# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  [WoW][3.2.2] Info Dump Thread

## Apoc

Non Lua/Packet Funcs:



```
006E0AE0    AddLineToExecFile
00404550    AdditionalCheck1
00821870    AdditionalCheck2
0045FA00    AsyncFileReadWaitAll
0063FB60    BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC___BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC
0064C5A0    BuyItem
00447D90    CBackdropGenerator__LoadXML
00482430    CCharCreateInfo__CreateCharacter
00482330    CCharCreateInfo__CycleCharCustomization
00483470    CCharCreateInfo__RandomizeCharCustomization
00483BD0    CCharCreateInfo__ResetCharCustomizeInfo
004833C0    CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedClass
00483CA0    CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedRace
00483290    CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedSex
00421490    CDataStore__DetachBuffer
00401130    CDataStore__Finalize
00421460    CDataStore__GetBufferParams
00421B00    CDataStore__GetString
00421A40    CDataStore__Get_5
004219C0    CDataStore__Get_9
004214D0    CDataStore__InternalDestroy
0061EC50    CDataStore__InternalFetchRead
00421520    CDataStore__InternalFetchWrite
004010D0    CDataStore__IsRead
00421780    CDataStore__Put_1
00421720    CDataStore__Put_6
00421660    CDataStore__Put_9
004010E0    CDataStore__Reset
00403380    CDataStore___scalar_deleting_destructor_
006E9D40    CDebugSCritSect__DumpAllEntries
006E9D90    CDebugSRWLock__DumpAllEntries
00671A70    CEffect__AddEffect
00671220    CEffect__UpdateAttachment
0052A570    CGActionBar__GetCooldown
0052AF20    CGActionBar__GetTexture
0052B970    CGActionBar__IsCurrentAction
0052D5B0    CGActionBar__PickupAction
0052C850    CGActionBar__PutActionInSlot
0052D2F0    CGActionBar__UseAction
006CB060    CGBag_C__FindItem
006CAA80    CGBag_C__FindItem_0
005011A0    CGBankInfo__OnCloseBank
0058B640    CGCamera_Unknown0
00589B70    CGCamera_Unknown1
00589DC0    CGCamera_Unknown2
0058A600    CGCamera_Unknown3
004763D0    CGCamera_Unknown4
00589CA0    CGCamera_Unknown5
00583820    CGCamera__CreateViewFromCamera
00585DF0    CGCamera__ParentToWorld
00589AD0    CGCamera__ResetView
005885C0    CGCamera__SetView
00587660    CGCamera__SyncFreeLookFacing
00587340    CGCamera__UpdateFreeLookFacing
00584840    CGCamera_virt00
00585EB0    CGCamera_virt04
00585F50    CGCamera_virt08
00585FF0    CGCamera_virt0C
0056EFD0    CGCharacterInfo__PutItemInBackpack
004AA4B0    CGChat__AddChatMessage
00518500    CGClassTrainer__AddServices
00516360    CGClassTrainer__GetSkillLineIndexFromService
00516160    CGClassTrainer__SetTrainer
005613A0    CGContainerInfo__LeaveWorld
006815A0    CGContainer_C__CGContainer_C
00682F40    CGContainer_C_virt00
0067D970    CGCorpse_C__PostInit
00557FD0    CGDuelInfo__AcceptDuel__
00558050    CGDuelInfo__CancelDuel
005581D0    CGDuelInfo__InitializeGame
0067D020    CGDynamicObject_C__PostInit
0068BC50    CGGameObject_C__Initialize
00688E10    CGGameObject_C__OnRightClick
0068AB20    CGGameObject_C__PostInit
0068BD50    CGGameObject_C__Shutdown
0068BAD0    CGGameObject_C_virt00
0068AC90    CGGameObject_C_virt04
00686A50    CGGameObject_C_virt08
0068AD20    CGGameObject_C_virt0C
00684950    CGGameObject_C_virt10
00687640    CGGameObject_C_virt18
00688E70    CGGameObject_C_virt38
0068A0B0    CGGameObject_C_virt3C
00686B80    CGGameObject_C_virt40
0068BB00    CGGameObject_C_virt64
00687280    CGGameObject_C_virt84
004B8940    CGGameUI__ClearInteractTarget
004B2CE0    CGGameUI__CloseInteraction
004C0B60    CGGameUI__DisplayError
004B3450    CGGameUI__GetCursorItem
004B3640    CGGameUI__GetPartyMember
004CAA10    CGGameUI__Idle
004CA430    CGGameUI__Initialize
004CAED0    CGGameUI__InitializeGame
004B3AF0    CGGameUI__LastErrorMessage
004B25C0    CGGameUI__OpenGuildInvite
004B3320    CGGameUI__Reload
004BFFD0    CGGameUI__SetCursorMoney
004BF560    CGGameUI__SetInteractTarget
004B31C0    CGGameUI__ShowCombatFeedback
004B3190    CGGameUI__ShowCombatFeedback_0
004C8990    CGGameUI__Shutdown
004C8BD0    CGGameUI__ShutdownGame
004C5E30    CGGameUI__StartCinematicCamera
004BD6A0    CGGameUI__StopCinematicInternal
004C46F0    CGGameUI__Target
005820B0    CGInputControl__CGInputControl
0057E900    CGInputControl__GetActive
0057FED0    CGInputControl__OnMouseMoveRel
0057F4A0    CGInputControl__SetControlBit
00581150    CGInputControl__ToggleControlBit
0057F7B0    CGInputControl__UnsetControlBit
0050FC70    CGItemText__SetItem
0067E7F0    CGItem_C__CGItem_C
0067EFF0    CGItem_C__GetClassID
00682670    CGItem_C__GetInventoryArt
006811A0    CGItem_C__Initialize
0067FFA0    CGItem_C__OnRightClick
00682CD0    CGItem_C__PostInit
00681770    CGItem_C__Shutdown
0067E930    CGItem_C_virt00
00682D10    CGItem_C_virt04
0067E770    CGItem_C_virt08
00682D00    CGItem_C_virt0C
0067EF20    CGItem_C_virt5C
0050ED50    CGLootInfo__LootSlot
0050A2E0    CGMerchantInfo__CloseMerchant
006B9C50    CGObject_C__AddWorldObject
006BC1D0    CGObject_C__CGObject_C
0060CB90    CGObject_C__GetFacing
006A16D0    CGObject_C__GetObjectName
00478A90    CGObject_C__GetPosition
00478AE0    CGObject_C__GetScale
006BC430    CGObject_C__Initialize
00477A90    CGObject_C__PostInit
006BA2F0    CGObject_C__PreAnimate
006BB2E0    CGObject_C__Shutdown
00478BF0    CGObject_C_virt00
006BB1B0    CGObject_C_virt04
006BB240    CGObject_C_virt08
006BA500    CGObject_C_virt0C
006B9DC0    CGObject_C_virt14
0042B0F0    CGObject_C_virt18
006BB640    CGObject_C_virt20
00478AB0    CGObject_C_virt2C
00478AD0    CGObject_C_virt34
00701370    CGObject_C_virt3C
00478AF0    CGObject_C_virt40
006BC110    CGObject_C_virt48
006BA900    CGObject_C_virt4C
006BA980    CGObject_C_virt50
006B9740    CGObject_C_virt98
006B97D0    CGObject_C_virt9C
006BA820    CGObject_C_virtA0
00478B80    CGObject_C_virtA4
00478BD0    CGObject_C_virtAC
006B9980    CGObject_C_virtB0
006B99D0    CGObject_C_virtB4
006B9A20    CGObject_C_virtB8
00883F30    CGObject_C_virtC0
00478B40    CGObject_C_virtD4
00478B60    CGObject_C_virtD8
006BA7D0    CGObject_C_virtDC
006B9820    CGObject_C_virtE4
006B97F0    CGObject_C_virtE8
004F7050    CGPartyInfo__IsMember
004B29E0    CGPartyInfo__IsMember_0
0055C1A0    CGPetInfo__PetAbandon
0055BF90    CGPetInfo__PetDismiss
0055BAD0    CGPetInfo__SetMode
00557300    CGPetitionInfo__SetPetition
0064CD50    CGPlayer_C__AcceptGroup__
0064D050    CGPlayer_C__AcceptGuild
0064B500    CGPlayer_C__AcceptResurrectRequest
00660630    CGPlayer_C__AddKnownSpell
00658B90    CGPlayer_C__AutoEquipCursorItem
00658E30    CGPlayer_C__AutoEquipItem
0065E070    CGPlayer_C__CGPlayer_C
006590E0    CGPlayer_C__ClearPendingEquip
0069E850    CGPlayer_C__ClickToMove
0064D570    CGPlayer_C__CompleteQuest
0064CDC0    CGPlayer_C__DeclineGroup
0064D0C0    CGPlayer_C__DeclineGuild
0065D0B0    CGPlayer_C__Disable
00655C60    CGPlayer_C__GetAFKText
00655CD0    CGPlayer_C__GetDNDText
00655D10    CGPlayer_C__GetGMText
006561A0    CGPlayer_C__GetSoulstone
0064D600    CGPlayer_C__GiveQuestItems
0064C120    CGPlayer_C__HandleRepopRequest
0065CD70    CGPlayer_C__Initialize
0064CE30    CGPlayer_C__LeaveGroup
006A36F0    CGPlayer_C__OnAttackIconPressed
00647C20    CGPlayer_C__OnBuyFailed
00647D90    CGPlayer_C__OnBuySucceeded
006489F0    CGPlayer_C__OnLootMoneyNotify
00648CE0    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionDecline
00656770    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionRename
0064EF90    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionShowList
0064F250    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionShowSignatures
0064A400    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverChooseReward
006477E0    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverInvalidQuest
00649CC0    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverListQuests
0064A960    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverQuestComplete
00647A90    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverQuestFailed
0064A250    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverRequestItems
00649E80    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverSendQuest
0064AA00    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverStatus
0064AD80    CGPlayer_C__OnSellResponse
0064F3C0    CGPlayer_C__OnSignedResults
0064AB00    CGPlayer_C__OnTrainerList
00648D40    CGPlayer_C__OnTurnInPetitionResults
00651F90    CGPlayer_C__OnVendorInventory
00660D10    CGPlayer_C__PostInit
00660A10    CGPlayer_C__PostInit_0
0064E640    CGPlayer_C__PreAnimate
0064E520    CGPlayer_C__ReadItemResult
00647F30    CGPlayer_C__ReceiveResurrectRequest
00656EE0    CGPlayer_C__SendTextEmote
0065BF70    CGPlayer_C__SetActiveMirrorHandlers
00657BC0    CGPlayer_C__SetCombatMode
00658730    CGPlayer_C__SetPlayerMirrorHandlers
006598A0    CGPlayer_C__ShouldRender
0065CEF0    CGPlayer_C__Shutdown
0064B6F0    CGPlayer_C__TalkToTrainer
0065C700    CGPlayer_C__UnsetActiveMirrorHandlers
0065E500    CGPlayer_C___CGPlayer_C
00660400    CGPlayer_C__destructor
0065B430    CGPlayer_C_virt0C
0064E380    CGPlayer_C_virt100
00659530    CGPlayer_C_virt108
00655B30    CGPlayer_C_virt10C
00659630    CGPlayer_C_virt110
00655710    CGPlayer_C_virt118
0064EE70    CGPlayer_C_virt124
006D8F40    CGPlayer_C_virtF4
006D91A0    CGPlayer_C_virtF8
006D92A0    CGPlayer_C_virtFC
00512450    CGQuestInfo__AcceptQuest
005123F0    CGQuestInfo__CompleteQuest
00511690    CGQuestInfo__ConfirmAcceptQuest
00512540    CGQuestInfo__DeclineQuest
00512680    CGQuestInfo__GiveQuestItems
005122F0    CGQuestInfo__IsCompletable
00512360    CGQuestInfo__QueryQuest
005121B0    CGQuestInfo__QuestGiverFinished
00567DE0    CGQuestLog__AbandonSelectedQuest__
009502C0    CGSimpleHealthBar__RemoveMirrorHandlers
004E9A50    CGSpellBook__CastSpell
004E9900    CGSpellBook__PickupSpell
004EA6F0    CGSpellBook__UpdateSpells
0051AF20    CGTabardCreationFrame__Close
00513C30    CGTaxiMap__TakeTaxiNode
00513690    CGTaxiMap__TaxiNodeType
0050D070    CGTradeInfo__HandleTradeMessage
00513270    CGTradeInfo__SetTradePartner
00561C80    CGTradeSkillInfo__GetSubClassIndexFromSkill
005640E0    CGTradeSkillInfo__SetInvTypeFilter
005643A0    CGTradeSkillInfo__SetSubClassFilter
004CBA30    CGTutorial__ClearTutorials
004CB500    CGTutorial__ResetTutorials
004DC200    CGUIBindings__GetCommand
004DFF20    CGUIBindings__GetCommandAction
004DFD70    CGUIBindings__GetCommandKey_0
006B4C10    CGUnit_C__CGUnit_C
006A1B50    CGUnit_C__DisplayInfoNeedsUpdate
0068DFE0    CGUnit_C__GetGroundNormal
0065E400    CGUnit_C__GetObjectName
006CB270    CGUnit_C__GetParryingItem
0065E410    CGUnit_C__GetPosition
00697A30    CGUnit_C__GetWorldMatrix
006B87C0    CGUnit_C__Initialize
00669400    CGUnit_C__OnJump
00669320    CGUnit_C__OnMoveStart
006694E0    CGUnit_C__OnMoveStop
00690310    CGUnit_C__OnPitchStart
00667540    CGUnit_C__OnPitchStop
006A8400    CGUnit_C__OnRightClick
00669700    CGUnit_C__OnSetRunMode
00669390    CGUnit_C__OnStrafeStart
00669540    CGUnit_C__OnStrafeStop
00669750    CGUnit_C__OnTeleport
006902E0    CGUnit_C__OnTurnStart
006696B0    CGUnit_C__OnTurnStop
006B09A0    CGUnit_C__PlayEmoteAnimation
006B72A0    CGUnit_C__PostInit
0069C9C0    CGUnit_C__PostShutdown
0069D580    CGUnit_C__QueryModelStats
006A4D30    CGUnit_C__RefreshDataPointers
006BC8A0    CGUnit_C__SetImpactKitEffect
006B90E0    CGUnit_C__Shutdown
0069CCE0    CGUnit_C__UnitReaction
006B6CA0    CGUnit_C__UpdateDisplayInfo
0064FF50    CGUnit_C__UpdateUnitCollisionBox
006ADD50    CGUnit_C_virt00
006AB1E0    CGUnit_C_virt04
0069B530    CGUnit_C_virt08
006B7890    CGUnit_C_virt0C
006AD2B0    CGUnit_C_virt10
006970F0    CGUnit_C_virt108
006971F0    CGUnit_C_virt10C
00690560    CGUnit_C_virt110
006924B0    CGUnit_C_virt118
006929D0    CGUnit_C_virt124
006A11B0    CGUnit_C_virt38
00690D20    CGUnit_C_virt3C
0068F570    CGUnit_C_virt40
0069C910    CGUnit_C_virt48
0069C940    CGUnit_C_virt4C
006A1270    CGUnit_C_virt50
006A14D0    CGUnit_C_virt54
006A2C80    CGUnit_C_virt58
00690510    CGUnit_C_virt5C
006B3B50    CGUnit_C_virt64
0068D290    CGUnit_C_virt74
006B0B70    CGUnit_C_virt78
00691DD0    CGUnit_C_virt84
006B1F80    CGUnit_C_virt98
00698D10    CGUnit_C_virt9C
0069A3E0    CGUnit_C_virtA0
0069A7B0    CGUnit_C_virtA4
0068E1C0    CGUnit_C_virtA8
0068D120    CGUnit_C_virtB0
0065E4C0    CGUnit_C_virtB4
006A0EB0    CGUnit_C_virtB8
00401A90    CGUnit_C_virtCC
00478BE0    CGUnit_C_virtE4
006BD670    CGUnit_C_virtF4
006BC830    CGUnit_C_virtF8
006BC740    CGUnit_C_virtFC
00496180    CGWorldFrame__GetActiveCamera
0073AAF0    CGWorldFrame__Intersect
0049B610    CGWorldFrame__OnFrameRender
00498800    CGWorldFrame__OnLayerTrackObject
0049A520    CGWorldFrame__OnLayerUpdate
0049AAC0    CGWorldFrame__OnWorldUpdate
004994F0    CGWorldFrame__Render
0049B520    CGWorldFrame__RenderWorld
0049B4F0    CGWorldFrame___scalar_deleting_destructor_
0049AA30    CGWorldFrame___vector_deleting_destructor_
004CF460    CGWorldMap__ProcessClick
004CEE60    CGWorldMap__SetMap
0047B580    CGlueMgr__ChangeRealm
0047B600    CGlueMgr__CreateCharacter
0047B420    CGlueMgr__DefaultServerLogin
0047B650    CGlueMgr__DeleteCharacter
0047C500    CGlueMgr__EnterWorld
0047E1B0    CGlueMgr__Initialize
0047D260    CGlueMgr__NetDisconnectHandler
0047CED0    CGlueMgr__Resume
0047E390    CGlueMgr__Shutdown
0047C1D0    CGlueMgr__StatusDialogClick
0047AD90    CGlueMgr__UpdateCurrentScreen
00611910    CGxDeviceD3d__DeviceSetFormat
006100F0    CGxDeviceD3d__ILoadD3dLib
0060E1D0    CGxDeviceOpenGl__DeviceSetFormat
0060B380    CGxDevice__AdapterMonitorModes
006BA640    CGxDevice__BuildSelectionMatrix
0060AA90    CGxDevice__DeviceAdapterID
0060AC30    CGxDevice__DeviceAdapterInfer
00605D10    CGxDevice__DeviceOverride
00604320    CGxDevice__LogOpen
00606BC0    CGxDevice__Pop
0079B9F0    CGxDevice__ProjectTex2D
004094F0    CGxDevice__Push
006BB340    CGxDevice__SetCircleRenderStates
007712D0    CMapChunk__CreateChunkLayerTex
0077B560    CMapChunk__CreateIndices
0077C410    CMapChunk__CreateVerticesLocal
0077C9F0    CMapChunk__CreateVerticesLocal__
0077B960    CMapChunk__CreateVerticesWorld
0077C090    CMapChunk__CreateVerticesWorld_0
00770D50    CMapChunk__UnpackAlphaBits
00770400    CMapChunk__UnpackAlphaShadowBits
00768EF0    CMapObj__Create
00776D80    CMap__CreateMapObjDef
007770C0    CMap__CreateMapObjDef_0
00777900    CMap__Load
00791300    CMap__LoadTexture
007774D0    CMap__LoadWdt
00775150    CMap__SafeOpen
007751A0    CMap__SafeRead
00519880    CModelComplex__CModelComplex_0
00519590    CModelComplex__CopyCameras
0094C9E0    CMovement__OnMoveStop
009490F0    CMovement__OnPitchStop
00948EA0    CMovement__OnStrafeStop
00949530    CMovement__OnTurnStop
00666280    CMovement__UpdateStatus
005B5F00    CNetClient__Process
005B5EE0    CNetClient__ResetHandler
0042B6E0    CRenderBatch__Clear
0042B650    CRenderBatch__QueueCallback
00423690    CSRWLock__Enter
00427760    CSRWLock__Leave
0042C920    CSimpleFontString__UpdateString
00438C50    CSimpleFrame__LoadXML
00436160    CSimpleFrame__OnFrameRender
006A2B00    CTMFace
006DEC00    CVGxApiCallback
006DEA90    CVGxColorBitsCallback
006DEB20    CVGxDepthBitsCallback
006DFDD0    CVGxRefreshCallback
006DFA70    CVGxResolutionCallback
006DDA70    CVar__Destroy
006DE9A0    CVar__Initialize
006DDAC0    CVar__Lookup
006DE620    CVar__Register
004BD8A0    CVar__RegisterAll
006DD3F0    CVar__Set
0073EBF0    CWorld__ObjectCreate
00497710    CWorld__UnloadMap
0084B8DE    CallCatchBlock(EHExceptionRecord *,EHRegistrationNode *,_CONTEXT *,_s_FuncInfo const *,void *,int,ulong)
00463A90    CameraCreate
00463AD0    CameraDuplicate
0044DCB0    CaptureScreen
00845A20    CatchGuardHandler(EHExceptionRecord *,CatchGuardRN *,void *,void *)
0084BC8A    CatchIt(EHExceptionRecord *,EHRegistrationNode *,_CONTEXT *,void *,_s_FuncInfo const *,_s_HandlerType const *,_s_CatchableType const *,_s_TryBlockMapEntry const *,int,EHRegistrationNode *,uchar)
0049E600    ChannelCommand
0064BCD0    ChannelPlayerCommand
00481FD0    CharCreateRegisterScriptFunctions
00634490    Checksum
004C7290    ClickTerrain
0041CD20    ClientConnection__ClientConnection
0041C140    ClientConnection__HandleAuthResponse
0041C850    ClientConnection__HandleCharEnum
0041C250    ClientConnection__HandleCharacterCreate
0041C280    ClientConnection__HandleCharacterDelete
0041BF90    ClientConnection__HandleCharacterLoginFailed
0041CF50    ClientConnection___ClientConnection
0062BBD0    ClientConnection___scalar_deleting_destructor_
005B6D00    ClientDb_RegisterBase
005B7DA0    ClientDb_StringLookup
00406490    ClientDestroyGame
00402DF0    ClientIdle
00405510    ClientInitializeGame
0079A1F0    ClientInitializeGameTime
00661900    ClientInitializeGame_0
00403A80    ClientRegisterConsoleCommands
0062C130    ClientServices_CharacterCreate
0062CCA0    ClientServices_CharacterForceLogout
0062C440    ClientServices_CharacterLogout
0062B750    ClientServices_ClearMessageHandler
0062BED0    ClientServices_Connect
0062B570    ClientServices_Disconnect
0062B5A0    ClientServices_GetCurrent
0062BA90    ClientServices_GetErrorToken
0062CD30    ClientServices_Initialize
0062BC50    ClientServices_PollStatus
0062B710    ClientServices_Send
0062B730    ClientServices_SetMessageHandler
0062BAB0    ClientServices_ValidDisconnect
0047A2E0    ClntObjMgrCreate
00479330    ClntObjMgrDestroy
004763A0    ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
0047A270    ClntObjMgrInitialize
004776B0    ClntObjMgrInitializeShared
004779A0    ClntObjMgrObjectPtr
00478730    ClntObjMgrUnsetObjMirrorHandler
004C2D50    CloseLoot
00421D70    CmdLineGetBool
00421DA0    CmdLineProcess
0085CB50    CompletionRoutine
006DB6B0    ConsoleCommandExecute
006DCEE0    ConsoleCommandInitialize
006DCE20    ConsoleCommandRegister
006DC700    ConsoleCommandUnregister
006DC800    ConsoleCommandWriteHelp
006E03F0    ConsoleDeviceInitialize
006DB130    ConsolePrintf
006DC0B0    ConsoleScreenDestroy
006DBF50    ConsoleScreenInitialize
006DAFF0    ConsoleWrite
006DB0E0    ConsoleWriteA
00495EE0    CopyAndExpandDescriptors
006C1890    CopyMatrixByGuid
006C3C90    CreateCombatLogEntry
004797E0    CreateObject
0085968C    CreateToolhelp32Snapshot
005F7530    DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F6B90    DBCache_CreatureStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_CreatureStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F6A60    DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F7050    DBCache_GuildStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_GuildStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F6CC0    DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F6DF0    DBCache_NPCText_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_NPCText_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F6F20    DBCache_NameCache_unsigned___int64_CHashKeyGUID___DBCache_NameCache_unsigned___int64_CHashKeyGUID_
005F72B0    DBCache_PageTextCache_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_PageTextCache_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F73E0    DBCache_PetNameCache_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_PetNameCache_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F7180    DBCache_QuestCache_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_QuestCache_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005FAB60    DBCache__CancelCallback
005FB000    DBCache__CancelCallback_0
005FD6A0    DBItemCache_GetInfoBlockByID
004734B0    DNameNode__DNameNode
00600EC0    DbArenaTeamCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FC9B0    DbCreatureCache_GetInfoBlockById
00601410    DbDanceCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FC320    DbGameObjectCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FE5A0    DbGuildCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FD050    DbItemNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
00600130    DbItemTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FE3E0    DbNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FDD40    DbNpcCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FF050    DbPageTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FF6A0    DbPetNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FFBE0    DbPetitionCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FEB00    DbQuestCache_GetInfoBlockById
006007D0    DbWoWCache_GetInfoBlockById
00792290    DbWoWCache_Shutdown_WARDEN_UNLOAD
006E12E0    DetectHardware
008593AC    DirectInput8Create
006E3EB0    DllMain(x,x,x)
00401A70    EnableCallback
00477720    EnumVisibleObjects
004019F0    ErrorDisplayFilterCallback
004237E0    EventIsKeyDown
00423D20    EventRegister
00423970    EventRegisterEx
00423C40    EventSetMouseMode
00423AE0    EventSetTimer_1
00423D40    EventUnregister
0084B75E    ExFilterRethrow(_EXCEPTION_POINTERS *)
006E6D50    ExceptionFilterWin32
0084BCF6    FindHandlerForForeignException(EHExceptionRecord *,EHRegistrationNode *,_CONTEXT *,void *,_s_FuncInfo const *,int,int,EHRegistrationNode *)
00804940    FrameScript_DisplayError
007CF660    FrameScript_Execute
007D0190    FrameScript_GetText
00803290    FrameScript_GetTop
007CE490    FrameScript_GetVariable
007CE410    FrameScript_RegisterFunction
007D1100    FrameScript_SignalEvent
007CE450    FrameScript_UnregisterFunction
006316A0    FriendList__AddIgnore
006306E0    FriendList__AddOrDelIgnore
006318D0    FriendList__DelIgnore
0062FAC0    FriendList__Destroy
0062DC30    FriendList__FriendList
00633180    FriendList__Initialize
00631790    FriendList__RemoveFriend
0062FDD0    FriendList__RemoveFriend_0
0062FF40    FriendList__SendWho
00401050    GenPacket
0081ECA0    GetACP
0055E860    GetBagAtIndex
006CA720    GetBagItem
0068D830    GetClickToMoveState
0068D8C0    GetClickToMoveStruct
006E7110    GetCurrentProcessId
006E7100    GetCurrentThreadId
006E5BC0    GetExceptionNameWin32
0084E42E    GetFileVersionInfoA
0084E434    GetFileVersionInfoSizeA
0058FB40    GetGUIDByKeyword
00681B40    GetItemIDByName
007CE230    GetLuaState
004777A0    GetObjectPtr
0054CA80    GetRow_ClientDB
007B4210    GetSpellFailedEventString
004ED910    GetSpellIdByName
007B85B0    GetSpellManaCostByID
00591080    GetUnitFromName
00696FB0    GetUnitType
00656860    GuildCharterTurnInCallback
00601F50    GxAdapterMonitorModes
00638520    GxuFontCreateFont
004753F0    HeapUsage
00986FF6    HidD_FreePreparsedData
0098700E    HidD_GetAttributes
00987020    HidD_GetHidGuid
00987014    HidD_GetPreparsedData
00987002    HidD_GetProductString
00986FFC    HidD_GetSerialNumberString
0098701A    HidD_SetFeature
00987008    HidP_GetCaps
0044E2A0    ILayerPaint
0044E500    IStockInitialize
0084E452    ImmAssociateContext
0084E45E    ImmAssociateContextEx
0084E46A    ImmGetCandidateListA
0084E44C    ImmGetCompositionStringA
0084E446    ImmGetContext
0084E440    ImmGetConversionStatus
0084E464    ImmNotifyIME
0084E43A    ImmReleaseContext
0084E458    ImmSetConversionStatus
00476C00    InitObject
00406770    InitializeGlobal
00582770    InputControlDestroy
0057E8B0    InputControlRegisterScriptFunctions
0081E2D0    InputEvent
00407860    InstallGameConsoleCommands
0084B81C    IsInExceptionSpec(EHExceptionRecord *,_s_ESTypeList const *)
004EDD60    IsValidSpell
00696C30    LoadMovePacket
00403650    LoadNewWorld
004B2150    LoadScriptFunctions_
008278F0    LoadWardenModule
00402F20    LogObjectInfo
00495F40    MirrorInitialize
00669260    MovementDestroy
00401500    MovementInit
00422BC0    NDCToDDCHeight
005B6B80    NETEVENTQUEUE__AddEvent
00467A50    NTempest__CMath__exp2_
004679A0    NTempest__CMath__log2_
005B62B0    NetClient__DelayedDelete
005B61C0    NetClient__Destroy
005B5DF0    NetClient__Disconnect
005B60B0    NetClient__GetNetStats
005B64A0    NetClient__HandleData
005B6580    NetClient__HandleDisconnect
005B5D10    NetClient__Initialize
005B6790    NetClient__NetClient
00476310    NetClient__PopObjMgr
004762D0    NetClient__PushObjMgr
005B5EC0    NetClient__SetMessageHandler
005B6730    NetClient__WCDisconnected
005B6420    NetClient__WCMessageReady
005B6870    NetClient___NetClient
005B68F0    NetClient___NetClient_0
005B6950    NetClient___scalar_deleting_destructor_
00479BA0    ObjDelete
00655E90    ObjectTracking
00479CA0    ObjectUpdateHandler
00479980    ObjectUpdateHandler_0
006DA710    OnChar
006DB7D0    OnIdle_0
006DB900    OnKeyDown
006DA910    OnKeyDownRepeat
006D99A0    OnKeyUp
006DA790    OnMouseDown
006D9790    OnMouseMove
0044DE60    OnPaint
006903F0    OnUnitMoveEvent
00822C80    OsTlsGetValue
006EA3E0    OutputTime
00479A60    PartialUpdateFromFullUpdate
00820350    PerformanceCounter
00660E40    PlayerClientInitialize
0079DE80    PlayerNameInitialize
0079CC70    PlayerNameShutdown
006AD570    PossessNPC
00478F90    PostInitObject
00401820    PrintFilterMask
004231F0    PropGet
009505A0    PtFuncCompare
00645AE0    RandomRollNameQueryCallback
006DFE80    RegisterGxCVars
006DBE00    RegisterHandlers_1
007D1A40    RegisterInterfaceEvents
00403360    ReleasePacket
0056E870    RepairItem
0041BD98    RtlUnwind
006E8EF0    SCmdGetBool
006E8AE0    SCmdGetNum
006E8F10    SCmdProcess
006E9010    SCmdProcessCommandLine
006E8C10    SCmdRegisterArgList
006E97B0    SCritSect__Enter
006E97C0    SCritSect__Leave
006E9790    SCritSect__SCritSect
006E70F0    SErrCatchUnhandledExceptions
006E6370    SErrDestroy
006E5720    SErrInitialize
006E6260    SErrRegisterHandler
006E5FE0    SErrSetLogCallback
006E5F70    SErrSetLogTitleString
006E9A80    SEvent__SEvent
006EA920    SLogCreate
006EAA20    SLogDestroy
006E3E20    SMemAlloc
006E3E80    SMemFree
006E9960    SMutex__Create
006E9AF0    SMutex__Create_0
006E94D0    SRWLock__IAllocEvent
006E9580    SRWLock__IFreeEvent
006E7A80    SRegLoadValue
006E7BE0    SRegSaveValue
006F3B30    SServerInitialize
006E4060    SStrCmpI
006E45F0    SStrCopy
006E5280    SStrInitialize
006E4670    SStrLen
006E48B0    SStrPrintf
006E4910    SStrToInt
006E4980    SStrToUnsigned
006E0E60    SaveHardware
0044E420    ScrnInitialize
0044E2B0    ScrnLayerCreate
0064C500    SellItem
00402FB0    SendErrorLog
005B6390    SendPacket
00949C50    SetFacing
00986FE4    SetupDiDestroyDeviceInfoList
00986FEA    SetupDiEnumDeviceInfo
00986FDE    SetupDiEnumDeviceInterfaces
00986FF0    SetupDiGetClassDevsA
00986FD8    SetupDiGetDeviceInterfaceDetailA
00986FD2    SetupDiGetDeviceRegistryPropertyA
00652A70    SkillRankChangeHandler
007A43F0    SkySunGlare
0059A160    SmartScreenRectClearAllGrids
009461B0    SndInterfaceSetGlueMusic
006560C0    SoulStoneCompare
007C86D0    SpellTableInitialize
007C4510    Spell_C_CastSpell
007BA690    Spell_C_HandleSpriteRay
004C0A60    Spell_C_TargetTradeItem
007BFC40    Spell_C__GetItemCooldown
007BE560    Spell_C__GetSpellCooldown
007BFC10    Spell_C__GetSpellCooldown_Proxy
007B9BC0    Spell_C__GetSpellRange
006E7280    StartAddress
006E3D50    StormRtlDestroy
0045A660    SysMsgAdd
00639770    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___Destroy
00639620    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___InternalDelete
00639650    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___InternalNew
006397D0    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR____scalar_deleting_destructor_
005F54C0    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
005F9E20    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
005F2150    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
005F6520    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
005F3CA0    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
005F9C70    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
005F1040    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
005F61C0    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
005F4200    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
005F9CD0    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
005F13E0    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
005F6280    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
007C10E0    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___Destroy
007C1010    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___InternalDelete
007C0FB0    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___InternalNew
007C1330    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE____scalar_deleting_destructor_
00461800    TextBlockCreate
004627B0    TextBlockGenerateFont
00859686    Thread32First
00859680    Thread32Next
0070D6B0    TimerFunc
00822C40    TlsAlloc
0075C4C0    TraceLine
0067C080    Trade_C_AddMoney
0067BC60    Trade_C_BeginTrade
0067BEA0    Trade_C_CancelTrade
0067BB30    Trade_C_Destroy
0067C730    Trade_C_Initialize
00845B25    TranslatorGuardHandler(EHExceptionRecord *,TranslatorGuardRN *,void *,void *)
00406EE0    UninstallGameConsoleCommands
00655E00    UnitTracking
004B22E0    UnloadScriptFunctions_0
006DBEE0    UnregisterHandlers_1
006E3030    UpdateGameTime
006E2F40    UpdateGameTime2
006B5280    UpdateMountModel
00799D50    UpdateTime
006809C0    UseItem
006DF660    ValidateFormatMonitor
007997D0    ValidateNameDestroy
0084E428    VerQueryValueA
00986FCC    WSAAsyncGetHostByName
00986FC6    WSACancelAsyncRequest
004210E0    WSACleanup
00858D10    WSACleanup_0
00858CC8    WSAGetLastError
00858D0A    WSAStartup
0067FBA0    Win95IsDebuggerPresent(void)
00406C60    WinMain
00406D60    WinMain(x,x,x,x)
0079F560    WorldTextInitialize
004023C0    WowClientDestroy
004049E0    WowLogHeader
006E2630    WowTime__WowGetTimeString_0
00846276    `eh vector constructor iterator'(void *,uint,int,void (*)(void *),void (*)(void *))
00858CE6    accept
00986FAE    acmFormatSuggest
00986FBA    acmStreamConvert
00986FA8    acmStreamOpen
00986FC0    acmStreamPrepareHeader
00986FA2    acmStreamSize
00986FB4    acmStreamUnprepareHeader
00858CFE    bind
00858CC2    closesocket
00858CEC    connect
00825220    fnInternetCallback
008D1100    fptc
004121DC    getSystemCP(int)
00858D04    htonl
00858CBC    htons
00858CF2    inet_addr
00858CE0    ioctlsocket
0051AFA0    j_CGTabardCreationFrame__Close
00836A90    j_CGUnit_C_virtCC
00602540    j_CGxDevice__LogOpen
004011C0    j_ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
0044E400    j_ILayerPaint
0085EAE0    j_PerformanceCounter
0040B49B    j__atol
00421DE0    j_nullsub_6
00858CF8    listen
00858CB6    ntohs
00497130    pCallback
00858CCE    recv
00858D16    select
00858CD4    send
00411F59    setSBCS(threadmbcinfostruct *)
00411FAE    setSBUpLow(threadmbcinfostruct *)
00858CDA    socket
00401000    start
00843BF8    start_0
00843D88    start_1
009850F8    start_10
00985FBE    start_11
0098627E    start_12
0098642E    start_13
0098671E    start_14
0084438D    start_2
0084492D    start_3
00844A68    start_4
008480AE    start_5
008499DE    start_6
0084B36E    start_7
00984EA8    start_8
00984FD8    start_9
008456A4    std::exception::exception(char const * const &)
008456F2    std::exception::exception(exception::exception const &)
0040EBAC    strtoxl(localeinfo_struct *,char const *,char const * *,int,int)
0040EE2A    strtoxq(localeinfo_struct *,char const *,char const * *,int,int)
00411613    terminate(void)
0041164C    unexpected(void)
00411EC6    x_ismbbtype_l(localeinfo_struct *,uint,int,int)
```

----------


## Apoc

Packet funcs:



```
0047BC30    Packet_
00521770    Packet_MSG_AUCTION_HELLO
004D3CD0    Packet_MSG_BATTLEGROUND_PLAYER_POSITIONS
007B8EE0    Packet_MSG_CHANNEL_START
007B9000    Packet_MSG_CHANNEL_UPDATE
00525FC0    Packet_MSG_GUILD_BANK_LOG_QUERY
00526270    Packet_MSG_GUILD_BANK_MONEY_WITHDRAWN
00552A80    Packet_MSG_GUILD_EVENT_LOG_QUERY
005535A0    Packet_MSG_GUILD_PERMISSIONS
0056DDA0    Packet_MSG_INSPECT_ARENA_TEAMS
0056DCF0    Packet_MSG_INSPECT_HONOR_STATS
00522950    Packet_MSG_LIST_STABLED_PETS
0054BCC0    Packet_MSG_LOOKING_FOR_GROUP
006B6740    Packet_MSG_MOVE_SET_PITCH_RATE
00694880    Packet_MSG_MOVE_TIME_SKIPPED
006B67A0    Packet_MSG_MOVE_WATER_WALK
004F9E80    Packet_MSG_NOTIFY_PARTY_SQUELCH
006583F0    Packet_MSG_PETITION_RENAME
004D5A70    Packet_MSG_PVP_LOG_DATA
005262A0    Packet_MSG_QUERY_GUILD_BANK_TEXT
004F1E60    Packet_MSG_QUERY_NEXT_MAIL_TIME
004F9CD0    Packet_MSG_RAID_READY_CHECK
004FB530    Packet_MSG_RAID_READY_CHECK_CONFIRM
004F9AA0    Packet_MSG_RAID_TARGET_UPDATE
00651690    Packet_MSG_SAVE_GUILD_EMBLEM
00646590    Packet_MSG_TABARDVENDOR_ACTIVATE
0068C6D0    Packet_NUM_MSG_TYPES
00633CB0    Packet_SMSG_ACCOUNT_DATA_TIMES
005340C0    Packet_SMSG_ACHIEVEMENT_DELETED
00533AE0    Packet_SMSG_ACHIEVEMENT_EARNED
00650D60    Packet_SMSG_ACTION_BUTTONS
0068E5B0    Packet_SMSG_AI_REACTION
00533DB0    Packet_SMSG_ALL_ACHIEVEMENT_DATA
00646EC0    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_ERROR
00646B50    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_COMMAND_RESULT
006469B0    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_EVENT
00646940    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_INVITE
005B86B0    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_QUERY_RESPONSE
005255C0    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_ROSTER
00524500    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_STATS
00520CD0    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_BIDDER_LIST_RESULT
00521C20    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_BIDDER_NOTIFICATION
005217B0    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_COMMAND_RESULT
00520880    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_LIST_PENDING_SALES
00520160    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_LIST_RESULT
00520480    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_OWNER_LIST_RESULT
00521F30    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_OWNER_NOTIFICATION
00522270    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_REMOVED_NOTIFICATION
006A7340    Packet_SMSG_AURA_UPDATE
00647100    Packet_SMSG_AVAILABLE_VOICE_CHANNEL
00538070    Packet_SMSG_BARBER_SHOP_RESULT
004D6D40    Packet_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_LIST
004D3740    Packet_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS
004D3DF0    Packet_SMSG_BATTLEGROUND_PLAYER_LEFT
006473A0    Packet_SMSG_CALENDAR_COMMAND_RESULT
006A4570    Packet_SMSG_CANCEL_AUTO_REPEAT
007C0700    Packet_SMSG_CAST_FAILED
004A63A0    Packet_SMSG_CHANNEL_LIST
0049BAC0    Packet_SMSG_CHANNEL_MEMBER_COUNT
004AE430    Packet_SMSG_CHANNEL_NOTIFY
0047BAF0    Packet_SMSG_CHAR_CUSTOMIZE
0047C970    Packet_SMSG_CHAR_RENAME
005B8700    Packet_SMSG_CHEAT_DUMP_ITEMS_DEBUG_ONLY_RESPONSE
00633E40    Packet_SMSG_CHECK_FOR_BOTS
006CCAF0    Packet_SMSG_CLEAR_TARGET
0041CB90    Packet_SMSG_CLIENTCACHE_VERSION
006A44F0    Packet_SMSG_CLIENT_CONTROL_UPDATE
004E9060    Packet_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_MAP_INFO
004E8540    Packet_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_INFO
004E8B60    Packet_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_STATE_CHANGED
0068E490    Packet_SMSG_COMPRESSED_MOVES
0047A130    Packet_SMSG_COMPRESSED_UPDATE_OBJECT
00632F10    Packet_SMSG_CONTACT_LIST
007BACF0    Packet_SMSG_COOLDOWN_CHEAT
005B8600    Packet_SMSG_CREATURE_QUERY_RESPONSE
005341A0    Packet_SMSG_CRITERIA_DELETED
00533C20    Packet_SMSG_CRITERIA_UPDATE
00649C30    Packet_SMSG_CROSSED_INEBRIATION_THRESHOLD
00655230    Packet_SMSG_DAMAGE_CALC_LOG
005B8D30    Packet_SMSG_DANCE_QUERY_RESPONSE
004ACC30    Packet_SMSG_DEFENSE_MESSAGE
00479E80    Packet_SMSG_DESTROY_OBJECT
006C9AF0    Packet_SMSG_DESTRUCTIBLE_BUILDING_DAMAGE
006B6680    Packet_SMSG_DISMOUNT
006C7200    Packet_SMSG_DISPEL_FAILED
00557EA0    Packet_SMSG_DUEL_COMPLETE
00557E60    Packet_SMSG_DUEL_COUNTDOWN
005580D0    Packet_SMSG_DUEL_REQUESTED
00557F30    Packet_SMSG_DUEL_WINNER
004F9ED0    Packet_SMSG_ECHO_PARTY_SQUELCH
006498F0    Packet_SMSG_EMOTE
00539470    Packet_SMSG_ENABLE_BARBER_SHOP
006C73F0    Packet_SMSG_ENCHANTMENTLOG
00530070    Packet_SMSG_EQUIPMENT_SET_LIST
005302A0    Packet_SMSG_EQUIPMENT_SET_SAVED
004A1DC0    Packet_SMSG_EXPECTED_SPAM_RECORDS
0068E430    Packet_SMSG_FLIGHT_SPLINE_SYNC
006B80C0    Packet_SMSG_FORCE_DISPLAY_UPDATE
00632EC0    Packet_SMSG_FRIEND_STATUS
00683C30    Packet_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_CUSTOM_ANIM
00683C90    Packet_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_DESPAWN_ANIM
00683BD0    Packet_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_PAGETEXT
005B8510    Packet_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_QUERY_RESPONSE
007B4D90    Packet_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_RESET_STATE
00799E60    Packet_SMSG_GAMESPEED_SET
0079A160    Packet_SMSG_GAMETIME_SET
00799FE0    Packet_SMSG_GAMETIME_UPDATE
004AEED0    Packet_SMSG_GM_MESSAGECHAT
0052DF30    Packet_SMSG_GM_TICKET_STATUS_UPDATE
005102C0    Packet_SMSG_GOSSIP_COMPLETE
00510BB0    Packet_SMSG_GOSSIP_MESSAGE
005102F0    Packet_SMSG_GOSSIP_POI
00645F70    Packet_SMSG_GROUP_CANCEL
00645F00    Packet_SMSG_GROUP_INVITE
00650E80    Packet_SMSG_GROUP_LIST
00645FD0    Packet_SMSG_GROUP_SET_LEADER
00528990    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_BANK_LIST
006465C0    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_COMMAND_RESULT
00651730    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_EVENT
00646480    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_INFO
006463F0    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_INVITE
005B8B40    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_QUERY_RESPONSE
005549B0    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_ROSTER
0068E770    Packet_SMSG_HEALTH_UPDATE
0055A450    Packet_SMSG_INITIALIZE_FACTIONS
00658550    Packet_SMSG_INITIAL_SPELLS
0064C870    Packet_SMSG_INSPECT
0064C8B0    Packet_SMSG_INSPECT_TALENT
004AD0B0    Packet_SMSG_INSTANCE_RESET
004AD180    Packet_SMSG_INSTANCE_RESET_FAILED
004F6740    Packet_SMSG_INSTANCE_SAVE_CREATED
005B8D00    Packet_SMSG_INVALIDATE_DANCE
005B8C70    Packet_SMSG_INVALIDATE_PLAYER
007BDC50    Packet_SMSG_ITEM_COOLDOWN
0065D8D0    Packet_SMSG_ITEM_ENCHANT_TIME_UPDATE
005B8530    Packet_SMSG_ITEM_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
005B8550    Packet_SMSG_ITEM_QUERY_MULTIPLE_RESPONSE
005B8690    Packet_SMSG_ITEM_TEXT_QUERY_RESPONSE
0047BE50    Packet_SMSG_KICK_REASON
004FC0B0    Packet_SMSG_LEARNED_DANCE_MOVES
00660860    Packet_SMSG_LEARNED_SPELL
0054A9E0    Packet_SMSG_LFG_DISABLED
00799F00    Packet_SMSG_LOGIN_SETTIMESPEED
004038D0    Packet_SMSG_LOGIN_VERIFY_WORLD
004ACB00    Packet_SMSG_LOG_XPGAIN
00694830    Packet_SMSG_LOOT_LIST
004F5F40    Packet_SMSG_MAIL_LIST_RESULT
004F1F30    Packet_SMSG_MEETINGSTONE_COMPLETE
007BDDB0    Packet_SMSG_MEETINGSTONE_IN_PROGRESS
00650B20    Packet_SMSG_MEETINGSTONE_SETQUEUE
004AEEB0    Packet_SMSG_MESSAGECHAT
0054DAC0    Packet_SMSG_MINIGAME_SETUP
0054D900    Packet_SMSG_MINIGAME_STATE
006A9480    Packet_SMSG_MIRRORIMAGE_DATA
007BABF0    Packet_SMSG_MODIFY_COOLDOWN
006B4B40    Packet_SMSG_MONSTER_MOVE_TRANSPORT
004D9E60    Packet_SMSG_MOTD
00694900    Packet_SMSG_MOUNTSPECIAL_ANIM
006A9420    Packet_SMSG_MOVE_KNOCK_BACK
005B8930    Packet_SMSG_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
00403800    Packet_SMSG_NEW_WORLD
00401260    Packet_SMSG_NOTIFICATION
004FCF40    Packet_SMSG_NOTIFY_DANCE
007C6460    Packet_SMSG_NOTIFY_DEST_LOC_SPELL_CAST
005B8570    Packet_SMSG_NPC_TEXT_UPDATE
00556E10    Packet_SMSG_OFFER_PETITION_ERROR
007B7AD0    Packet_SMSG_ON_CANCEL_EXPECTED_RIDE_VEHICLE_AURA
005B84F0    Packet_SMSG_PAGE_TEXT_QUERY_RESPONSE
006C6FF0    Packet_SMSG_PARTYKILLLOG
006460D0    Packet_SMSG_PARTY_COMMAND_RESULT
00649470    Packet_SMSG_PARTY_MEMBER_STATS_FULL
006C95F0    Packet_SMSG_PERIODICAURALOG
005B8620    Packet_SMSG_PETITION_QUERY_RESPONSE
0055C640    Packet_SMSG_PET_ACTION_FEEDBACK
0068E630    Packet_SMSG_PET_ACTION_SOUND
007BD820    Packet_SMSG_PET_CAST_FAILED
0068E6A0    Packet_SMSG_PET_DISMISS_SOUND
0055DE90    Packet_SMSG_PET_GUIDS
0055AF50    Packet_SMSG_PET_MODE
005B8BA0    Packet_SMSG_PET_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
0055C4D0    Packet_SMSG_PET_REMOVED_SPELL
0055E4D0    Packet_SMSG_PET_SPELLS
007B92D0    Packet_SMSG_PET_TAME_FAILURE
0055AFC0    Packet_SMSG_PET_UPDATE_COMBO_POINTS
00401370    Packet_SMSG_PLAYED_TIME
00645DF0    Packet_SMSG_PLAYER_MACRO_OBSOLETE
00648010    Packet_SMSG_PLAYER_SKINNED
004FC2C0    Packet_SMSG_PLAY_DANCE
007B7BD0    Packet_SMSG_PLAY_SPELL_IMPACT
007B7C60    Packet_SMSG_PLAY_SPELL_VISUAL
00647290    Packet_SMSG_PLAY_TIME_WARNING
0069B400    Packet_SMSG_POWER_UPDATE
0068E7D0    Packet_SMSG_PRE_RESURRECT
006C70A0    Packet_SMSG_PROCRESIST
005679C0    Packet_SMSG_QUERY_TIME_RESPONSE
006505D0    Packet_SMSG_QUESTLOG_FULL
006506F0    Packet_SMSG_QUESTUPDATE_ADD_PVP_KILL
00645D90    Packet_SMSG_QUEST_CONFIRM_ACCEPT
005B8590    Packet_SMSG_QUEST_QUERY_RESPONSE
004A11D0    Packet_SMSG_RAID_INSTANCE_INFO
004ACE60    Packet_SMSG_RAID_INSTANCE_MESSAGE
00654420    Packet_SMSG_READ_ITEM_FAILED
0047ACD0    Packet_SMSG_REALM_SPLIT
00646340    Packet_SMSG_REAL_GROUP_UPDATE
004F5D00    Packet_SMSG_RECEIVED_MAIL
00533F50    Packet_SMSG_RESPOND_INSPECT_ACHIEVEMENTS
00654330    Packet_SMSG_RESURRECT_REQUEST
0062DD60    Packet_SMSG_RWHOIS
004F5AC0    Packet_SMSG_SEND_MAIL_RESULT
0065BA40    Packet_SMSG_SEND_UNLEARN_SPELLS
0079A070    Packet_SMSG_SERVERTIME
004AB570    Packet_SMSG_SERVER_FIRST_ACHIEVEMENT
004ACD60    Packet_SMSG_SERVER_MESSAGE
00558B80    Packet_SMSG_SET_FACTION_ATWAR
0055A520    Packet_SMSG_SET_FACTION_STANDING
0055A4D0    Packet_SMSG_SET_FACTION_VISIBLE
00559800    Packet_SMSG_SET_FORCED_REACTIONS
007B50F0    Packet_SMSG_SET_PCT_SPELL_MODIFIER
0047CA70    Packet_SMSG_SET_PLAYER_DECLINED_NAMES_RESULT
00647FC0    Packet_SMSG_SET_PROFICIENCY
0064CB10    Packet_SMSG_SPELLBREAKLOG
0064CA20    Packet_SMSG_SPELLDAMAGESHIELD
00655130    Packet_SMSG_SPELLENERGIZELOG
00654F90    Packet_SMSG_SPELLHEALLOG
00648160    Packet_SMSG_SPELLINSTAKILLLOG
00654790    Packet_SMSG_SPELLLOGEXECUTE
00654640    Packet_SMSG_SPELLLOGMISS
00654C90    Packet_SMSG_SPELLNONMELEEDAMAGELOG
006481B0    Packet_SMSG_SPELLORDAMAGE_IMMUNE
007BD9C0    Packet_SMSG_SPELL_COOLDOWN
007B8DD0    Packet_SMSG_SPELL_DELAYED
007BD6C0    Packet_SMSG_SPELL_FAILED_OTHER
007C0880    Packet_SMSG_SPELL_FAILURE
007C62F0    Packet_SMSG_SPELL_GO
007B7A30    Packet_SMSG_SPELL_UPDATE_CHAIN_TARGETS
006B6870    Packet_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_UNSET_FLYING
006B6800    Packet_SMSG_SPLINE_SET_PITCH_RATE
00522FA0    Packet_SMSG_STABLE_RESULT
006B4AF0    Packet_SMSG_STANDSTATE_UPDATE
004FC060    Packet_SMSG_STOP_DANCE
004C0EF0    Packet_SMSG_STOP_MIRROR_TIMER
00650C90    Packet_SMSG_SUMMON_REQUEST
006608E0    Packet_SMSG_SUPERCEDED_SPELL
00647790    Packet_SMSG_TALENTS_INFO
004A4320    Packet_SMSG_TEXT_EMOTE
006AAD10    Packet_SMSG_THREAT_CLEAR
006ADCE0    Packet_SMSG_THREAT_REMOVE
006B68D0    Packet_SMSG_THREAT_UPDATE
00655430    Packet_SMSG_TIME_SYNC_REQ
004AC900    Packet_SMSG_TITLE_EARNED
0067C300    Packet_SMSG_TRADE_STATUS
0067C4E0    Packet_SMSG_TRADE_STATUS_EXTENDED
00650A40    Packet_SMSG_TRAINER_BUY_FAILED
004033F0    Packet_SMSG_TRANSFER_ABORTED
00401460    Packet_SMSG_TRANSFER_PENDING
004CBAF0    Packet_SMSG_TUTORIAL_FLAGS
0068E800    Packet_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1191
006584A0    Packet_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1205
00545A60    Packet_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1211
007B7B60    Packet_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1215
004D3EC0    Packet_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1223
00633F00    Packet_SMSG_UPDATE_ACCOUNT_DATA
006337B0    Packet_SMSG_UPDATE_ACCOUNT_DATA_COMPLETE
0049BF10    Packet_SMSG_UPDATE_INSTANCE_OWNERSHIP
0049E250    Packet_SMSG_UPDATE_LAST_INSTANCE
0047A000    Packet_SMSG_UPDATE_OBJECT
004A43E0    Packet_SMSG_USERLIST_ADD
004A45A0    Packet_SMSG_USERLIST_REMOVE
004A0520    Packet_SMSG_USERLIST_UPDATE
004A03E0    Packet_SMSG_VOICE_CHAT_STATUS
00649970    Packet_SMSG_VOICE_PARENTAL_CONTROLS
006471D0    Packet_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_LEAVE
00646F30    Packet_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_ROSTER_UPDATE
00647230    Packet_SMSG_VOICE_SET_TALKER_MUTED
007921B0    Packet_SMSG_WARDEN_DATA
00632F30    Packet_SMSG_WHO
0062DD20    Packet_SMSG_WHOIS
004AC7A0    Packet_SMSG_ZONE_UNDER_ATTACK
004C5FF0    Packet__0
004D3EF0    Packet__1
0068C720    Packet__10
004D2380    Packet__2
004D3F60    Packet__3
004D4070    Packet__4
004D2480    Packet__5
004D4020    Packet__6
004D40C0    Packet__7
005302F0    Packet__8
0065ED50    Packet__9
```

----------


## Apoc

Lua Funcs (part 1)



```
00569A00    lua_AbandonQuest
005566D0    lua_AbandonSkill
004C5D90    lua_AcceptAreaSpiritHeal
004BA660    lua_AcceptArenaTeam
004D61D0    lua_AcceptBattlefieldPort
0047F610    lua_AcceptChangedOptionWarnings
0047E9B0    lua_AcceptContest
005581B0    lua_AcceptDuel
0047E980    lua_AcceptEULA
004BA5A0    lua_AcceptGroup
004BA600    lua_AcceptGuild
00546E80    lua_AcceptLFGMatch
004C2AB0    lua_AcceptLevelGrant
00512B80    lua_AcceptQuest
004BA540    lua_AcceptResurrect
0047E9A0    lua_AcceptScanning
005569E0    lua_AcceptSkillUps
0054D890    lua_AcceptSockets
0047E970    lua_AcceptTOS
0047E990    lua_AcceptTerminationWithoutNotice
0050C370    lua_AcceptTrade
004BB340    lua_AcceptXPLoss
004D8820    lua_AccountMsg_GetBody
004D86C0    lua_AccountMsg_GetHeaderPriority
004D8620    lua_AccountMsg_GetHeaderSubject
004D8C30    lua_AccountMsg_GetIndexHighestPriorityUnreadMsg
004D8CE0    lua_AccountMsg_GetIndexNextUnreadMsg
004D85E0    lua_AccountMsg_GetNumTotalMsgs
004D8B60    lua_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadMsgs
004D8BE0    lua_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadUrgentMsgs
004D8770    lua_AccountMsg_LoadBody
004D9110    lua_AccountMsg_LoadHeaders
004D8DB0    lua_AccountMsg_SetMsgRead
0052B420    lua_ActionHasRange
004A1F00    lua_AddChatWindowChannel
0049C510    lua_AddChatWindowMessages
00631380    lua_AddFriend
00631490    lua_AddIgnore
006314C0    lua_AddMute
00631430    lua_AddOrDelIgnore
00631460    lua_AddOrDelMute
00632370    lua_AddOrRemoveFriend
00551940    lua_AddPreviewTalentPoints
005676E0    lua_AddQuestWatch
00556870    lua_AddSkillUp
00535280    lua_AddTrackedAchievement
0050CA20    lua_AddTradeMoney
004B0CE0    lua_AppendToFile
005389B0    lua_ApplyBarberShopStyle
004B5E60    lua_ArenaTeamDisband
004B59F0    lua_ArenaTeamInviteByName
004B5B00    lua_ArenaTeamLeave
005254A0    lua_ArenaTeamRoster
004B5D20    lua_ArenaTeamSetLeaderByName
004B5BE0    lua_ArenaTeamUninviteByName
005813E0    lua_AscendStop
004C5910    lua_AssistUnit
004BA370    lua_AttackTarget
004BA3A0    lua_AutoEquipCursorItem
004F5770    lua_AutoLootMailItem
00527B30    lua_AutoStoreGuildBankItem
00501210    lua_BankButtonIDToInvSlotID
005393C0    lua_BarberShopReset
004D6B10    lua_BattlefieldMgrEntryInviteResponse
004D6BB0    lua_BattlefieldMgrExitRequest
004D6B70    lua_BattlefieldMgrQueueInviteResponse
004D6B50    lua_BattlefieldMgrQueueRequest
004B0BD0    lua_BeginTrade
004C2560    lua_BindEnchant
005274D0    lua_BuyGuildBankTab
0051C1D0    lua_BuyGuildCharter
0050B1A0    lua_BuyMerchantItem
00523D20    lua_BuyPetition
00556B00    lua_BuySkillTier
00523380    lua_BuyStableSlot
00517F10    lua_BuyTrainerService
0050B2A0    lua_BuybackItem
0051E820    lua_CalculateAuctionDeposit
0053EB80    lua_CalendarAddEvent
0053AF30    lua_CalendarCanAddEvent
0053AEC0    lua_CalendarCanSendInvite
0053A800    lua_CalendarCloseEvent
0053A870    lua_CalendarContextDeselectEvent
0053F2F0    lua_CalendarContextEventCanComplain
0053D050    lua_CalendarContextEventCanEdit
0053A8A0    lua_CalendarContextEventClipboard
0053F400    lua_CalendarContextEventComplain
0053F140    lua_CalendarContextEventCopy
0053D160    lua_CalendarContextEventGetCalendarType
0053F260    lua_CalendarContextEventPaste
0053F020    lua_CalendarContextEventRemove
0053EF30    lua_CalendarContextEventSignUp
0053C9A0    lua_CalendarContextGetEventIndex
0053CE70    lua_CalendarContextInviteAvailable
0053CF60    lua_CalendarContextInviteDecline
0053CA20    lua_CalendarContextInviteIsPending
0053CB10    lua_CalendarContextInviteModeratorStatus
0053EE40    lua_CalendarContextInviteRemove
0053CC30    lua_CalendarContextInviteStatus
0053CD40    lua_CalendarContextInviteType
0053C8D0    lua_CalendarContextSelectEvent
0053ECB0    lua_CalendarDefaultGuildFilter
0053D2D0    lua_CalendarEventAvailable
0053ADE0    lua_CalendarEventCanEdit
0053AC70    lua_CalendarEventCanModerate
0053DA70    lua_CalendarEventClearAutoApprove
0053D9F0    lua_CalendarEventClearLocked
0053ABD0    lua_CalendarEventClearModerator
0053D310    lua_CalendarEventDecline
0053AE30    lua_CalendarEventGetCalendarType
0053C550    lua_CalendarEventGetInvite
0053C740    lua_CalendarEventGetInviteResponseTime
0053A9D0    lua_CalendarEventGetInviteSortCriterion
0053A830    lua_CalendarEventGetNumInvites
0053AD50    lua_CalendarEventGetRepeatOptions
0053DBE0    lua_CalendarEventGetSelectedInvite
0053AA60    lua_CalendarEventGetStatusOptions
0053DAB0    lua_CalendarEventGetTextures
0053AD00    lua_CalendarEventGetTypes
0053FA50    lua_CalendarEventHasPendingInvite
0053ADA0    lua_CalendarEventHaveSettingsChanged
0053EE10    lua_CalendarEventInvite
0053AC40    lua_CalendarEventIsModerator
0053D260    lua_CalendarEventRemoveInvite
0053AE70    lua_CalendarEventSelectInvite
0053DA30    lua_CalendarEventSetAutoApprove
0053D5E0    lua_CalendarEventSetDate
0053D3C0    lua_CalendarEventSetDescription
0053D9B0    lua_CalendarEventSetLocked
0053D790    lua_CalendarEventSetLockoutDate
0053D890    lua_CalendarEventSetLockoutTime
0053AB60    lua_CalendarEventSetModerator
0053D4C0    lua_CalendarEventSetRepeatOption
0053D550    lua_CalendarEventSetSize
0053AAC0    lua_CalendarEventSetStatus
0053D940    lua_CalendarEventSetTextureID
0053D6E0    lua_CalendarEventSetTime
0053D350    lua_CalendarEventSetTitle
0053D430    lua_CalendarEventSetType
0053F4E0    lua_CalendarEventSignUp
0053A8D0    lua_CalendarEventSortInvites
0053BDF0    lua_CalendarGetAbsMonth
0053A4C0    lua_CalendarGetDate
00542D10    lua_CalendarGetDayEvent
0053BFD0    lua_CalendarGetDayEventSequenceInfo
0053C2B0    lua_CalendarGetEventIndex
0053F560    lua_CalendarGetEventInfo
0053C140    lua_CalendarGetFirstPendingInvite
00543130    lua_CalendarGetHolidayInfo
0053A770    lua_CalendarGetMaxCreateDate
0053A600    lua_CalendarGetMaxDate
0053A550    lua_CalendarGetMinDate
0053A6B0    lua_CalendarGetMinHistoryDate
0053BD20    lua_CalendarGetMonth
0053A440    lua_CalendarGetMonthNames
0053BF20    lua_CalendarGetNumDayEvents
005414D0    lua_CalendarGetNumPendingInvites
0053C330    lua_CalendarGetRaidInfo
0053A480    lua_CalendarGetWeekdayNames
0053AFA0    lua_CalendarIsActionPending
0053ED70    lua_CalendarMassInviteArenaTeam
0053EBC0    lua_CalendarMassInviteGuild
0053EBB0    lua_CalendarNewEvent
0053EC90    lua_CalendarNewGuildAnnouncement
0053ECA0    lua_CalendarNewGuildEvent
0053C1E0    lua_CalendarOpenEvent
0053C8C0    lua_CalendarRemoveEvent
00545DC0    lua_CalendarSetAbsMonth
0053EB10    lua_CalendarSetMonth
0053EDE0    lua_CalendarUpdateEvent
004EC250    lua_CallCompanion
005819F0    lua_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart
00581A60    lua_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop
00586A70    lua_CameraZoomIn
00586AD0    lua_CameraZoomOut
00537FF0    lua_CanAlterSkin
0051E160    lua_CanCancelAuction
004A0E20    lua_CanComplainChat
004F56E0    lua_CanComplainInboxItem
00554350    lua_CanEditGuildEvent
00554160    lua_CanEditGuildInfo
00554280    lua_CanEditGuildTabInfo
00553F20    lua_CanEditMOTD
00554040    lua_CanEditOfficerNote
00553FB0    lua_CanEditPublicNote
00598AC0    lua_CanEjectPassengerFromSeat
00580D00    lua_CanExitVehicle
004BD280    lua_CanGrantLevel
005541F0    lua_CanGuildBankRepair
00553D70    lua_CanGuildDemote
00553E00    lua_CanGuildInvite
00553CE0    lua_CanGuildPromote
00553E90    lua_CanGuildRemove
004D4FE0    lua_CanHearthAndResurrectFromArea
004C1F10    lua_CanInspect
004D4EB0    lua_CanJoinBattlefieldAsGroup
0050A6D0    lua_CanMerchantRepair
004CC250    lua_CanQueueForWintergrasp
0051DEB0    lua_CanSendAuctionQuery
0054B0F0    lua_CanSendLFGQuery
005318C0    lua_CanShowAchievementUI
004BA4D0    lua_CanShowResetInstances
00557450    lua_CanSignPetition
004BD300    lua_CanSummonFriend
0058D730    lua_CanSwitchVehicleSeat
00580D50    lua_CanSwitchVehicleSeats
0052E570    lua_CanUseEquipmentSets
005540D0    lua_CanViewOfficerNote
005276A0    lua_CanWithdrawGuildBankMoney
004C26F0    lua_CancelAreaSpiritHeal
0051FDF0    lua_CancelAuction
00538840    lua_CancelBarberShop
005581C0    lua_CancelDuel
007B9300    lua_CancelItemTempEnchantment
0047F550    lua_CancelLogin
004BA6C0    lua_CancelLogout
004BA2E0    lua_CancelPendingEquip
00546F60    lua_CancelPendingLFG
00480820    lua_CancelRealmListQuery
004EBAD0    lua_CancelShapeshiftForm
00555C30    lua_CancelSkillUps
004BAB30    lua_CancelSummon
004B0BE0    lua_CancelTrade
0050C3C0    lua_CancelTradeAccept
007BAE00    lua_CancelUnitBuff
0055E0F0    lua_CastPetAction
004E9F00    lua_CastShapeshiftForm
004EE960    lua_CastSpell
004EBCD0    lua_CastSpellByID
004EDA20    lua_CastSpellByName
00529690    lua_ChangeActionBarPage
0049EC90    lua_ChangeChatColor
00481320    lua_ChangeRealm
0049EBB0    lua_ChannelBan
0049EB70    lua_ChannelInvite
0049EB90    lua_ChannelKick
0049EAF0    lua_ChannelModerator
0049EB30    lua_ChannelMute
004A13F0    lua_ChannelSilenceAll
004A12E0    lua_ChannelSilenceVoice
0049EBF0    lua_ChannelToggleAnnouncements
004A15A0    lua_ChannelUnSilenceAll
004A1490    lua_ChannelUnSilenceVoice
0049EBD0    lua_ChannelUnban
0049EB10    lua_ChannelUnmoderator
0049EB50    lua_ChannelUnmute
0049EC30    lua_ChannelVoiceOff
0049EC10    lua_ChannelVoiceOn
004BB440    lua_CheckBinderDist
004F27B0    lua_CheckInbox
004BAC60    lua_CheckInteractDistance
004FB500    lua_CheckReadyCheckTime
004BB380    lua_CheckSpiritHealerDist
004BB3E0    lua_CheckTalentMasterDist
00535170    lua_ClearAchievementComparisonUnit
0049FDF0    lua_ClearChannelWatch
004C19A0    lua_ClearCursor
004C1DE0    lua_ClearFocus
0056DB00    lua_ClearInspectPlayer
00546D60    lua_ClearLFGAutojoin
00546DE0    lua_ClearLFMAutofill
00547EB0    lua_ClearLookingForGroup
00547EC0    lua_ClearLookingForMore
004DE000    lua_ClearOverrideBindings
004F8E50    lua_ClearPartyAssignment
004F1970    lua_ClearSendMail
004C5A20    lua_ClearTarget
004CBB80    lua_ClearTutorials
0051E970    lua_ClickAuctionSellItemButton
004CFA60    lua_ClickLandmark
005239B0    lua_ClickPetitionButton
004F4720    lua_ClickSendMailItemButton
0054D1F0    lua_ClickSocketButton
00523450    lua_ClickStablePet
0050C910    lua_ClickTargetTradeButton
0050D660    lua_ClickTradeButton
00521580    lua_CloseAuctionHouse
00501290    lua_CloseBankFrame
004D2610    lua_CloseBattlefield
005104C0    lua_CloseGossip
00525CB0    lua_CloseGuildBankFrame
0051BF60    lua_CloseGuildRegistrar
0050FEB0    lua_CloseItemText
0050E540    lua_CloseLoot
004F5D30    lua_CloseMail
0050A3B0    lua_CloseMerchant
00523100    lua_ClosePetStables
00557430    lua_ClosePetition
00523CE0    lua_ClosePetitionVendor
00512920    lua_CloseQuest
0054CDF0    lua_CloseSocketInfo
0051AF90    lua_CloseTabardCreation
00513410    lua_CloseTaxiMap
0050D5D0    lua_CloseTrade
00561D60    lua_CloseTradeSkill
00516420    lua_CloseTrainer
0055A1F0    lua_CollapseAllFactionHeaders
004A5590    lua_CollapseChannelHeader
0055A1A0    lua_CollapseFactionHeader
0056A810    lua_CollapseQuestHeader
005567B0    lua_CollapseSkillHeader
00564900    lua_CollapseTradeSkillSubClass
00518200    lua_CollapseTrainerSkillLine
006C62E0    lua_CombatLogAddFilter
006C5F90    lua_CombatLogAdvanceEntry
006C74C0    lua_CombatLogClearEntries
006C5620    lua_CombatLogGetCurrentEntry
006C5DE0    lua_CombatLogGetNumEntries
006C3D50    lua_CombatLogGetRetentionTime
006C5DD0    lua_CombatLogResetFilter
006C5E50    lua_CombatLogSetCurrentEntry
006C3970    lua_CombatLogSetRetentionTime
006C39C0    lua_CombatLog_Object_IsA
006C3940    lua_CombatTextSetActiveUnit
004E7E50    lua_CommentatorAddPlayer
004E6EF0    lua_CommentatorEnterInstance
004E6FC0    lua_CommentatorExitInstance
004E7360    lua_CommentatorFollowPlayer
004E7AB0    lua_CommentatorGetCamera
004E7B90    lua_CommentatorGetCurrentMapID
004E6D30    lua_CommentatorGetInstanceInfo
004E6BF0    lua_CommentatorGetMapInfo
004E6A50    lua_CommentatorGetMode
004E5F50    lua_CommentatorGetNumMaps
004E7030    lua_CommentatorGetNumPlayers
004E7120    lua_CommentatorGetPlayerInfo
004E74E0    lua_CommentatorLookatPlayer
004E8070    lua_CommentatorRemovePlayer
004E8220    lua_CommentatorSetBattlemaster
004E7900    lua_CommentatorSetCamera
004E8380    lua_CommentatorSetCameraCollision
004E7660    lua_CommentatorSetMapAndInstanceIndex
004E68C0    lua_CommentatorSetMode
004E8300    lua_CommentatorSetMoveSpeed
004E77B0    lua_CommentatorSetPlayerIndex
004E8420    lua_CommentatorSetTargetHeightOffset
004E7C20    lua_CommentatorStartInstance
004E69A0    lua_CommentatorToggleMode
004E6B50    lua_CommentatorUpdateMapInfo
004E6AB0    lua_CommentatorUpdatePlayerInfo
004E5F90    lua_CommentatorZoomIn
004E6030    lua_CommentatorZoomOut
004AF010    lua_ComplainChat
004F5670    lua_ComplainInboxItem
00512BE0    lua_CompleteQuest
00512050    lua_ConfirmAcceptQuest
004B0EE0    lua_ConfirmBindOnUse
004BBAB0    lua_ConfirmBinder
0050E9E0    lua_ConfirmLootRoll
0050F160    lua_ConfirmLootSlot
004FB3B0    lua_ConfirmReadyCheck
004BAA70    lua_ConfirmSummon
004BBA70    lua_ConfirmTalentWipe
004B2100    lua_ConsoleAddMessage
0058D440    lua_ConsoleExec
0055E8A0    lua_ContainerIDToInventoryID
00560F60    lua_ContainerRefundItemPurchase
0047FE90    lua_ContestAccepted
004FAE70    lua_ConvertToRaid
00482C00    lua_CreateCharacter
007D1C00    lua_CreateFont
007D1F60    lua_CreateFrame
004E5A80    lua_CreateMacro
004CEAC0    lua_CreateMiniWorldMapArrowFrame
004CEA00    lua_CreateWorldMapArrowFrame
00570B10    lua_CursorCanGoInSlot
004B5060    lua_CursorHasItem
004B50E0    lua_CursorHasMacro
004B5120    lua_CursorHasMoney
004B50A0    lua_CursorHasSpell
00483FF0    lua_CustomizeExistingCharacter
00482AF0    lua_CycleCharCustomization
004BA690    lua_DeclineArenaTeam
00484F70    lua_DeclineCharacter
004BA5D0    lua_DeclineGroup
004BA630    lua_DeclineGuild
0049FE60    lua_DeclineInvite
00546EF0    lua_DeclineLFGMatch
004B74F0    lua_DeclineLevelGrant
0047F710    lua_DeclineName
004B1F50    lua_DeclineName_0
00512B90    lua_DeclineQuest
004BA570    lua_DeclineResurrect
0047E9C0    lua_DefaultServerLogin
00632570    lua_DelIgnore
006325A0    lua_DelMute
00484DE0    lua_DeleteCharacter
004C1B20    lua_DeleteCursorItem
0052F3E0    lua_DeleteEquipmentSet
0052DEB0    lua_DeleteGMTicket
004F34D0    lua_DeleteInboxItem
004E4900    lua_DeleteMacro
004FB0C0    lua_DemoteAssistant
005275C0    lua_DepositGuildBankMoney
00581480    lua_DescendStop
004BD570    lua_DestroyTotem
0057F380    lua_DetectWowMouse
0047F110    lua_DisableAddOn
004B1A70    lua_DisableAddOn_0
0047F1D0    lua_DisableAllAddOns
004B1B30    lua_DisableAllAddOns_0
004EE8B0    lua_DisableSpellAutocast
0047FFE0    lua_DisconnectFromServer
004EC320    lua_DismissCompanion
004BD190    lua_Dismount
0049E9D0    lua_DisplayChannelOwner
0049EC70    lua_DisplayChannelVoiceOff
0049EC50    lua_DisplayChannelVoiceOn
004A0B20    lua_DoEmote
004FB380    lua_DoReadyCheck
005620B0    lua_DoTradeSkill
004B2070    lua_DownloadSettings
004C42D0    lua_DropCursorMoney
004C2590    lua_DropItemOnUnit
004CD7E0    lua_DungeonUsesTerrainMap
0047FD10    lua_EULAAccepted
004E4930    lua_EditMacro
00598BB0    lua_EjectPassengerFromSeat
0047F000    lua_EnableAddOn
004B1970    lua_EnableAddOn_0
0047F0C0    lua_EnableAllAddOns
004B1A30    lua_EnableAllAddOns_0
004EE850    lua_EnableSpellAutocast
004C2B20    lua_EndBoundTradeable
004C2AC0    lua_EndRefund
0047EC70    lua_EnterWorld
007D1E00    lua_EnumerateFrames
0049F3A0    lua_EnumerateServerChannels
004C19C0    lua_EquipCursorItem
004BCDD0    lua_EquipItemByName
004BA250    lua_EquipPendingItem
0052E510    lua_EquipmentManagerClearIgnoredSlotsForSave
0052E460    lua_EquipmentManagerIgnoreSlotForSave
0052E4B0    lua_EquipmentManagerIsSlotIgnoredForSave
0052E520    lua_EquipmentManagerUnignoreSlotForSave
0052FF00    lua_EquipmentSetContainsLockedItems
0055A210    lua_ExpandAllFactionHeaders
004A5610    lua_ExpandChannelHeader
00531520    lua_ExpandCurrencyList
0055A230    lua_ExpandFactionHeader
0056A860    lua_ExpandQuestHeader
00556810    lua_ExpandSkillHeader
005649A0    lua_ExpandTradeSkillSubClass
005182A0    lua_ExpandTrainerSkillLine
00559610    lua_FactionToggleAtWar
0058F460    lua_FillLocalizedClassList
004E95A0    lua_FindSpellBookSlotByID
004CB8A0    lua_FlagTutorial
00584600    lua_FlipCameraYaw
004C1C80    lua_FocusUnit
004C1CC0    lua_FollowUnit
004B0BF0    lua_ForceLogout
004B0C00    lua_ForceQuit
004AFA80    lua_FrameXML_Debug
0052DEC0    lua_GMResponseNeedMoreHelp
0052DF20    lua_GMResponseResolve
004BB210    lua_GMSurveyAnswer
004B63D0    lua_GMSurveyAnswerSubmit
004B64C0    lua_GMSurveyCommentSubmit
004BB2B0    lua_GMSurveyNumAnswers
004BB190    lua_GMSurveyQuestion
004BB330    lua_GMSurveySubmit
004BD5E0    lua_GameMovieFinished
00569700    lua_GetAbandonQuestItems
005665C0    lua_GetAbandonQuestName
00480280    lua_GetAccountExpansionLevel
005324C0    lua_GetAchievementCategory
00535180    lua_GetAchievementComparisonInfo
00536020    lua_GetAchievementCriteriaInfo
005349D0    lua_GetAchievementInfo
00532300    lua_GetAchievementInfoFromCriteria
00536880    lua_GetAchievementLink
00535CA0    lua_GetAchievementNumCriteria
00532550    lua_GetAchievementNumRewards
005325E0    lua_GetAchievementReward
0052A9C0    lua_GetActionAutocast
00529700    lua_GetActionBarPage
00529EC0    lua_GetActionBarToggles
0052A8F0    lua_GetActionCooldown
00529440    lua_GetActionCount
0052A640    lua_GetActionInfo
005294C0    lua_GetActionText
0052B260    lua_GetActionTexture
005119F0    lua_GetActiveLevel
0054DC40    lua_GetActiveTalentGroup
005118B0    lua_GetActiveTitle
0049C240    lua_GetActiveVoiceChannel
004B1790    lua_GetAddOnCPUUsage
00480090    lua_GetAddOnDependencies
004B7180    lua_GetAddOnDependencies_0
0047EF20    lua_GetAddOnEnableState
0047ECC0    lua_GetAddOnInfo
004B1370    lua_GetAddOnInfo_0
004B1660    lua_GetAddOnMemoryUsage
004B1560    lua_GetAddOnMetadata
00556950    lua_GetAdjustedSkillPoints
004B6970    lua_GetAreaSpiritHealerTime
00594A60    lua_GetArenaCurrency
00525010    lua_GetArenaTeam
00524A10    lua_GetArenaTeamGdfInfo
00524770    lua_GetArenaTeamRosterInfo
00524BC0    lua_GetArenaTeamRosterSelection
005241B0    lua_GetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline
00593280    lua_GetArmorPenetration
00593300    lua_GetAttackPowerForStat
0051D8B0    lua_GetAuctionHouseDepositRate
0051DD00    lua_GetAuctionInvTypes
0051DB90    lua_GetAuctionItemClasses
0051F5E0    lua_GetAuctionItemInfo
0051DA40    lua_GetAuctionItemLink
0051DBF0    lua_GetAuctionItemSubClasses
00521590    lua_GetAuctionItemTimeLeft
0051EBB0    lua_GetAuctionSellItemInfo
0051CC30    lua_GetAuctionSort
004A65E0    lua_GetAutoCompleteResults
00511950    lua_GetAvailableLevel
00483500    lua_GetAvailableRaces
00511810    lua_GetAvailableTitle
00531670    lua_GetBackpackCurrencyInfo
00560B00    lua_GetBagName
00501400    lua_GetBankSlotCost
00538310    lua_GetBarberShopStyleInfo
00538820    lua_GetBarberShopTotalCost
004B0560    lua_GetBaseMip
004D2D50    lua_GetBattlefieldArenaFaction
004D2800    lua_GetBattlefieldEstimatedWaitTime
004D6590    lua_GetBattlefieldFlagPosition
004D5F60    lua_GetBattlefieldInfo
004D2710    lua_GetBattlefieldInstanceExpiration
004D60B0    lua_GetBattlefieldInstanceInfo
004D27A0    lua_GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime
004D4F10    lua_GetBattlefieldMapIconScale
004D2650    lua_GetBattlefieldPortExpiration
004D4AF0    lua_GetBattlefieldPosition
004D4690    lua_GetBattlefieldScore
004D2A30    lua_GetBattlefieldStatData
004D4970    lua_GetBattlefieldStatInfo
004D4440    lua_GetBattlefieldStatus
004D2C50    lua_GetBattlefieldTeamInfo
004D28A0    lua_GetBattlefieldTimeWaited
004D4CE0    lua_GetBattlefieldVehicleInfo
004D2990    lua_GetBattlefieldWinner
004D68D0    lua_GetBattlegroundInfo
0051F540    lua_GetBidderAuctionItems
004802C0    lua_GetBillingPlan
00480230    lua_GetBillingTimeRemaining
004B7270    lua_GetBillingTimeRested
004B6900    lua_GetBindLocation
004DC3D0    lua_GetBinding
004DFFE0    lua_GetBindingAction
004E0080    lua_GetBindingByKey
004DC4B0    lua_GetBindingKey
00592D90    lua_GetBlockChance
00529650    lua_GetBonusBarOffset
0047E630    lua_GetBuildInfo
004AFAE0    lua_GetBuildInfo_0
0050AD50    lua_GetBuybackItemInfo
0050AFA0    lua_GetBuybackItemLink
00480370    lua_GetCVar
004B4F80    lua_GetCVarAbsoluteMax
00480560    lua_GetCVarAbsoluteMin
004B02D0    lua_GetCVarBool
004803F0    lua_GetCVarDefault
004B0350    lua_GetCVarDefault_0
004B0180    lua_GetCVarInfo
004B4E70    lua_GetCVarMax
00480480    lua_GetCVarMin
004B0260    lua_GetCVar_0
005321A0    lua_GetCategoryInfo
00531F70    lua_GetCategoryList
005342F0    lua_GetCategoryNumAchievements
00480600    lua_GetChangedOptionWarnings
0049F720    lua_GetChannelDisplayInfo
0049E7F0    lua_GetChannelList
0049E9F0    lua_GetChannelName
004A51E0    lua_GetChannelRosterInfo
00482B80    lua_GetCharacterCreateFacing
00484B70    lua_GetCharacterInfo
00485BC0    lua_GetCharacterListUpdate
00484A40    lua_GetCharacterSelectFacing
0049F080    lua_GetChatTypeIndex
0049F190    lua_GetChatWindowChannels
0049C290    lua_GetChatWindowInfo
0049C460    lua_GetChatWindowMessages
00483620    lua_GetClassesForRace
004E1BB0    lua_GetClickFrame
0047F2C0    lua_GetClientExpansionLevel
004B0D00    lua_GetCoinIcon
004B0D90    lua_GetCoinText
004B0E30    lua_GetCoinTextureString
00592BB0    lua_GetCombatRating
00592C70    lua_GetCombatRatingBonus
00596410    lua_GetComboPoints
004EC100    lua_GetCompanionCooldown
004EBF30    lua_GetCompanionInfo
005329B0    lua_GetComparisonAchievementPoints
00534540    lua_GetComparisonCategoryNumAchievements
005365E0    lua_GetComparisonStatistic
0055F750    lua_GetContainerFreeSlots
0055FCC0    lua_GetContainerItemCooldown
0055FE20    lua_GetContainerItemDurability
00561050    lua_GetContainerItemGems
0055FC30    lua_GetContainerItemID
0055F9C0    lua_GetContainerItemInfo
0055FBA0    lua_GetContainerItemLink
00560C10    lua_GetContainerItemPurchaseInfo
00560D90    lua_GetContainerItemPurchaseItem
0055F4C0    lua_GetContainerNumFreeSlots
0055F3D0    lua_GetContainerNumSlots
004CE4F0    lua_GetCorpseMapPosition
004B5FB0    lua_GetCorpseRecoveryDelay
0047F430    lua_GetCreditsText
00592ED0    lua_GetCritChance
00592F30    lua_GetCritChanceFromAgility
00531260    lua_GetCurrencyListInfo
00530910    lua_GetCurrencyListSize
005241F0    lua_GetCurrentArenaSeason
004DB5D0    lua_GetCurrentBindingSet
00525BC0    lua_GetCurrentGuildBankTab
007D1C70    lua_GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus
004CD9B0    lua_GetCurrentMapAreaID
004CD8E0    lua_GetCurrentMapContinent
004CDB60    lua_GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel
004CDA20    lua_GetCurrentMapZone
004D80A0    lua_GetCurrentMultisampleFormat
004D7C80    lua_GetCurrentResolution
004BADD0    lua_GetCurrentTitle
004B9F10    lua_GetCursorInfo
004B5780    lua_GetCursorMoney
00480160    lua_GetCursorPosition
00513100    lua_GetDailyQuestsCompleted
004BA9D0    lua_GetDamageBonusStat
004CE560    lua_GetDeathReleasePosition
004A0AB0    lua_GetDefaultLanguage
00592D30    lua_GetDodgeChance
004B54B0    lua_GetDungeonDifficulty
0052FD00    lua_GetEquipmentSetInfo
0052FDB0    lua_GetEquipmentSetInfoByName
0052FB70    lua_GetEquipmentSetItemIDs
0052F440    lua_GetEquipmentSetLocations
004B18F0    lua_GetEventCPUUsage
004B1D70    lua_GetExistingLocales
0054D590    lua_GetExistingSocketInfo
0054D770    lua_GetExistingSocketLink
00597990    lua_GetExpertise
00597A50    lua_GetExpertisePercent
00482940    lua_GetFacialHairCustomization
00538490    lua_GetFacialHairCustomization_0
00482790    lua_GetFactionForRace
005590D0    lua_GetFactionInfo
004B0400    lua_GetFarclip
00562020    lua_GetFirstTradeSkill
004B7060    lua_GetFrameCPUUsage
004B0670    lua_GetFramerate
007D2250    lua_GetFramesRegisteredForEvent
0062EAA0    lua_GetFriendInfo
004B1850    lua_GetFunctionCPUUsage
004B6510    lua_GetGMStatus
0052DDE0    lua_GetGMTicket
004B6880    lua_GetGMTicketCategories
0047F8B0    lua_GetGameAccountInfo
0058D400    lua_GetGameTime
004D7270    lua_GetGamma
00537EA0    lua_GetGlyphLink
005379C0    lua_GetGlyphSocketInfo
00510E20    lua_GetGossipActiveQuests
00510D80    lua_GetGossipAvailableQuests
00510460    lua_GetGossipOptions
00510380    lua_GetGossipText
00511710    lua_GetGreetingText
0054E850    lua_GetGroupPreviewTalentPointsSpent
00527740    lua_GetGuildBankItemInfo
005264D0    lua_GetGuildBankItemLink
00525BF0    lua_GetGuildBankMoney
005265F0    lua_GetGuildBankMoneyTransaction
00528260    lua_GetGuildBankTabCost
00527F30    lua_GetGuildBankTabInfo
00553200    lua_GetGuildBankTabPermissions
00525D90    lua_GetGuildBankText
00528500    lua_GetGuildBankTransaction
005533A0    lua_GetGuildBankWithdrawLimit
00525C50    lua_GetGuildBankWithdrawMoney
0051BFA0    lua_GetGuildCharterCost
005551A0    lua_GetGuildEventInfo
00570D80    lua_GetGuildInfo
005526E0    lua_GetGuildInfoText
00554DD0    lua_GetGuildRosterInfo
00552D90    lua_GetGuildRosterLastOnline
00552540    lua_GetGuildRosterMOTD
00552F70    lua_GetGuildRosterSelection
00552590    lua_GetGuildRosterShowOffline
005282E0    lua_GetGuildTabardFileNames
004828D0    lua_GetHairCustomization
00538470    lua_GetHairCustomization_0
005949E0    lua_GetHonorCurrency
0062EF60    lua_GetIgnoreName
004F2890    lua_GetInboxHeaderInfo
004F2D20    lua_GetInboxInvoiceInfo
004F5290    lua_GetInboxItem
004F3020    lua_GetInboxItemLink
004F1A80    lua_GetInboxNumItems
004F4F50    lua_GetInboxText
0056E2D0    lua_GetInspectArenaTeamData
0056DA30    lua_GetInspectHonorData
004B6010    lua_GetInstanceBootTimeRemaining
004B5350    lua_GetInstanceDifficulty
004B5390    lua_GetInstanceInfo
004B6070    lua_GetInstanceLockTimeRemaining
0056E240    lua_GetInventoryAlertStatus
00570010    lua_GetInventoryItemBroken
0056E100    lua_GetInventoryItemCooldown
005700D0    lua_GetInventoryItemCount
00570400    lua_GetInventoryItemDurability
00570780    lua_GetInventoryItemGems
00570670    lua_GetInventoryItemID
00570500    lua_GetInventoryItemLink
005702D0    lua_GetInventoryItemQuality
0056FE50    lua_GetInventoryItemTexture
0056F860    lua_GetInventoryItemsForSlot
0056E000    lua_GetInventorySlotInfo
004B10F0    lua_GetItemCooldown
004BBE00    lua_GetItemCount
004B1050    lua_GetItemFamily
004BBC70    lua_GetItemGem
004B6DE0    lua_GetItemIcon
004B6A20    lua_GetItemInfo
004B0F50    lua_GetItemQualityColor
004BBF70    lua_GetItemSpell
0058D910    lua_GetItemStatDelta
0058D840    lua_GetItemStats
004B6C90    lua_GetItemUniqueness
004E9530    lua_GetKnownSlotFromHighestRankSlot
0054B700    lua_GetLFGPartyResults
0054B310    lua_GetLFGResults
00546490    lua_GetLFGRoles
00546FD0    lua_GetLFGStatusText
00546A40    lua_GetLFGTypeEntries
00546450    lua_GetLFGTypes
004A09B0    lua_GetLanguageByIndex
00532790    lua_GetLatestCompletedAchievements
00532860    lua_GetLatestCompletedComparisonAchievements
004F3720    lua_GetLatestThreeSenders
005328D0    lua_GetLatestUpdatedComparisonStats
00532800    lua_GetLatestUpdatedStats
0047E730    lua_GetLocale
005468D0    lua_GetLookingForGroup
004F76A0    lua_GetLootMethod
0050E660    lua_GetLootRollItemInfo
0050E810    lua_GetLootRollItemLink
0050E8D0    lua_GetLootRollTimeLeft
0050E200    lua_GetLootSlotInfo
0050E360    lua_GetLootSlotLink
004F6EF0    lua_GetLootThreshold
004E48D0    lua_GetMacroBody
004E28D0    lua_GetMacroIconInfo
004E4030    lua_GetMacroIndexByName
004E4840    lua_GetMacroInfo
004E4B90    lua_GetMacroItem
004E29A0    lua_GetMacroItemIconInfo
004E4DE0    lua_GetMacroSpell
00597830    lua_GetManaRegen
004CD6C0    lua_GetMapContinents
004CD840    lua_GetMapInfo
004CE5D0    lua_GetMapLandmarkInfo
004CE820    lua_GetMapOverlayInfo
004CD730    lua_GetMapZones
0050E5B0    lua_GetMasterLootCandidate
0047EBA0    lua_GetMatrixCoordinates
0055E930    lua_GetMaxArenaCurrency
0058D490    lua_GetMaxCombatRatingBonus
00511DE0    lua_GetMaxDailyQuests
0050A3C0    lua_GetMerchantItemCostInfo
0050A500    lua_GetMerchantItemCostItem
0050AAF0    lua_GetMerchantItemInfo
00509EE0    lua_GetMerchantItemLink
00509FB0    lua_GetMerchantItemMaxStack
00509EB0    lua_GetMerchantNumItems
0054DA20    lua_GetMinigameState
0054D930    lua_GetMinigameType
004B5200    lua_GetMinimapZoneText
004C2700    lua_GetMirrorTimerInfo
004B72B0    lua_GetMirrorTimerProgress
004DD6C0    lua_GetModifiedClick
004DC570    lua_GetModifiedClickAction
00594940    lua_GetMoney
004AFB90    lua_GetMouseButtonClicked
004B4CF0    lua_GetMouseButtonName
004B69D0    lua_GetMouseFocus
004B2080    lua_GetMovieResolution
00529A60    lua_GetMultiCastTotemSpells
004D8010    lua_GetMultisampleFormats
0062F0A0    lua_GetMuteName
0049CFE0    lua_GetMuteStatus
00482710    lua_GetNameForRace
004B0C10    lua_GetNetStats
0054CF90    lua_GetNewSocketInfo
0054D140    lua_GetNewSocketLink
00534900    lua_GetNextAchievement
00522C80    lua_GetNextStableSlotCost
005117E0    lua_GetNumActiveQuests
004B1330    lua_GetNumAddOns
004D2D90    lua_GetNumArenaOpponents
005240E0    lua_GetNumArenaTeamMembers
0051D910    lua_GetNumAuctionItems
005117B0    lua_GetNumAvailableQuests
00501380    lua_GetNumBankSlots
004D2BB0    lua_GetNumBattlefieldFlagPositions
004D2B10    lua_GetNumBattlefieldPositions
004D2950    lua_GetNumBattlefieldScores
004D29F0    lua_GetNumBattlefieldStats
004D2C10    lua_GetNumBattlefieldVehicles
004D42B0    lua_GetNumBattlefields
004D5040    lua_GetNumBattlegroundTypes
004DB5A0    lua_GetNumBindings
0050A0D0    lua_GetNumBuybackItems
004A5440    lua_GetNumChannelMembers
00484B40    lua_GetNumCharacters
004EA0B0    lua_GetNumCompanions
005347D0    lua_GetNumComparisonCompletedAchievements
005346B0    lua_GetNumCompletedAchievements
0047F660    lua_GetNumDeclensionSets
004B1EA0    lua_GetNumDeclensionSets_0
004A50C0    lua_GetNumDisplayChannels
004CEE30    lua_GetNumDungeonMapLevels
0052FCB0    lua_GetNumEquipmentSets
00558320    lua_GetNumFactions
007D1EF0    lua_GetNumFrames
0062EA40    lua_GetNumFriends
0047F820    lua_GetNumGameAccounts
00537940    lua_GetNumGlyphSockets
00510420    lua_GetNumGossipActiveQuests
005103E0    lua_GetNumGossipAvailableQuests
005103A0    lua_GetNumGossipOptions
00525D60    lua_GetNumGuildBankMoneyTransactions
00525C80    lua_GetNumGuildBankTabs
00525CD0    lua_GetNumGuildBankTransactions
00552700    lua_GetNumGuildEvents
005524E0    lua_GetNumGuildMembers
0062EEA0    lua_GetNumIgnores
0054B1C0    lua_GetNumLFGResults
004A0900    lua_GetNumLanguages
0050E1D0    lua_GetNumLootItems
004E3E30    lua_GetNumMacroIcons
004E3E80    lua_GetNumMacroItemIcons
004E25F0    lua_GetNumMacros
004CBC50    lua_GetNumMapLandmarks
004CBC90    lua_GetNumMapOverlays
004DB600    lua_GetNumModifiedClickActions
0062EF00    lua_GetNumMutes
004F2550    lua_GetNumPackages
004F6D60    lua_GetNumPartyMembers
00523720    lua_GetNumPetitionItems
00556ED0    lua_GetNumPetitionNames
00511BA0    lua_GetNumQuestChoices
00511C00    lua_GetNumQuestItems
00569B40    lua_GetNumQuestLeaderBoards
005666B0    lua_GetNumQuestLogChoices
005664F0    lua_GetNumQuestLogEntries
00566630    lua_GetNumQuestLogRewards
00511B40    lua_GetNumQuestRewards
00566A70    lua_GetNumQuestWatches
004F96D0    lua_GetNumRaidMembers
00480E60    lua_GetNumRealms
00513420    lua_GetNumRoutes
0049CC40    lua_GetNumSavedInstances
004E9EC0    lua_GetNumShapeshiftForms
005555C0    lua_GetNumSkillLines
0054CF20    lua_GetNumSockets
004E94A0    lua_GetNumSpellTabs
00522710    lua_GetNumStablePets
00522750    lua_GetNumStableSlots
004F5DA0    lua_GetNumStationeries
0054E220    lua_GetNumTalentGroups
0054E0F0    lua_GetNumTalentTabs
0054E170    lua_GetNumTalents
004B6210    lua_GetNumTitles
00532BE0    lua_GetNumTrackedAchievements
00504900    lua_GetNumTrackingTypes
005615F0    lua_GetNumTradeSkills
00515D90    lua_GetNumTrainerServices
00793070    lua_GetNumVoiceSessionMembersBySessionID
00792D30    lua_GetNumVoiceSessions
0062DE70    lua_GetNumWhoResults
004D11E0    lua_GetNumWorldStateUI
00511750    lua_GetObjectiveText
004F6F20    lua_GetOptOutOfLoot
0051F4F0    lua_GetOwnerAuctionItems
004BB940    lua_GetPVPDesired
00596920    lua_GetPVPLifetimeStats
00596A50    lua_GetPVPRankInfo
004CC1D0    lua_GetPVPRankProgress
005967C0    lua_GetPVPSessionStats
004BB9A0    lua_GetPVPTimer
00596870    lua_GetPVPYesterdayStats
004F2580    lua_GetPackageInfo
00592E70    lua_GetParryChance
004F7810    lua_GetPartyAssignment
004F6EC0    lua_GetPartyLeaderIndex
004F6E20    lua_GetPartyMember
0055CB20    lua_GetPetActionCooldown
0055C760    lua_GetPetActionInfo
0055CCA0    lua_GetPetActionSlotUsable
0055CC60    lua_GetPetActionsUsable
0055B340    lua_GetPetExperience
0055B4F0    lua_GetPetFoodTypes
0055B420    lua_GetPetHappiness
0055B600    lua_GetPetIcon
0055B6A0    lua_GetPetTalentTree
0055AAB0    lua_GetPetTimeRemaining
005570F0    lua_GetPetitionInfo
00523760    lua_GetPetitionItemInfo
00557240    lua_GetPetitionNameInfo
0058F270    lua_GetPlayerFacing
0058F2F0    lua_GetPlayerInfoByGUID
004CE420    lua_GetPlayerMapPosition
0050C410    lua_GetPlayerTradeMoney
0055D0C0    lua_GetPossessInfo
005978E0    lua_GetPowerRegen
0054E7E0    lua_GetPreviewTalentPointsSpent
00532270    lua_GetPreviousAchievement
00524220    lua_GetPreviousArenaSeason
00511770    lua_GetProgressText
005120D0    lua_GetQuestBackgroundMaterial
0056A8B0    lua_GetQuestGreenRange
0056A6C0    lua_GetQuestIndexForTimer
00566C10    lua_GetQuestIndexForWatch
00512F50    lua_GetQuestItemInfo
00511C60    lua_GetQuestItemLink
0056A8E0    lua_GetQuestLink
00569F40    lua_GetQuestLogChoiceInfo
00566D00    lua_GetQuestLogGroupNum
00566730    lua_GetQuestLogItemLink
0056B750    lua_GetQuestLogLeaderBoard
005669C0    lua_GetQuestLogPushable
00567600    lua_GetQuestLogQuestText
00566940    lua_GetQuestLogRequiredMoney
00566880    lua_GetQuestLogRewardHonor
00569D70    lua_GetQuestLogRewardInfo
0056A1D0    lua_GetQuestLogRewardMoney
0056A420    lua_GetQuestLogRewardSpell
005668E0    lua_GetQuestLogRewardTalents
0056A290    lua_GetQuestLogRewardTitle
00566580    lua_GetQuestLogSelection
0056AAE0    lua_GetQuestLogSpecialItemCooldown
0056A9E0    lua_GetQuestLogSpecialItemInfo
0056A120    lua_GetQuestLogSpellLink
00569C00    lua_GetQuestLogTimeLeft
005694B0    lua_GetQuestLogTitle
00511B10    lua_GetQuestMoneyToGet
0056D180    lua_GetQuestResetTime
00512BF0    lua_GetQuestReward
00566D30    lua_GetQuestSortIndex
00513080    lua_GetQuestSpellLink
00511730    lua_GetQuestText
0056B8C0    lua_GetQuestTimers
0056B000    lua_GetQuestWorldMapAreaID
004B5530    lua_GetRaidDifficulty
004FA190    lua_GetRaidRosterInfo
004F97E0    lua_GetRaidRosterSelection
004F9640    lua_GetRaidTargetIndex
00481F70    lua_GetRandomName
00593030    lua_GetRangedCritChance
004FA5D0    lua_GetReadyCheckStatus
004F9810    lua_GetReadyCheckTimeLeft
004F6DE0    lua_GetRealNumPartyMembers
004F9710    lua_GetRealNumRaidMembers
004B51A0    lua_GetRealZoneText
00481480    lua_GetRealmCategories
00480F30    lua_GetRealmInfo
004B0F30    lua_GetRealmName
004D7E80    lua_GetRefreshRates
004B5F40    lua_GetReleaseTimeRemaining
0050B620    lua_GetRepairAllCost
00596660    lua_GetResSicknessDuration
004BB550    lua_GetRestState
00511AC0    lua_GetRewardHonor
00511A90    lua_GetRewardMoney
00512C40    lua_GetRewardSpell
00511AF0    lua_GetRewardTalents
00511790    lua_GetRewardText
00512DE0    lua_GetRewardTitle
00597DC0    lua_GetRuneCooldown
00597EE0    lua_GetRuneCount
00597F80    lua_GetRuneType
004E2650    lua_GetRunningMacro
004E26B0    lua_GetRunningMacroButton
0047FC30    lua_GetSavedAccountList
0047FC10    lua_GetSavedAccountName
0049F460    lua_GetSavedInstanceInfo
0047F340    lua_GetScreenHeight
004BA970    lua_GetScreenHeight_0
004D7C10    lua_GetScreenResolutions
0047F2F0    lua_GetScreenWidth
004BA910    lua_GetScreenWidth_0
004B1740    lua_GetScriptCPUUsage
0051E090    lua_GetSelectedAuctionItem
004D43E0    lua_GetSelectedBattlefield
00481860    lua_GetSelectedCategory
00482A30    lua_GetSelectedClass
0049FBB0    lua_GetSelectedDisplayChannel
00558B50    lua_GetSelectedFaction
0062EDF0    lua_GetSelectedFriend
0062F340    lua_GetSelectedIgnore
0062F380    lua_GetSelectedMute
004829C0    lua_GetSelectedRace
00482A00    lua_GetSelectedSex
00555D00    lua_GetSelectedSkill
00522810    lua_GetSelectedStablePet
004F24E0    lua_GetSelectedStationeryTexture
004F1A40    lua_GetSendMailCOD
004F4A90    lua_GetSendMailItem
004F2710    lua_GetSendMailItemLink
004F1980    lua_GetSendMailMoney
004F5DF0    lua_GetSendMailPrice
0047FED0    lua_GetServerName
004EBA80    lua_GetShapeshiftForm
004E9F90    lua_GetShapeshiftFormCooldown
004EBB00    lua_GetShapeshiftFormInfo
00592DF0    lua_GetShieldBlock
00556230    lua_GetSkillLineInfo
0054D2D0    lua_GetSocketItemBoundTradeable
0054CE00    lua_GetSocketItemInfo
0054D8A0    lua_GetSocketItemRefundable
0054C950    lua_GetSocketTypes
004EE720    lua_GetSpellAutocast
00593110    lua_GetSpellBonusDamage
005931B0    lua_GetSpellBonusHealing
004EE590    lua_GetSpellCooldown
004EE500    lua_GetSpellCount
00593090    lua_GetSpellCritChance
00592FB0    lua_GetSpellCritChanceFromIntellect
004EE140    lua_GetSpellInfo
004EDFF0    lua_GetSpellLink
004EDF00    lua_GetSpellName
00593210    lua_GetSpellPenetration
004E9C80    lua_GetSpellTabInfo
004EE480    lua_GetSpellTexture
00522E50    lua_GetStablePetFoodTypes
00522AE0    lua_GetStablePetInfo
004F22F0    lua_GetStationeryInfo
00535D90    lua_GetStatistic
00532090    lua_GetStatisticsCategoryList
004B51D0    lua_GetSubZoneText
00511D60    lua_GetSuggestedGroupNum
004B61B0    lua_GetSummonConfirmAreaName
004B6140    lua_GetSummonConfirmSummoner
004B60E0    lua_GetSummonConfirmTimeLeft
004B1E00    lua_GetSummonFriendCooldown
0051AE30    lua_GetTabardCreationCost
0051C290    lua_GetTabardInfo
0054FBB0    lua_GetTalentInfo
00550090    lua_GetTalentLink
00550280    lua_GetTalentPrereqs
0054E580    lua_GetTalentTabInfo
0050C460    lua_GetTargetTradeMoney
004BD120    lua_GetTaxiBenchmarkMode
004D7320    lua_GetTerrainMip
004B04B0    lua_GetTexLodBias
007D1B70    lua_GetText
004B7500    lua_GetThreatStatusColor
0058D3C0    lua_GetTime
0047F530    lua_GetTimeToWellRested
004BAFD0    lua_GetTitleName
005116F0    lua_GetTitleText
00532930    lua_GetTotalAchievementPoints
004BD380    lua_GetTotemInfo
004B7430    lua_GetTotemTimeLeft
00532B00    lua_GetTrackedAchievements
00504940    lua_GetTrackingInfo
00504CC0    lua_GetTrackingTexture
0050DB40    lua_GetTradePlayerItemInfo
0050C990    lua_GetTradePlayerItemLink
00561E50    lua_GetTradeSkillCooldown
005632C0    lua_GetTradeSkillDescription
00562A00    lua_GetTradeSkillIcon
00562750    lua_GetTradeSkillInfo
00563440    lua_GetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter
005633C0    lua_GetTradeSkillInvSlots
00561640    lua_GetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter
00562F20    lua_GetTradeSkillItemLink
00561620    lua_GetTradeSkillItemNameFilter
00562CC0    lua_GetTradeSkillLine
00563560    lua_GetTradeSkillListLink
00562B90    lua_GetTradeSkillNumMade
00563050    lua_GetTradeSkillNumReagents
00565890    lua_GetTradeSkillReagentInfo
00563170    lua_GetTradeSkillReagentItemLink
00562DD0    lua_GetTradeSkillRecipeLink
00561E20    lua_GetTradeSkillSelectionIndex
```

----------


## Apoc

Part 2



```
00561680    lua_GetTradeSkillSubClassFilter
00561F20    lua_GetTradeSkillSubClasses
00565AB0    lua_GetTradeSkillTools
0050D8F0    lua_GetTradeTargetItemInfo
0050C280    lua_GetTradeTargetItemLink
00561740    lua_GetTradeskillRepeatCount
00515E10    lua_GetTrainerGreetingText
005164E0    lua_GetTrainerSelectionIndex
00517690    lua_GetTrainerServiceAbilityReq
00516530    lua_GetTrainerServiceCost
00517A80    lua_GetTrainerServiceDescription
00517200    lua_GetTrainerServiceIcon
00517140    lua_GetTrainerServiceInfo
00518340    lua_GetTrainerServiceItemLink
005165E0    lua_GetTrainerServiceLevelReq
00516660    lua_GetTrainerServiceNumAbilityReq
005173A0    lua_GetTrainerServiceSkillLine
00517520    lua_GetTrainerServiceSkillReq
00517CF0    lua_GetTrainerServiceStepIncrease
00517880    lua_GetTrainerServiceStepReq
00515E90    lua_GetTrainerServiceTypeFilter
00515F30    lua_GetTrainerSkillLineFilter
00516700    lua_GetTrainerSkillLines
00597590    lua_GetUnitHealthModifier
00597720    lua_GetUnitHealthRegenRateFromSpirit
005977A0    lua_GetUnitManaRegenRateFromSpirit
00597610    lua_GetUnitMaxHealthModifier
005980D0    lua_GetUnitPitch
005976A0    lua_GetUnitPowerModifier
00598030    lua_GetUnitSpeed
0054E740    lua_GetUnspentTalentPoints
004D7670    lua_GetVideoCaps
00792EF0    lua_GetVoiceCurrentSessionID
00792DB0    lua_GetVoiceSessionInfo
00796510    lua_GetVoiceSessionMemberInfoBySessionID
007935D0    lua_GetVoiceStatus
005594C0    lua_GetWatchedFactionInfo
00570F30    lua_GetWeaponEnchantInfo
0062F3C0    lua_GetWhoInfo
004CC1F0    lua_GetWintergraspWaitTime
004D5070    lua_GetWorldPVPQueueStatus
004D1800    lua_GetWorldStateUIInfo
004BB600    lua_GetXPExhaustion
004BB6F0    lua_GetZonePVPInfo
004B5170    lua_GetZoneText
0050F1D0    lua_GiveMasterLoot
00537B70    lua_GlyphMatchesSocket
004C28B0    lua_GrantLevel
00554620    lua_GuildControlAddRank
005546E0    lua_GuildControlDelRank
005525D0    lua_GuildControlGetNumRanks
005543D0    lua_GuildControlGetRankFlags
005550A0    lua_GuildControlGetRankName
00554460    lua_GuildControlSaveRank
00552610    lua_GuildControlSetRank
00552660    lua_GuildControlSetRankFlag
004C23C0    lua_GuildDemote
004B5910    lua_GuildDisband
004B5980    lua_GuildInfo
004C2150    lua_GuildInvite
004B58A0    lua_GuildLeave
004C22F0    lua_GuildPromote
00554760    lua_GuildRoster
00553BC0    lua_GuildRosterSetOfficerNote
00553AA0    lua_GuildRosterSetPublicNote
004C2490    lua_GuildSetLeader
004B57C0    lua_GuildSetMOTD
004C2220    lua_GuildUninvite
00529950    lua_HasAction
00524010    lua_HasFilledPetition
005963A0    lua_HasFullControl
0056D9F0    lua_HasInspectHonorData
004BA8A0    lua_HasKey
004F36D0    lua_HasNewMail
004EB9A0    lua_HasPetSpells
0055B280    lua_HasPetUI
004BA700    lua_HasSoulstone
00571120    lua_HasWandEquipped
004D4F70    lua_HearthAndResurrectFromArea
00480210    lua_HideCursor
0050A070    lua_HideRepairCursor
004B6390    lua_InCinematic
004B1DB0    lua_InCombatLockdown
0050A090    lua_InRepairMode
004F3610    lua_InboxItemCanDelete
004CEB90    lua_InitWorldMapPing
004C1E00    lua_InitiateTrade
004C7950    lua_InteractUnit
004BA400    lua_InviteUnit
0052B480    lua_IsActionInRange
004D2590    lua_IsActiveBattlefieldArena
005129F0    lua_IsActiveQuestTrivial
004B1B90    lua_IsAddOnLoadOnDemand
004B1C60    lua_IsAddOnLoaded
0047F240    lua_IsAddonVersionCheckEnabled
004B4970    lua_IsAltKeyDown
00592A70    lua_IsArenaTeamCaptain
00522840    lua_IsAtStableMaster
0052B2D0    lua_IsAttackAction
004EEB30    lua_IsAttackSpell
0051CA80    lua_IsAuctionSortReversed
0052B340    lua_IsAutoRepeatAction
004EECE0    lua_IsAutoRepeatSpell
00512940    lua_IsAvailableQuestTrivial
004D42F0    lua_IsBattlefieldArena
00480020    lua_IsConnectedToServer
0047FB40    lua_IsConsoleActive
0052B3B0    lua_IsConsumableAction
004BC490    lua_IsConsumableItem
004EF100    lua_IsConsumableSpell
004B4820    lua_IsControlKeyDown
0052C470    lua_IsCurrentAction
004B1200    lua_IsCurrentItem
00569CD0    lua_IsCurrentQuestFailed
004EEC10    lua_IsCurrentSpell
004B00B0    lua_IsDebugBuild
004B20D0    lua_IsDesaturateSupported
0049FC80    lua_IsDisplayChannelModerator
0049FC10    lua_IsDisplayChannelOwner
004BC690    lua_IsDressableItem
004B1280    lua_IsEquippableItem
0052A2F0    lua_IsEquippedAction
004BC5E0    lua_IsEquippedItem
004BC850    lua_IsEquippedItemType
00558A70    lua_IsFactionInactive
005971D0    lua_IsFalling
0050E570    lua_IsFishingLoot
00597000    lua_IsFlyableArea
005972A0    lua_IsFlying
00592980    lua_IsGuildLeader
004BC390    lua_IsHarmfulItem
004EF000    lua_IsHarmfulSpell
004BC2A0    lua_IsHelpfulItem
004EEF10    lua_IsHelpfulSpell
006314F0    lua_IsIgnored
00631610    lua_IsIgnoredOrMuted
005929F0    lua_IsInArenaTeam
00592920    lua_IsInGuild
004B52A0    lua_IsInInstance
00546510    lua_IsInLFGQueue
005970A0    lua_IsIndoors
00481660    lua_IsInvalidLocale
00481530    lua_IsInvalidTournamentRealmCategory
00570970    lua_IsInventoryItemLocked
004BCAD0    lua_IsItemInRange
004B48B0    lua_IsLeftAltKeyDown
004B4760    lua_IsLeftControlKeyDown
004B4610    lua_IsLeftShiftKeyDown
0058F230    lua_IsLoggedIn
004DD760    lua_IsModifiedClick
004B4580    lua_IsModifierKeyDown
00597340    lua_IsMounted
004B4A00    lua_IsMouseButtonDown
0057F100    lua_IsMouselooking
00631580    lua_IsMuted
00597160    lua_IsOutOfBounds
00597100    lua_IsOutdoors
004BBA00    lua_IsPVPTimerRunning
004F75E0    lua_IsPartyLeader
004EEA50    lua_IsPassiveSpell
0055D2B0    lua_IsPetAttackAction
0055AA90    lua_IsPetAttackActive
004D73D0    lua_IsPlayerResolutionAvailable
00529F50    lua_IsPossessBarVisible
00512BA0    lua_IsQuestCompletable
0056ABD0    lua_IsQuestLogSpecialItemInRange
00566AB0    lua_IsQuestWatched
00481D90    lua_IsRaceClassRestricted
00482CA0    lua_IsRaceClassValid
004FA4E0    lua_IsRaidLeader
004FA580    lua_IsRaidOfficer
004F7640    lua_IsRealPartyLeader
004FA530    lua_IsRealRaidLeader
004BD200    lua_IsReferAFriendLinked
00592B40    lua_IsResting
004B4910    lua_IsRightAltKeyDown
004B47C0    lua_IsRightControlKeyDown
004B4670    lua_IsRightShiftKeyDown
0047F4D0    lua_IsScanDLLFinished
004EE9D0    lua_IsSelectedSpell
0047E5E0    lua_IsShiftKeyDown
004B46D0    lua_IsShiftKeyDown_0
0049FCF0    lua_IsSilenced
004EF370    lua_IsSpellInRange
004EA1B0    lua_IsSpellKnown
00529E50    lua_IsStackableAction
005973B0    lua_IsStealthed
004D77A0    lua_IsStereoVideoAvailable
0047FB20    lua_IsStreamingMode
0047FB30    lua_IsStreamingTrial
004B65C0    lua_IsSubZonePVPPOI
00597240    lua_IsSwimming
004B75B0    lua_IsThreatWarningEnabled
004BAF00    lua_IsTitleKnown
004815E0    lua_IsTournamentRealmCategory
00532B50    lua_IsTrackedAchievement
005617C0    lua_IsTradeSkillLinked
00515DD0    lua_IsTradeskillTrainer
00517C10    lua_IsTrainerServiceSkillStep
00569A10    lua_IsUnitOnQuest
00529590    lua_IsUsableAction
004BC060    lua_IsUsableItem
004EED90    lua_IsUsableSpell
00580CB0    lua_IsUsingVehicleControls
0057F2A0    lua_IsVehicleAimAngleAdjustable
0057F310    lua_IsVehicleAimPowerAdjustable
0049CE50    lua_IsVoiceChatAllowed
0049CEA0    lua_IsVoiceChatAllowedByServer
0049CDE0    lua_IsVoiceChatEnabled
0047F510    lua_IsWindowsClient
00598D30    lua_IsXPUserDisabled
004CDBF0    lua_IsZoomOutAvailable
004BC980    lua_ItemHasRange
0050FF00    lua_ItemTextGetCreator
0050F720    lua_ItemTextGetItem
0050F770    lua_ItemTextGetMaterial
0050F630    lua_ItemTextGetPage
0050F670    lua_ItemTextGetText
0050F850    lua_ItemTextHasNextPage
0050FC20    lua_ItemTextNextPage
0050FBE0    lua_ItemTextPrevPage
004D6150    lua_JoinBattlefield
004ADDE0    lua_JoinPermanentChannel
004ADDC0    lua_JoinTemporaryChannel
005812C0    lua_JumpOrAscendStart
004DA560    lua_KBArticle_BeginLoading
004DA5D0    lua_KBArticle_GetData
004DA5A0    lua_KBArticle_IsLoaded
004DADF0    lua_KBQuery_BeginLoading
004DA3C0    lua_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderCount
004DA400    lua_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderData
004DA510    lua_KBQuery_GetTotalArticleCount
004DA390    lua_KBQuery_IsLoaded
004D9F20    lua_KBSetup_BeginLoading
004DA1F0    lua_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderCount
004DA230    lua_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderData
004DA0C0    lua_KBSetup_GetCategoryCount
004DA100    lua_KBSetup_GetCategoryData
004D9F90    lua_KBSetup_GetLanguageCount
004D9FD0    lua_KBSetup_GetLanguageData
004DAC10    lua_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryCount
004DACB0    lua_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryData
004DA340    lua_KBSetup_GetTotalArticleCount
004D9F60    lua_KBSetup_IsLoaded
004DA7B0    lua_KBSystem_GetMOTD
004DA7F0    lua_KBSystem_GetServerNotice
004DA7D0    lua_KBSystem_GetServerStatus
0056D970    lua_KeyRingButtonIDToInvSlotID
0054C390    lua_LFGQuery
0047EE80    lua_LaunchAddOnURL
0047E920    lua_LaunchURL
0054EDC0    lua_LearnPreviewTalents
00550490    lua_LearnTalent
004D4A50    lua_LeaveBattlefield
004A9DB0    lua_LeaveChannelByName
004F8380    lua_LeaveParty
0049E7D0    lua_ListChannelByName
004ADE00    lua_ListChannels
004C83B0    lua_LoadAddOn
004E1AF0    lua_LoadBindings
0049C200    lua_LoggingChat
0049C220    lua_LoggingCombat
004B0630    lua_Logout
0050F0F0    lua_LootSlot
0050E4A0    lua_LootSlotIsCoin
0050E3E0    lua_LootSlotIsItem
0054D980    lua_MakeMinigameMove
0047EB90    lua_MatrixCommit
0047EB00    lua_MatrixEntered
0047EB80    lua_MatrixRevert
00581F50    lua_MouselookStart
00581BC0    lua_MouselookStop
00581AB0    lua_MoveAndSteerStart
00581B60    lua_MoveAndSteerStop
005815D0    lua_MoveBackwardStart
00581620    lua_MoveBackwardStop
00581540    lua_MoveForwardStart
00581590    lua_MoveForwardStop
00584550    lua_MoveViewDownStart
00584570    lua_MoveViewDownStop
005843C0    lua_MoveViewInStart
005843E0    lua_MoveViewInStop
005844B0    lua_MoveViewLeftStart
005844D0    lua_MoveViewLeftStop
00584410    lua_MoveViewOutStart
00584430    lua_MoveViewOutStop
00584460    lua_MoveViewRightStart
00584480    lua_MoveViewRightStop
00584500    lua_MoveViewUpStart
00584520    lua_MoveViewUpStop
0052DDF0    lua_NewGMTicket
00589F10    lua_NextView
004BCCB0    lua_NoPlayTime
004C2580    lua_NotWhileDeadError
004C2070    lua_NotifyInspect
00513330    lua_NumTaxiNodes
00557630    lua_OfferPetition
00570EA0    lua_OffhandHasWeapon
0053F4F0    lua_OpenCalendar
005170F0    lua_OpenTrainer
004B6320    lua_OpeningCinematic
0047EA30    lua_PINEntered
00482C70    lua_PaidChange_GetCurrentClassIndex
00482C40    lua_PaidChange_GetCurrentRaceIndex
004837C0    lua_PaidChange_GetName
004BCC40    lua_PartialPlayTime
0047ECB0    lua_PatchDownloadApply
0047ECA0    lua_PatchDownloadCancel
00480060    lua_PatchDownloadProgress
0055CEF0    lua_PetAbandon
0055CDC0    lua_PetAggressiveMode
0055CE50    lua_PetAttack
0055B0A0    lua_PetCanBeAbandoned
0055B140    lua_PetCanBeDismissed
0055B1E0    lua_PetCanBeRenamed
0055CD90    lua_PetDefensiveMode
0055CF00    lua_PetDismiss
0055CE20    lua_PetFollow
0055B040    lua_PetHasActionBar
0055CD60    lua_PetPassiveMode
0055CF10    lua_PetRename
0055CEE0    lua_PetStopAttack
0055CDF0    lua_PetWait
0052D7D0    lua_PickupAction
00570AD0    lua_PickupBagFromSlot
004EA120    lua_PickupCompanion
0055FF20    lua_PickupContainerItem
0052FEA0    lua_PickupEquipmentSet
0052FE30    lua_PickupEquipmentSetByName
00527940    lua_PickupGuildBankItem
00525AE0    lua_PickupGuildBankMoney
00570880    lua_PickupInventoryItem
004C43E0    lua_PickupItem
004E4E80    lua_PickupMacro
0050B080    lua_PickupMerchantItem
0055DF00    lua_PickupPetAction
004C4300    lua_PickupPlayerMoney
004EE910    lua_PickupSpell
00522790    lua_PickupStablePet
0050C4A0    lua_PickupTradeMoney
0052CF70    lua_PlaceAction
0051FA40    lua_PlaceAuctionBid
00537D00    lua_PlaceGlyphInSocket
0047E8B0    lua_PlayCreditsMusic
004FCA00    lua_PlayDance
0047E820    lua_PlayGlueAmbience
0047E7D0    lua_PlayGlueMusic
00945940    lua_PlayMusic
009458C0    lua_PlaySound
009459A0    lua_PlaySoundFile
005926F0    lua_PlayerCanTeleport
00597BC0    lua_PlayerIsPVPInactive
004CBEF0    lua_PositionMiniWorldMapArrowFrame
004CBCD0    lua_PositionWorldMapArrowFrame
00589F40    lua_PrevView
004CF9F0    lua_ProcessMapClick
004FAFE0    lua_PromoteToAssistant
004FAF00    lua_PromoteToLeader
00501490    lua_PurchaseSlot
00570A80    lua_PutItemInBackpack
00570A10    lua_PutItemInBag
0051F040    lua_QueryAuctionItems
00528490    lua_QueryGuildBankLog
00527480    lua_QueryGuildBankTab
00528850    lua_QueryGuildBankText
00554850    lua_QueryGuildEventLog
00511D50    lua_QuestChooseRewardError
00511D90    lua_QuestFlagsPVP
0056A5E0    lua_QuestLogPushQuest
005678C0    lua_QuestMapGetMouseOverInfoByIndex
0056AF20    lua_QuestMapGetMouseOverPOIInfo
005677A0    lua_QuestMapGetNumQuestsForPOI
00567810    lua_QuestMapGetPOIInfo
0056ADD0    lua_QuestMapGetQuestInfo
0056D1E0    lua_QuestMapUpdateAllQuests
0056D280    lua_QuestMapUpdateMouseOverPOI
004B0650    lua_Quit
0047E7B0    lua_QuitGame
0047E7C0    lua_QuitGameAndRunLauncher
004B6240    lua_RandomRoll
004837B0    lua_RandomizeCharCustomization
00480830    lua_RealmListDialogCancelled
004807C0    lua_RealmListUpdateRate
004B0160    lua_RegisterCVar
004CADF0    lua_RegisterForSave
004CAE60    lua_RegisterForSavePerCharacter
004C1960    lua_ReloadUI
0049F270    lua_RemoveChatWindowChannel
0049C5F0    lua_RemoveChatWindowMessages
006323D0    lua_RemoveFriend
00537DC0    lua_RemoveGlyphFromSocket
00566B90    lua_RemoveQuestWatch
005568E0    lua_RemoveSkillUp
005352E0    lua_RemoveTrackedAchievement
00484E50    lua_RenameCharacter
005304F0    lua_RenameEquipmentSet
00557860    lua_RenamePetition
0050B920    lua_RepairAllItems
004B6580    lua_ReplaceEnchant
004B0CD0    lua_ReplaceTradeEnchant
004BA510    lua_RepopMe
004B0B30    lua_ReportBug
00597AF0    lua_ReportPlayerIsPVPAFK
004B0B80    lua_ReportSuggestion
004D6580    lua_RequestBattlefieldPositions
004D6570    lua_RequestBattlefieldScoreData
004D69F0    lua_RequestBattlegroundInstanceInfo
00570F20    lua_RequestInspectHonorData
004A0D80    lua_RequestRaidInfo
004807A0    lua_RequestRealmList
004806F0    lua_RequestRealmSplitInfo
004B55B0    lua_RequestTimePlayed
0047F230    lua_ResetAddOns
004B1960    lua_ResetCPUUsage
00483F50    lua_ResetCharCustomize
0049EEB0    lua_ResetChatColors
004A2050    lua_ResetChatWindows
004B0B20    lua_ResetCursor
004B1B70    lua_ResetDisabledAddOns
0054F5B0    lua_ResetGroupPreviewTalentPoints
004B5230    lua_ResetInstances
0054F4E0    lua_ResetPreviewTalentPoints
004CB5F0    lua_ResetTutorials
00589EB0    lua_ResetView
00598C70    lua_RespondInstanceLock
004B0EF0    lua_RestartGx
0047FB00    lua_RestoreVideoEffectsDefaults
0047FAF0    lua_RestoreVideoResolutionDefaults
0047FB10    lua_RestoreVideoStereoDefaults
004B5680    lua_ResurrectGetOfferer
004B56F0    lua_ResurrectHasSickness
004B5730    lua_ResurrectHasTimer
004BB4A0    lua_RetrieveCorpse
004F3390    lua_ReturnInboxItem
0050E970    lua_RollOnLoot
004DD570    lua_RunBinding
004E4810    lua_RunMacro
004E3DA0    lua_RunMacroText
0047FB80    lua_RunScript
004B0C80    lua_RunScript_0
0047F220    lua_SaveAddOns
004E1B40    lua_SaveBindings
005305A0    lua_SaveEquipmentSet
005845A0    lua_SaveView
0047F4C0    lua_ScanDLLContinueAnyway
0047F3C0    lua_ScanDLLStart
0047FE10    lua_ScanningAccepted
0047EC80    lua_Screenshot
004B5040    lua_Screenshot_0
004E2520    lua_SecureCmdOptionParse
00512B10    lua_SelectActiveQuest
00512AA0    lua_SelectAvailableQuest
00485C10    lua_SelectCharacter
00510FA0    lua_SelectGossipActiveQuest
00510F30    lua_SelectGossipAvailableQuest
00510EC0    lua_SelectGossipOption
004F2680    lua_SelectPackage
005675B0    lua_SelectQuestLogEntry
004F2450    lua_SelectStationery
00561DB0    lua_SelectTradeSkill
00516450    lua_SelectTrainerService
004A0700    lua_SendAddonMessage
004AD540    lua_SendChatMessage
004F4C50    lua_SendMail
006313E0    lua_SendWho
005665B0    lua_SetAbandonQuest
00532690    lua_SetAchievementComparisonUnit
005299C0    lua_SetActionBarToggles
0054E2A0    lua_SetActiveTalentGroup
004A0C80    lua_SetActiveVoiceChannel
00792F80    lua_SetActiveVoiceChannelBySessionID
0047F280    lua_SetAddonVersionCheck
00524B20    lua_SetArenaTeamRosterSelection
00524D90    lua_SetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline
0055EAC0    lua_SetBagPortraitTexture
004B0590    lua_SetBaseMip
004D4920    lua_SetBattlefieldScoreFaction
004E0FA0    lua_SetBinding
004E13C0    lua_SetBindingClick
004E1180    lua_SetBindingItem
004E12A0    lua_SetBindingMacro
004E1060    lua_SetBindingSpell
0047F560    lua_SetCVar
004B4D60    lua_SetCVar_0
0049E9B0    lua_SetChannelOwner
0049E8C0    lua_SetChannelPassword
0049FDD0    lua_SetChannelWatch
004826C0    lua_SetCharCustomizeBackground
00482650    lua_SetCharCustomizeFrame
00485B70    lua_SetCharSelectBackground
004849A0    lua_SetCharSelectModelFrame
00482BB0    lua_SetCharacterCreateFacing
00484A70    lua_SetCharacterSelectFacing
0049EF60    lua_SetChatColorNameByClass
0049C960    lua_SetChatWindowAlpha
0049C820    lua_SetChatWindowColor
0049CB10    lua_SetChatWindowDocked
0049CA10    lua_SetChatWindowLocked
0049C6D0    lua_SetChatWindowName
0049CBC0    lua_SetChatWindowShown
0049C780    lua_SetChatWindowSize
0049CA90    lua_SetChatWindowUninteractable
0047FAA0    lua_SetClearConfigData
004AFBC0    lua_SetConsoleKey
00531600    lua_SetCurrencyBackpack
00531590    lua_SetCurrencyUnused
00525B70    lua_SetCurrentGuildBankTab
0047E760    lua_SetCurrentScreen
004BAE30    lua_SetCurrentTitle
004B06A0    lua_SetCursor
004C5AB0    lua_SetDungeonDifficulty
004D0680    lua_SetDungeonMapLevel
004B0F10    lua_SetEuropeanNumbers
0055A110    lua_SetFactionActive
0055A080    lua_SetFactionInactive
004B0430    lua_SetFarclip
00632490    lua_SetFriendNotes
0047F9A0    lua_SetGameAccount
004D72A0    lua_SetGamma
00528140    lua_SetGuildBankTabInfo
00553110    lua_SetGuildBankTabPermissions
00553400    lua_SetGuildBankTabWithdraw
005288C0    lua_SetGuildBankText
00553340    lua_SetGuildBankWithdrawLimit
00554770    lua_SetGuildInfoText
00552EE0    lua_SetGuildRosterSelection
00552560    lua_SetGuildRosterShowOffline
00570C40    lua_SetInventoryPortraitTexture
00546BD0    lua_SetLFGAutojoin
00547F30    lua_SetLFGComment
00546C50    lua_SetLFGRoles
00547F70    lua_SetLFMAutofill
00547ED0    lua_SetLFMType
004AFB40    lua_SetLayoutMode
00547C30    lua_SetLookingForGroup
00547DD0    lua_SetLookingForMore
004F8610    lua_SetLootMethod
0050EB10    lua_SetLootPortrait
004F8850    lua_SetLootThreshold
004E4A60    lua_SetMacroItem
004E4CB0    lua_SetMacroSpell
004CF7C0    lua_SetMapByID
004D0710    lua_SetMapToCurrentZone
004CF550    lua_SetMapZoom
004DD630    lua_SetModifiedClick
00582890    lua_SetMouselookOverrideBinding
0052CFD0    lua_SetMultiCastSpell
004D8170    lua_SetMultisampleFormat
00539890    lua_SetNextBarberShopStyle
004F8930    lua_SetOptOutOfLoot
004E1510    lua_SetOverrideBinding
004E1990    lua_SetOverrideBindingClick
004E1730    lua_SetOverrideBindingItem
004E1860    lua_SetOverrideBindingMacro
004E1600    lua_SetOverrideBindingSpell
004B6690    lua_SetPVP
004F8C00    lua_SetPartyAssignment
00522CE0    lua_SetPetStablePaperdoll
00596180    lua_SetPortraitTexture
004B6750    lua_SetPortraitToTexture
00481710    lua_SetPreferredInfo
004C5C20    lua_SetRaidDifficulty
004F9750    lua_SetRaidRosterSelection
004FABB0    lua_SetRaidSubgroup
004FB1A0    lua_SetRaidTarget
00480660    lua_SetRealmSplitState
0047E6E0    lua_SetSavedAccountList
0047E690    lua_SetSavedAccountName
004ADF20    lua_SetSavedInstanceExtend
004D7D50    lua_SetScreenResolution
0051DFA0    lua_SetSelectedAuctionItem
004D4350    lua_SetSelectedBattlefield
00483740    lua_SetSelectedClass
004A5100    lua_SetSelectedDisplayChannel
00558AE0    lua_SetSelectedFaction
0062ED40    lua_SetSelectedFriend
0062F1E0    lua_SetSelectedIgnore
0062F290    lua_SetSelectedMute
00483F60    lua_SetSelectedRace
004836E0    lua_SetSelectedSex
00555C70    lua_SetSelectedSkill
004F19C0    lua_SetSendMailCOD
004F4A00    lua_SetSendMailMoney
004F1920    lua_SetSendMailShowing
004B7360    lua_SetTaxiBenchmarkMode
00513720    lua_SetTaxiMap
004D7350    lua_SetTerrainMip
004B04E0    lua_SetTexLodBias
00504B10    lua_SetTracking
0050C500    lua_SetTradeMoney
005646D0    lua_SetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter
00564530    lua_SetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter
00564510    lua_SetTradeSkillItemNameFilter
00564590    lua_SetTradeSkillSubClassFilter
00517F70    lua_SetTrainerServiceTypeFilter
005180C0    lua_SetTrainerSkillLineFilter
004BD1D0    lua_SetUIVisibility
00588C40    lua_SetView
005596A0    lua_SetWatchedFactionIndex
004B03D0    lua_SetWaterDetail
0062DED0    lua_SetWhoToUI
004D7590    lua_SetupFullscreenScale
004D6440    lua_ShowBattlefieldList
0050B520    lua_ShowBuybackSellCursor
0047F620    lua_ShowChangedOptionWarnings
004BBC20    lua_ShowCloak
00560A60    lua_ShowContainerSellCursor
0047FE50    lua_ShowContestNotice
004801F0    lua_ShowCursor
0047FCD0    lua_ShowEULANotice
0062EE30    lua_ShowFriends
004BBBD0    lua_ShowHelm
00570BC0    lua_ShowInventorySellCursor
0050B3B0    lua_ShowMerchantSellCursor
004CC170    lua_ShowMiniWorldMapArrowFrame
0050A740    lua_ShowRepairCursor
0047FDD0    lua_ShowScanningNotice
0047FC50    lua_ShowTOSNotice
0047FD50    lua_ShowTerminationWithoutNoticeNotice
004CC110    lua_ShowWorldMapArrowFrame
004BBB60    lua_ShowingCloak
004BBAF0    lua_ShowingHelm
00557550    lua_SignPetition
004F83B0    lua_SilenceMember
004BABF0    lua_SitStandOrDescendStart
005609A0    lua_SocketContainerItem
00570930    lua_SocketInventoryItem
00524C40    lua_SortArenaTeamRoster
0051E220    lua_SortAuctionApplySort
0051CD60    lua_SortAuctionClearSort
0051FD00    lua_SortAuctionItems
0051CE00    lua_SortAuctionSetSort
004D66C0    lua_SortBattlefieldScoreData
00552FA0    lua_SortGuildRoster
0054B9E0    lua_SortLFG
00481790    lua_SortRealms
0062F7D0    lua_SortWho
00945A40    lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex
00945A10    lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumInputDrivers
00945AD0    lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers
00945B00    lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex
00945BD0    lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex
00945BA0    lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumInputDrivers
00945C60    lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers
00945C90    lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex
00945D20    lua_Sound_GameSystem_RestartSoundSystem
007B51F0    lua_SpellCanTargetGlyph
007B51A0    lua_SpellCanTargetItem
007BAD70    lua_SpellCanTargetUnit
004EF200    lua_SpellHasRange
007B5160    lua_SpellIsTargeting
007C0AB0    lua_SpellStopCasting
007C0A40    lua_SpellStopTargeting
007B7D60    lua_SpellTargetItem
007C46D0    lua_SpellTargetUnit
00560420    lua_SplitContainerItem
00527D40    lua_SplitGuildBankItem
00523170    lua_StablePet
004C27E0    lua_StartAttack
0051ED90    lua_StartAuction
00557D60    lua_StartDuel
0047EC60    lua_StatusDialogClick
0047FA70    lua_StopAllSFX
004BD0D0    lua_StopAttack
004C43A0    lua_StopCinematic
0047E890    lua_StopGlueAmbience
0047E900    lua_StopGlueMusic
004E25D0    lua_StopMacro
00945A00    lua_StopMusic
00561790    lua_StopTradeSkillRepeat
00581780    lua_StrafeLeftStart
005817D0    lua_StrafeLeftStop
00581810    lua_StrafeRightStart
00581860    lua_StrafeRightStop
004B0610    lua_Stuck
004C29B0    lua_SummonFriend
0047F390    lua_SurveyNotificationDone
004FACF0    lua_SwapRaidSubgroup
0047FC90    lua_TOSAccepted
004F54E0    lua_TakeInboxItem
004F3170    lua_TakeInboxMoney
004F3270    lua_TakeInboxTextItem
00513DC0    lua_TakeTaxiNode
004C5690    lua_TargetDirectionEnemy
004B5160    lua_TargetDirectionFinished
004C5730    lua_TargetDirectionFriend
004C5850    lua_TargetLastEnemy
004C58B0    lua_TargetLastFriend
004C57D0    lua_TargetLastTarget
004C54F0    lua_TargetNearest
004C5530    lua_TargetNearestEnemy
004C5570    lua_TargetNearestEnemyPlayer
004C55B0    lua_TargetNearestFriend
004C55F0    lua_TargetNearestFriendPlayer
004C5630    lua_TargetNearestPartyMember
004C5660    lua_TargetNearestRaidMember
004C5DA0    lua_TargetTotem
004C5490    lua_TargetUnit
005139E0    lua_TaxiGetDestX
00513A80    lua_TaxiGetDestY
005138A0    lua_TaxiGetSrcX
00513940    lua_TaxiGetSrcY
00513D20    lua_TaxiNodeCost
00513830    lua_TaxiNodeGetType
00513370    lua_TaxiNodeName
00513770    lua_TaxiNodePosition
00514480    lua_TaxiNodeSetCurrent
0047FD90    lua_TerminationWithoutNoticeAccepted
005814D0    lua_ToggleAutoRun
004B6620    lua_TogglePVP
0055E030    lua_TogglePetAutocast
0057FE40    lua_ToggleRun
004BA3D0    lua_ToggleSheath
004EE7F0    lua_ToggleSpellAutocast
0047EC30    lua_TokenEntered
00564880    lua_TradeSkillOnlyShowMakeable
005648C0    lua_TradeSkillOnlyShowSkillUps
00523EC0    lua_TurnInArenaPetition
0051C260    lua_TurnInGuildCharter
00523DF0    lua_TurnInPetition
00581660    lua_TurnLeftStart
005816A0    lua_TurnLeftStop
00581940    lua_TurnOrActionStart
005819B0    lua_TurnOrActionStop
005816F0    lua_TurnRightStart
00581730    lua_TurnRightStop
004CB5B0    lua_TutorialsEnabled
004F84E0    lua_UnSilenceMember
004BA470    lua_UninviteUnit
00594600    lua_UnitAffectingCombat
00595C60    lua_UnitArmor
005951F0    lua_UnitAttackBothHands
00595900    lua_UnitAttackPower
005957A0    lua_UnitAttackSpeed
00599880    lua_UnitAura
005997E0    lua_UnitBuff
00592490    lua_UnitCanAssist
00592530    lua_UnitCanAttack
00592330    lua_UnitCanCooperate
00596B90    lua_UnitCastingInfo
00596E30    lua_UnitChannelInfo
00595D50    lua_UnitCharacterPoints
00594C60    lua_UnitClass
00594DE0    lua_UnitClassBase
00592770    lua_UnitClassification
00598310    lua_UnitControllingVehicle
005965C0    lua_UnitCreatureFamily
00596520    lua_UnitCreatureType
00595600    lua_UnitDamage
00599830    lua_UnitDebuff
00595B80    lua_UnitDefense
005988E0    lua_UnitDetailedThreatSituation
00591130    lua_UnitExists
00591EA0    lua_UnitFactionGroup
005933D0    lua_UnitGUID
005960D0    lua_UnitHasRelicSlot
005984E0    lua_UnitHasVehicleUI
00593900    lua_UnitHealth
00593A00    lua_UnitHealthMax
005918A0    lua_UnitInBattleground
00591720    lua_UnitInParty
00591820    lua_UnitInRaid
00597CB0    lua_UnitInRange
00598170    lua_UnitInVehicle
005984A0    lua_UnitInVehicleControlSeat
00591A30    lua_UnitIsAFK
005925D0    lua_UnitIsCharmed
00594530    lua_UnitIsConnected
00598A30    lua_UnitIsControlling
00591580    lua_UnitIsCorpse
00591B50    lua_UnitIsDND
00594220    lua_UnitIsDead
00594420    lua_UnitIsDeadOrGhost
00592130    lua_UnitIsEnemy
00594170    lua_UnitIsFeignDeath
005921D0    lua_UnitIsFriend
00594320    lua_UnitIsGhost
005913E0    lua_UnitIsInMyGuild
00591C20    lua_UnitIsPVP
00591DB0    lua_UnitIsPVPFreeForAll
00591D20    lua_UnitIsPVPSanctuary
00591600    lua_UnitIsPartyLeader
00591340    lua_UnitIsPlayer
00592660    lua_UnitIsPossessed
005916A0    lua_UnitIsRaidOfficer
00597410    lua_UnitIsSameServer
0049CEE0    lua_UnitIsSilenced
007966D0    lua_UnitIsTalking
00595ED0    lua_UnitIsTapped
00595FD0    lua_UnitIsTappedByAllThreatList
00595F50    lua_UnitIsTappedByPlayer
00596050    lua_UnitIsTrivial
00591260    lua_UnitIsUnit
005911E0    lua_UnitIsVisible
00594780    lua_UnitLevel
005934E0    lua_UnitName
005940F0    lua_UnitOnTaxi
00593740    lua_UnitPVPName
005969E0    lua_UnitPVPRank
005919A0    lua_UnitPlayerControlled
005917A0    lua_UnitPlayerOrPetInParty
00591920    lua_UnitPlayerOrPetInRaid
00593AE0    lua_UnitPower
00593CE0    lua_UnitPowerMax
00593EA0    lua_UnitPowerType
00594AE0    lua_UnitRace
00595570    lua_UnitRangedAttack
00595A40    lua_UnitRangedAttackPower
005952F0    lua_UnitRangedDamage
00592080    lua_UnitReaction
00594F40    lua_UnitResistance
00592800    lua_UnitSelectionColor
00594680    lua_UnitSex
005950A0    lua_UnitStat
00598750    lua_UnitSwitchToVehicleSeat
00598520    lua_UnitTargetsVehicleInRaidUI
00598800    lua_UnitThreatSituation
00598240    lua_UnitUsingVehicle
005985D0    lua_UnitVehicleSeatCount
00598660    lua_UnitVehicleSeatInfo
00598570    lua_UnitVehicleSkin
00593800    lua_UnitXP
00593880    lua_UnitXPMax
00523270    lua_UnstablePet
004B1770    lua_UpdateAddOnCPUUsage
004B1640    lua_UpdateAddOnMemoryUsage
00483FD0    lua_UpdateCustomizationBackground
00482AC0    lua_UpdateCustomizationScene
0052DE60    lua_UpdateGMTicket
00570E90    lua_UpdateInventoryAlertStatus
004CDCB0    lua_UpdateMapHighlight
00484A10    lua_UpdateSelectionCustomizationScene
004EB980    lua_UpdateSpells
004CEB80    lua_UpdateWorldMapArrowFrames
004B2060    lua_UploadSettings
0052D740    lua_UseAction
00560580    lua_UseContainerItem
0052FF60    lua_UseEquipmentSet
005708C0    lua_UseInventoryItem
004BCD20    lua_UseItemByName
0056AD50    lua_UseQuestLogSpecialItem
004BA800    lua_UseSoulstone
00580B10    lua_VehicleAimDecrement
00581900    lua_VehicleAimDownStart
00581C50    lua_VehicleAimDownStop
0057F140    lua_VehicleAimGetAngle
0057F190    lua_VehicleAimGetNormAngle
0057E880    lua_VehicleAimGetNormPower
00580AB0    lua_VehicleAimIncrement
00580B60    lua_VehicleAimRequestAngle
00580C00    lua_VehicleAimRequestNormAngle
0057F240    lua_VehicleAimSetNormPower
00581C10    lua_VehicleAimUpStart
005818B0    lua_VehicleAimUpStop
00586B30    lua_VehicleCameraZoomIn
00586B40    lua_VehicleCameraZoomOut
005809C0    lua_VehicleExit
00580A60    lua_VehicleNextSeat
00580A10    lua_VehiclePrevSeat
00945E80    lua_VoiceChat_ActivatePrimaryCaptureCallback
00945E50    lua_VoiceChat_GetCurrentMicrophoneSignalLevel
00945E20    lua_VoiceChat_IsPlayingLoopbackSound
00945DF0    lua_VoiceChat_IsRecordingLoopbackSound
00945DD0    lua_VoiceChat_PlayLoopbackSound
00945D50    lua_VoiceChat_RecordLoopbackSound
00945EE0    lua_VoiceChat_StartCapture
00945D40    lua_VoiceChat_StopCapture
00945DE0    lua_VoiceChat_StopPlayingLoopbackSound
00945DC0    lua_VoiceChat_StopRecordingLoopbackSound
00792940    lua_VoiceEnumerateCaptureDevices
00792880    lua_VoiceEnumerateOutputDevices
00792CE0    lua_VoiceGetCurrentCaptureDevice
00792C90    lua_VoiceGetCurrentOutputDevice
00793F30    lua_VoiceIsDisabledByClient
004B1DF0    lua_VoicePushToTalkStop
00792B40    lua_VoiceSelectCaptureDevice
007929F0    lua_VoiceSelectOutputDevice
00527630    lua_WithdrawGuildBankMoney
004CF600    lua_ZoomOut
```

----------


## Apoc

Descriptors as structs (credits: WraithZX)



```
#ifndef __OBJECTS_STRUCTS_H__
#define __OBJECTS_STRUCTS_H__
// Version: 3.2.2  Build number: 10482  Build date: Sep 16 2009

/*----------------------------------
WoW Offset Dumper 0.1 - IDC Script
by kynox

modified by wraithZX to generate structs

Credits:
bobbysing, Patrick, Dominik, Azorbix
-----------------------------------*/

// Descriptors: 0x0103EA10
struct sObjectFields
{
	/* offsets:[d:0x0000]:[b:0x0000] */	WGUID OBJECT_FIELD_GUID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0002]:[b:0x0008] */	unsigned long OBJECT_FIELD_TYPE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0003]:[b:0x000C] */	unsigned long OBJECT_FIELD_ENTRY;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0004]:[b:0x0010] */	float OBJECT_FIELD_SCALE_X;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0005]:[b:0x0014] */	unsigned long OBJECT_FIELD_PADDING;   
};
// Descriptors: 0x0103EAB0
struct sItemFields
{
	/* offsets:[d:0x0006]:[b:0x0018] */	WGUID ITEM_FIELD_OWNER;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0008]:[b:0x0020] */	WGUID ITEM_FIELD_CONTAINED;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000A]:[b:0x0028] */	WGUID ITEM_FIELD_CREATOR;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000C]:[b:0x0030] */	WGUID ITEM_FIELD_GIFTCREATOR;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000E]:[b:0x0038] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_STACK_COUNT;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000F]:[b:0x003C] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_DURATION;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0010]:[b:0x0040] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_SPELL_CHARGES[5];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0015]:[b:0x0054] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_FLAGS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0016]:[b:0x0058] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_1_1[2];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0018]:[b:0x0060] */	unsigned char ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_1_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0019]:[b:0x0064] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_2_1[2];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x001B]:[b:0x006C] */	unsigned char ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_2_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x001C]:[b:0x0070] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_3_1[2];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x001E]:[b:0x0078] */	unsigned char ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_3_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x001F]:[b:0x007C] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_4_1[2];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0021]:[b:0x0084] */	unsigned char ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_4_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0022]:[b:0x0088] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_5_1[2];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0024]:[b:0x0090] */	unsigned char ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_5_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0025]:[b:0x0094] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_6_1[2];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0027]:[b:0x009C] */	unsigned char ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_6_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0028]:[b:0x00A0] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_7_1[2];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x002A]:[b:0x00A8] */	unsigned char ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_7_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x002B]:[b:0x00AC] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_8_1[2];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x002D]:[b:0x00B4] */	unsigned char ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_8_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x002E]:[b:0x00B8] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_9_1[2];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0030]:[b:0x00C0] */	unsigned char ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_9_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0031]:[b:0x00C4] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_10_1[2];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0033]:[b:0x00CC] */	unsigned char ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_10_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0034]:[b:0x00D0] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_11_1[2];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0036]:[b:0x00D8] */	unsigned char ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_11_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0037]:[b:0x00DC] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_12_1[2];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0039]:[b:0x00E4] */	unsigned char ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_12_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x003A]:[b:0x00E8] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_PROPERTY_SEED;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x003B]:[b:0x00EC] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_RANDOM_PROPERTIES_ID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x003C]:[b:0x00F0] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_ITEM_TEXT_ID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x003D]:[b:0x00F4] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_DURABILITY;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x003E]:[b:0x00F8] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_MAXDURABILITY;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x003F]:[b:0x00FC] */	unsigned long ITEM_FIELD_CREATE_PLAYED_TIME;   
};
// Descriptors: 0x0103EA74
struct sContainerFields
{
	/* offsets:[d:0x0006]:[b:0x0018] */	unsigned long CONTAINER_FIELD_NUM_SLOTS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0007]:[b:0x001C] */	unsigned char CONTAINER_ALIGN_PAD[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0008]:[b:0x0020] */	WGUID CONTAINER_FIELD_SLOT_1[36];   
};
// Descriptors: 0x0103EDA8
struct sUnitFields
{
	/* offsets:[d:0x0006]:[b:0x0018] */	WGUID UNIT_FIELD_CHARM;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0008]:[b:0x0020] */	WGUID UNIT_FIELD_SUMMON;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000A]:[b:0x0028] */	WGUID UNIT_FIELD_CRITTER;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000C]:[b:0x0030] */	WGUID UNIT_FIELD_CHARMEDBY;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000E]:[b:0x0038] */	WGUID UNIT_FIELD_SUMMONEDBY;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0010]:[b:0x0040] */	WGUID UNIT_FIELD_CREATEDBY;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0012]:[b:0x0048] */	WGUID UNIT_FIELD_TARGET;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0014]:[b:0x0050] */	WGUID UNIT_FIELD_CHANNEL_OBJECT;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0016]:[b:0x0058] */	unsigned char UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_0[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0017]:[b:0x005C] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_HEALTH;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0018]:[b:0x0060] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_POWER1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0019]:[b:0x0064] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_POWER2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x001A]:[b:0x0068] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_POWER3;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x001B]:[b:0x006C] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_POWER4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x001C]:[b:0x0070] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_POWER5;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x001D]:[b:0x0074] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_POWER6;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x001E]:[b:0x0078] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_POWER7;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x001F]:[b:0x007C] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTH;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0020]:[b:0x0080] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0021]:[b:0x0084] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0022]:[b:0x0088] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER3;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0023]:[b:0x008C] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0024]:[b:0x0090] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER5;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0025]:[b:0x0094] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER6;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0026]:[b:0x0098] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER7;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0027]:[b:0x009C] */	float UNIT_FIELD_POWER_REGEN_FLAT_MODIFIER[7];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x002E]:[b:0x00B8] */	float UNIT_FIELD_POWER_REGEN_INTERRUPTED_FLAT_MODIFIER[7];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0035]:[b:0x00D4] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_LEVEL;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0036]:[b:0x00D8] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_FACTIONTEMPLATE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0037]:[b:0x00DC] */	unsigned long UNIT_VIRTUAL_ITEM_SLOT_ID[3];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x003A]:[b:0x00E8] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x003B]:[b:0x00EC] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x003C]:[b:0x00F0] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_AURASTATE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x003D]:[b:0x00F4] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_BASEATTACKTIME[2];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x003F]:[b:0x00FC] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_RANGEDATTACKTIME;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0040]:[b:0x0100] */	float UNIT_FIELD_BOUNDINGRADIUS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0041]:[b:0x0104] */	float UNIT_FIELD_COMBATREACH;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0042]:[b:0x0108] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_DISPLAYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0043]:[b:0x010C] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_NATIVEDISPLAYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0044]:[b:0x0110] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_MOUNTDISPLAYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0045]:[b:0x0114] */	float UNIT_FIELD_MINDAMAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0046]:[b:0x0118] */	float UNIT_FIELD_MAXDAMAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0047]:[b:0x011C] */	float UNIT_FIELD_MINOFFHANDDAMAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0048]:[b:0x0120] */	float UNIT_FIELD_MAXOFFHANDDAMAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0049]:[b:0x0124] */	unsigned char UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_1[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x004A]:[b:0x0128] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_PETNUMBER;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x004B]:[b:0x012C] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_PET_NAME_TIMESTAMP;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x004C]:[b:0x0130] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_PETEXPERIENCE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x004D]:[b:0x0134] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_PETNEXTLEVELEXP;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x004E]:[b:0x0138] */	unsigned long UNIT_DYNAMIC_FLAGS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x004F]:[b:0x013C] */	unsigned long UNIT_CHANNEL_SPELL;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0050]:[b:0x0140] */	float UNIT_MOD_CAST_SPEED;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0051]:[b:0x0144] */	unsigned long UNIT_CREATED_BY_SPELL;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0052]:[b:0x0148] */	unsigned long UNIT_NPC_FLAGS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0053]:[b:0x014C] */	unsigned long UNIT_NPC_EMOTESTATE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0054]:[b:0x0150] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_STAT0;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0055]:[b:0x0154] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_STAT1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0056]:[b:0x0158] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_STAT2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0057]:[b:0x015C] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_STAT3;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0058]:[b:0x0160] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_STAT4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0059]:[b:0x0164] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT0;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x005A]:[b:0x0168] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x005B]:[b:0x016C] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x005C]:[b:0x0170] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT3;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x005D]:[b:0x0174] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x005E]:[b:0x0178] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT0;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x005F]:[b:0x017C] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0060]:[b:0x0180] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0061]:[b:0x0184] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT3;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0062]:[b:0x0188] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0063]:[b:0x018C] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCES[7];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x006A]:[b:0x01A8] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSPOSITIVE[7];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0071]:[b:0x01C4] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSNEGATIVE[7];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0078]:[b:0x01E0] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_BASE_MANA;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0079]:[b:0x01E4] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_BASE_HEALTH;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x007A]:[b:0x01E8] */	unsigned char UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_2[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x007B]:[b:0x01EC] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x007C]:[b:0x01F0] */	unsigned char UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MODS[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x007D]:[b:0x01F4] */	float UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x007E]:[b:0x01F8] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x007F]:[b:0x01FC] */	unsigned char UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MODS[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0080]:[b:0x0200] */	float UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0081]:[b:0x0204] */	float UNIT_FIELD_MINRANGEDDAMAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0082]:[b:0x0208] */	float UNIT_FIELD_MAXRANGEDDAMAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0083]:[b:0x020C] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MODIFIER[7];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x008A]:[b:0x0228] */	float UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MULTIPLIER[7];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0091]:[b:0x0244] */	float UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTHMODIFIER;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0092]:[b:0x0248] */	float UNIT_FIELD_HOVERHEIGHT;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0093]:[b:0x024C] */	unsigned long UNIT_FIELD_PADDING;   
};
// Descriptors: 0x0103F4A0
struct sPlayerFields
{
	/* offsets:[d:0x0094]:[b:0x0250] */	WGUID PLAYER_DUEL_ARBITER;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0096]:[b:0x0258] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FLAGS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0097]:[b:0x025C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_GUILDID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0098]:[b:0x0260] */	unsigned long PLAYER_GUILDRANK;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0099]:[b:0x0264] */	unsigned char PLAYER_BYTES[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x009A]:[b:0x0268] */	unsigned char PLAYER_BYTES_2[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x009B]:[b:0x026C] */	unsigned char PLAYER_BYTES_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x009C]:[b:0x0270] */	unsigned long PLAYER_DUEL_TEAM;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x009D]:[b:0x0274] */	unsigned long PLAYER_GUILD_TIMESTAMP;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x009E]:[b:0x0278] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x009F]:[b:0x027C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00A0]:[b:0x0280] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00A1]:[b:0x0284] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00A2]:[b:0x0288] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00A3]:[b:0x028C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00A4]:[b:0x0290] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00A5]:[b:0x0294] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00A6]:[b:0x0298] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00A7]:[b:0x029C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00A8]:[b:0x02A0] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00A9]:[b:0x02A4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00AA]:[b:0x02A8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00AB]:[b:0x02AC] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00AC]:[b:0x02B0] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00AD]:[b:0x02B4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00AE]:[b:0x02B8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00AF]:[b:0x02BC] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00B0]:[b:0x02C0] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00B1]:[b:0x02C4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00B2]:[b:0x02C8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00B3]:[b:0x02CC] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00B4]:[b:0x02D0] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00B5]:[b:0x02D4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00B6]:[b:0x02D8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00B7]:[b:0x02DC] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00B8]:[b:0x02E0] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00B9]:[b:0x02E4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00BA]:[b:0x02E8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00BB]:[b:0x02EC] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00BC]:[b:0x02F0] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00BD]:[b:0x02F4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00BE]:[b:0x02F8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00BF]:[b:0x02FC] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00C0]:[b:0x0300] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00C1]:[b:0x0304] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00C2]:[b:0x0308] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00C3]:[b:0x030C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00C4]:[b:0x0310] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00C5]:[b:0x0314] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00C6]:[b:0x0318] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00C7]:[b:0x031C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00C8]:[b:0x0320] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00C9]:[b:0x0324] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00CA]:[b:0x0328] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00CB]:[b:0x032C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00CC]:[b:0x0330] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00CD]:[b:0x0334] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00CE]:[b:0x0338] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00CF]:[b:0x033C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00D0]:[b:0x0340] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00D1]:[b:0x0344] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00D2]:[b:0x0348] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00D3]:[b:0x034C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00D4]:[b:0x0350] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00D5]:[b:0x0354] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00D6]:[b:0x0358] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00D7]:[b:0x035C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00D8]:[b:0x0360] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00D9]:[b:0x0364] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00DA]:[b:0x0368] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00DB]:[b:0x036C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00DC]:[b:0x0370] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00DD]:[b:0x0374] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00DE]:[b:0x0378] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00DF]:[b:0x037C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00E0]:[b:0x0380] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00E1]:[b:0x0384] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00E2]:[b:0x0388] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00E3]:[b:0x038C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00E4]:[b:0x0390] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00E5]:[b:0x0394] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00E6]:[b:0x0398] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00E7]:[b:0x039C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00E8]:[b:0x03A0] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00E9]:[b:0x03A4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00EA]:[b:0x03A8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00EB]:[b:0x03AC] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00EC]:[b:0x03B0] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00ED]:[b:0x03B4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00EE]:[b:0x03B8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00EF]:[b:0x03BC] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00F0]:[b:0x03C0] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00F1]:[b:0x03C4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00F2]:[b:0x03C8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00F3]:[b:0x03CC] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00F4]:[b:0x03D0] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00F5]:[b:0x03D4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00F6]:[b:0x03D8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00F7]:[b:0x03DC] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00F8]:[b:0x03E0] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00F9]:[b:0x03E4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00FA]:[b:0x03E8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00FB]:[b:0x03EC] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00FC]:[b:0x03F0] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00FD]:[b:0x03F4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00FE]:[b:0x03F8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x00FF]:[b:0x03FC] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0100]:[b:0x0400] */	unsigned char PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_3[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0101]:[b:0x0404] */	unsigned long PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_4;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0102]:[b:0x0408] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0103]:[b:0x040C] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0104]:[b:0x0410] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0105]:[b:0x0414] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0106]:[b:0x0418] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0107]:[b:0x041C] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0108]:[b:0x0420] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0109]:[b:0x0424] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x010A]:[b:0x0428] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x010B]:[b:0x042C] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x010C]:[b:0x0430] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x010D]:[b:0x0434] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x010E]:[b:0x0438] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x010F]:[b:0x043C] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0110]:[b:0x0440] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0111]:[b:0x0444] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0112]:[b:0x0448] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0113]:[b:0x044C] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0114]:[b:0x0450] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0115]:[b:0x0454] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0116]:[b:0x0458] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0117]:[b:0x045C] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0118]:[b:0x0460] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0119]:[b:0x0464] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x011A]:[b:0x0468] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x011B]:[b:0x046C] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x011C]:[b:0x0470] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x011D]:[b:0x0474] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x011E]:[b:0x0478] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x011F]:[b:0x047C] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0120]:[b:0x0480] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0121]:[b:0x0484] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0122]:[b:0x0488] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0123]:[b:0x048C] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0124]:[b:0x0490] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0125]:[b:0x0494] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0126]:[b:0x0498] */	unsigned long PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_ENTRYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0127]:[b:0x049C] */	unsigned char PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_ENCHANTMENT[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0128]:[b:0x04A0] */	unsigned long PLAYER_CHOSEN_TITLE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0129]:[b:0x04A4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FAKE_INEBRIATION;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x012A]:[b:0x04A8] */	WGUID PLAYER_FIELD_INV_SLOT_HEAD[23];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0158]:[b:0x0560] */	WGUID PLAYER_FIELD_PACK_SLOT_1[16];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0178]:[b:0x05E0] */	WGUID PLAYER_FIELD_BANK_SLOT_1[28];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x01B0]:[b:0x06C0] */	WGUID PLAYER_FIELD_BANKBAG_SLOT_1[7];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x01BE]:[b:0x06F8] */	WGUID PLAYER_FIELD_VENDORBUYBACK_SLOT_1[12];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x01D6]:[b:0x0758] */	WGUID PLAYER_FIELD_KEYRING_SLOT_1[32];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0216]:[b:0x0858] */	WGUID PLAYER_FIELD_CURRENCYTOKEN_SLOT_1[32];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0256]:[b:0x0958] */	WGUID PLAYER_FARSIGHT;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0258]:[b:0x0960] */	WGUID PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x025A]:[b:0x0968] */	WGUID PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x025C]:[b:0x0970] */	WGUID PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x025E]:[b:0x0978] */	WGUID PLAYER_FIELD_KNOWN_CURRENCIES;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0260]:[b:0x0980] */	unsigned long PLAYER_XP;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0261]:[b:0x0984] */	unsigned long PLAYER_NEXT_LEVEL_XP;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0262]:[b:0x0988] */	unsigned char PLAYER_SKILL_INFO_1_1[1536];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03E2]:[b:0x0F88] */	unsigned long PLAYER_CHARACTER_POINTS1;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03E3]:[b:0x0F8C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_CHARACTER_POINTS2;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03E4]:[b:0x0F90] */	unsigned long PLAYER_TRACK_CREATURES;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03E5]:[b:0x0F94] */	unsigned long PLAYER_TRACK_RESOURCES;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03E6]:[b:0x0F98] */	float PLAYER_BLOCK_PERCENTAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03E7]:[b:0x0F9C] */	float PLAYER_DODGE_PERCENTAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03E8]:[b:0x0FA0] */	float PLAYER_PARRY_PERCENTAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03E9]:[b:0x0FA4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_EXPERTISE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03EA]:[b:0x0FA8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_OFFHAND_EXPERTISE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03EB]:[b:0x0FAC] */	float PLAYER_CRIT_PERCENTAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03EC]:[b:0x0FB0] */	float PLAYER_RANGED_CRIT_PERCENTAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03ED]:[b:0x0FB4] */	float PLAYER_OFFHAND_CRIT_PERCENTAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03EE]:[b:0x0FB8] */	float PLAYER_SPELL_CRIT_PERCENTAGE1[7];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03F5]:[b:0x0FD4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_SHIELD_BLOCK;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03F6]:[b:0x0FD8] */	float PLAYER_SHIELD_BLOCK_CRIT_PERCENTAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x03F7]:[b:0x0FDC] */	unsigned char PLAYER_EXPLORED_ZONES_1[512];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0477]:[b:0x11DC] */	unsigned long PLAYER_REST_STATE_EXPERIENCE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0478]:[b:0x11E0] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_COINAGE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0479]:[b:0x11E4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_POS[7];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0480]:[b:0x1200] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_NEG[7];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0487]:[b:0x121C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_PCT[7];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x048E]:[b:0x1238] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_DONE_POS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x048F]:[b:0x123C] */	float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_PCT;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0490]:[b:0x1240] */	float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_DONE_PCT;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0491]:[b:0x1244] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_RESISTANCE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0492]:[b:0x1248] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_PHYSICAL_RESISTANCE;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0493]:[b:0x124C] */	unsigned char PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0494]:[b:0x1250] */	unsigned long PLAYER_AMMO_ID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0495]:[b:0x1254] */	unsigned long PLAYER_SELF_RES_SPELL;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0496]:[b:0x1258] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_PVP_MEDALS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0497]:[b:0x125C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_PRICE_1[12];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04A3]:[b:0x128C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_TIMESTAMP_1[12];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04AF]:[b:0x12BC] */	unsigned char PLAYER_FIELD_KILLS[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04B0]:[b:0x12C0] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_TODAY_CONTRIBUTION;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04B1]:[b:0x12C4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_YESTERDAY_CONTRIBUTION;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04B2]:[b:0x12C8] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_LIFETIME_HONORBALE_KILLS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04B3]:[b:0x12CC] */	unsigned char PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES2[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04B4]:[b:0x12D0] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_WATCHED_FACTION_INDEX;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04B5]:[b:0x12D4] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_COMBAT_RATING_1[25];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04CE]:[b:0x1338] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_ARENA_TEAM_INFO_1_1[21];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04E3]:[b:0x138C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_HONOR_CURRENCY;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04E4]:[b:0x1390] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_ARENA_CURRENCY;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04E5]:[b:0x1394] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_MAX_LEVEL;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04E6]:[b:0x1398] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_DAILY_QUESTS_1[25];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x04FF]:[b:0x13FC] */	float PLAYER_RUNE_REGEN_1[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0503]:[b:0x140C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_NO_REAGENT_COST_1[3];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0506]:[b:0x1418] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_GLYPH_SLOTS_1[6];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x050C]:[b:0x1430] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_GLYPHS_1[6];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0512]:[b:0x1448] */	unsigned long PLAYER_GLYPHS_ENABLED;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0513]:[b:0x144C] */	unsigned long PLAYER_FIELD_PADDING;   
};
// Descriptors: 0x01040558
struct sGameObjectFields
{
	/* offsets:[d:0x0006]:[b:0x0018] */	WGUID OBJECT_FIELD_CREATED_BY;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0008]:[b:0x0020] */	unsigned long GAMEOBJECT_DISPLAYID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0009]:[b:0x0024] */	unsigned long GAMEOBJECT_FLAGS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000A]:[b:0x0028] */	float GAMEOBJECT_PARENTROTATION[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000E]:[b:0x0038] */	unsigned char GAMEOBJECT_DYNAMIC[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000F]:[b:0x003C] */	unsigned long GAMEOBJECT_FACTION;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0010]:[b:0x0040] */	unsigned long GAMEOBJECT_LEVEL;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0011]:[b:0x0044] */	unsigned char GAMEOBJECT_BYTES_1[4];   
};
// Descriptors: 0x010405F8
struct sDynamicObjectFields
{
	/* offsets:[d:0x0006]:[b:0x0018] */	WGUID DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTER;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0008]:[b:0x0020] */	unsigned char DYNAMICOBJECT_BYTES[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0009]:[b:0x0024] */	unsigned long DYNAMICOBJECT_SPELLID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000A]:[b:0x0028] */	float DYNAMICOBJECT_RADIUS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000B]:[b:0x002C] */	unsigned long DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTTIME;   
};
// Descriptors: 0x01040660
struct sCorpseFields
{
	/* offsets:[d:0x0006]:[b:0x0018] */	WGUID CORPSE_FIELD_OWNER;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0008]:[b:0x0020] */	WGUID CORPSE_FIELD_PARTY;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000A]:[b:0x0028] */	unsigned long CORPSE_FIELD_DISPLAY_ID;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x000B]:[b:0x002C] */	unsigned long CORPSE_FIELD_ITEM[19];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x001E]:[b:0x0078] */	unsigned char CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_1[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x001F]:[b:0x007C] */	unsigned char CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_2[4];   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0020]:[b:0x0080] */	unsigned long CORPSE_FIELD_GUILD;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0021]:[b:0x0084] */	unsigned long CORPSE_FIELD_FLAGS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0022]:[b:0x0088] */	unsigned long CORPSE_FIELD_DYNAMIC_FLAGS;   
	/* offsets:[d:0x0023]:[b:0x008C] */	unsigned long CORPSE_FIELD_PAD;   
};
// "Simplified" access:
union uObjectInformation {
	struct sObject {
		sObjectFields objectFields;
	} object;
	struct sUnit {
		sObjectFields objectFields;
		sUnitFields unitFields;
	} unit;
	struct sPlayer {
		sObjectFields objectFields;
		sUnitFields unitFields;
		sPlayerFields playerFields;
	} player;
	struct sGameObject {
		sObjectFields objectFields;
		sGameObjectFields gameObjectFields;
	} gameobject;
	struct sDynamicObject {
		sObjectFields objectFields;
		sDynamicObjectFields dynamicObjectFields;
	} dynamicobject;
	struct sItem {
		sObjectFields objectFields;
		sItemFields itemFields;
	} item;
	struct sContainer {
		sObjectFields objectFields;
		sContainerFields containerFields;
	} container;
	struct sCorpse {
		sObjectFields objectFields;
		sCorpseFields corpseFields;
	} corpse;
};
#endif //__OBJECTS_STRUCTS_H__
```

----------


## Apoc

Other offsets credits to WraithZX



```
CWorld__ObjectCreate:      0x0073ebf0
ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer: 0x004763a0
ClntObjMgrObjectPtr:       0x004779a0
FrameScript_Execute:       0x007cf660
GetLocalizedText:          0x0069a260
CGPlayer_C__ClickToMove:   0x0069e850
CGObject_C__GetPosition:   0x0065e430
CGObject_C__GetFacing:     0x0065e460
CGUnit_C__GetObjectName:   0x0065e400
CGUnit_C__OnRightClick:    0x006a8400

ptrClickToMove_Base:             0x01297920
ptrClickToMove_State:            0x0129793c
ptrClickToMove_InteractDistance: 0x0129792c
ptrClickToMove_Target:           0x01297940
ptrClickToMove_Xpos:             0x012979ac
ptrClickToMove_Ypos:             0x012979b0
ptrClickToMove_Zpos:             0x012979b4
```

Offset credits to naa:



```
MouseOverGUID = 0x113D798
Cache pointer Playername = 0x12541C8
ZoneText = 0x113D784
SubZoneText = 0x113D780
//Unchanged:
ObjectName1 = 0x1A4 //Confirmed unchanged
ObjectName2 = 0x90 //Confirmed unchanged
UnitName1 = 0x968 //Confirmed unchanged
UnitName2 = 0x5C //Confirmed unchanged
X = 0x798 //Confirmed unchanged
Y = 0x79C //Confirmed unchanged
Z = 0x7A0 //Confirmed unchanged
Unknown = 0x7A4 //Confirmed unchanged
Rotation = 0x7A8 //Confirmed unchanged
IsCasting = 0xA68 //Confirmed unchanged
```

Offsets credit to MaiN



```
LastGlueScreen found at 0x10D8170
PDevice found at 0x1254928
Checksum found at 0x634490
Lua_DoString found at 0x7CF660
Lua_ToString found at 0x8037A0
Lua_GetTop found at 0x803290
Lua_Register found at 0x7CE410
GetObjectGUIDByKeyword found at 0x58FB40
GetActivePlayerGUID found at 0x4763A0
EnumerateObjects found at 0x477720
GetObjectByGUID found at 0x4779A0
SetTarget found at 0x4C46F0
CurNetwork found at 0x12705C4
TraceLine found at 0x75C4C0
IsLoggedIn found at 0x113D78C
SetFacing found at 0x949C50
```

----------


## halloman

*thx APooc*

----------


## ashleyww

Thanks Apoc  :Wink:

----------


## DrGonzo

Not sure what's repeated.

#define STATIC_MOUSE_GUID 0x113d798 //0x1127760 //0x011D3F50 //0x11d3f50
#define GAMESTATE 0x10d8170 //0x010C2138 //0x012a75c0 //0x012a0598 //0x0103f6E8
#define STATIC_COMBOPOINTS 0x113d849 //0x1127811 //0x11ccfd9 //0x10a696d
#define STATIC_ERROR_MSG 0x113CB88 //0x1126B50 //0x11cc318 //0x10a5cc0
#define STATIC_PARTY_LEADER 0x121109c //0x11FB074 //0x11d9118 
#define STATIC_PARTY 0x121107c //0x112DB10 //0x11d90f8 //0x11d20d0 //0x10a7c08 
#define STATIC_PLAYER 0x12d4ea8 //0x12BEDB8 //0x10bd5f4 //0x10b65f4 //0x127f13c
#define STATIC_SKILL_START 0x11407e0 //0x112A7E0 //0x11d54f0 //0x11ce4c8
#define CINPUTCONTROL 0x121b50c //0x12054E4 //0x113f8e4 //0x11388c4 //0x1178a44
#define CMD_LINE_ACTIVE 0x133D870 //0x1327770 //0x10707E8 //0x10697e8 //0x012Eb6E4
#define STATIC_NAME 0x12705e8 //0x01139fb8 //0x01132F98 //0x011Cb348
#define CHARACTER_SELECTION 0x103d1d4 //0x103724C //0xa46284 //0xa3f194
#define CHARACTER_COUNT 0x10d8914 //0x10C28DC //0x12a7d3c //0x12a0d14 //0x103fbdc
#define CHARACTER_INFO 0x10d8918 //0x10C28e0 //0x12a7d40 //0x12a0d18 //0x103fbe0
#define STATIC_PLAYER_ROT 0x133b6f0 //0x0112E020 //0x10798c8 //0x10728c8 //0x010Ab1B8
#define STATIC_PLAYER_X 0x1334d24 //0x131EC2C //0x1080b24 //0x1079b24 //0x012E2C8C
#define ZONE 0x106d9f0 //0x1067A10 //0x105b508 //0x10543d0 //0x00FF31a4
#define STATIC_RES_X 0x10d8708 //0x10c26d0 //0x12A7B58 //0x12a0b30 //0x0103fA04
#define STATIC_CHAT_INDEX 0x113c124 //0x011260EC
#define STATIC_TARGET 0x113d7a8 //0x1127770 //0x11d3f60 //0x11ccf38 //0x010A68E0
#define STATIC_ACCOUNT_NAME 0x10d81d0 //0x010C2198 //0x011398c0 //0x11328a0
#define WOW_BUILD 0x009E51FA //0x009E0186 //0x0099dcde //0x00998BD6 //0x998c0e
#define STATIC_CHAT 0x010E438c //0x010CCB94
#define STATIC_REALMNAME 0x0127046E //0x125A44e //0x1139e3e //0x01132E1E 

#define LISTAUCTIONS 0x11fcf84 //0x11E6F60 //0x12A4Fb0 
#define OWNERAUCTIONS 0x11fcf94 //0x11E6F70 //0x12a4fc0// OwnerAuctions
#define BIDDERAUCTIONS 0x11fcfa4 //0x11E6F80 //0x12A4Fd0 //BidderAuctions
#define FULLNUMLISTAUCTIONS 0x11fcf48 //0x11E6F24//0x12A4F74//FullNumListAuctions
#define FULLNUMBIDDERAUCTIONS 0x11fcf50 //0x11E6F2c //0x12A4F7c FullNumBidderAuctions
#define NUMLISTAUCTIONS 0x11fcf80 //0x11E6F5C //0x12a4fac //NumListAuctions
#define NUMOWNERAUCTIONS 0x11fcf90 //0x11E6F6C //0x12a4fbc //NumOwnerAuctions
#define NUMBIDDERAUCTIONS 0x11fcfa0 //0x11E6F7C //0x12a4fcc //NumBidderAuctions
//--------------------
#define WOW_CAMERA_PTR1 0x10e1824 //0x10CB7EC //0x11780B4 //0x117108C
#define WOW_CAMERA_OFFSET	0x7da0 //0x7a1c //0x7834 // 0x000782C
#define CONTINENT_NAME 0x12dc8e8 //0x12C67F8 //0x10A51F8
#define ADT_FOLDER 0x12dc9e8 //0x12C68F8
#define ADT_Y 0x12d3f04 //0x12BDE14 //0x10a14c8 //c8
#define ADT_X 0x12d3f08 //0x12BDE18 //0x10a14cc //cc

#define g_clientConnection 0x12705B0 //0x125A590 //0x1139f80 //0x1132F60 //0x11CB310//0x011CA260//0x011C8248//0x00D43318
#define s_curMgrOffset 0x2d94 //0x2D8C//0x2c34 //0x2c24 //0x28a4 //0x2864 //0x285c//0x2218

----------


## naa

Not tested (I am EU) but should work:
InGame = 0x010508A0 (return 1 or 0)
LastRedErrorMessage = 0x0113CB88
WorldMapText = 0x12DC8E8

----------


## flukes1

Other useful funcs (just for reference, obviously)



```
0x00610720    CGxDeviceD3d::ICreateD3dDevice
0x00803960    lua_pushnumber
```

g_theGxDevicePtr = 0x1254928

WoW's IDirect3DDevice9 is still located at [g_theGxDevicePtr] + 0x397C

----------


## FenixTX2

Lua_ThreadLock = 0x0133D5B0;

----------


## grosfilsdepute

Thanks to the reversers.

----------


## luciferc

Dont forget to rep from those you take from 
(I see alot of offsets from a couple people who have little to no rep! Help em out)

Heres my Contrib



```
0x0113F2B0,//Battle Ground Status
0x10E2BCC, //Begining of Chat (3.2.2)
0x17C0, //Offset to next Chat
0x011533AC, //Loot Window Open?  0 = False (Only for Stacks Not for gold)   (3.2.2)
0x0133D870, //Chat Window Open?  0 = False (3.2.2)
```

----------


## Apoc

```
    public enum VFTableIndex
    {
        GetBagPtr = 10,
        GetPosition = 10,
        GetFacing = 12,
        GetScale = 14,
        Interact = 41,
        GetName = 51,

        // PLAYER ONLY
        GetAFKText = 63,
        GetDNDText = 64,
        GetGMText = 65,
    }
```

----------


## Apoc

DBCs


```
public enum ClientDb
{    Achievement = 0x000000EB, // 0x0104A988
    Achievement_Criteria = 0x000000EC, // 0x0104A9AC
    Achievement_Category = 0x000000ED, // 0x0104A9D0
    AnimationData = 0x000000EE, // 0x0104A9F4
    AreaGroup = 0x000000EF, // 0x0104AA18
    AreaPOI = 0x000000F0, // 0x0104AA3C
    AreaTable = 0x000000F1, // 0x0104AA60
    AreaTrigger = 0x000000F2, // 0x0104AA84
    AttackAnimKits = 0x000000F3, // 0x0104AAA8
    AttackAnimTypes = 0x000000F4, // 0x0104AACC
    AuctionHouse = 0x000000F5, // 0x0104AAF0
    BankBagSlotPrices = 0x000000F6, // 0x0104AB14
    BannedAddOns = 0x000000F7, // 0x0104AB38
    BarberShopStyle = 0x000000F8, // 0x0104AB5C
    BattlemasterList = 0x000000F9, // 0x0104AB80
    CameraShakes = 0x000000FA, // 0x0104ABA4
    Cfg_Categories = 0x000000FB, // 0x0104ABC8
    Cfg_Configs = 0x000000FC, // 0x0104ABEC
    CharBaseInfo = 0x000000FD, // 0x0104AC10
    CharHairGeosets = 0x000000FE, // 0x0104AC34
    CharSections = 0x000000FF, // 0x0104AC58
    CharStartOutfit = 0x00000100, // 0x0104AC7C
    CharTitles = 0x00000101, // 0x0104ACA0
    CharacterFacialHairStyles = 0x00000102, // 0x0104ACC4
    ChatChannels = 0x00000103, // 0x0104ACE8
    ChatProfanity = 0x00000104, // 0x0104AD0C
    ChrClasses = 0x00000105, // 0x0104AD30
    ChrRaces = 0x00000106, // 0x0104AD54
    CinematicCamera = 0x00000107, // 0x0104AD78
    CinematicSequences = 0x00000108, // 0x0104AD9C
    CreatureDisplayInfo = 0x00000109, // 0x0104ADE4
    CreatureDisplayInfoExtra = 0x0000010A, // 0x0104ADC0
    CreatureFamily = 0x0000010B, // 0x0104AE08
    CreatureModelData = 0x0000010C, // 0x0104AE2C
    CreatureMovementInfo = 0x0000010D, // 0x0104AE50
    CreatureSoundData = 0x0000010E, // 0x0104AE74
    CreatureSpellData = 0x0000010F, // 0x0104AE98
    CreatureType = 0x00000110, // 0x0104AEBC
    CurrencyTypes = 0x00000111, // 0x0104AEE0
    CurrencyCategory = 0x00000112, // 0x0104AF04
    DanceMoves = 0x00000113, // 0x0104AF28
    DeathThudLookups = 0x00000114, // 0x0104AF4C
    DestructibleModelData = 0x00000115, // 0x0104AFB8
    DungeonMap = 0x00000116, // 0x0104AFDC
    DungeonMapChunk = 0x00000117, // 0x0104B000
    DurabilityCosts = 0x00000118, // 0x0104B024
    DurabilityQuality = 0x00000119, // 0x0104B048
    Emotes = 0x0000011A, // 0x0104B06C
    EmotesText = 0x0000011B, // 0x0104B0D8
    EmotesTextData = 0x0000011C, // 0x0104B090
    EmotesTextSound = 0x0000011D, // 0x0104B0B4
    EnvironmentalDamage = 0x0000011E, // 0x0104B0FC
    Exhaustion = 0x0000011F, // 0x0104B120
    Faction = 0x00000120, // 0x0104B168
    FactionGroup = 0x00000121, // 0x0104B144
    FactionTemplate = 0x00000122, // 0x0104B18C
    FileData = 0x00000123, // 0x0104B1B0
    FootprintTextures = 0x00000124, // 0x0104B1D4
    FootstepTerrainLookup = 0x00000125, // 0x0104B1F8
    GameObjectArtKit = 0x00000126, // 0x0104B21C
    GameObjectDisplayInfo = 0x00000127, // 0x0104B240
    GameTables = 0x00000128, // 0x0104B264
    GameTips = 0x00000129, // 0x0104B288
    GemProperties = 0x0000012A, // 0x0104B2AC
    GlyphProperties = 0x0000012B, // 0x0104B2D0
    GlyphSlot = 0x0000012C, // 0x0104B2F4
    GMSurveyAnswers = 0x0000012D, // 0x0104B318
    GMSurveyCurrentSurvey = 0x0000012E, // 0x0104B33C
    GMSurveyQuestions = 0x0000012F, // 0x0104B360
    GMSurveySurveys = 0x00000130, // 0x0104B384
    GMTicketCategory = 0x00000131, // 0x0104B3A8
    GroundEffectDoodad = 0x00000132, // 0x0104B3CC
    GroundEffectTexture = 0x00000133, // 0x0104B3F0
    gtBarberShopCostBase = 0x00000134, // 0x0104B414
    gtCombatRatings = 0x00000135, // 0x0104B438
    gtChanceToMeleeCrit = 0x00000136, // 0x0104B45C
    gtChanceToMeleeCritBase = 0x00000137, // 0x0104B480
    gtChanceToSpellCrit = 0x00000138, // 0x0104B4A4
    gtChanceToSpellCritBase = 0x00000139, // 0x0104B4C8
    gtNPCManaCostScaler = 0x0000013A, // 0x0104B4EC
    gtOCTClassCombatRatingScalar = 0x0000013B, // 0x0104B510
    gtOCTRegenHP = 0x0000013C, // 0x0104B534
    gtOCTRegenMP = 0x0000013D, // 0x0104B558
    gtRegenHPPerSpt = 0x0000013E, // 0x0104B57C
    gtRegenMPPerSpt = 0x0000013F, // 0x0104B5A0
    HelmetGeosetVisData = 0x00000140, // 0x0104B5C4
    HolidayDescriptions = 0x00000141, // 0x0104B5E8
    HolidayNames = 0x00000142, // 0x0104B60C
    Holidays = 0x00000143, // 0x0104B630
    Item = 0x00000144, // 0x0104B654
    ItemBagFamily = 0x00000145, // 0x0104B678
    ItemClass = 0x00000146, // 0x0104B69C
    ItemCondExtCosts = 0x00000147, // 0x0104B6C0
    ItemDisplayInfo = 0x00000148, // 0x0104B6E4
    ItemExtendedCost = 0x00000149, // 0x0104B708
    ItemGroupSounds = 0x0000014A, // 0x0104B72C
    ItemLimitCategory = 0x0000014B, // 0x0104B750
    ItemPetFood = 0x0000014C, // 0x0104B774
    ItemPurchaseGroup = 0x0000014D, // 0x0104B798
    ItemRandomProperties = 0x0000014E, // 0x0104B7BC
    ItemRandomSuffix = 0x0000014F, // 0x0104B7E0
    ItemSet = 0x00000150, // 0x0104B804
    ItemSubClass = 0x00000151, // 0x0104B84C
    ItemSubClassMask = 0x00000152, // 0x0104B828
    ItemVisualEffects = 0x00000153, // 0x0104B870
    ItemVisuals = 0x00000154, // 0x0104B894
    LanguageWords = 0x00000155, // 0x0104B8B8
    Languages = 0x00000156, // 0x0104B8DC
    LfgDungeons = 0x00000157, // 0x0104B900
    Light = 0x00000158, // 0x0106D5D0
    LightFloatBand = 0x00000159, // 0x0106D588
    LightIntBand = 0x0000015A, // 0x0106D564
    LightParams = 0x0000015B, // 0x0106D5AC
    LightSkybox = 0x0000015C, // 0x0106D540
    LiquidType = 0x0000015D, // 0x0104B924
    LiquidMaterial = 0x0000015E, // 0x0104B948
    LoadingScreens = 0x0000015F, // 0x0104B96C
    LoadingScreenTaxiSplines = 0x00000160, // 0x0104B990
    Lock = 0x00000161, // 0x0104B9B4
    LockType = 0x00000162, // 0x0104B9D8
    MailTemplate = 0x00000163, // 0x0104B9FC
    Map = 0x00000164, // 0x0104BA20
    MapDifficulty = 0x00000165, // 0x0104BA44
    Material = 0x00000166, // 0x0104BA68
    Movie = 0x00000167, // 0x0104BA8C
    MovieFileData = 0x00000168, // 0x0104BAB0
    MovieVariation = 0x00000169, // 0x0104BAD4
    NameGen = 0x0000016A, // 0x0104BAF8
    NPCSounds = 0x0000016B, // 0x0104BB1C
    NamesProfanity = 0x0000016C, // 0x0104BB40
    NamesReserved = 0x0000016D, // 0x0104BB64
    OverrideSpellData = 0x0000016E, // 0x0104BB88
    Package = 0x0000016F, // 0x0104BBAC
    PageTextMaterial = 0x00000170, // 0x0104BBD0
    PaperDollItemFrame = 0x00000171, // 0x0104BBF4
    ParticleColor = 0x00000172, // 0x0104BC18
    PetPersonality = 0x00000173, // 0x0104BC3C
    PowerDisplay = 0x00000174, // 0x0104BC60
    QuestInfo = 0x00000175, // 0x0104BC84
    QuestSort = 0x00000176, // 0x0104BCA8
    Resistances = 0x00000177, // 0x0104BCCC
    RandPropPoints = 0x00000178, // 0x0104BCF0
    ScalingStatDistribution = 0x00000179, // 0x0104BD14
    ScalingStatValues = 0x0000017A, // 0x0104BD38
    ScreenEffect = 0x0000017B, // 0x0104BD5C
    ServerMessages = 0x0000017C, // 0x0104BD80
    SheatheSoundLookups = 0x0000017D, // 0x0104BDA4
    SkillCostsData = 0x0000017E, // 0x0104BDC8
    SkillLineAbility = 0x0000017F, // 0x0104BDEC
    SkillLineCategory = 0x00000180, // 0x0104BE10
    SkillLine = 0x00000181, // 0x0104BE34
    SkillRaceClassInfo = 0x00000182, // 0x0104BE58
    SkillTiers = 0x00000183, // 0x0104BE7C
    SoundAmbience = 0x00000184, // 0x0104BEA0
    SoundEmitters = 0x00000185, // 0x0104BEE8
    SoundEntries = 0x00000186, // 0x0104BEC4
    SoundProviderPreferences = 0x00000187, // 0x0104BF0C
    SoundSamplePreferences = 0x00000188, // 0x0104BF30
    SoundWaterType = 0x00000189, // 0x0104BF54
    SpamMessages = 0x0000018A, // 0x0104BF78
    SpellCastTimes = 0x0000018B, // 0x0104BF9C
    SpellCategory = 0x0000018C, // 0x0104BFC0
    SpellChainEffects = 0x0000018D, // 0x0104BFE4
    Spell = 0x0000018E, // 0x0104C200
    SpellDescriptionVariables = 0x0000018F, // 0x0104C008
    SpellDispelType = 0x00000190, // 0x0104C02C
    SpellDuration = 0x00000191, // 0x0104C050
    SpellEffectCameraShakes = 0x00000192, // 0x0104C074
    SpellFocusObject = 0x00000193, // 0x0104C098
    SpellIcon = 0x00000194, // 0x0104C0BC
    SpellItemEnchantment = 0x00000195, // 0x0104C0E0
    SpellItemEnchantmentCondition = 0x00000196, // 0x0104C104
    SpellMechanic = 0x00000197, // 0x0104C128
    SpellMissile = 0x00000198, // 0x0104C14C
    SpellMissileMotion = 0x00000199, // 0x0104C170
    SpellRadius = 0x0000019A, // 0x0104C194
    SpellRange = 0x0000019B, // 0x0104C1B8
    SpellRuneCost = 0x0000019C, // 0x0104C1DC
    SpellShapeshiftForm = 0x0000019D, // 0x0104C224
    SpellVisual = 0x0000019E, // 0x0104C2D8
    SpellVisualEffectName = 0x0000019F, // 0x0104C248
    SpellVisualKit = 0x000001A0, // 0x0104C26C
    SpellVisualKitAreaModel = 0x000001A1, // 0x0104C290
    SpellVisualKitModelAttach = 0x000001A2, // 0x0104C2B4
    StableSlotPrices = 0x000001A3, // 0x0104C2FC
    Stationery = 0x000001A4, // 0x0104C320
    StringLookups = 0x000001A5, // 0x0104C344
    SummonProperties = 0x000001A6, // 0x0104C368
    Talent = 0x000001A7, // 0x0104C38C
    TalentTab = 0x000001A8, // 0x0104C3B0
    TaxiNodes = 0x000001A9, // 0x0104C3D4
    TaxiPath = 0x000001AA, // 0x0104C41C
    TaxiPathNode = 0x000001AB, // 0x0104C3F8
    TerrainType = 0x000001AC, // 0x0104C440
    TerrainTypeSounds = 0x000001AD, // 0x0104C464
    TotemCategory = 0x000001AE, // 0x0104C488
    TransportAnimation = 0x000001AF, // 0x0104C4AC
    TransportPhysics = 0x000001B0, // 0x0104C4D0
    TransportRotation = 0x000001B1, // 0x0104C4F4
    UISoundLookups = 0x000001B2, // 0x0104C518
    UnitBlood = 0x000001B3, // 0x0104C560
    UnitBloodLevels = 0x000001B4, // 0x0104C53C
    Vehicle = 0x000001B5, // 0x0104C584
    VehicleSeat = 0x000001B6, // 0x0104C5A8
    VocalUISounds = 0x000001B7, // 0x0104C5CC
    WMOAreaTable = 0x000001B8, // 0x0104C5F0
    WeaponImpactSounds = 0x000001B9, // 0x0104C614
    WeaponSwingSounds2 = 0x000001BA, // 0x0104C638
    Weather = 0x000001BB, // 0x0104C65C
    WorldMapArea = 0x000001BC, // 0x0104C680
    WorldMapTransforms = 0x000001BD, // 0x0104C6EC
    WorldMapContinent = 0x000001BE, // 0x0104C6A4
    WorldMapOverlay = 0x000001BF, // 0x0104C6C8
    WorldSafeLocs = 0x000001C0, // 0x0104C710
    WorldStateUI = 0x000001C1, // 0x0104C734
    ZoneIntroMusicTable = 0x000001C2, // 0x0104C758
    ZoneMusic = 0x000001C3, // 0x0104C77C
    WorldStateZoneSounds = 0x000001C4, // 0x0104C7A0
    WorldChunkSounds = 0x000001C5, // 0x0104C7C4
    SoundEntriesAdvanced = 0x000001C6, // 0x0104C7E8
    ObjectEffect = 0x000001C7, // 0x0104C80C
    ObjectEffectGroup = 0x000001C8, // 0x0104C830
    ObjectEffectModifier = 0x000001C9, // 0x0104C854
    ObjectEffectPackage = 0x000001CA, // 0x0104C878
    ObjectEffectPackageElem = 0x000001CB, // 0x0104C89C
    SoundFilter = 0x000001CC, // 0x0104C8C0
    SoundFilterElem = 0x000001CD, // 0x0104C8E4
}
```

----------


## wraithZX

I should point out that I forgot to add to my original descriptor post that the descriptor lists themselves haven't changed, only the locations of the tables.

----------


## Apoc

> I should point out that I forgot to add to my original descriptor post that the descriptor lists themselves haven't changed, only the locations of the tables.


Somewhat irrelevant since the descriptors still stack at 0x8.

But thanks for the heads up. Reversing the new offsets now.

----------


## dook123

Thank you Apoc for all the awesome help!

+Rep 

I wish to be that awesome someday. 

-Duke

----------


## Smarter

Did you delete 3.2.0 thread? Or does anyone have all the last patch offsets?

----------


## Apoc

> Did you delete 3.2.0 thread? Or does anyone have all the last patch offsets?


Just unstuck it as it's not relevant anymore. (Look down a few threads, its still on the front page afaik)

----------


## Smarter

Manually and used Search, no dice?

----------


## Apoc

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-me...mp-thread.html

8th thread in this forum... (not including stickies)

You didn't look very hard did you?

----------


## Smarter

>.< I am sorry.

----------


## Rival-Fr

FirstSlotBar = 0x0120BE98; //3.2.0a 0x011F5E70;
LastSlotBar = 0x120BFB4; //3.2.0a 0x011F5F8C;
NextSlot = 0x4;
NumberSelectedBar = 0x0120C0D8; //3.2.0a 0x011F60B0;


CORPSE_X = 0x113DA34; //3.2.0a 0x011279F8;
CORPSE_Y = CORPSE_X + 0x4;
CORPSE_Z = CORPSE_Y + 0x4;

Map_Name = 0x012DC8E8; //3.2.0a 0x012C67F8;

LastWowErrorMessage = 0x0113CB88; //3.2.0a 0x01126B50;

TargetGUID = 0x113d7a8; //3.2.0a 0x1127770;
LastTargetGUID = 0x113D7B0; //3.2.0a 0x01127778;


PlayerName = 0x012705E8; //3.2.0a 0x125A5C8;

BaseTchat = 0x010E438C; //3.2.0a 0x010CCB94;
NextMsg = 0x17C0;
WriteMessageBoxChatText = [[[0x013D1DB4] + 0x2b4] + 0x0]; //3.2.0a [[[0x013BBF8C] + 0x2b4] + 0x0];
StatusBoxTchat = 0x0133D870; //3.2.0a 0x01327770;

StatLog = 0x132DC67; //3.2.0a 0x01317B6F;
NumSelectPlayerLog = 0x0103D1D4; //3.2.0a 0x0103724C;





public enum UnitBaseGetUnitAura
{
AURA_COUNT_1 = 0xDD8, //3.2.0a 0x0DC8,
AURA_COUNT_2 = 0xC5C, //3.2.0a 0xC4C,
AURA_TABLE_1 = 0xC64, //3.2.0a 0xC48,
AURA_TABLE_2 = 0xC60, //3.2.0a 0xC50,
AURA_SIZE = 0x18,
AURA_SPELL_ID = 0x8 
};



```
WOW 3.2.0
//----- (0069AF40) --------------------------------------------------------
int __thiscall sub_69AF40(int this, int auraIndex)
{
  __int64 v2; // [email protected]

  if ( *(_DWORD *)(this + 0xDC8) == -1 )
    v2 = *(_QWORD *)(*(_DWORD *)(this + 0xC50 + 0x18 * auraIndex);
  else
    *(_DWORD *)&v2 = *(_DWORD *)(this + 0x18 * auraIndex + 0xC48);
  return v2;
}



WOW 3.2.2
//----- (004E2EC0) --------------------------------------------------------
char __thiscall sub_4E2EC0(int this, int auraIndex)
{
  char result; // [email protected]

  if ( *(_DWORD *)(this + 0xDD8) == -1 )
    result = *(_BYTE *)(*(_DWORD *)(this + 0xC60) + 0x18 * auraIndex + 0xC);
  else
    result = *(_BYTE *)(this + 0x18 * auraIndex + 0xC64);
  return result;
}
```

 
If someone has found AURA_COUNT_2 +rep

EDIT: I found AURA_COUNT_2

----------


## ReversingForFun

> EDIT: I found AURA_COUNT_2



May i ask in what sub you found AURA_COUNT_2? I have been able to find all the other offsets for Auras but i simply cannot find AURA_COUNT_2 i have been trying for 4 hours now  :Frown: 
Thank you very much in advance!

----------


## zenteoxero

Thanks Rival-Fr and Apoc : D +Rep to both of you ! :F
Omg I'm popular  :Big Grin:  1reputation ------------------------------>
I thought i had 0 xD

----------


## Nesox

Heres a bunch, some of them has probablly already been posted but ill post them anyway




```
        LocalPlayerComboPoints = 0x0113D849,        // 3.2.2
        LocalPlayerCurrentContinentId = 0x00A38390, // 3.2.2
        LocalPlayerCurrentZoneId = 0x0113D808,      // 3.2.2
        LocalPlayerKnownSpells = 0x0113F7E0,        // 3.2.2
        LocalPlayerSpellsOnCooldown = 0x0133B7C0,   // 3.2.2
        LocalPlayerCorpsePoint = 0x0113DA34,        // 3.2.2
        LocalPlayerContinentName = 0x012D4D28,      // 3.2.2

        LastHardwareAction = 0x010B7B64,            // 3.2.2
        InputEvent = 0x0081E2D0,                    // 3.2.2
        GetTimeStamp = 0x00820350,                  // 3.2.2
        AfkJump = 0x00574E8A,                       // 3.2.2

        LootFrame = 0x011535E8,                     // 3.2.2
        IsOutdoors = 0x00693700,                    // 3.2.2

        ItemLootArray = 0x011533A4,                 // 3.2.2
        GetBagAtIndex = 0x0055E860,                 // 3.2.2
        GetBagItem = 0x006CA720,                    // 3.2.2
        EnumVisibleObjects = 0x00477720,            // 3.2.2
        ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer = 0x004763A0,     // 3.2.2
        GetObjectByGuid = 0x004779A0,               // 3.2.2
        TraceLine = 0x0075C4C0,                     // 3.2.2
        CGGameUI__Target = 0x004C46F0,              // 3.2.2

        RealZoneText = 0x0113D77C,                  // 3.2.2
        MinimapZoneText = 0x0113D778,               // 3.2.2
        ZoneText = 0x0113D784,                      // 3.2.2
        SubZoneText = 0x0113D780,                   // 3.2.2
        IsLoggedIn = 0x113D78D,                     // 3.2.2
        LastRedErrorMessage = 0x0113CB88,           // 3.2.2

        CInputControl = 0x0121B50C,                 // 3.2.2
        CInputControl_SetFlags = 0x00581150,        // 3.2.2
        CGInputControl_GetActive = 0x0057E900,      // 3.2.2
        SetFacing = 0x00949C50,                     // 3.2.2
        CGWorldFrame__GetActiveCamera = 0x00496180, // 3.2.2
        CGCamera__UpdateFreeLookFacing = 0x00587340,// 3.2.2
        CGCamera__SyncFreeLookFacing = 0x00587660,  // 3.2.2
        ClickTerrain = 0x004C7290,                  // 3.2.2
        ClickToMove_Base = 0x01297920,              // 3.2.2

        GetUnitRelation = 0x0069CCE0,               // 3.2.2
        GetUnitAura = 0x0055D370,                   // 3.2.2
        GetUnitType = 0x00696FB0,                   // 3.2.2

        ObjectTracking = 0x00655E90,                // 3.2.2
        UnitTracking = 0x00655E00,                  // 3.2.2

        RegisterBase_ClientDB = 0x005B6D00,         // 3.2.2
        GetRow_ClientDB = 0x0054CA80,               // 3.2.2
        GetLocalizedRow_ClientDB = 0x00472910,      // 3.2.2  

        Base_DBCache = 0x0113EA58,
        CastSpellById = 0x007C4510,                 // 3.2.2
        GetSpellIdByName = 0x004ED910,              // 3.2.2
```

----------


## arthanos2

For everybody always asking for Playerbase, here you go, in autoit for you.

Func getplayerbase()

$gclientconnection = _MemoryRead(0x12705B0, $HPROCESS, "dword")
$scurmgr = _MemoryRead($gclientconnection + 0x2d94, $HPROCESS, "dword")
$curobj = _MemoryRead($scurmgr + 0xac, $HPROCESS, "int")
$nextobj = $curobj
Dim $GUID
Dim $pbase

While ($curobj <> 0 And BitAND($curobj, 1) = 0)

$nextobj = _MemoryRead($curobj + 0x3c, $HPROCESS, "int")
$GUID = _MemoryRead(($curobj + 0x30), $HPROCESS, "uint64")
$playerguid = _MemoryRead($scurmgr + 0xC0, $HPROCESS, "uint64")

If $GUID == $playerguid Then
$pbase = $curobj
EndIf

If $nextobj = $curobj Then
ExitLoop
Else
$curobj = $nextobj
EndIf

WEnd
Return $pbase
EndFunc ;==>getplayerbase

to get pbase:

$lololplayerbase = getplayerbase()

Don't be to lazy to rep me, enjoy.

----------


## felixdekat

public const uint XPosition = 0x012979AC; //0x012818C4; 
//008C 012979AC 7$.. (FLOAT) -5188.5269; 

public const uint YPosition = 0x012979B0; //0x012818C8; 
//0090 012979B0 .... (FLOAT) -559.2828; 

public const uint ZPosition = 0x012979B4; //0x012818CC; 
//0094 012979B4 ...C (FLOAT) 397.1762; 

public const uint FuncClickToMove = 0x129793C; //0x01281854;


speak for themselves (ClickToMove..)

----------


## halloman

> For everybody always asking for Playerbase, here you go, in autoit for you.
> 
> Func getplayerbase()
>  
> $gclientconnection = _MemoryRead(0x12705B0, $HPROCESS, "dword")
> $scurmgr = _MemoryRead($gclientconnection + 0x2d94, $HPROCESS, "dword")
> $curobj = _MemoryRead($scurmgr + 0xac, $HPROCESS, "int")
> $nextobj = $curobj
> Dim $GUID
> ...


*thx try it later that day when im back home*

----------


## Nesox

Static LocalPlayer pointer = [[[0x12D4EA8] + 0x34] + 0x24]

Here's the correct offsets for dumping buffs ..

enum UnitBaseGetUnitAura
{
AURA_COUNT_1 = 0x0DD8, //CGUnit_C__GetUnitAura(int index) 3.2.a 0x0DC8
AURA_COUNT_2 = 0x0F4C, //CGUnit_C__GetAura(int index) 3.2.a 0xF3C
AURA_TABLE_1 = 0xC58, //CGUnit_C__GetUnitAura(int index) 3.2.a 0xC48
AURA_TABLE_2 = 0xC60, //CGUnit_C__GetUnitAura(int index) 3.2.a 0xC50
AURA_SIZE = 0x18, //Size of the Aura Struct, 6 * 4 bytes 
AURA_SPELL_ID = 0x8 //Offset in the struct for the Id, "Second Integer"
} ;

----------


## Ohsnap

Thanks for the information. Highly appreciated.

----------


## Nuegenx

I am currently working on a idc file for my patchday that will work for WoW i am off by 10 on the total but it would allow all opcodes to be updated from the exe with in a couple minutes it posted on my site for the developers. on www.wowbot.mmoplugins.com this is a Bot creation site and developers are welcome to come and help work up the basis.

----------


## ReversingForFun

> Here's the correct offsets for dumping buffs ..
> 
> enum UnitBaseGetUnitAura
> {
> AURA_COUNT_1 = 0x0DD8, //CGUnit_C__GetUnitAura(int index) 3.2.a 0x0DC8
> AURA_COUNT_2 = 0x0F4C, //CGUnit_C__GetAura(int index) 3.2.a 0xF3C
> AURA_TABLE_1 = 0xC58, //CGUnit_C__GetUnitAura(int index) 3.2.a 0xC48
> AURA_TABLE_2 = 0xC60, //CGUnit_C__GetUnitAura(int index) 3.2.a 0xC50
> AURA_SIZE = 0x18, //Size of the Aura Struct, 6 * 4 bytes 
> ...


Thank you very much.
I was wondering if you would mind copying the memory address of the CGUnit_C__GetAura function? i am still unable to find it and it really starts to drive my nuts.
Thank you very much in advance.

----------


## naa

.text:0055D370 CGUnit_C__GetAura proc near

----------


## guizmows

little contrib :



```
cache player name ptr : 0x12542D8 //Tested
cache pet name : 0x12544F8 
cache item text : 0x1254608
```

----------


## Tanaris4

> ```
>     public enum VFTableIndex
>     {
>         GetBagPtr = 10,
>         GetPosition = 10,
>         GetFacing = 12,
>         GetScale = 14,
>         Interact = 41,
>         GetName = 51,
> ...


Noob question mb, virtual func table? What are these used for? (the stubs created for injection?)

----------


## Robske

> Noob question mb, virtual func table? What are these used for? (the stubs created for injection?)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_method_table

:/

----------


## Tanaris4

> ```
> 0x0113F2B0,//Battle Ground Status
> ```


Can you state more about the values of this?

----------


## MaiN

> Can you state more about the values of this?


Try this:
API GetBattlefieldStatus - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
They're probably indexed like shown there.

EDIT:


```
  switch ( dword_113F2B0[14 * v4] )
  {
    case 0:
      v6 = "none";
      break;
    case 1:
      v6 = "queued";
      break;
    case 2:
      v6 = "confirm";
      break;
    case 3:
      v6 = "active";
      break;
    default:
      v6 = "error";
      break;
  }
```

v4 is the battleground index (starting at 0).

----------


## mnbvc

i could use a static for local player rage and player targets hp. is there any? or do i need to use the objectmanager?

----------


## aGor2k

Thanks a lot!

Btw, does someone have the offset for the object type? Like if it's a player, npc, creature etc

----------


## lanman92

Should still be at 0x14. Those kind of offsets don't change much usually.

----------


## wraithZX

<rant>

I know this probably isn't the place to be complaining, but seriously, why are people continually asking for offsets, patch after patch?

There seems to be a natural cycle in this forum - a few people that consistently contribute to this forum, patch after patch, as well as a bunch of newer people who wander in each patch, ask stuff for a few patch drops, decide it's all too hard and head out.

Do half you people even attempt to understand the reasons why these things do or don't change?

The forum rules state that a certain level of knowledge is required to be able to participate in the discussions here - surely by extrapolation and a little research you'd be able to find out where/how/why offsets change? Sections 4 and 6 of the forum rules come to mind. Hell, section 2 explicitly prohibits asking for offsets.

It took me a grand total of 15 minutes after patching to find and post the ~15 offsets I needed, as well as generate and post my (non-)updated descriptors. I don't proclaim to know much about reverse engineering, far from it. But I've bought the required tools and done the legwork to understand the amount of knowledge needed to get what I need without external intervention. Everyone's aim as far as RE'ing WoW should be the same. Become self-sufficient, and you'll end up contributing more than you think. Not to mention that doing the research has actually helped dissecting crashdumps in my desk job. (Thankyou GD/MMOwned!  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for sharing offsets - what I'd like to see in the forum is more questions about how to find them yourself, not just what the actual values are. Those sorts of questions do a lot more for the community as a whole, in the sense that they end up spreading knowledge, compared to threads continually asking for stuff that changes patch after patch.

I don't know, talking out my arse here, but maybe we can change something so we filter the stupid stuff and end up having more visible discussions of the juicier stuff. Maybe a change of structure or something can be sorted out so that the newer people find stuff easier, thus asking a lower number of stupid questions?

</rant>

_With any luck, this post falls outside section 7  Hmmm, reminds me of Ghost in the Shell. Might watch that tonight._

----------


## Apoc

> <rant>
> 
> I know this probably isn't the place to be complaining, but seriously, why are people continually asking for offsets, patch after patch?
> 
> There seems to be a natural cycle in this forum - a few people that consistently contribute to this forum, patch after patch, as well as a bunch of newer people who wander in each patch, ask stuff for a few patch drops, decide it's all too hard and head out.
> 
> Do half you people even attempt to understand the reasons why these things do or don't change?
> 
> The forum rules state that a certain level of knowledge is required to be able to participate in the discussions here - surely by extrapolation and a little research you'd be able to find out where/how/why offsets change? Sections 4 and 6 of the forum rules come to mind. Hell, section 2 explicitly prohibits asking for offsets.
> ...


I've been trying to delete/infrac those who keep begging for updated offsets. However, I can't get to them all. If you want, you can start up a new thread (eg; similar to GDs 'How to find stuff' thread) and I'm sure quite a few people will contribute. (I'll make sure to remove the stupid questions, since we all know, user X won't understand anything and will take the discussion way off topic)

----------


## xwinterx

am sure this has been discovered but the following didnt change in 3.2.2:

OBJECT_FIELD_CREATED_BY = 0x6
animationIdOffset = 0xBC

atleast they are working for me. :-)

----------


## Kryso

On login screen:

[ 0x010d7914 ] + 0x50 - username
[ 0x010d7914 ] + 0xc8 - password

Note that if you change those values, it will not reflect in ui, however it will work when you click on login button.

----------


## MaiN

New patch already O.o
Seems like statics didn't change


```
LastGlueScreen found at 0x10D8170
gxDevice found at 0x1254928
Checksum found at 0x6346A0
Lua_DoString found at 0x7CF6B0
Lua_ToString found at 0x803850
Lua_GetTop found at 0x803340
Lua_Register found at 0x7CE460
Lua_GetState found at 0x7CE280
GetObjectGUIDByKeyword found at 0x58FC90
GetActivePlayerGUID found at 0x476580
EnumerateObjects found at 0x4778D0
GetObjectByGUID found at 0x477B50
SetTarget found at 0x4C4940
SetPacketHandler found at 0x62B940
CurNetwork found at 0x12705C4
GetLastErrorMessage found at 0x4B3C20
TraceLine found at 0x75C740
ObjectManagerIsInitialized found at 0x113D78C
SetFacing found at 0x949CC0
TargetComboPoints found at 0x113D849
ClickToMove found at 0x69F2D0
ClickTerrain found at 0x4C74E0
PACKET_SMSG_WARDEN_DATA found at 0x7923B0
```

----------


## Nesox

New binary -> Zippyshare.com - Wow.3.2.2.10505.rar

----------


## Apoc

3.2.2a functions inc...



```
006E1490    AddLineToExecFile
00404560    AdditionalCheck1
00821940    AdditionalCheck2
0045FB80    AsyncFileReadWaitAll
0063FE20    BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC___BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC
0064CDD0    BuyItem
00447F10    CBackdropGenerator__LoadXML
004825D0    CCharCreateInfo__CreateCharacter
004824D0    CCharCreateInfo__CycleCharCustomization
00483610    CCharCreateInfo__RandomizeCharCustomization
00483D70    CCharCreateInfo__ResetCharCustomizeInfo
00483560    CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedClass
00483E40    CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedRace
00483430    CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedSex
00421500    CDataStore__DetachBuffer
00401150    CDataStore__Finalize
004214D0    CDataStore__GetBufferParams
00421B70    CDataStore__GetString
00421AB0    CDataStore__Get_5
00421A30    CDataStore__Get_9
00421540    CDataStore__InternalDestroy
008CF570    CDataStore__InternalFetchRead
00421590    CDataStore__InternalFetchWrite
004010F0    CDataStore__IsRead
004217F0    CDataStore__Put_1
00421790    CDataStore__Put_6
004216D0    CDataStore__Put_9
00401100    CDataStore__Reset
00403390    CDataStore___scalar_deleting_destructor_
006EA650    CDebugSCritSect__DumpAllEntries
006EA6A0    CDebugSRWLock__DumpAllEntries
00672320    CEffect__AddEffect
00671AD0    CEffect__UpdateAttachment
0052A720    CGActionBar__GetCooldown
0052B0D0    CGActionBar__GetTexture
0052BB20    CGActionBar__IsCurrentAction
0052D760    CGActionBar__PickupAction
0052CA00    CGActionBar__PutActionInSlot
0052D4A0    CGActionBar__UseAction
006CBA50    CGBag_C__FindItem
006CB470    CGBag_C__FindItem_0
005012F0    CGBankInfo__OnCloseBank
0058B730    CGCamera_Unknown0
00589C60    CGCamera_Unknown1
00589EB0    CGCamera_Unknown2
0058A6F0    CGCamera_Unknown3
004765B0    CGCamera_Unknown4
00589D90    CGCamera_Unknown5
00583900    CGCamera__CreateViewFromCamera
00585EE0    CGCamera__ParentToWorld
00589BC0    CGCamera__ResetView
005886B0    CGCamera__SetView
00587750    CGCamera__SyncFreeLookFacing
00587430    CGCamera__UpdateFreeLookFacing
00584930    CGCamera_virt00
00585FA0    CGCamera_virt04
00586040    CGCamera_virt08
005860E0    CGCamera_virt0C
0056F0F0    CGCharacterInfo__PutItemInBackpack
004AA640    CGChat__AddChatMessage
00518650    CGClassTrainer__AddServices
005164B0    CGClassTrainer__GetSkillLineIndexFromService
005162B0    CGClassTrainer__SetTrainer
005614C0    CGContainerInfo__LeaveWorld
00681E40    CGContainer_C__CGContainer_C
00683870    CGContainer_C_virt00
0067E210    CGCorpse_C__PostInit
005580F0    CGDuelInfo__AcceptDuel__
00558170    CGDuelInfo__CancelDuel
005582F0    CGDuelInfo__InitializeGame
0067D8B0    CGDynamicObject_C__PostInit
0068C5D0    CGGameObject_C__Initialize
00689700    CGGameObject_C__OnRightClick
0068B4A0    CGGameObject_C__PostInit
0068C6D0    CGGameObject_C__Shutdown
0068C450    CGGameObject_C_virt00
0068B610    CGGameObject_C_virt04
00687390    CGGameObject_C_virt08
0068B6A0    CGGameObject_C_virt0C
006852B0    CGGameObject_C_virt10
00687F80    CGGameObject_C_virt18
00689760    CGGameObject_C_virt38
0068A9A0    CGGameObject_C_virt3C
006874C0    CGGameObject_C_virt40
0068C480    CGGameObject_C_virt64
00687BC0    CGGameObject_C_virt84
004B8BF0    CGGameUI__ClearInteractTarget
004B2E10    CGGameUI__CloseInteraction
004C0E10    CGGameUI__DisplayError
004B3580    CGGameUI__GetCursorItem
004B3770    CGGameUI__GetPartyMember
004CACB0    CGGameUI__Idle
004CA6D0    CGGameUI__Initialize
004CB170    CGGameUI__InitializeGame
004B3C20    CGGameUI__LastErrorMessage
004B26F0    CGGameUI__OpenGuildInvite
004B3450    CGGameUI__Reload
004C0280    CGGameUI__SetCursorMoney
004BF810    CGGameUI__SetInteractTarget
004B32F0    CGGameUI__ShowCombatFeedback
004B32C0    CGGameUI__ShowCombatFeedback_0
004C8BE0    CGGameUI__Shutdown
004C8E20    CGGameUI__ShutdownGame
004C6080    CGGameUI__StartCinematicCamera
004BD950    CGGameUI__StopCinematicInternal
004C4940    CGGameUI__Target
00582190    CGInputControl__CGInputControl
0057E9E0    CGInputControl__GetActive
0057FFB0    CGInputControl__OnMouseMoveRel
0057F580    CGInputControl__SetControlBit
00581230    CGInputControl__ToggleControlBit
0057F890    CGInputControl__UnsetControlBit
0050FDC0    CGItemText__SetItem
0067F090    CGItem_C__CGItem_C
0067F890    CGItem_C__GetClassID
00682FA0    CGItem_C__GetInventoryArt
00681A40    CGItem_C__Initialize
00680840    CGItem_C__OnRightClick
00683600    CGItem_C__PostInit
00682010    CGItem_C__Shutdown
0067F1D0    CGItem_C_virt00
00683640    CGItem_C_virt04
0067F010    CGItem_C_virt08
00683630    CGItem_C_virt0C
0067F7C0    CGItem_C_virt5C
0050EEA0    CGLootInfo__LootSlot
0050A430    CGMerchantInfo__CloseMerchant
00478D90    CGObject_C_Destructor
006BA6D0    CGObject_C__AddWorldObject
006BCC50    CGObject_C__CGObject_C
00583990    CGObject_C__GetFacing
006A2150    CGObject_C__GetObjectName
00478C40    CGObject_C__GetPosition
00478C90    CGObject_C__GetScale
006BCEB0    CGObject_C__Initialize
00477C40    CGObject_C__PostInit
006BAD70    CGObject_C__PreAnimate
006BBD60    CGObject_C__Shutdown
006BBC30    CGObject_C_virt04
006BBCC0    CGObject_C_virt08
006BAF80    CGObject_C_virt0C
006BA840    CGObject_C_virt14
00684F50    CGObject_C_virt18
006BC0C0    CGObject_C_virt20
00478C60    CGObject_C_virt2C
00478C80    CGObject_C_virt34
00478CA0    CGObject_C_virt3C
00478CB0    CGObject_C_virt40
006BCB90    CGObject_C_virt48
006BB380    CGObject_C_virt4C
006BB400    CGObject_C_virt50
006BA1C0    CGObject_C_virt98
006BA250    CGObject_C_virt9C
006BB2A0    CGObject_C_virtA0
00478D30    CGObject_C_virtA4
00684490    CGObject_C_virtAC
006BA400    CGObject_C_virtB0
006BA450    CGObject_C_virtB4
006BA4A0    CGObject_C_virtB8
008879A0    CGObject_C_virtC0
00478D00    CGObject_C_virtD4
00478D20    CGObject_C_virtD8
006BB250    CGObject_C_virtDC
006BA2A0    CGObject_C_virtE4
006BA270    CGObject_C_virtE8
004F7110    CGPartyInfo__IsMember
004B2B10    CGPartyInfo__IsMember_0
0055C2C0    CGPetInfo__PetAbandon
0055C0B0    CGPetInfo__PetDismiss
0055BBF0    CGPetInfo__SetMode
00557420    CGPetitionInfo__SetPetition
0064D580    CGPlayer_C__AcceptGroup__
0064D880    CGPlayer_C__AcceptGuild
0064BD30    CGPlayer_C__AcceptResurrectRequest
00660E60    CGPlayer_C__AddKnownSpell
006593C0    CGPlayer_C__AutoEquipCursorItem
00659660    CGPlayer_C__AutoEquipItem
0065E8A0    CGPlayer_C__CGPlayer_C
00659910    CGPlayer_C__ClearPendingEquip
0069F2D0    CGPlayer_C__ClickToMove
0064DDA0    CGPlayer_C__CompleteQuest
0064D5F0    CGPlayer_C__DeclineGroup
0064D8F0    CGPlayer_C__DeclineGuild
0065D8E0    CGPlayer_C__Disable
00656490    CGPlayer_C__GetAFKText
00656500    CGPlayer_C__GetDNDText
00656540    CGPlayer_C__GetGMText
006569D0    CGPlayer_C__GetSoulstone
0064DE30    CGPlayer_C__GiveQuestItems
0064C950    CGPlayer_C__HandleRepopRequest
0065D5A0    CGPlayer_C__Initialize
0064D660    CGPlayer_C__LeaveGroup
006A4170    CGPlayer_C__OnAttackIconPressed
00648450    CGPlayer_C__OnBuyFailed
006485C0    CGPlayer_C__OnBuySucceeded
00649220    CGPlayer_C__OnLootMoneyNotify
00649510    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionDecline
00656FA0    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionRename
0064F7C0    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionShowList
0064FA80    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionShowSignatures
0064AC30    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverChooseReward
00648010    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverInvalidQuest
0064A4F0    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverListQuests
0064B190    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverQuestComplete
006482C0    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverQuestFailed
0064AA80    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverRequestItems
0064A6B0    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverSendQuest
0064B230    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverStatus
0064B5B0    CGPlayer_C__OnSellResponse
0064FBF0    CGPlayer_C__OnSignedResults
0064B330    CGPlayer_C__OnTrainerList
00649570    CGPlayer_C__OnTurnInPetitionResults
006527C0    CGPlayer_C__OnVendorInventory
00661540    CGPlayer_C__PostInit
00661240    CGPlayer_C__PostInit_0
0064EE70    CGPlayer_C__PreAnimate
0064ED50    CGPlayer_C__ReadItemResult
00648760    CGPlayer_C__ReceiveResurrectRequest
00657710    CGPlayer_C__SendTextEmote
0065C7A0    CGPlayer_C__SetActiveMirrorHandlers
006583F0    CGPlayer_C__SetCombatMode
00658F60    CGPlayer_C__SetPlayerMirrorHandlers
0065A0D0    CGPlayer_C__ShouldRender
0065D720    CGPlayer_C__Shutdown
0064BF20    CGPlayer_C__TalkToTrainer
0065CF30    CGPlayer_C__UnsetActiveMirrorHandlers
0065ED30    CGPlayer_C___CGPlayer_C
00660C30    CGPlayer_C__destructor
0065BC60    CGPlayer_C_virt0C
0064EBB0    CGPlayer_C_virt100
00659D60    CGPlayer_C_virt108
00656360    CGPlayer_C_virt10C
00659E60    CGPlayer_C_virt110
00655F40    CGPlayer_C_virt118
0064F6A0    CGPlayer_C_virt124
006D9930    CGPlayer_C_virtF4
006D9B90    CGPlayer_C_virtF8
006D9C90    CGPlayer_C_virtFC
005125A0    CGQuestInfo__AcceptQuest
00512540    CGQuestInfo__CompleteQuest
005117E0    CGQuestInfo__ConfirmAcceptQuest
00512690    CGQuestInfo__DeclineQuest
005127D0    CGQuestInfo__GiveQuestItems
00512440    CGQuestInfo__IsCompletable
005124B0    CGQuestInfo__QueryQuest
00512300    CGQuestInfo__QuestGiverFinished
00567F00    CGQuestLog__AbandonSelectedQuest__
009502E0    CGSimpleHealthBar__RemoveMirrorHandlers
004E9BB0    CGSpellBook__CastSpell
004E9A60    CGSpellBook__PickupSpell
004EA850    CGSpellBook__UpdateSpells
0051B070    CGTabardCreationFrame__Close
00513D80    CGTaxiMap__TakeTaxiNode
005137E0    CGTaxiMap__TaxiNodeType
0050D1C0    CGTradeInfo__HandleTradeMessage
005133C0    CGTradeInfo__SetTradePartner
00561DA0    CGTradeSkillInfo__GetSubClassIndexFromSkill
00564200    CGTradeSkillInfo__SetInvTypeFilter
005644C0    CGTradeSkillInfo__SetSubClassFilter
004CBCD0    CGTutorial__ClearTutorials
004CB7A0    CGTutorial__ResetTutorials
004DC390    CGUIBindings__GetCommand
004E0080    CGUIBindings__GetCommandAction
004DFED0    CGUIBindings__GetCommandKey_0
006B5690    CGUnit_C__CGUnit_C
006A25D0    CGUnit_C__DisplayInfoNeedsUpdate
0055D490    CGUnit_C__GetAura
0068E980    CGUnit_C__GetGroundNormal
0065EC30    CGUnit_C__GetObjectName
006CBC60    CGUnit_C__GetParryingItem
0065EC40    CGUnit_C__GetPosition
006983C0    CGUnit_C__GetWorldMatrix
006B9240    CGUnit_C__Initialize
00669BC0    CGUnit_C__OnJump
00669AE0    CGUnit_C__OnMoveStart
00669CA0    CGUnit_C__OnMoveStop
00690C80    CGUnit_C__OnPitchStart
00667D00    CGUnit_C__OnPitchStop
006A8E80    CGUnit_C__OnRightClick
00669EC0    CGUnit_C__OnSetRunMode
00669B50    CGUnit_C__OnStrafeStart
00669D00    CGUnit_C__OnStrafeStop
00669F10    CGUnit_C__OnTeleport
00690C50    CGUnit_C__OnTurnStart
00669E70    CGUnit_C__OnTurnStop
006B1420    CGUnit_C__PlayEmoteAnimation
006B7D20    CGUnit_C__PostInit
0069D440    CGUnit_C__PostShutdown
0069E000    CGUnit_C__QueryModelStats
006A57B0    CGUnit_C__RefreshDataPointers
006BD320    CGUnit_C__SetImpactKitEffect
006B9B60    CGUnit_C__Shutdown
0069D760    CGUnit_C__UnitReaction
006B7720    CGUnit_C__UpdateDisplayInfo
00650780    CGUnit_C__UpdateUnitCollisionBox
006AE7D0    CGUnit_C_virt00
006ABC60    CGUnit_C_virt04
0069BFB0    CGUnit_C_virt08
006B8310    CGUnit_C_virt0C
006ADD30    CGUnit_C_virt10
00697A80    CGUnit_C_virt108
00697B80    CGUnit_C_virt10C
00690ED0    CGUnit_C_virt110
00692E40    CGUnit_C_virt118
00693360    CGUnit_C_virt124
006A1C30    CGUnit_C_virt38
00691690    CGUnit_C_virt3C
0068FEE0    CGUnit_C_virt40
0069D390    CGUnit_C_virt48
0069D3C0    CGUnit_C_virt4C
006A1CF0    CGUnit_C_virt50
006A1F50    CGUnit_C_virt54
006A3700    CGUnit_C_virt58
00690E80    CGUnit_C_virt5C
006B45D0    CGUnit_C_virt64
00691A10    CGUnit_C_virt74
006B15F0    CGUnit_C_virt78
00692760    CGUnit_C_virt84
006B2A00    CGUnit_C_virt98
006996A0    CGUnit_C_virt9C
0069AD70    CGUnit_C_virtA0
0069B140    CGUnit_C_virtA4
0068EB60    CGUnit_C_virtA8
0068DAA0    CGUnit_C_virtB0
0065ECF0    CGUnit_C_virtB4
006A1930    CGUnit_C_virtB8
006C2600    CGUnit_C_virtCC
00478D80    CGUnit_C_virtE4
006BE0F0    CGUnit_C_virtF4
006BD2B0    CGUnit_C_virtF8
006BD1C0    CGUnit_C_virtFC
00496350    CGWorldFrame__GetActiveCamera
0073ACC0    CGWorldFrame__Intersect
0049B830    CGWorldFrame__OnFrameRender
004989D0    CGWorldFrame__OnLayerTrackObject
0049A740    CGWorldFrame__OnLayerUpdate
0049ACE0    CGWorldFrame__OnWorldUpdate
00499710    CGWorldFrame__Render
0049B740    CGWorldFrame__RenderWorld
0049B710    CGWorldFrame___scalar_deleting_destructor_
0049AC50    CGWorldFrame___vector_deleting_destructor_
004CF6E0    CGWorldMap__ProcessClick
004CF0E0    CGWorldMap__SetMap
0047B720    CGlueMgr__ChangeRealm
0047B7A0    CGlueMgr__CreateCharacter
0047B5C0    CGlueMgr__DefaultServerLogin
0047B7F0    CGlueMgr__DeleteCharacter
0047C6A0    CGlueMgr__EnterWorld
0047E350    CGlueMgr__Initialize
0047D400    CGlueMgr__NetDisconnectHandler
0047D070    CGlueMgr__Resume
0047E530    CGlueMgr__Shutdown
0047C370    CGlueMgr__StatusDialogClick
0047AF30    CGlueMgr__UpdateCurrentScreen
00611B40    CGxDeviceD3d__DeviceSetFormat
00610320    CGxDeviceD3d__ILoadD3dLib
0060E400    CGxDeviceOpenGl__DeviceSetFormat
0060B5C0    CGxDevice__AdapterMonitorModes
006BB0C0    CGxDevice__BuildSelectionMatrix
0060AD10    CGxDevice__DeviceAdapterID
0060AEB0    CGxDevice__DeviceAdapterInfer
00605F90    CGxDevice__DeviceOverride
00604620    CGxDevice__LogOpen
00606E40    CGxDevice__Pop
0079BBF0    CGxDevice__ProjectTex2D
00409510    CGxDevice__Push
006BBDC0    CGxDevice__SetCircleRenderStates
00771580    CMapChunk__CreateChunkLayerTex
0077B810    CMapChunk__CreateIndices
0077C6C0    CMapChunk__CreateVerticesLocal
0077CCA0    CMapChunk__CreateVerticesLocal__
0077BC10    CMapChunk__CreateVerticesWorld
0077C340    CMapChunk__CreateVerticesWorld_0
00771000    CMapChunk__UnpackAlphaBits
007706B0    CMapChunk__UnpackAlphaShadowBits
00769170    CMapObj__Create
00777030    CMap__CreateMapObjDef
00777370    CMap__CreateMapObjDef_0
00777BB0    CMap__Load
00791500    CMap__LoadTexture
00777780    CMap__LoadWdt
00775400    CMap__SafeOpen
00775450    CMap__SafeRead
005199D0    CModelComplex__CModelComplex_0
005196E0    CModelComplex__CopyCameras
0094CA50    CMovement__OnMoveStop
00949160    CMovement__OnPitchStop
00948F10    CMovement__OnStrafeStop
009495A0    CMovement__OnTurnStop
00666A40    CMovement__UpdateStatus
005B6050    CNetClient__Process
005B6030    CNetClient__ResetHandler
0042B7D0    CRenderBatch__Clear
0042B740    CRenderBatch__QueueCallback
004236E0    CSRWLock__Enter
00427850    CSRWLock__Leave
0042CA10    CSimpleFontString__UpdateString
00438D50    CSimpleFrame__LoadXML
00436260    CSimpleFrame__OnFrameRender
006A3580    CTMFace
006DF5B0    CVGxApiCallback
006DF440    CVGxColorBitsCallback
006DF4D0    CVGxDepthBitsCallback
006E0780    CVGxRefreshCallback
006E0420    CVGxResolutionCallback
006DE420    CVar__Destroy
006DF350    CVar__Initialize
006DE470    CVar__Lookup
006DEFD0    CVar__Register
004BDB50    CVar__RegisterAll
006DDD50    CVar__Set
0073EDC0    CWorld__ObjectCreate
00497900    CWorld__UnloadMap
0084BA1E    CallCatchBlock(EHExceptionRecord *,EHRegistrationNode *,_CONTEXT *,_s_FuncInfo const *,void *,int,ulong)
00463CE0    CameraCreate
00463D20    CameraDuplicate
0044DE30    CaptureScreen
00845B60    CatchGuardHandler(EHExceptionRecord *,CatchGuardRN *,void *,void *)
0084BDCA    CatchIt(EHExceptionRecord *,EHRegistrationNode *,_CONTEXT *,void *,_s_FuncInfo const *,_s_HandlerType const *,_s_CatchableType const *,_s_TryBlockMapEntry const *,int,EHRegistrationNode *,uchar)
0049E820    ChannelCommand
0064C500    ChannelPlayerCommand
00482170    CharCreateRegisterScriptFunctions
006346A0    Checksum
004C74E0    ClickTerrain
006939F0    ClickToMove__GetInteractDistanceOfAction
0041CD40    ClientConnection__ClientConnection
0041C160    ClientConnection__HandleAuthResponse
0041C870    ClientConnection__HandleCharEnum
0041C270    ClientConnection__HandleCharacterCreate
0041C2A0    ClientConnection__HandleCharacterDelete
0041BFB0    ClientConnection__HandleCharacterLoginFailed
0041CF70    ClientConnection___ClientConnection
0062BDE0    ClientConnection___scalar_deleting_destructor_
00472B00    ClientDb_GetLocalizedRow
005B7EF0    ClientDb_StringLookup
004064A0    ClientDestroyGame
00402E00    ClientIdle
00405520    ClientInitializeGame
0079A3F0    ClientInitializeGameTime
00662130    ClientInitializeGame_0
00403A90    ClientRegisterConsoleCommands
0062C340    ClientServices_CharacterCreate
0062CEB0    ClientServices_CharacterForceLogout
0062C650    ClientServices_CharacterLogout
0062B960    ClientServices_ClearMessageHandler
0062C0E0    ClientServices_Connect
0062B780    ClientServices_Disconnect
0062B7B0    ClientServices_GetCurrent
0062BCA0    ClientServices_GetErrorToken
0062CF40    ClientServices_Initialize
0062BE60    ClientServices_PollStatus
0062B920    ClientServices_Send
0062B940    ClientServices_SetMessageHandler
0062BCC0    ClientServices_ValidDisconnect
0047A480    ClntObjMgrCreate
004794D0    ClntObjMgrDestroy
00476580    ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
0047A410    ClntObjMgrInitialize
00477860    ClntObjMgrInitializeShared
00477B50    ClntObjMgrObjectPtr
004788E0    ClntObjMgrUnsetObjMirrorHandler
004C2FA0    CloseLoot
00421DE0    CmdLineGetBool
00421E10    CmdLineProcess
0085CCB0    CompletionRoutine
006DC010    ConsoleCommandExecute
006DD840    ConsoleCommandInitialize
006DD780    ConsoleCommandRegister
006DD060    ConsoleCommandUnregister
006DD160    ConsoleCommandWriteHelp
006E0DA0    ConsoleDeviceInitialize
006DBB20    ConsolePrintf
006DCA10    ConsoleScreenDestroy
006DC8B0    ConsoleScreenInitialize
006DB9E0    ConsoleWrite
006DBAD0    ConsoleWriteA
004960B0    CopyAndExpandDescriptors
006C22D0    CopyMatrixByGuid
006C46E0    CreateCombatLogEntry
00479980    CreateObject
008597CC    CreateToolhelp32Snapshot
005F7830    DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F6E90    DBCache_CreatureStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_CreatureStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F6D60    DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F7350    DBCache_GuildStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_GuildStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F6FC0    DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F70F0    DBCache_NPCText_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_NPCText_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F7220    DBCache_NameCache_unsigned___int64_CHashKeyGUID___DBCache_NameCache_unsigned___int64_CHashKeyGUID_
005F75B0    DBCache_PageTextCache_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_PageTextCache_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F76E0    DBCache_PetNameCache_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_PetNameCache_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005F7480    DBCache_QuestCache_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_QuestCache_int_HASHKEY_INT_
005FAE60    DBCache__CancelCallback
005FB300    DBCache__CancelCallback_0
005FD9A0    DBItemCache_GetInfoBlockByID
00473690    DNameNode__DNameNode
006011C0    DbArenaTeamCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FCCB0    DbCreatureCache_GetInfoBlockById
00601710    DbDanceCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FC620    DbGameObjectCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FE8A0    DbGuildCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FD350    DbItemNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
00600430    DbItemTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FE6E0    DbNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FE040    DbNpcCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FF350    DbPageTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FF9A0    DbPetNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FFEE0    DbPetitionCache_GetInfoBlockById
005FEE00    DbQuestCache_GetInfoBlockById
00600AD0    DbWoWCache_GetInfoBlockById
00792490    DbWoWCache_Shutdown_WARDEN_UNLOAD
006E1C20    DetectHardware
008594EC    DirectInput8Create
006E47B0    DllMain(x,x,x)
00401A90    EnableCallback
004778D0    EnumVisibleObjects
00401A10    ErrorDisplayFilterCallback
00423830    EventIsKeyDown
00423D70    EventRegister
004239C0    EventRegisterEx
00423C90    EventSetMouseMode
00423B30    EventSetTimer_1
00423D90    EventUnregister
0084B89E    ExFilterRethrow(_EXCEPTION_POINTERS *)
006E7650    ExceptionFilterWin32
0084BE36    FindHandlerForForeignException(EHExceptionRecord *,EHRegistrationNode *,_CONTEXT *,void *,_s_FuncInfo const *,int,int,EHRegistrationNode *)
008049F0    FrameScript_DisplayError
007CF6B0    FrameScript_Execute
007D01E0    FrameScript_GetText
00803340    FrameScript_GetTop
007CE4E0    FrameScript_GetVariable
007CE460    FrameScript_RegisterFunction
007D1150    FrameScript_SignalEvent
007CE4A0    FrameScript_UnregisterFunction
006318B0    FriendList__AddIgnore
006308F0    FriendList__AddOrDelIgnore
00631AE0    FriendList__DelIgnore
0062FCD0    FriendList__Destroy
0062DE40    FriendList__FriendList
00633390    FriendList__Initialize
006319A0    FriendList__RemoveFriend
0062FFE0    FriendList__RemoveFriend_0
00630150    FriendList__SendWho
00401070    GenPacket
0081ED70    GetACP
0055E980    GetBagAtIndex
006CB110    GetBagItem
0068E190    GetClickToMoveState
0068E220    GetClickToMoveStruct
006E7A10    GetCurrentProcessId
006E7A00    GetCurrentThreadId
006E64C0    GetExceptionNameWin32
0084E56E    GetFileVersionInfoA
0084E574    GetFileVersionInfoSizeA
0058FC90    GetGUIDByKeyword
00682470    GetItemIDByName
007CE280    GetLuaState
00477950    GetObjectPtr
00484250    GetRow_ClientDB
007B42D0    GetSpellFailedEventString
004ED9E0    GetSpellIdByName
007B8670    GetSpellManaCostByID
005911D0    GetUnitFromName
00697940    GetUnitType
00657090    GuildCharterTurnInCallback
00602250    GxAdapterMonitorModes
006387E0    GxuFontCreateFont
004755D0    HeapUsage
00987046    HidD_FreePreparsedData
0098705E    HidD_GetAttributes
00987070    HidD_GetHidGuid
00987064    HidD_GetPreparsedData
00987052    HidD_GetProductString
0098704C    HidD_GetSerialNumberString
0098706A    HidD_SetFeature
00987058    HidP_GetCaps
0044E420    ILayerPaint
0044E680    IStockInitialize
0084E592    ImmAssociateContext
0084E59E    ImmAssociateContextEx
0084E5AA    ImmGetCandidateListA
0084E58C    ImmGetCompositionStringA
0084E586    ImmGetContext
0084E580    ImmGetConversionStatus
0084E5A4    ImmNotifyIME
0084E57A    ImmReleaseContext
0084E598    ImmSetConversionStatus
00476DE0    InitObject
00406780    InitializeGlobal
00582850    InputControlDestroy
0057E990    InputControlRegisterScriptFunctions
0081E3A0    InputEvent
00407870    InstallGameConsoleCommands
0084B95C    IsInExceptionSpec(EHExceptionRecord *,_s_ESTypeList const *)
004EDE30    IsValidSpell
006975C0    LoadMovePacket
00403660    LoadNewWorld
004B2280    LoadScriptFunctions_
008279D0    LoadWardenModule
00402F30    LogObjectInfo
00496110    MirrorInitialize
00669A20    MovementDestroy
00401520    MovementInit
00422C30    NDCToDDCHeight
005B6CD0    NETEVENTQUEUE__AddEvent
00467C80    NTempest__CMath__exp2_
00467BD0    NTempest__CMath__log2_
005B6400    NetClient__DelayedDelete
005B6310    NetClient__Destroy
005B5F40    NetClient__Disconnect
005B6200    NetClient__GetNetStats
005B65F0    NetClient__HandleData
005B66D0    NetClient__HandleDisconnect
005B5E60    NetClient__Initialize
005B68E0    NetClient__NetClient
004764F0    NetClient__PopObjMgr
004764B0    NetClient__PushObjMgr
005B6010    NetClient__SetMessageHandler
005B6880    NetClient__WCDisconnected
005B6570    NetClient__WCMessageReady
005B69C0    NetClient___NetClient
005B6A40    NetClient___NetClient_0
005B6AA0    NetClient___scalar_deleting_destructor_
00479D40    ObjDelete
006566C0    ObjectTracking
00479E40    ObjectUpdateHandler
00479B20    ObjectUpdateHandler_0
006DB100    OnChar
006DC130    OnIdle_0
006DC260    OnKeyDown
006DB300    OnKeyDownRepeat
006DA390    OnKeyUp
006DB180    OnMouseDown
006DA180    OnMouseMove
0044DFE0    OnPaint
00690D60    OnUnitMoveEvent
00822D50    OsTlsGetValue
006EACF0    OutputTime
00479C00    PartialUpdateFromFullUpdate
00820420    PerformanceCounter
00661670    PlayerClientInitialize
0079E080    PlayerNameInitialize
0079CE70    PlayerNameShutdown
006ADFF0    PossessNPC
00479130    PostInitObject
00401840    PrintFilterMask
00423260    PropGet
009505C0    PtFuncCompare
00646310    RandomRollNameQueryCallback
006E0830    RegisterGxCVars
006DC760    RegisterHandlers_1
007D1A90    RegisterInterfaceEvents
00403370    ReleasePacket
0056E990    RepairItem
0041BDB8    RtlUnwind
006E9810    SCmdGetBool
006E9400    SCmdGetNum
006E9830    SCmdProcess
006E9930    SCmdProcessCommandLine
006E9530    SCmdRegisterArgList
006EA0D0    SCritSect__Enter
006EA0E0    SCritSect__Leave
006EA0B0    SCritSect__SCritSect
006E79F0    SErrCatchUnhandledExceptions
006E6C70    SErrDestroy
006E6020    SErrInitialize
006E6B60    SErrRegisterHandler
006E68E0    SErrSetLogCallback
006E6870    SErrSetLogTitleString
006EA390    SEvent__SEvent
006EB230    SLogCreate
006EB330    SLogDestroy
006E4720    SMemAlloc
006E4780    SMemFree
006EA250    SMutex__Create
006EA400    SMutex__Create_0
006E9DF0    SRWLock__IAllocEvent
006E9EA0    SRWLock__IFreeEvent
006E8380    SRegLoadValue
006E84E0    SRegSaveValue
006F43F0    SServerInitialize
006E4960    SStrCmpI
006E4EF0    SStrCopy
006E5B80    SStrInitialize
006E4F70    SStrLen
006E51B0    SStrPrintf
006E5210    SStrToInt
006E5280    SStrToUnsigned
006E1810    SaveHardware
0044E5A0    ScrnInitialize
0044E430    ScrnLayerCreate
0064CD30    SellItem
00402FC0    SendErrorLog
005B64E0    SendPacket
00949CC0    SetFacing
00987034    SetupDiDestroyDeviceInfoList
0098703A    SetupDiEnumDeviceInfo
0098702E    SetupDiEnumDeviceInterfaces
00987040    SetupDiGetClassDevsA
00987028    SetupDiGetDeviceInterfaceDetailA
00987022    SetupDiGetDeviceRegistryPropertyA
006532A0    SkillRankChangeHandler
007A4590    SkySunGlare
0059A2B0    SmartScreenRectClearAllGrids
009461F0    SndInterfaceSetGlueMusic
006568F0    SoulStoneCompare
007C8720    SpellTableInitialize
007C4640    Spell_C_CastSpell
007BA750    Spell_C_HandleSpriteRay
004C0D10    Spell_C_TargetTradeItem
007BFD70    Spell_C__GetItemCooldown
007BE690    Spell_C__GetSpellCooldown
007BFD40    Spell_C__GetSpellCooldown_Proxy
007B9C80    Spell_C__GetSpellRange
006E7B80    StartAddress
006E4650    StormRtlDestroy
0045A7E0    SysMsgAdd
00639A30    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___Destroy
006398E0    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___InternalDelete
00639910    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___InternalNew
00639A90    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR____scalar_deleting_destructor_
005F57C0    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
005FA120    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
005F2450    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
005F6820    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
005F3FA0    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
005F9F70    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
005F1400    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
005F64C0    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
005F4500    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
005F9FD0    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
005F17A0    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
005F6580    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
007C1210    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___Destroy
007C1140    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___InternalDelete
007C10E0    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___InternalNew
007C1460    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE____scalar_deleting_destructor_
00461AE0    TextBlockCreate
00462A00    TextBlockGenerateFont
008597C6    Thread32First
008597C0    Thread32Next
0070DAF0    TimerFunc
00822D10    TlsAlloc
0075C740    TraceLine
0067C930    Trade_C_AddMoney
0067C510    Trade_C_BeginTrade
0067C750    Trade_C_CancelTrade
0067C3E0    Trade_C_Destroy
0067CFE0    Trade_C_Initialize
00845C65    TranslatorGuardHandler(EHExceptionRecord *,TranslatorGuardRN *,void *,void *)
00406EF0    UninstallGameConsoleCommands
00656630    UnitTracking
004B2410    UnloadScriptFunctions_0
006DC840    UnregisterHandlers_1
006E3930    UpdateGameTime
006E3840    UpdateGameTime2
006B5D00    UpdateMountModel
00799F50    UpdateTime
00681260    UseItem
006E0010    ValidateFormatMonitor
007999D0    ValidateNameDestroy
0084E568    VerQueryValueA
0098701C    WSAAsyncGetHostByName
00987016    WSACancelAsyncRequest
00421150    WSACleanup
00858E50    WSACleanup_0
00858E08    WSAGetLastError
00858E4A    WSAStartup
00680440    Win95IsDebuggerPresent(void)
00406C70    WinMain
00406D70    WinMain(x,x,x,x)
0079F760    WorldTextInitialize
004023D0    WowClientDestroy
004049F0    WowLogHeader
006E2F30    WowTime__WowGetTimeString_0
008463B6    `eh vector constructor iterator'(void *,uint,int,void (*)(void *),void (*)(void *))
00858E26    accept
00986FFE    acmFormatSuggest
0098700A    acmStreamConvert
00986FF8    acmStreamOpen
00987010    acmStreamPrepareHeader
00986FF2    acmStreamSize
00987004    acmStreamUnprepareHeader
00858E3E    bind
00858E02    closesocket
00858E2C    connect
00825300    fnInternetCallback
008D1270    fptc
004121FC    getSystemCP(int)
00858E44    htonl
00858DFC    htons
00858E32    inet_addr
00858E20    ioctlsocket
0051B0F0    j_CGTabardCreationFrame__Close
00836C50    j_CGUnit_C_virtCC
00602840    j_CGxDevice__LogOpen
004011E0    j_ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
0044E580    j_ILayerPaint
0085EC10    j_PerformanceCounter
0040B4BB    j__atol
00421E50    j_nullsub_6
00858E38    listen
00858DF6    ntohs
00497320    pCallback
00858E0E    recv
00858E56    select
00858E14    send
00411F79    setSBCS(threadmbcinfostruct *)
00411FCE    setSBUpLow(threadmbcinfostruct *)
00858E1A    socket
00401000    start
00843D38    start_0
00843EC8    start_1
00985148    start_10
0098600E    start_11
009862CE    start_12
0098647E    start_13
0098676E    start_14
008444CD    start_2
00844A6D    start_3
00844BA8    start_4
008481EE    start_5
00849B1E    start_6
0084B4AE    start_7
00984EF8    start_8
00985028    start_9
008457E4    std::exception::exception(char const * const &)
00845832    std::exception::exception(exception::exception const &)
0040EBCC    strtoxl(localeinfo_struct *,char const *,char const * *,int,int)
0040EE4A    strtoxq(localeinfo_struct *,char const *,char const * *,int,int)
00411633    terminate(void)
0041166C    unexpected(void)
00411EE6    x_ismbbtype_l(localeinfo_struct *,uint,int,int)
```

----------


## Apoc

```
0047BDD0    Packet_
00521920    Packet_MSG_AUCTION_HELLO
004D3F90    Packet_MSG_BATTLEGROUND_PLAYER_POSITIONS
007B8FA0    Packet_MSG_CHANNEL_START
007B90C0    Packet_MSG_CHANNEL_UPDATE
00526170    Packet_MSG_GUILD_BANK_LOG_QUERY
00526420    Packet_MSG_GUILD_BANK_MONEY_WITHDRAWN
00552BA0    Packet_MSG_GUILD_EVENT_LOG_QUERY
005536C0    Packet_MSG_GUILD_PERMISSIONS
0056DEC0    Packet_MSG_INSPECT_ARENA_TEAMS
0056DE10    Packet_MSG_INSPECT_HONOR_STATS
00522B00    Packet_MSG_LIST_STABLED_PETS
0054BE30    Packet_MSG_LOOKING_FOR_GROUP
006B71C0    Packet_MSG_MOVE_SET_PITCH_RATE
00695210    Packet_MSG_MOVE_TIME_SKIPPED
006B7220    Packet_MSG_MOVE_WATER_WALK
004F9F40    Packet_MSG_NOTIFY_PARTY_SQUELCH
00658C20    Packet_MSG_PETITION_RENAME
004D5D30    Packet_MSG_PVP_LOG_DATA
00526450    Packet_MSG_QUERY_GUILD_BANK_TEXT
004F1F20    Packet_MSG_QUERY_NEXT_MAIL_TIME
004F9D90    Packet_MSG_RAID_READY_CHECK
004FB5F0    Packet_MSG_RAID_READY_CHECK_CONFIRM
004F9B60    Packet_MSG_RAID_TARGET_UPDATE
00651EC0    Packet_MSG_SAVE_GUILD_EMBLEM
00646DC0    Packet_MSG_TABARDVENDOR_ACTIVATE
0068D050    Packet_NUM_MSG_TYPES
00633EC0    Packet_SMSG_ACCOUNT_DATA_TIMES
005341A0    Packet_SMSG_ACHIEVEMENT_DELETED
00533BC0    Packet_SMSG_ACHIEVEMENT_EARNED
00651590    Packet_SMSG_ACTION_BUTTONS
0068EF20    Packet_SMSG_AI_REACTION
00533E90    Packet_SMSG_ALL_ACHIEVEMENT_DATA
006476F0    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_ERROR
00647380    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_COMMAND_RESULT
006471E0    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_EVENT
00647170    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_INVITE
005B8820    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_QUERY_RESPONSE
00525770    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_ROSTER
005246B0    Packet_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_STATS
00520E80    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_BIDDER_LIST_RESULT
00521DD0    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_BIDDER_NOTIFICATION
00521960    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_COMMAND_RESULT
00520A30    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_LIST_PENDING_SALES
00520310    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_LIST_RESULT
00520630    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_OWNER_LIST_RESULT
005220E0    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_OWNER_NOTIFICATION
00522420    Packet_SMSG_AUCTION_REMOVED_NOTIFICATION
006A7DC0    Packet_SMSG_AURA_UPDATE
00647930    Packet_SMSG_AVAILABLE_VOICE_CHANNEL
00538150    Packet_SMSG_BARBER_SHOP_RESULT
004D7020    Packet_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_LIST
004D3A00    Packet_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS
004D40B0    Packet_SMSG_BATTLEGROUND_PLAYER_LEFT
00647BD0    Packet_SMSG_CALENDAR_COMMAND_RESULT
006A4FF0    Packet_SMSG_CANCEL_AUTO_REPEAT
007C0830    Packet_SMSG_CAST_FAILED
004A6530    Packet_SMSG_CHANNEL_LIST
0049BCE0    Packet_SMSG_CHANNEL_MEMBER_COUNT
004AE5C0    Packet_SMSG_CHANNEL_NOTIFY
0047BC90    Packet_SMSG_CHAR_CUSTOMIZE
0047CB10    Packet_SMSG_CHAR_RENAME
005B86A0    Packet_SMSG_CHEAT_DUMP_ITEMS_DEBUG_ONLY_RESPONSE
00634050    Packet_SMSG_CHECK_FOR_BOTS
006CD4E0    Packet_SMSG_CLEAR_TARGET
0041CBB0    Packet_SMSG_CLIENTCACHE_VERSION
006A4F70    Packet_SMSG_CLIENT_CONTROL_UPDATE
004E91C0    Packet_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_MAP_INFO
004E86A0    Packet_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_INFO
004E8CC0    Packet_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_STATE_CHANGED
0068EE00    Packet_SMSG_COMPRESSED_MOVES
0047A2D0    Packet_SMSG_COMPRESSED_UPDATE_OBJECT
00633120    Packet_SMSG_CONTACT_LIST
007BADB0    Packet_SMSG_COOLDOWN_CHEAT
005B8640    Packet_SMSG_CREATURE_QUERY_RESPONSE
00534280    Packet_SMSG_CRITERIA_DELETED
00533D00    Packet_SMSG_CRITERIA_UPDATE
0064A460    Packet_SMSG_CROSSED_INEBRIATION_THRESHOLD
00655A60    Packet_SMSG_DAMAGE_CALC_LOG
005B8E80    Packet_SMSG_DANCE_QUERY_RESPONSE
004ACDC0    Packet_SMSG_DEFENSE_MESSAGE
0047A020    Packet_SMSG_DESTROY_OBJECT
006CA4E0    Packet_SMSG_DESTRUCTIBLE_BUILDING_DAMAGE
006B7100    Packet_SMSG_DISMOUNT
006C7BF0    Packet_SMSG_DISPEL_FAILED
00557FC0    Packet_SMSG_DUEL_COMPLETE
00557F80    Packet_SMSG_DUEL_COUNTDOWN
005581F0    Packet_SMSG_DUEL_REQUESTED
00558050    Packet_SMSG_DUEL_WINNER
004F9F90    Packet_SMSG_ECHO_PARTY_SQUELCH
0064A120    Packet_SMSG_EMOTE
00539550    Packet_SMSG_ENABLE_BARBER_SHOP
006C7DE0    Packet_SMSG_ENCHANTMENTLOG
00530220    Packet_SMSG_EQUIPMENT_SET_LIST
00530450    Packet_SMSG_EQUIPMENT_SET_SAVED
004A1FE0    Packet_SMSG_EXPECTED_SPAM_RECORDS
0068EDA0    Packet_SMSG_FLIGHT_SPLINE_SYNC
006B8B40    Packet_SMSG_FORCE_DISPLAY_UPDATE
006330D0    Packet_SMSG_FRIEND_STATUS
00684580    Packet_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_CUSTOM_ANIM
006845E0    Packet_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_DESPAWN_ANIM
00684520    Packet_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_PAGETEXT
005B8660    Packet_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_QUERY_RESPONSE
007B4E50    Packet_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_RESET_STATE
0079A060    Packet_SMSG_GAMESPEED_SET
0079A360    Packet_SMSG_GAMETIME_SET
0079A1E0    Packet_SMSG_GAMETIME_UPDATE
004AF060    Packet_SMSG_GM_MESSAGECHAT
0052E0E0    Packet_SMSG_GM_TICKET_STATUS_UPDATE
00510410    Packet_SMSG_GOSSIP_COMPLETE
00510D00    Packet_SMSG_GOSSIP_MESSAGE
00510440    Packet_SMSG_GOSSIP_POI
006467A0    Packet_SMSG_GROUP_CANCEL
006467D0    Packet_SMSG_GROUP_DECLINE
00646730    Packet_SMSG_GROUP_INVITE
004D3DF0    Packet_SMSG_GROUP_JOINED_BATTLEGROUND
006516B0    Packet_SMSG_GROUP_LIST
00646800    Packet_SMSG_GROUP_SET_LEADER
00528B40    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_BANK_LIST
00646DF0    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_COMMAND_RESULT
00646C80    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_DECLINE
00651F60    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_EVENT
00646CB0    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_INFO
00646C20    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_INVITE
005B8C90    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_QUERY_RESPONSE
00554AD0    Packet_SMSG_GUILD_ROSTER
0068F0E0    Packet_SMSG_HEALTH_UPDATE
0055A570    Packet_SMSG_INITIALIZE_FACTIONS
00658D80    Packet_SMSG_INITIAL_SPELLS
0064D0A0    Packet_SMSG_INSPECT
0064D0E0    Packet_SMSG_INSPECT_TALENT
004AD240    Packet_SMSG_INSTANCE_RESET
004AD310    Packet_SMSG_INSTANCE_RESET_FAILED
004F6800    Packet_SMSG_INSTANCE_SAVE_CREATED
005B8E50    Packet_SMSG_INVALIDATE_DANCE
005B8DC0    Packet_SMSG_INVALIDATE_PLAYER
007BDD10    Packet_SMSG_ITEM_COOLDOWN
0065E100    Packet_SMSG_ITEM_ENCHANT_TIME_UPDATE
005B8680    Packet_SMSG_ITEM_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
005B86C0    Packet_SMSG_ITEM_QUERY_MULTIPLE_RESPONSE
005B8800    Packet_SMSG_ITEM_TEXT_QUERY_RESPONSE
0047BFF0    Packet_SMSG_KICK_REASON
004FC170    Packet_SMSG_LEARNED_DANCE_MOVES
00661090    Packet_SMSG_LEARNED_SPELL
0054AB50    Packet_SMSG_LFG_DISABLED
0079A100    Packet_SMSG_LOGIN_SETTIMESPEED
004038E0    Packet_SMSG_LOGIN_VERIFY_WORLD
004ACC90    Packet_SMSG_LOG_XPGAIN
006951C0    Packet_SMSG_LOOT_LIST
004F6000    Packet_SMSG_MAIL_LIST_RESULT
004F1FF0    Packet_SMSG_MEETINGSTONE_COMPLETE
007BDE70    Packet_SMSG_MEETINGSTONE_IN_PROGRESS
00651350    Packet_SMSG_MEETINGSTONE_SETQUEUE
004AF040    Packet_SMSG_MESSAGECHAT
0054DC00    Packet_SMSG_MINIGAME_SETUP
0054DA40    Packet_SMSG_MINIGAME_STATE
006A9F00    Packet_SMSG_MIRRORIMAGE_DATA
007BACB0    Packet_SMSG_MODIFY_COOLDOWN
006B55C0    Packet_SMSG_MONSTER_MOVE_TRANSPORT
004DA140    Packet_SMSG_MOTD
00695290    Packet_SMSG_MOUNTSPECIAL_ANIM
006A9EA0    Packet_SMSG_MOVE_KNOCK_BACK
005B8A80    Packet_SMSG_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
00403810    Packet_SMSG_NEW_WORLD
00401280    Packet_SMSG_NOTIFICATION
004FD090    Packet_SMSG_NOTIFY_DANCE
007C6590    Packet_SMSG_NOTIFY_DEST_LOC_SPELL_CAST
005B86E0    Packet_SMSG_NPC_TEXT_UPDATE
00556F30    Packet_SMSG_OFFER_PETITION_ERROR
007B7B90    Packet_SMSG_ON_CANCEL_EXPECTED_RIDE_VEHICLE_AURA
005B8770    Packet_SMSG_PAGE_TEXT_QUERY_RESPONSE
006C79E0    Packet_SMSG_PARTYKILLLOG
00646900    Packet_SMSG_PARTY_COMMAND_RESULT
00649CA0    Packet_SMSG_PARTY_MEMBER_STATS_FULL
006C9FE0    Packet_SMSG_PERIODICAURALOG
005B8790    Packet_SMSG_PETITION_QUERY_RESPONSE
0055C760    Packet_SMSG_PET_ACTION_FEEDBACK
0068EFA0    Packet_SMSG_PET_ACTION_SOUND
007BD8E0    Packet_SMSG_PET_CAST_FAILED
0068F010    Packet_SMSG_PET_DISMISS_SOUND
0055DFB0    Packet_SMSG_PET_GUIDS
0055B070    Packet_SMSG_PET_MODE
005B8CF0    Packet_SMSG_PET_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
0055C5F0    Packet_SMSG_PET_REMOVED_SPELL
0055E5F0    Packet_SMSG_PET_SPELLS
007B9390    Packet_SMSG_PET_TAME_FAILURE
0055B0E0    Packet_SMSG_PET_UPDATE_COMBO_POINTS
00401390    Packet_SMSG_PLAYED_TIME
00646620    Packet_SMSG_PLAYER_MACRO_OBSOLETE
00648840    Packet_SMSG_PLAYER_SKINNED
004FC380    Packet_SMSG_PLAY_DANCE
007B7D20    Packet_SMSG_PLAY_SPELL_IMPACT
007B7C90    Packet_SMSG_PLAY_SPELL_VISUAL
00647AC0    Packet_SMSG_PLAY_TIME_WARNING
0069BE80    Packet_SMSG_POWER_UPDATE
0068F140    Packet_SMSG_PRE_RESURRECT
006C7A90    Packet_SMSG_PROCRESIST
00567AE0    Packet_SMSG_QUERY_TIME_RESPONSE
00650E00    Packet_SMSG_QUESTLOG_FULL
00650F20    Packet_SMSG_QUESTUPDATE_ADD_PVP_KILL
006465C0    Packet_SMSG_QUEST_CONFIRM_ACCEPT
005B8700    Packet_SMSG_QUEST_QUERY_RESPONSE
004A13F0    Packet_SMSG_RAID_INSTANCE_INFO
004ACFF0    Packet_SMSG_RAID_INSTANCE_MESSAGE
00654C50    Packet_SMSG_READ_ITEM_FAILED
0047AE70    Packet_SMSG_REALM_SPLIT
00646B70    Packet_SMSG_REAL_GROUP_UPDATE
004F5DC0    Packet_SMSG_RECEIVED_MAIL
00534030    Packet_SMSG_RESPOND_INSPECT_ACHIEVEMENTS
00654B60    Packet_SMSG_RESURRECT_REQUEST
0062DF70    Packet_SMSG_RWHOIS
004F5B80    Packet_SMSG_SEND_MAIL_RESULT
0065C270    Packet_SMSG_SEND_UNLEARN_SPELLS
0079A270    Packet_SMSG_SERVERTIME
004AB700    Packet_SMSG_SERVER_FIRST_ACHIEVEMENT
004ACEF0    Packet_SMSG_SERVER_MESSAGE
00558CA0    Packet_SMSG_SET_FACTION_ATWAR
0055A640    Packet_SMSG_SET_FACTION_STANDING
0055A5F0    Packet_SMSG_SET_FACTION_VISIBLE
00559920    Packet_SMSG_SET_FORCED_REACTIONS
007B51B0    Packet_SMSG_SET_PCT_SPELL_MODIFIER
0047CC10    Packet_SMSG_SET_PLAYER_DECLINED_NAMES_RESULT
006487F0    Packet_SMSG_SET_PROFICIENCY
0064D340    Packet_SMSG_SPELLBREAKLOG
0064D250    Packet_SMSG_SPELLDAMAGESHIELD
00655960    Packet_SMSG_SPELLENERGIZELOG
006557C0    Packet_SMSG_SPELLHEALLOG
00648990    Packet_SMSG_SPELLINSTAKILLLOG
00654FC0    Packet_SMSG_SPELLLOGEXECUTE
00654E70    Packet_SMSG_SPELLLOGMISS
006554C0    Packet_SMSG_SPELLNONMELEEDAMAGELOG
006489E0    Packet_SMSG_SPELLORDAMAGE_IMMUNE
007BDA80    Packet_SMSG_SPELL_COOLDOWN
007B8E90    Packet_SMSG_SPELL_DELAYED
007BD780    Packet_SMSG_SPELL_FAILED_OTHER
007C09B0    Packet_SMSG_SPELL_FAILURE
007C6420    Packet_SMSG_SPELL_GO
007B7AF0    Packet_SMSG_SPELL_UPDATE_CHAIN_TARGETS
006B72F0    Packet_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_UNSET_FLYING
006B7280    Packet_SMSG_SPLINE_SET_PITCH_RATE
00523150    Packet_SMSG_STABLE_RESULT
006B5570    Packet_SMSG_STANDSTATE_UPDATE
004FC120    Packet_SMSG_STOP_DANCE
004C11A0    Packet_SMSG_STOP_MIRROR_TIMER
006514C0    Packet_SMSG_SUMMON_REQUEST
00661110    Packet_SMSG_SUPERCEDED_SPELL
00647FC0    Packet_SMSG_TALENTS_INFO
004A44B0    Packet_SMSG_TEXT_EMOTE
006AB790    Packet_SMSG_THREAT_CLEAR
006AE760    Packet_SMSG_THREAT_REMOVE
006B7350    Packet_SMSG_THREAT_UPDATE
00655C60    Packet_SMSG_TIME_SYNC_REQ
004ACA90    Packet_SMSG_TITLE_EARNED
0067CBB0    Packet_SMSG_TRADE_STATUS
0067CD90    Packet_SMSG_TRADE_STATUS_EXTENDED
00651270    Packet_SMSG_TRAINER_BUY_FAILED
00403400    Packet_SMSG_TRANSFER_ABORTED
00401480    Packet_SMSG_TRANSFER_PENDING
004CBD90    Packet_SMSG_TUTORIAL_FLAGS
0068F170    Packet_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1191
00658CD0    Packet_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1205
00545B40    Packet_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1211
007B7C20    Packet_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1215
004D4180    Packet_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1223
00634110    Packet_SMSG_UPDATE_ACCOUNT_DATA
006339C0    Packet_SMSG_UPDATE_ACCOUNT_DATA_COMPLETE
0049C130    Packet_SMSG_UPDATE_INSTANCE_OWNERSHIP
0049E470    Packet_SMSG_UPDATE_LAST_INSTANCE
0047A1A0    Packet_SMSG_UPDATE_OBJECT
004A4570    Packet_SMSG_USERLIST_ADD
004A4730    Packet_SMSG_USERLIST_REMOVE
004A0740    Packet_SMSG_USERLIST_UPDATE
004A0600    Packet_SMSG_VOICE_CHAT_STATUS
0064A1A0    Packet_SMSG_VOICE_PARENTAL_CONTROLS
00647A00    Packet_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_LEAVE
00647760    Packet_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_ROSTER_UPDATE
00647A60    Packet_SMSG_VOICE_SET_TALKER_MUTED
007923B0    Packet_SMSG_WARDEN_DATA
00633140    Packet_SMSG_WHO
0062DF30    Packet_SMSG_WHOIS
004AC930    Packet_SMSG_ZONE_UNDER_ATTACK
004C6240    Packet__0
004D41B0    Packet__1
0068D0A0    Packet__10
004D2600    Packet__2
004D4220    Packet__3
004D4330    Packet__4
004D2700    Packet__5
004D42E0    Packet__6
004D4380    Packet__7
005304A0    Packet__8
0065F580    Packet__9
```

----------


## Apoc

```
00569B20    lua_AbandonQuest
005567F0    lua_AbandonSkill
004C5FE0    lua_AcceptAreaSpiritHeal
004BA910    lua_AcceptArenaTeam
004D6490    lua_AcceptBattlefieldPort
0047F7B0    lua_AcceptChangedOptionWarnings
0047EB50    lua_AcceptContest
005582D0    lua_AcceptDuel
0047EB20    lua_AcceptEULA
004BA850    lua_AcceptGroup
004BA8B0    lua_AcceptGuild
00546F60    lua_AcceptLFGMatch
004C2D00    lua_AcceptLevelGrant
00512CD0    lua_AcceptQuest
004BA7F0    lua_AcceptResurrect
0047EB40    lua_AcceptScanning
00556B00    lua_AcceptSkillUps
0054D9D0    lua_AcceptSockets
0047EB10    lua_AcceptTOS
0047EB30    lua_AcceptTerminationWithoutNotice
0050C4C0    lua_AcceptTrade
004BB5F0    lua_AcceptXPLoss
004D8B00    lua_AccountMsg_GetBody
004D89A0    lua_AccountMsg_GetHeaderPriority
004D8900    lua_AccountMsg_GetHeaderSubject
004D8F10    lua_AccountMsg_GetIndexHighestPriorityUnreadMsg
004D8FC0    lua_AccountMsg_GetIndexNextUnreadMsg
004D88C0    lua_AccountMsg_GetNumTotalMsgs
004D8E40    lua_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadMsgs
004D8EC0    lua_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadUrgentMsgs
004D8A50    lua_AccountMsg_LoadBody
004D93F0    lua_AccountMsg_LoadHeaders
004D9090    lua_AccountMsg_SetMsgRead
0052B5D0    lua_ActionHasRange
004A2120    lua_AddChatWindowChannel
0049C730    lua_AddChatWindowMessages
00631590    lua_AddFriend
006316A0    lua_AddIgnore
006316D0    lua_AddMute
00631640    lua_AddOrDelIgnore
00631670    lua_AddOrDelMute
00632580    lua_AddOrRemoveFriend
00551A60    lua_AddPreviewTalentPoints
00567800    lua_AddQuestWatch
00556990    lua_AddSkillUp
00535360    lua_AddTrackedAchievement
0050CB70    lua_AddTradeMoney
0058D580    lua_AppendToFile
00538A90    lua_ApplyBarberShopStyle
004B6150    lua_ArenaTeamDisband
004B5CE0    lua_ArenaTeamInviteByName
004B5DF0    lua_ArenaTeamLeave
00525650    lua_ArenaTeamRoster
004B6010    lua_ArenaTeamSetLeaderByName
004B5ED0    lua_ArenaTeamUninviteByName
005814C0    lua_AscendStop
004C5B60    lua_AssistUnit
004BA620    lua_AttackTarget
004BA650    lua_AutoEquipCursorItem
004F5830    lua_AutoLootMailItem
00527CE0    lua_AutoStoreGuildBankItem
00501360    lua_BankButtonIDToInvSlotID
005394A0    lua_BarberShopReset
004D6DF0    lua_BattlefieldMgrEntryInviteResponse
004D6E90    lua_BattlefieldMgrExitRequest
004D6E50    lua_BattlefieldMgrQueueInviteResponse
004D6E30    lua_BattlefieldMgrQueueRequest
004B0D70    lua_BeginTrade
004C27B0    lua_BindEnchant
00527680    lua_BuyGuildBankTab
0051C380    lua_BuyGuildCharter
0050B2F0    lua_BuyMerchantItem
00523ED0    lua_BuyPetition
00556C20    lua_BuySkillTier
00523530    lua_BuyStableSlot
00518060    lua_BuyTrainerService
0050B3F0    lua_BuybackItem
0051E9D0    lua_CalculateAuctionDeposit
0053EC60    lua_CalendarAddEvent
0053B010    lua_CalendarCanAddEvent
0053AFA0    lua_CalendarCanSendInvite
0053A8E0    lua_CalendarCloseEvent
0053A950    lua_CalendarContextDeselectEvent
0053F3D0    lua_CalendarContextEventCanComplain
0053D130    lua_CalendarContextEventCanEdit
0053A980    lua_CalendarContextEventClipboard
0053F4E0    lua_CalendarContextEventComplain
0053F220    lua_CalendarContextEventCopy
0053D240    lua_CalendarContextEventGetCalendarType
0053F340    lua_CalendarContextEventPaste
0053F100    lua_CalendarContextEventRemove
0053F010    lua_CalendarContextEventSignUp
0053CA80    lua_CalendarContextGetEventIndex
0053CF50    lua_CalendarContextInviteAvailable
0053D040    lua_CalendarContextInviteDecline
0053CB00    lua_CalendarContextInviteIsPending
0053CBF0    lua_CalendarContextInviteModeratorStatus
0053EF20    lua_CalendarContextInviteRemove
0053CD10    lua_CalendarContextInviteStatus
0053CE20    lua_CalendarContextInviteType
0053C9B0    lua_CalendarContextSelectEvent
0053ED90    lua_CalendarDefaultGuildFilter
0053D3B0    lua_CalendarEventAvailable
0053AEC0    lua_CalendarEventCanEdit
0053AD50    lua_CalendarEventCanModerate
0053DB50    lua_CalendarEventClearAutoApprove
0053DAD0    lua_CalendarEventClearLocked
0053ACB0    lua_CalendarEventClearModerator
0053D3F0    lua_CalendarEventDecline
0053AF10    lua_CalendarEventGetCalendarType
0053C630    lua_CalendarEventGetInvite
0053C820    lua_CalendarEventGetInviteResponseTime
0053AAB0    lua_CalendarEventGetInviteSortCriterion
0053A910    lua_CalendarEventGetNumInvites
0053AE30    lua_CalendarEventGetRepeatOptions
0053DCC0    lua_CalendarEventGetSelectedInvite
0053AB40    lua_CalendarEventGetStatusOptions
0053DB90    lua_CalendarEventGetTextures
0053ADE0    lua_CalendarEventGetTypes
0053FB30    lua_CalendarEventHasPendingInvite
0053AE80    lua_CalendarEventHaveSettingsChanged
0053EEF0    lua_CalendarEventInvite
0053AD20    lua_CalendarEventIsModerator
0053D340    lua_CalendarEventRemoveInvite
0053AF50    lua_CalendarEventSelectInvite
0053DB10    lua_CalendarEventSetAutoApprove
0053D6C0    lua_CalendarEventSetDate
0053D4A0    lua_CalendarEventSetDescription
0053DA90    lua_CalendarEventSetLocked
0053D870    lua_CalendarEventSetLockoutDate
0053D970    lua_CalendarEventSetLockoutTime
0053AC40    lua_CalendarEventSetModerator
0053D5A0    lua_CalendarEventSetRepeatOption
0053D630    lua_CalendarEventSetSize
0053ABA0    lua_CalendarEventSetStatus
0053DA20    lua_CalendarEventSetTextureID
0053D7C0    lua_CalendarEventSetTime
0053D430    lua_CalendarEventSetTitle
0053D510    lua_CalendarEventSetType
0053F5C0    lua_CalendarEventSignUp
0053A9B0    lua_CalendarEventSortInvites
0053BED0    lua_CalendarGetAbsMonth
0053A5A0    lua_CalendarGetDate
00542DF0    lua_CalendarGetDayEvent
0053C0B0    lua_CalendarGetDayEventSequenceInfo
0053C390    lua_CalendarGetEventIndex
0053F640    lua_CalendarGetEventInfo
0053C220    lua_CalendarGetFirstPendingInvite
00543210    lua_CalendarGetHolidayInfo
0053A850    lua_CalendarGetMaxCreateDate
0053A6E0    lua_CalendarGetMaxDate
0053A630    lua_CalendarGetMinDate
0053A790    lua_CalendarGetMinHistoryDate
0053BE00    lua_CalendarGetMonth
0053A520    lua_CalendarGetMonthNames
0053C000    lua_CalendarGetNumDayEvents
005415B0    lua_CalendarGetNumPendingInvites
0053C410    lua_CalendarGetRaidInfo
0053A560    lua_CalendarGetWeekdayNames
0053B080    lua_CalendarIsActionPending
0053EE50    lua_CalendarMassInviteArenaTeam
0053ECA0    lua_CalendarMassInviteGuild
0053EC90    lua_CalendarNewEvent
0053ED70    lua_CalendarNewGuildAnnouncement
0053ED80    lua_CalendarNewGuildEvent
0053C2C0    lua_CalendarOpenEvent
0053C9A0    lua_CalendarRemoveEvent
00545EA0    lua_CalendarSetAbsMonth
0053EBF0    lua_CalendarSetMonth
0053EEC0    lua_CalendarUpdateEvent
004EC3B0    lua_CallCompanion
00581B20    lua_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart
00581B90    lua_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop
00586B60    lua_CameraZoomIn
00586BC0    lua_CameraZoomOut
005380D0    lua_CanAlterSkin
0051E310    lua_CanCancelAuction
004A1040    lua_CanComplainChat
004F57A0    lua_CanComplainInboxItem
00554470    lua_CanEditGuildEvent
00554280    lua_CanEditGuildInfo
005543A0    lua_CanEditGuildTabInfo
00554040    lua_CanEditMOTD
00554160    lua_CanEditOfficerNote
005540D0    lua_CanEditPublicNote
00598C10    lua_CanEjectPassengerFromSeat
00580DE0    lua_CanExitVehicle
004BD530    lua_CanGrantLevel
00554310    lua_CanGuildBankRepair
00553E90    lua_CanGuildDemote
00553F20    lua_CanGuildInvite
00553E00    lua_CanGuildPromote
00553FB0    lua_CanGuildRemove
004D52A0    lua_CanHearthAndResurrectFromArea
004C2160    lua_CanInspect
004D5170    lua_CanJoinBattlefieldAsGroup
0050A820    lua_CanMerchantRepair
004CC4D0    lua_CanQueueForWintergrasp
0051E060    lua_CanSendAuctionQuery
0054B260    lua_CanSendLFGQuery
00531A70    lua_CanShowAchievementUI
004BA780    lua_CanShowResetInstances
00557570    lua_CanSignPetition
004BD5B0    lua_CanSummonFriend
0058D880    lua_CanSwitchVehicleSeat
00580E30    lua_CanSwitchVehicleSeats
0052E720    lua_CanUseEquipmentSets
005541F0    lua_CanViewOfficerNote
00527850    lua_CanWithdrawGuildBankMoney
004C2940    lua_CancelAreaSpiritHeal
0051FFA0    lua_CancelAuction
00538920    lua_CancelBarberShop
005582E0    lua_CancelDuel
007B93C0    lua_CancelItemTempEnchantment
0047F6F0    lua_CancelLogin
004BA970    lua_CancelLogout
004BA590    lua_CancelPendingEquip
00547040    lua_CancelPendingLFG
004809A0    lua_CancelRealmListQuery
004EBC30    lua_CancelShapeshiftForm
00555D50    lua_CancelSkillUps
004BADE0    lua_CancelSummon
004B0D80    lua_CancelTrade
0050C510    lua_CancelTradeAccept
007BAEC0    lua_CancelUnitBuff
0055E210    lua_CastPetAction
004EA060    lua_CastShapeshiftForm
004EEA30    lua_CastSpell
004EBE30    lua_CastSpellByID
004EDAF0    lua_CastSpellByName
00529840    lua_ChangeActionBarPage
0049EEB0    lua_ChangeChatColor
004814A0    lua_ChangeRealm
0049EDD0    lua_ChannelBan
0049ED90    lua_ChannelInvite
0049EDB0    lua_ChannelKick
0049ED10    lua_ChannelModerator
0049ED50    lua_ChannelMute
004A1610    lua_ChannelSilenceAll
004A1500    lua_ChannelSilenceVoice
0049EE10    lua_ChannelToggleAnnouncements
004A17C0    lua_ChannelUnSilenceAll
004A16B0    lua_ChannelUnSilenceVoice
0049EDF0    lua_ChannelUnban
0049ED30    lua_ChannelUnmoderator
0049ED70    lua_ChannelUnmute
0049EE50    lua_ChannelVoiceOff
0049EE30    lua_ChannelVoiceOn
004BB6F0    lua_CheckBinderDist
004F2870    lua_CheckInbox
004BAF10    lua_CheckInteractDistance
004FB5C0    lua_CheckReadyCheckTime
004BB630    lua_CheckSpiritHealerDist
004BB690    lua_CheckTalentMasterDist
00535250    lua_ClearAchievementComparisonUnit
004A0010    lua_ClearChannelWatch
004C1BF0    lua_ClearCursor
004C2030    lua_ClearFocus
0056DC20    lua_ClearInspectPlayer
00546E40    lua_ClearLFGAutojoin
00546EC0    lua_ClearLFMAutofill
00547FA0    lua_ClearLookingForGroup
00547FB0    lua_ClearLookingForMore
004DE160    lua_ClearOverrideBindings
004F8F10    lua_ClearPartyAssignment
004F1A30    lua_ClearSendMail
004C5C70    lua_ClearTarget
004CBE20    lua_ClearTutorials
0051EB20    lua_ClickAuctionSellItemButton
004CFCE0    lua_ClickLandmark
00523B60    lua_ClickPetitionButton
004F47E0    lua_ClickSendMailItemButton
0054D330    lua_ClickSocketButton
00523600    lua_ClickStablePet
0050CA60    lua_ClickTargetTradeButton
0050D7B0    lua_ClickTradeButton
00521730    lua_CloseAuctionHouse
005013E0    lua_CloseBankFrame
004D2890    lua_CloseBattlefield
00510610    lua_CloseGossip
00525E60    lua_CloseGuildBankFrame
0051C150    lua_CloseGuildRegistrar
00510000    lua_CloseItemText
0050E690    lua_CloseLoot
004F5DF0    lua_CloseMail
0050A500    lua_CloseMerchant
005232B0    lua_ClosePetStables
00557550    lua_ClosePetition
00523E90    lua_ClosePetitionVendor
00512A70    lua_CloseQuest
0054CF30    lua_CloseSocketInfo
0051B0E0    lua_CloseTabardCreation
00513560    lua_CloseTaxiMap
0050D720    lua_CloseTrade
00561E80    lua_CloseTradeSkill
00516570    lua_CloseTrainer
0055A310    lua_CollapseAllFactionHeaders
004A5720    lua_CollapseChannelHeader
0055A2C0    lua_CollapseFactionHeader
0056A930    lua_CollapseQuestHeader
005568D0    lua_CollapseSkillHeader
00564A20    lua_CollapseTradeSkillSubClass
00518350    lua_CollapseTrainerSkillLine
006C6CD0    lua_CombatLogAddFilter
006C6980    lua_CombatLogAdvanceEntry
006C7EB0    lua_CombatLogClearEntries
006C6010    lua_CombatLogGetCurrentEntry
006C67D0    lua_CombatLogGetNumEntries
006C47A0    lua_CombatLogGetRetentionTime
006C67C0    lua_CombatLogResetFilter
006C6840    lua_CombatLogSetCurrentEntry
006C43C0    lua_CombatLogSetRetentionTime
006C4410    lua_CombatLog_Object_IsA
006C4390    lua_CombatTextSetActiveUnit
004E7FB0    lua_CommentatorAddPlayer
004E7050    lua_CommentatorEnterInstance
004E7120    lua_CommentatorExitInstance
004E74C0    lua_CommentatorFollowPlayer
004E7C10    lua_CommentatorGetCamera
004E7CF0    lua_CommentatorGetCurrentMapID
004E6E90    lua_CommentatorGetInstanceInfo
004E6D50    lua_CommentatorGetMapInfo
004E6BB0    lua_CommentatorGetMode
004E60B0    lua_CommentatorGetNumMaps
004E7190    lua_CommentatorGetNumPlayers
004E7280    lua_CommentatorGetPlayerInfo
004E7640    lua_CommentatorLookatPlayer
004E81D0    lua_CommentatorRemovePlayer
004E8380    lua_CommentatorSetBattlemaster
004E7A60    lua_CommentatorSetCamera
004E84E0    lua_CommentatorSetCameraCollision
004E77C0    lua_CommentatorSetMapAndInstanceIndex
004E6A20    lua_CommentatorSetMode
004E8460    lua_CommentatorSetMoveSpeed
004E7910    lua_CommentatorSetPlayerIndex
004E8580    lua_CommentatorSetTargetHeightOffset
004E7D80    lua_CommentatorStartInstance
004E6B00    lua_CommentatorToggleMode
004E6CB0    lua_CommentatorUpdateMapInfo
004E6C10    lua_CommentatorUpdatePlayerInfo
004E60F0    lua_CommentatorZoomIn
004E6190    lua_CommentatorZoomOut
004AF1A0    lua_ComplainChat
004F5730    lua_ComplainInboxItem
00512D30    lua_CompleteQuest
005121A0    lua_ConfirmAcceptQuest
004B1060    lua_ConfirmBindOnUse
004BBD60    lua_ConfirmBinder
0050EB30    lua_ConfirmLootRoll
0050F2B0    lua_ConfirmLootSlot
004FB470    lua_ConfirmReadyCheck
004BAD20    lua_ConfirmSummon
004BBD20    lua_ConfirmTalentWipe
004B2230    lua_ConsoleAddMessage
0058D530    lua_ConsoleExec
0055E9C0    lua_ContainerIDToInventoryID
00561080    lua_ContainerRefundItemPurchase
00480080    lua_ContestAccepted
004FAF30    lua_ConvertToRaid
00482DA0    lua_CreateCharacter
007D1C50    lua_CreateFont
007D1FB0    lua_CreateFrame
004E5BE0    lua_CreateMacro
004CED40    lua_CreateMiniWorldMapArrowFrame
004CEC80    lua_CreateWorldMapArrowFrame
00570C30    lua_CursorCanGoInSlot
004B5350    lua_CursorHasItem
004B53D0    lua_CursorHasMacro
004B5410    lua_CursorHasMoney
004B5390    lua_CursorHasSpell
00484190    lua_CustomizeExistingCharacter
00482C90    lua_CycleCharCustomization
004BA940    lua_DeclineArenaTeam
00485140    lua_DeclineCharacter
004BA880    lua_DeclineGroup
004BA8E0    lua_DeclineGuild
004A0080    lua_DeclineInvite
00546FD0    lua_DeclineLFGMatch
004B77A0    lua_DeclineLevelGrant
0047F8B0    lua_DeclineName
004B20D0    lua_DeclineName_0
00512CE0    lua_DeclineQuest
004BA820    lua_DeclineResurrect
0047EB60    lua_DefaultServerLogin
00632780    lua_DelIgnore
006327B0    lua_DelMute
00484FB0    lua_DeleteCharacter
004C1D70    lua_DeleteCursorItem
0052F590    lua_DeleteEquipmentSet
0052E060    lua_DeleteGMTicket
004F3590    lua_DeleteInboxItem
004E4A60    lua_DeleteMacro
004FB180    lua_DemoteAssistant
00527770    lua_DepositGuildBankMoney
00581560    lua_DescendStop
004BD820    lua_DestroyTotem
0057F460    lua_DetectWowMouse
0047F2B0    lua_DisableAddOn
004B1BF0    lua_DisableAddOn_0
0047F370    lua_DisableAllAddOns
004B1CB0    lua_DisableAllAddOns_0
004EE980    lua_DisableSpellAutocast
004801D0    lua_DisconnectFromServer
004EC480    lua_DismissCompanion
004BD440    lua_Dismount
0049EBF0    lua_DisplayChannelOwner
0049EE90    lua_DisplayChannelVoiceOff
0049EE70    lua_DisplayChannelVoiceOn
004A0D40    lua_DoEmote
004FB440    lua_DoReadyCheck
005621D0    lua_DoTradeSkill
004B21F0    lua_DownloadSettings
004C4520    lua_DropCursorMoney
004C27E0    lua_DropItemOnUnit
004CDA60    lua_DungeonUsesTerrainMap
0047FF00    lua_EULAAccepted
004E4A90    lua_EditMacro
00598D00    lua_EjectPassengerFromSeat
0047F1A0    lua_EnableAddOn
004B1AF0    lua_EnableAddOn_0
0047F260    lua_EnableAllAddOns
004B1BB0    lua_EnableAllAddOns_0
004EE920    lua_EnableSpellAutocast
004C2D70    lua_EndBoundTradeable
004C2D10    lua_EndRefund
0047EE10    lua_EnterWorld
007D1E50    lua_EnumerateFrames
0049F5C0    lua_EnumerateServerChannels
004C1C10    lua_EquipCursorItem
004BD080    lua_EquipItemByName
004BA500    lua_EquipPendingItem
0052E6C0    lua_EquipmentManagerClearIgnoredSlotsForSave
0052E610    lua_EquipmentManagerIgnoreSlotForSave
0052E660    lua_EquipmentManagerIsSlotIgnoredForSave
0052E6D0    lua_EquipmentManagerUnignoreSlotForSave
005300B0    lua_EquipmentSetContainsLockedItems
0055A330    lua_ExpandAllFactionHeaders
004A57A0    lua_ExpandChannelHeader
005316D0    lua_ExpandCurrencyList
0055A350    lua_ExpandFactionHeader
0056A980    lua_ExpandQuestHeader
00556930    lua_ExpandSkillHeader
00564AC0    lua_ExpandTradeSkillSubClass
005183F0    lua_ExpandTrainerSkillLine
00559730    lua_FactionToggleAtWar
0058F5B0    lua_FillLocalizedClassList
004E9700    lua_FindSpellBookSlotByID
004CBB40    lua_FlagTutorial
005846F0    lua_FlipCameraYaw
004C1ED0    lua_FocusUnit
004C1F10    lua_FollowUnit
004B0D90    lua_ForceLogout
004B0DA0    lua_ForceQuit
004AFC10    lua_FrameXML_Debug
0052E070    lua_GMResponseNeedMoreHelp
0052E0D0    lua_GMResponseResolve
004BB4C0    lua_GMSurveyAnswer
004B66C0    lua_GMSurveyAnswerSubmit
004B67B0    lua_GMSurveyCommentSubmit
004BB560    lua_GMSurveyNumAnswers
004BB440    lua_GMSurveyQuestion
004BB5E0    lua_GMSurveySubmit
004BD890    lua_GameMovieFinished
00569820    lua_GetAbandonQuestItems
005666E0    lua_GetAbandonQuestName
0058D5A0    lua_GetAccountExpansionLevel
00532670    lua_GetAchievementCategory
00535260    lua_GetAchievementComparisonInfo
00536100    lua_GetAchievementCriteriaInfo
00534AB0    lua_GetAchievementInfo
005324B0    lua_GetAchievementInfoFromCriteria
00536960    lua_GetAchievementLink
00535D80    lua_GetAchievementNumCriteria
00532700    lua_GetAchievementNumRewards
00532790    lua_GetAchievementReward
0052AB70    lua_GetActionAutocast
005298B0    lua_GetActionBarPage
0052A070    lua_GetActionBarToggles
0052AAA0    lua_GetActionCooldown
005295F0    lua_GetActionCount
0052A7F0    lua_GetActionInfo
00529670    lua_GetActionText
0052B410    lua_GetActionTexture
00511B40    lua_GetActiveLevel
0054DD60    lua_GetActiveTalentGroup
00511A00    lua_GetActiveTitle
0049C460    lua_GetActiveVoiceChannel
004B1910    lua_GetAddOnCPUUsage
00480280    lua_GetAddOnDependencies
004B7470    lua_GetAddOnDependencies_0
0047F0C0    lua_GetAddOnEnableState
0047EE60    lua_GetAddOnInfo
004B14F0    lua_GetAddOnInfo_0
004B17E0    lua_GetAddOnMemoryUsage
004B16E0    lua_GetAddOnMetadata
00556A70    lua_GetAdjustedSkillPoints
004B6C60    lua_GetAreaSpiritHealerTime
00594BB0    lua_GetArenaCurrency
005251C0    lua_GetArenaTeam
00524BC0    lua_GetArenaTeamGdfInfo
00524920    lua_GetArenaTeamRosterInfo
00524D70    lua_GetArenaTeamRosterSelection
00524360    lua_GetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline
005933D0    lua_GetArmorPenetration
00593450    lua_GetAttackPowerForStat
0051DA60    lua_GetAuctionHouseDepositRate
0051DEB0    lua_GetAuctionInvTypes
0051DD40    lua_GetAuctionItemClasses
0051F790    lua_GetAuctionItemInfo
0051DBF0    lua_GetAuctionItemLink
0051DDA0    lua_GetAuctionItemSubClasses
00521740    lua_GetAuctionItemTimeLeft
0051ED60    lua_GetAuctionSellItemInfo
0051CDE0    lua_GetAuctionSort
004A6770    lua_GetAutoCompleteResults
00511AA0    lua_GetAvailableLevel
004836A0    lua_GetAvailableRaces
00511960    lua_GetAvailableTitle
00531820    lua_GetBackpackCurrencyInfo
00560C20    lua_GetBagName
00501550    lua_GetBankSlotCost
005383F0    lua_GetBarberShopStyleInfo
00538900    lua_GetBarberShopTotalCost
004B0700    lua_GetBaseMip
004D2FD0    lua_GetBattlefieldArenaFaction
004D2A80    lua_GetBattlefieldEstimatedWaitTime
004D6870    lua_GetBattlefieldFlagPosition
004D6220    lua_GetBattlefieldInfo
004D2990    lua_GetBattlefieldInstanceExpiration
004D6370    lua_GetBattlefieldInstanceInfo
004D2A20    lua_GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime
004D51D0    lua_GetBattlefieldMapIconScale
004D28D0    lua_GetBattlefieldPortExpiration
004D4DB0    lua_GetBattlefieldPosition
004D4950    lua_GetBattlefieldScore
004D2CB0    lua_GetBattlefieldStatData
004D4C30    lua_GetBattlefieldStatInfo
004D4700    lua_GetBattlefieldStatus
004D2ED0    lua_GetBattlefieldTeamInfo
004D2B20    lua_GetBattlefieldTimeWaited
004D4FA0    lua_GetBattlefieldVehicleInfo
004D2C10    lua_GetBattlefieldWinner
004D6BB0    lua_GetBattlegroundInfo
0051F6F0    lua_GetBidderAuctionItems
00480470    lua_GetBillingPlan
00480420    lua_GetBillingTimeRemaining
00480520    lua_GetBillingTimeRested
004B6BF0    lua_GetBindLocation
004DC560    lua_GetBinding
004E0140    lua_GetBindingAction
004E01E0    lua_GetBindingByKey
004DC640    lua_GetBindingKey
00592EE0    lua_GetBlockChance
00529800    lua_GetBonusBarOffset
0047E7D0    lua_GetBuildInfo
004AFC70    lua_GetBuildInfo_0
0050AEA0    lua_GetBuybackItemInfo
0050B0F0    lua_GetBuybackItemLink
00480560    lua_GetCVar
004B5270    lua_GetCVarAbsoluteMax
004B51D0    lua_GetCVarAbsoluteMin
004B0470    lua_GetCVarBool
004805E0    lua_GetCVarDefault
004B04F0    lua_GetCVarDefault_0
004B0320    lua_GetCVarInfo
00480670    lua_GetCVarMax
004B50F0    lua_GetCVarMin
004B0400    lua_GetCVar_0
00532350    lua_GetCategoryInfo
00532120    lua_GetCategoryList
005343D0    lua_GetCategoryNumAchievements
00480780    lua_GetChangedOptionWarnings
0049F940    lua_GetChannelDisplayInfo
0049EA10    lua_GetChannelList
0049EC10    lua_GetChannelName
004A5370    lua_GetChannelRosterInfo
00482D20    lua_GetCharacterCreateFacing
00484D40    lua_GetCharacterInfo
00485D90    lua_GetCharacterListUpdate
00484C10    lua_GetCharacterSelectFacing
0049F2A0    lua_GetChatTypeIndex
0049F3B0    lua_GetChatWindowChannels
0049C4B0    lua_GetChatWindowInfo
0049C680    lua_GetChatWindowMessages
004837C0    lua_GetClassesForRace
004E1D10    lua_GetClickFrame
0047F460    lua_GetClientExpansionLevel
004B0E80    lua_GetCoinIcon
004B0F10    lua_GetCoinText
004B0FB0    lua_GetCoinTextureString
00592D00    lua_GetCombatRating
00592DC0    lua_GetCombatRatingBonus
00596560    lua_GetComboPoints
004EC260    lua_GetCompanionCooldown
004EC090    lua_GetCompanionInfo
00532B60    lua_GetComparisonAchievementPoints
00534620    lua_GetComparisonCategoryNumAchievements
005366C0    lua_GetComparisonStatistic
0055F870    lua_GetContainerFreeSlots
0055FDE0    lua_GetContainerItemCooldown
0055FF40    lua_GetContainerItemDurability
00561170    lua_GetContainerItemGems
0055FD50    lua_GetContainerItemID
0055FAE0    lua_GetContainerItemInfo
0055FCC0    lua_GetContainerItemLink
00560D30    lua_GetContainerItemPurchaseInfo
00560EB0    lua_GetContainerItemPurchaseItem
0055F5E0    lua_GetContainerNumFreeSlots
0055F4F0    lua_GetContainerNumSlots
004CE770    lua_GetCorpseMapPosition
004B62A0    lua_GetCorpseRecoveryDelay
0047F5D0    lua_GetCreditsText
00593020    lua_GetCritChance
00593080    lua_GetCritChanceFromAgility
00531410    lua_GetCurrencyListInfo
00530AA0    lua_GetCurrencyListSize
005243A0    lua_GetCurrentArenaSeason
004DB8B0    lua_GetCurrentBindingSet
00525D70    lua_GetCurrentGuildBankTab
007D1CC0    lua_GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus
004CDC30    lua_GetCurrentMapAreaID
004CDB60    lua_GetCurrentMapContinent
004CDDE0    lua_GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel
004CDCA0    lua_GetCurrentMapZone
004D8380    lua_GetCurrentMultisampleFormat
004D7F60    lua_GetCurrentResolution
004BB080    lua_GetCurrentTitle
004BA1C0    lua_GetCursorInfo
004B5A70    lua_GetCursorMoney
00480350    lua_GetCursorPosition
00513250    lua_GetDailyQuestsCompleted
004BAC80    lua_GetDamageBonusStat
004CE7E0    lua_GetDeathReleasePosition
004A0CD0    lua_GetDefaultLanguage
00592E80    lua_GetDodgeChance
004B57A0    lua_GetDungeonDifficulty
0052FEB0    lua_GetEquipmentSetInfo
0052FF60    lua_GetEquipmentSetInfoByName
0052FD20    lua_GetEquipmentSetItemIDs
0052F5F0    lua_GetEquipmentSetLocations
004B1A70    lua_GetEventCPUUsage
004B1EF0    lua_GetExistingLocales
0054D6D0    lua_GetExistingSocketInfo
0054D8B0    lua_GetExistingSocketLink
00597AE0    lua_GetExpertise
00597BA0    lua_GetExpertisePercent
00482AE0    lua_GetFacialHairCustomization
00538570    lua_GetFacialHairCustomization_0
00482930    lua_GetFactionForRace
005591F0    lua_GetFactionInfo
004B05A0    lua_GetFarclip
00562140    lua_GetFirstTradeSkill
004B7350    lua_GetFrameCPUUsage
004B0810    lua_GetFramerate
007D22A0    lua_GetFramesRegisteredForEvent
0062ECB0    lua_GetFriendInfo
004B19D0    lua_GetFunctionCPUUsage
004B6800    lua_GetGMStatus
0052DF90    lua_GetGMTicket
004B6B70    lua_GetGMTicketCategories
0047FA50    lua_GetGameAccountInfo
0058D4F0    lua_GetGameTime
004D7550    lua_GetGamma
00537F80    lua_GetGlyphLink
00537AA0    lua_GetGlyphSocketInfo
00510F70    lua_GetGossipActiveQuests
00510ED0    lua_GetGossipAvailableQuests
005105B0    lua_GetGossipOptions
005104D0    lua_GetGossipText
00511860    lua_GetGreetingText
0054E970    lua_GetGroupPreviewTalentPointsSpent
005278F0    lua_GetGuildBankItemInfo
00526680    lua_GetGuildBankItemLink
00525DA0    lua_GetGuildBankMoney
005267A0    lua_GetGuildBankMoneyTransaction
00528410    lua_GetGuildBankTabCost
005280E0    lua_GetGuildBankTabInfo
00553320    lua_GetGuildBankTabPermissions
00525F40    lua_GetGuildBankText
005286B0    lua_GetGuildBankTransaction
005534C0    lua_GetGuildBankWithdrawLimit
00525E00    lua_GetGuildBankWithdrawMoney
0051C190    lua_GetGuildCharterCost
005552C0    lua_GetGuildEventInfo
00570EA0    lua_GetGuildInfo
00552800    lua_GetGuildInfoText
00554EF0    lua_GetGuildRosterInfo
00552EB0    lua_GetGuildRosterLastOnline
00552660    lua_GetGuildRosterMOTD
00553090    lua_GetGuildRosterSelection
005526B0    lua_GetGuildRosterShowOffline
00528490    lua_GetGuildTabardFileNames
00482A70    lua_GetHairCustomization
00538550    lua_GetHairCustomization_0
00594B30    lua_GetHonorCurrency
0062F170    lua_GetIgnoreName
004F2950    lua_GetInboxHeaderInfo
004F2DE0    lua_GetInboxInvoiceInfo
004F5350    lua_GetInboxItem
004F30E0    lua_GetInboxItemLink
004F1B40    lua_GetInboxNumItems
004F5010    lua_GetInboxText
0056E3F0    lua_GetInspectArenaTeamData
0056DB50    lua_GetInspectHonorData
004B6300    lua_GetInstanceBootTimeRemaining
004B5640    lua_GetInstanceDifficulty
004B5680    lua_GetInstanceInfo
004B6360    lua_GetInstanceLockTimeRemaining
0056E360    lua_GetInventoryAlertStatus
00570130    lua_GetInventoryItemBroken
0056E220    lua_GetInventoryItemCooldown
005701F0    lua_GetInventoryItemCount
00570520    lua_GetInventoryItemDurability
005708A0    lua_GetInventoryItemGems
00570790    lua_GetInventoryItemID
00570620    lua_GetInventoryItemLink
005703F0    lua_GetInventoryItemQuality
0056FF70    lua_GetInventoryItemTexture
0056F980    lua_GetInventoryItemsForSlot
0056E120    lua_GetInventorySlotInfo
004B1270    lua_GetItemCooldown
004BC0B0    lua_GetItemCount
004B11D0    lua_GetItemFamily
004BBF20    lua_GetItemGem
004B70D0    lua_GetItemIcon
004B6D10    lua_GetItemInfo
004B10D0    lua_GetItemQualityColor
004BC220    lua_GetItemSpell
0058DA60    lua_GetItemStatDelta
0058D990    lua_GetItemStats
004B6F80    lua_GetItemUniqueness
004E9690    lua_GetKnownSlotFromHighestRankSlot
0054B870    lua_GetLFGPartyResults
0054B480    lua_GetLFGResults
00546570    lua_GetLFGRoles
005470B0    lua_GetLFGStatusText
00546B20    lua_GetLFGTypeEntries
00546530    lua_GetLFGTypes
004A0BD0    lua_GetLanguageByIndex
00532940    lua_GetLatestCompletedAchievements
00532A10    lua_GetLatestCompletedComparisonAchievements
004F37E0    lua_GetLatestThreeSenders
00532A80    lua_GetLatestUpdatedComparisonStats
005329B0    lua_GetLatestUpdatedStats
0047E8D0    lua_GetLocale
005469B0    lua_GetLookingForGroup
004F7760    lua_GetLootMethod
0050E7B0    lua_GetLootRollItemInfo
0050E960    lua_GetLootRollItemLink
0050EA20    lua_GetLootRollTimeLeft
0050E350    lua_GetLootSlotInfo
0050E4B0    lua_GetLootSlotLink
004F6FB0    lua_GetLootThreshold
004E4A30    lua_GetMacroBody
004E2A30    lua_GetMacroIconInfo
004E4190    lua_GetMacroIndexByName
004E49A0    lua_GetMacroInfo
004E4CF0    lua_GetMacroItem
004E2B00    lua_GetMacroItemIconInfo
004E4F40    lua_GetMacroSpell
00597980    lua_GetManaRegen
004CD940    lua_GetMapContinents
004CDAC0    lua_GetMapInfo
004CE850    lua_GetMapLandmarkInfo
004CEAA0    lua_GetMapOverlayInfo
004CD9B0    lua_GetMapZones
0050E700    lua_GetMasterLootCandidate
0047ED40    lua_GetMatrixCoordinates
0055EA50    lua_GetMaxArenaCurrency
0058D5E0    lua_GetMaxCombatRatingBonus
00511F30    lua_GetMaxDailyQuests
0050A510    lua_GetMerchantItemCostInfo
0050A650    lua_GetMerchantItemCostItem
0050AC40    lua_GetMerchantItemInfo
0050A030    lua_GetMerchantItemLink
0050A100    lua_GetMerchantItemMaxStack
0050A000    lua_GetMerchantNumItems
0054DB60    lua_GetMinigameState
0054DA70    lua_GetMinigameType
004B54F0    lua_GetMinimapZoneText
004C2950    lua_GetMirrorTimerInfo
004B7560    lua_GetMirrorTimerProgress
004DD820    lua_GetModifiedClick
004DC700    lua_GetModifiedClickAction
00594A90    lua_GetMoney
004AFD20    lua_GetMouseButtonClicked
004B4F70    lua_GetMouseButtonName
004B6CC0    lua_GetMouseFocus
0047FDF0    lua_GetMovieResolution
00529C10    lua_GetMultiCastTotemSpells
004D82F0    lua_GetMultisampleFormats
0062F2B0    lua_GetMuteName
0049D200    lua_GetMuteStatus
004828B0    lua_GetNameForRace
004B0DB0    lua_GetNetStats
0054D0D0    lua_GetNewSocketInfo
0054D280    lua_GetNewSocketLink
005349E0    lua_GetNextAchievement
00522E30    lua_GetNextStableSlotCost
00511930    lua_GetNumActiveQuests
004B14B0    lua_GetNumAddOns
004D3010    lua_GetNumArenaOpponents
00524290    lua_GetNumArenaTeamMembers
0051DAC0    lua_GetNumAuctionItems
00511900    lua_GetNumAvailableQuests
005014D0    lua_GetNumBankSlots
004D2E30    lua_GetNumBattlefieldFlagPositions
004D2D90    lua_GetNumBattlefieldPositions
004D2BD0    lua_GetNumBattlefieldScores
004D2C70    lua_GetNumBattlefieldStats
004D2E90    lua_GetNumBattlefieldVehicles
004D4570    lua_GetNumBattlefields
004D5300    lua_GetNumBattlegroundTypes
004DB880    lua_GetNumBindings
0050A220    lua_GetNumBuybackItems
004A55D0    lua_GetNumChannelMembers
00484D10    lua_GetNumCharacters
004EA210    lua_GetNumCompanions
005348B0    lua_GetNumComparisonCompletedAchievements
00534790    lua_GetNumCompletedAchievements
0047F800    lua_GetNumDeclensionSets
004B2020    lua_GetNumDeclensionSets_0
004A5250    lua_GetNumDisplayChannels
004CF0B0    lua_GetNumDungeonMapLevels
0052FE60    lua_GetNumEquipmentSets
00558440    lua_GetNumFactions
007D1F40    lua_GetNumFrames
0062EC50    lua_GetNumFriends
0047F9C0    lua_GetNumGameAccounts
00537A20    lua_GetNumGlyphSockets
00510570    lua_GetNumGossipActiveQuests
00510530    lua_GetNumGossipAvailableQuests
005104F0    lua_GetNumGossipOptions
00525F10    lua_GetNumGuildBankMoneyTransactions
00525E30    lua_GetNumGuildBankTabs
00525E80    lua_GetNumGuildBankTransactions
00552820    lua_GetNumGuildEvents
00552600    lua_GetNumGuildMembers
0062F0B0    lua_GetNumIgnores
0054B330    lua_GetNumLFGResults
004A0B20    lua_GetNumLanguages
0050E320    lua_GetNumLootItems
004E3F90    lua_GetNumMacroIcons
004E3FE0    lua_GetNumMacroItemIcons
004E2750    lua_GetNumMacros
004CBEF0    lua_GetNumMapLandmarks
004CBF30    lua_GetNumMapOverlays
004DB8E0    lua_GetNumModifiedClickActions
0062F110    lua_GetNumMutes
004F2610    lua_GetNumPackages
004F6E20    lua_GetNumPartyMembers
005238D0    lua_GetNumPetitionItems
00556FF0    lua_GetNumPetitionNames
00511CF0    lua_GetNumQuestChoices
00511D50    lua_GetNumQuestItems
00569C60    lua_GetNumQuestLeaderBoards
005667D0    lua_GetNumQuestLogChoices
00566610    lua_GetNumQuestLogEntries
00566750    lua_GetNumQuestLogRewards
00511C90    lua_GetNumQuestRewards
00566B90    lua_GetNumQuestWatches
004F9790    lua_GetNumRaidMembers
00480FE0    lua_GetNumRealms
00513570    lua_GetNumRoutes
0049CE60    lua_GetNumSavedInstances
004EA020    lua_GetNumShapeshiftForms
005556E0    lua_GetNumSkillLines
0054D060    lua_GetNumSockets
004E9600    lua_GetNumSpellTabs
005228C0    lua_GetNumStablePets
00522900    lua_GetNumStableSlots
004F5E60    lua_GetNumStationeries
0054E340    lua_GetNumTalentGroups
0054E210    lua_GetNumTalentTabs
0054E290    lua_GetNumTalents
004B6500    lua_GetNumTitles
00532CC0    lua_GetNumTrackedAchievements
00504A50    lua_GetNumTrackingTypes
00561710    lua_GetNumTradeSkills
00515EE0    lua_GetNumTrainerServices
00793270    lua_GetNumVoiceSessionMembersBySessionID
00792F30    lua_GetNumVoiceSessions
0062E080    lua_GetNumWhoResults
004D1460    lua_GetNumWorldStateUI
005118A0    lua_GetObjectiveText
004F6FE0    lua_GetOptOutOfLoot
0051F6A0    lua_GetOwnerAuctionItems
004BBBF0    lua_GetPVPDesired
00596A70    lua_GetPVPLifetimeStats
00596BA0    lua_GetPVPRankInfo
00482150    lua_GetPVPRankProgress
00596910    lua_GetPVPSessionStats
004BBC50    lua_GetPVPTimer
005969C0    lua_GetPVPYesterdayStats
004F2640    lua_GetPackageInfo
00592FC0    lua_GetParryChance
004F78D0    lua_GetPartyAssignment
004F6F80    lua_GetPartyLeaderIndex
004F6EE0    lua_GetPartyMember
0055CC40    lua_GetPetActionCooldown
0055C880    lua_GetPetActionInfo
0055CDC0    lua_GetPetActionSlotUsable
0055CD80    lua_GetPetActionsUsable
0055B460    lua_GetPetExperience
0055B610    lua_GetPetFoodTypes
0055B540    lua_GetPetHappiness
0055B720    lua_GetPetIcon
0055B7C0    lua_GetPetTalentTree
0055ABD0    lua_GetPetTimeRemaining
00557210    lua_GetPetitionInfo
00523910    lua_GetPetitionItemInfo
00557360    lua_GetPetitionNameInfo
0058F3C0    lua_GetPlayerFacing
0058F440    lua_GetPlayerInfoByGUID
004CE6A0    lua_GetPlayerMapPosition
0050C560    lua_GetPlayerTradeMoney
0055D1E0    lua_GetPossessInfo
00597A30    lua_GetPowerRegen
0054E900    lua_GetPreviewTalentPointsSpent
00532420    lua_GetPreviousAchievement
005243D0    lua_GetPreviousArenaSeason
005118C0    lua_GetProgressText
00512220    lua_GetQuestBackgroundMaterial
0056A9D0    lua_GetQuestGreenRange
0056A7E0    lua_GetQuestIndexForTimer
00566D30    lua_GetQuestIndexForWatch
005130A0    lua_GetQuestItemInfo
00511DB0    lua_GetQuestItemLink
0056AA00    lua_GetQuestLink
0056A060    lua_GetQuestLogChoiceInfo
00566E20    lua_GetQuestLogGroupNum
00566850    lua_GetQuestLogItemLink
0056B870    lua_GetQuestLogLeaderBoard
00566AE0    lua_GetQuestLogPushable
00567720    lua_GetQuestLogQuestText
00566A60    lua_GetQuestLogRequiredMoney
005669A0    lua_GetQuestLogRewardHonor
00569E90    lua_GetQuestLogRewardInfo
0056A2F0    lua_GetQuestLogRewardMoney
0056A540    lua_GetQuestLogRewardSpell
00566A00    lua_GetQuestLogRewardTalents
0056A3B0    lua_GetQuestLogRewardTitle
005666A0    lua_GetQuestLogSelection
0056AC00    lua_GetQuestLogSpecialItemCooldown
0056AB00    lua_GetQuestLogSpecialItemInfo
0056A240    lua_GetQuestLogSpellLink
00569D20    lua_GetQuestLogTimeLeft
005695D0    lua_GetQuestLogTitle
00511C60    lua_GetQuestMoneyToGet
0056D2A0    lua_GetQuestResetTime
00512D40    lua_GetQuestReward
00566E50    lua_GetQuestSortIndex
005131D0    lua_GetQuestSpellLink
00511880    lua_GetQuestText
0056B9E0    lua_GetQuestTimers
0056B120    lua_GetQuestWorldMapAreaID
004B5820    lua_GetRaidDifficulty
004FA250    lua_GetRaidRosterInfo
004F98A0    lua_GetRaidRosterSelection
004F9700    lua_GetRaidTargetIndex
004820F0    lua_GetRandomName
00593180    lua_GetRangedCritChance
004FA690    lua_GetReadyCheckStatus
004F98D0    lua_GetReadyCheckTimeLeft
004F6EA0    lua_GetRealNumPartyMembers
004F97D0    lua_GetRealNumRaidMembers
004B5490    lua_GetRealZoneText
00481600    lua_GetRealmCategories
004810B0    lua_GetRealmInfo
004B10B0    lua_GetRealmName
004D8160    lua_GetRefreshRates
004B6230    lua_GetReleaseTimeRemaining
0050B770    lua_GetRepairAllCost
005967B0    lua_GetResSicknessDuration
004BB800    lua_GetRestState
00511C10    lua_GetRewardHonor
00511BE0    lua_GetRewardMoney
00512D90    lua_GetRewardSpell
00511C40    lua_GetRewardTalents
005118E0    lua_GetRewardText
00512F30    lua_GetRewardTitle
00597F10    lua_GetRuneCooldown
00598030    lua_GetRuneCount
005980D0    lua_GetRuneType
004E27B0    lua_GetRunningMacro
004E2810    lua_GetRunningMacroButton
0047FDD0    lua_GetSavedAccountList
0047FDB0    lua_GetSavedAccountName
0049F680    lua_GetSavedInstanceInfo
0047F4E0    lua_GetScreenHeight
004BAC20    lua_GetScreenHeight_0
004D7EF0    lua_GetScreenResolutions
0047F490    lua_GetScreenWidth
004BABC0    lua_GetScreenWidth_0
004B18C0    lua_GetScriptCPUUsage
0051E240    lua_GetSelectedAuctionItem
004D46A0    lua_GetSelectedBattlefield
004819E0    lua_GetSelectedCategory
00482BD0    lua_GetSelectedClass
0049FDD0    lua_GetSelectedDisplayChannel
00558C70    lua_GetSelectedFaction
0062F000    lua_GetSelectedFriend
0062F550    lua_GetSelectedIgnore
0062F590    lua_GetSelectedMute
00482B60    lua_GetSelectedRace
00482BA0    lua_GetSelectedSex
00555E20    lua_GetSelectedSkill
005229C0    lua_GetSelectedStablePet
004F25A0    lua_GetSelectedStationeryTexture
004F1B00    lua_GetSendMailCOD
004F4B50    lua_GetSendMailItem
004F27D0    lua_GetSendMailItemLink
004F1A40    lua_GetSendMailMoney
004F5EB0    lua_GetSendMailPrice
004800C0    lua_GetServerName
004EBBE0    lua_GetShapeshiftForm
004EA0F0    lua_GetShapeshiftFormCooldown
004EBC60    lua_GetShapeshiftFormInfo
00592F40    lua_GetShieldBlock
00556350    lua_GetSkillLineInfo
0054D410    lua_GetSocketItemBoundTradeable
0054CF40    lua_GetSocketItemInfo
0054D9E0    lua_GetSocketItemRefundable
0054CAC0    lua_GetSocketTypes
004EE7F0    lua_GetSpellAutocast
00593260    lua_GetSpellBonusDamage
00593300    lua_GetSpellBonusHealing
004EE660    lua_GetSpellCooldown
004EE5D0    lua_GetSpellCount
005931E0    lua_GetSpellCritChance
00593100    lua_GetSpellCritChanceFromIntellect
004EE210    lua_GetSpellInfo
004EE0C0    lua_GetSpellLink
004EDFD0    lua_GetSpellName
00593360    lua_GetSpellPenetration
004E9DE0    lua_GetSpellTabInfo
004EE550    lua_GetSpellTexture
00523000    lua_GetStablePetFoodTypes
00522C90    lua_GetStablePetInfo
004F23B0    lua_GetStationeryInfo
00535E70    lua_GetStatistic
00532240    lua_GetStatisticsCategoryList
004B54C0    lua_GetSubZoneText
00511EB0    lua_GetSuggestedGroupNum
004B64A0    lua_GetSummonConfirmAreaName
004B6430    lua_GetSummonConfirmSummoner
004B63D0    lua_GetSummonConfirmTimeLeft
004B1F80    lua_GetSummonFriendCooldown
0051AF80    lua_GetTabardCreationCost
0051C440    lua_GetTabardInfo
0054FCD0    lua_GetTalentInfo
005501B0    lua_GetTalentLink
005503A0    lua_GetTalentPrereqs
0054E6A0    lua_GetTalentTabInfo
0050C5B0    lua_GetTargetTradeMoney
004BD3D0    lua_GetTaxiBenchmarkMode
004D7600    lua_GetTerrainMip
004B0650    lua_GetTexLodBias
007D1BC0    lua_GetText
004B77B0    lua_GetThreatStatusColor
0058D4B0    lua_GetTime
0047F6D0    lua_GetTimeToWellRested
004BB280    lua_GetTitleName
00511840    lua_GetTitleText
00532AE0    lua_GetTotalAchievementPoints
004BD630    lua_GetTotemInfo
004B76E0    lua_GetTotemTimeLeft
00532BE0    lua_GetTrackedAchievements
00504A90    lua_GetTrackingInfo
00504E10    lua_GetTrackingTexture
0050DC90    lua_GetTradePlayerItemInfo
0050CAE0    lua_GetTradePlayerItemLink
00561F70    lua_GetTradeSkillCooldown
005633E0    lua_GetTradeSkillDescription
00562B20    lua_GetTradeSkillIcon
00562870    lua_GetTradeSkillInfo
00563560    lua_GetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter
005634E0    lua_GetTradeSkillInvSlots
00561760    lua_GetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter
00563040    lua_GetTradeSkillItemLink
00561740    lua_GetTradeSkillItemNameFilter
00562DE0    lua_GetTradeSkillLine
00563680    lua_GetTradeSkillListLink
00562CB0    lua_GetTradeSkillNumMade
00563170    lua_GetTradeSkillNumReagents
005659B0    lua_GetTradeSkillReagentInfo
00563290    lua_GetTradeSkillReagentItemLink
00562EF0    lua_GetTradeSkillRecipeLink
00561F40    lua_GetTradeSkillSelectionIndex
005617A0    lua_GetTradeSkillSubClassFilter
00562040    lua_GetTradeSkillSubClasses
00565BD0    lua_GetTradeSkillTools
0050DA40    lua_GetTradeTargetItemInfo
0050C3D0    lua_GetTradeTargetItemLink
00561860    lua_GetTradeskillRepeatCount
00515F60    lua_GetTrainerGreetingText
00516630    lua_GetTrainerSelectionIndex
005177E0    lua_GetTrainerServiceAbilityReq
00516680    lua_GetTrainerServiceCost
00517BD0    lua_GetTrainerServiceDescription
00517350    lua_GetTrainerServiceIcon
00517290    lua_GetTrainerServiceInfo
00518490    lua_GetTrainerServiceItemLink
00516730    lua_GetTrainerServiceLevelReq
005167B0    lua_GetTrainerServiceNumAbilityReq
005174F0    lua_GetTrainerServiceSkillLine
00517670    lua_GetTrainerServiceSkillReq
00517E40    lua_GetTrainerServiceStepIncrease
005179D0    lua_GetTrainerServiceStepReq
00515FE0    lua_GetTrainerServiceTypeFilter
00516080    lua_GetTrainerSkillLineFilter
00516850    lua_GetTrainerSkillLines
005976E0    lua_GetUnitHealthModifier
00597870    lua_GetUnitHealthRegenRateFromSpirit
005978F0    lua_GetUnitManaRegenRateFromSpirit
00597760    lua_GetUnitMaxHealthModifier
00598220    lua_GetUnitPitch
005977F0    lua_GetUnitPowerModifier
00598180    lua_GetUnitSpeed
0054E860    lua_GetUnspentTalentPoints
004D7950    lua_GetVideoCaps
007930F0    lua_GetVoiceCurrentSessionID
00792FB0    lua_GetVoiceSessionInfo
00796710    lua_GetVoiceSessionMemberInfoBySessionID
007937D0    lua_GetVoiceStatus
005595E0    lua_GetWatchedFactionInfo
00571050    lua_GetWeaponEnchantInfo
0062F5D0    lua_GetWhoInfo
004CC470    lua_GetWintergraspWaitTime
004D5330    lua_GetWorldPVPQueueStatus
004D1A80    lua_GetWorldStateUIInfo
004BB8B0    lua_GetXPExhaustion
```

----------


## Apoc

```
004BB9A0    lua_GetZonePVPInfo
004B5460    lua_GetZoneText
0050F320    lua_GiveMasterLoot
00537C50    lua_GlyphMatchesSocket
004C2B00    lua_GrantLevel
00554740    lua_GuildControlAddRank
00554800    lua_GuildControlDelRank
005526F0    lua_GuildControlGetNumRanks
005544F0    lua_GuildControlGetRankFlags
005551C0    lua_GuildControlGetRankName
00554580    lua_GuildControlSaveRank
00552730    lua_GuildControlSetRank
00552780    lua_GuildControlSetRankFlag
004C2610    lua_GuildDemote
004B5C00    lua_GuildDisband
004B5C70    lua_GuildInfo
004C23A0    lua_GuildInvite
004B5B90    lua_GuildLeave
004C2540    lua_GuildPromote
00554880    lua_GuildRoster
00553CE0    lua_GuildRosterSetOfficerNote
00553BC0    lua_GuildRosterSetPublicNote
004C26E0    lua_GuildSetLeader
004B5AB0    lua_GuildSetMOTD
004C2470    lua_GuildUninvite
00529B00    lua_HasAction
005241C0    lua_HasFilledPetition
005964F0    lua_HasFullControl
0056DB10    lua_HasInspectHonorData
004BAB50    lua_HasKey
004F3790    lua_HasNewMail
004EBB00    lua_HasPetSpells
0055B3A0    lua_HasPetUI
004BA9B0    lua_HasSoulstone
00571240    lua_HasWandEquipped
004D5230    lua_HearthAndResurrectFromArea
00480400    lua_HideCursor
0050A1C0    lua_HideRepairCursor
004B6680    lua_InCinematic
004B1F30    lua_InCombatLockdown
0050A1E0    lua_InRepairMode
004F36D0    lua_InboxItemCanDelete
004CEE10    lua_InitWorldMapPing
004C2050    lua_InitiateTrade
004C7BA0    lua_InteractUnit
004BA6B0    lua_InviteUnit
0052B630    lua_IsActionInRange
004D2810    lua_IsActiveBattlefieldArena
00512B40    lua_IsActiveQuestTrivial
004B1D10    lua_IsAddOnLoadOnDemand
004B1DE0    lua_IsAddOnLoaded
0047F3E0    lua_IsAddonVersionCheckEnabled
004B4BF0    lua_IsAltKeyDown
00592BC0    lua_IsArenaTeamCaptain
005229F0    lua_IsAtStableMaster
0052B480    lua_IsAttackAction
004EEC00    lua_IsAttackSpell
0051CC30    lua_IsAuctionSortReversed
0052B4F0    lua_IsAutoRepeatAction
004EEDB0    lua_IsAutoRepeatSpell
00512A90    lua_IsAvailableQuestTrivial
004D45B0    lua_IsBattlefieldArena
00480210    lua_IsConnectedToServer
0047FCE0    lua_IsConsoleActive
0052B560    lua_IsConsumableAction
004BC740    lua_IsConsumableItem
004EF1D0    lua_IsConsumableSpell
004B4AA0    lua_IsControlKeyDown
0052C620    lua_IsCurrentAction
004B1380    lua_IsCurrentItem
00569DF0    lua_IsCurrentQuestFailed
004EECE0    lua_IsCurrentSpell
004B2200    lua_IsDesaturateSupported
0049FEA0    lua_IsDisplayChannelModerator
0049FE30    lua_IsDisplayChannelOwner
004BC940    lua_IsDressableItem
004B1400    lua_IsEquippableItem
0052A4A0    lua_IsEquippedAction
004BC890    lua_IsEquippedItem
004BCB00    lua_IsEquippedItemType
00558B90    lua_IsFactionInactive
00597320    lua_IsFalling
0050E6C0    lua_IsFishingLoot
00597150    lua_IsFlyableArea
005973F0    lua_IsFlying
00592AD0    lua_IsGuildLeader
004BC640    lua_IsHarmfulItem
004EF0D0    lua_IsHarmfulSpell
004BC550    lua_IsHelpfulItem
004EEFE0    lua_IsHelpfulSpell
00631700    lua_IsIgnored
00631820    lua_IsIgnoredOrMuted
00592B40    lua_IsInArenaTeam
00592A70    lua_IsInGuild
004B5590    lua_IsInInstance
005465F0    lua_IsInLFGQueue
005971F0    lua_IsIndoors
004817E0    lua_IsInvalidLocale
004816B0    lua_IsInvalidTournamentRealmCategory
00570A90    lua_IsInventoryItemLocked
004BCD80    lua_IsItemInRange
004B4B30    lua_IsLeftAltKeyDown
004B49E0    lua_IsLeftControlKeyDown
004B4890    lua_IsLeftShiftKeyDown
0058F380    lua_IsLoggedIn
004DD8C0    lua_IsModifiedClick
004B4800    lua_IsModifierKeyDown
00597490    lua_IsMounted
004B4C80    lua_IsMouseButtonDown
0057F1E0    lua_IsMouselooking
00631790    lua_IsMuted
005972B0    lua_IsOutOfBounds
00597250    lua_IsOutdoors
004BBCB0    lua_IsPVPTimerRunning
004F76A0    lua_IsPartyLeader
004EEB20    lua_IsPassiveSpell
0055D3D0    lua_IsPetAttackAction
0055ABB0    lua_IsPetAttackActive
004D76B0    lua_IsPlayerResolutionAvailable
0052A100    lua_IsPossessBarVisible
00512CF0    lua_IsQuestCompletable
0056ACF0    lua_IsQuestLogSpecialItemInRange
00566BD0    lua_IsQuestWatched
00481F10    lua_IsRaceClassRestricted
00482E40    lua_IsRaceClassValid
004FA5A0    lua_IsRaidLeader
004FA640    lua_IsRaidOfficer
004F7700    lua_IsRealPartyLeader
004FA5F0    lua_IsRealRaidLeader
004BD4B0    lua_IsReferAFriendLinked
00592C90    lua_IsResting
004B4B90    lua_IsRightAltKeyDown
004B4A40    lua_IsRightControlKeyDown
004B48F0    lua_IsRightShiftKeyDown
0047F670    lua_IsScanDLLFinished
004EEAA0    lua_IsSelectedSpell
0047E780    lua_IsShiftKeyDown
004B4950    lua_IsShiftKeyDown_0
0049FF10    lua_IsSilenced
004EF440    lua_IsSpellInRange
004EA310    lua_IsSpellKnown
0052A000    lua_IsStackableAction
00597500    lua_IsStealthed
004D7A80    lua_IsStereoVideoAvailable
0047FCC0    lua_IsStreamingMode
0047FCD0    lua_IsStreamingTrial
004B68B0    lua_IsSubZonePVPPOI
00597390    lua_IsSwimming
004B7860    lua_IsThreatWarningEnabled
004BB1B0    lua_IsTitleKnown
00481760    lua_IsTournamentRealmCategory
00532C30    lua_IsTrackedAchievement
005618E0    lua_IsTradeSkillLinked
00515F20    lua_IsTradeskillTrainer
00517D60    lua_IsTrainerServiceSkillStep
00569B30    lua_IsUnitOnQuest
00529740    lua_IsUsableAction
004BC310    lua_IsUsableItem
004EEE60    lua_IsUsableSpell
00580D90    lua_IsUsingVehicleControls
0057F380    lua_IsVehicleAimAngleAdjustable
0057F3F0    lua_IsVehicleAimPowerAdjustable
0049D070    lua_IsVoiceChatAllowed
0049D0C0    lua_IsVoiceChatAllowedByServer
0049D000    lua_IsVoiceChatEnabled
0047F6B0    lua_IsWindowsClient
00598E80    lua_IsXPUserDisabled
004CDE70    lua_IsZoomOutAvailable
004BCC30    lua_ItemHasRange
00510050    lua_ItemTextGetCreator
0050F870    lua_ItemTextGetItem
0050F8C0    lua_ItemTextGetMaterial
0050F780    lua_ItemTextGetPage
0050F7C0    lua_ItemTextGetText
0050F9A0    lua_ItemTextHasNextPage
0050FD70    lua_ItemTextNextPage
0050FD30    lua_ItemTextPrevPage
004D6410    lua_JoinBattlefield
004ADF70    lua_JoinPermanentChannel
004ADF50    lua_JoinTemporaryChannel
005813A0    lua_JumpOrAscendStart
004DA840    lua_KBArticle_BeginLoading
004DA8B0    lua_KBArticle_GetData
004DA880    lua_KBArticle_IsLoaded
004DB0D0    lua_KBQuery_BeginLoading
004DA6A0    lua_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderCount
004DA6E0    lua_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderData
004DA7F0    lua_KBQuery_GetTotalArticleCount
004DA670    lua_KBQuery_IsLoaded
004DA200    lua_KBSetup_BeginLoading
004DA4D0    lua_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderCount
004DA510    lua_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderData
004DA3A0    lua_KBSetup_GetCategoryCount
004DA3E0    lua_KBSetup_GetCategoryData
004DA270    lua_KBSetup_GetLanguageCount
004DA2B0    lua_KBSetup_GetLanguageData
004DAEF0    lua_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryCount
004DAF90    lua_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryData
004DA620    lua_KBSetup_GetTotalArticleCount
004DA240    lua_KBSetup_IsLoaded
004DAA90    lua_KBSystem_GetMOTD
004DAAD0    lua_KBSystem_GetServerNotice
004DAAB0    lua_KBSystem_GetServerStatus
0056DA90    lua_KeyRingButtonIDToInvSlotID
0054C500    lua_LFGQuery
0047F020    lua_LaunchAddOnURL
0047EAC0    lua_LaunchURL
0054EEE0    lua_LearnPreviewTalents
005505B0    lua_LearnTalent
004D4D10    lua_LeaveBattlefield
004A9F40    lua_LeaveChannelByName
004F8440    lua_LeaveParty
0049E9F0    lua_ListChannelByName
004ADF90    lua_ListChannels
004C8600    lua_LoadAddOn
004E1C50    lua_LoadBindings
0049C420    lua_LoggingChat
0049C440    lua_LoggingCombat
004B07D0    lua_Logout
0050F240    lua_LootSlot
0050E5F0    lua_LootSlotIsCoin
0050E530    lua_LootSlotIsItem
0054DAC0    lua_MakeMinigameMove
0047ED30    lua_MatrixCommit
0047ECA0    lua_MatrixEntered
0047ED20    lua_MatrixRevert
00582030    lua_MouselookStart
00581CF0    lua_MouselookStop
00581BE0    lua_MoveAndSteerStart
00581C90    lua_MoveAndSteerStop
005816B0    lua_MoveBackwardStart
00581700    lua_MoveBackwardStop
00581620    lua_MoveForwardStart
00581670    lua_MoveForwardStop
00584640    lua_MoveViewDownStart
00584660    lua_MoveViewDownStop
005844B0    lua_MoveViewInStart
005844D0    lua_MoveViewInStop
005845A0    lua_MoveViewLeftStart
005845C0    lua_MoveViewLeftStop
00584500    lua_MoveViewOutStart
00584520    lua_MoveViewOutStop
00584550    lua_MoveViewRightStart
00584570    lua_MoveViewRightStop
005845F0    lua_MoveViewUpStart
00584610    lua_MoveViewUpStop
0052DFA0    lua_NewGMTicket
0058A000    lua_NextView
004BCF60    lua_NoPlayTime
004C27D0    lua_NotWhileDeadError
004C22C0    lua_NotifyInspect
00513480    lua_NumTaxiNodes
00557750    lua_OfferPetition
00570FC0    lua_OffhandHasWeapon
0053F5D0    lua_OpenCalendar
00517240    lua_OpenTrainer
004B6610    lua_OpeningCinematic
0047EBD0    lua_PINEntered
00482E10    lua_PaidChange_GetCurrentClassIndex
00482DE0    lua_PaidChange_GetCurrentRaceIndex
00483960    lua_PaidChange_GetName
004BCEF0    lua_PartialPlayTime
0047EE50    lua_PatchDownloadApply
0047EE40    lua_PatchDownloadCancel
00480250    lua_PatchDownloadProgress
0055D010    lua_PetAbandon
0055CEE0    lua_PetAggressiveMode
0055CF70    lua_PetAttack
0055B1C0    lua_PetCanBeAbandoned
0055B260    lua_PetCanBeDismissed
0055B300    lua_PetCanBeRenamed
0055CEB0    lua_PetDefensiveMode
0055D020    lua_PetDismiss
0055CF40    lua_PetFollow
0055B160    lua_PetHasActionBar
0055CE80    lua_PetPassiveMode
0055D030    lua_PetRename
0055D000    lua_PetStopAttack
0055CF10    lua_PetWait
0052D980    lua_PickupAction
00570BF0    lua_PickupBagFromSlot
004EA280    lua_PickupCompanion
00560040    lua_PickupContainerItem
00530050    lua_PickupEquipmentSet
0052FFE0    lua_PickupEquipmentSetByName
00527AF0    lua_PickupGuildBankItem
00525C90    lua_PickupGuildBankMoney
005709A0    lua_PickupInventoryItem
004C4630    lua_PickupItem
004E4FE0    lua_PickupMacro
0050B1D0    lua_PickupMerchantItem
0055E020    lua_PickupPetAction
004C4550    lua_PickupPlayerMoney
004EE9E0    lua_PickupSpell
00522940    lua_PickupStablePet
0050C5F0    lua_PickupTradeMoney
0052D120    lua_PlaceAction
0051FBF0    lua_PlaceAuctionBid
00537DE0    lua_PlaceGlyphInSocket
0047EA50    lua_PlayCreditsMusic
004FCB50    lua_PlayDance
0047E9C0    lua_PlayGlueAmbience
0047E970    lua_PlayGlueMusic
00945980    lua_PlayMusic
00945900    lua_PlaySound
009459E0    lua_PlaySoundFile
00592840    lua_PlayerCanTeleport
00597D10    lua_PlayerIsPVPInactive
004CC190    lua_PositionMiniWorldMapArrowFrame
004CBF70    lua_PositionWorldMapArrowFrame
0058A030    lua_PrevView
004CFC70    lua_ProcessMapClick
004FB0A0    lua_PromoteToAssistant
004FAFC0    lua_PromoteToLeader
005015E0    lua_PurchaseSlot
00570BA0    lua_PutItemInBackpack
00570B30    lua_PutItemInBag
0051F1F0    lua_QueryAuctionItems
00528640    lua_QueryGuildBankLog
00527630    lua_QueryGuildBankTab
00528A00    lua_QueryGuildBankText
00554970    lua_QueryGuildEventLog
00511EA0    lua_QuestChooseRewardError
00511EE0    lua_QuestFlagsPVP
0056A700    lua_QuestLogPushQuest
005679E0    lua_QuestMapGetMouseOverInfoByIndex
0056B040    lua_QuestMapGetMouseOverPOIInfo
005678C0    lua_QuestMapGetNumQuestsForPOI
00567930    lua_QuestMapGetPOIInfo
0056AEF0    lua_QuestMapGetQuestInfo
0056D300    lua_QuestMapUpdateAllQuests
0056D3A0    lua_QuestMapUpdateMouseOverPOI
004B07F0    lua_Quit
0047E950    lua_QuitGame
0047E960    lua_QuitGameAndRunLauncher
004B6530    lua_RandomRoll
00483950    lua_RandomizeCharCustomization
004809B0    lua_RealmListDialogCancelled
00480940    lua_RealmListUpdateRate
004B0300    lua_RegisterCVar
004CB090    lua_RegisterForSave
004CB100    lua_RegisterForSavePerCharacter
004C1BB0    lua_ReloadUI
0049F490    lua_RemoveChatWindowChannel
0049C810    lua_RemoveChatWindowMessages
006325E0    lua_RemoveFriend
00537EA0    lua_RemoveGlyphFromSocket
00566CB0    lua_RemoveQuestWatch
00556A00    lua_RemoveSkillUp
005353C0    lua_RemoveTrackedAchievement
00485020    lua_RenameCharacter
005306A0    lua_RenameEquipmentSet
00557980    lua_RenamePetition
0050BA70    lua_RepairAllItems
004B6870    lua_ReplaceEnchant
004B0E70    lua_ReplaceTradeEnchant
004BA7C0    lua_RepopMe
004B0CD0    lua_ReportBug
00597C40    lua_ReportPlayerIsPVPAFK
004B0D20    lua_ReportSuggestion
004D6860    lua_RequestBattlefieldPositions
004D6850    lua_RequestBattlefieldScoreData
004D6CD0    lua_RequestBattlegroundInstanceInfo
00571040    lua_RequestInspectHonorData
004A0FA0    lua_RequestRaidInfo
00480920    lua_RequestRealmList
00480870    lua_RequestRealmSplitInfo
004B58A0    lua_RequestTimePlayed
0047F3D0    lua_ResetAddOns
004B1AE0    lua_ResetCPUUsage
004840F0    lua_ResetCharCustomize
0049F0D0    lua_ResetChatColors
004A2270    lua_ResetChatWindows
004B0CC0    lua_ResetCursor
004B1CF0    lua_ResetDisabledAddOns
0054F6D0    lua_ResetGroupPreviewTalentPoints
004B5520    lua_ResetInstances
0054F600    lua_ResetPreviewTalentPoints
004CB890    lua_ResetTutorials
00589FA0    lua_ResetView
00598DC0    lua_RespondInstanceLock
0047FC90    lua_RestartGx
0047FCB0    lua_RestoreVideoEffectsDefaults
004B1070    lua_RestoreVideoResolutionDefaults
004B1080    lua_RestoreVideoStereoDefaults
004B5970    lua_ResurrectGetOfferer
004B59E0    lua_ResurrectHasSickness
004B5A20    lua_ResurrectHasTimer
004BB750    lua_RetrieveCorpse
004F3450    lua_ReturnInboxItem
0050EAC0    lua_RollOnLoot
004DD6D0    lua_RunBinding
004E4970    lua_RunMacro
004E3F00    lua_RunMacroText
0047FD20    lua_RunScript
004B0E20    lua_RunScript_0
0047F3C0    lua_SaveAddOns
004E1CA0    lua_SaveBindings
00530750    lua_SaveEquipmentSet
00584690    lua_SaveView
0047F660    lua_ScanDLLContinueAnyway
0047F560    lua_ScanDLLStart
00480000    lua_ScanningAccepted
0047EE20    lua_Screenshot
004B5330    lua_Screenshot_0
004E2680    lua_SecureCmdOptionParse
00512C60    lua_SelectActiveQuest
00512BF0    lua_SelectAvailableQuest
00485DE0    lua_SelectCharacter
005110F0    lua_SelectGossipActiveQuest
00511080    lua_SelectGossipAvailableQuest
00511010    lua_SelectGossipOption
004F2740    lua_SelectPackage
005676D0    lua_SelectQuestLogEntry
004F2510    lua_SelectStationery
00561ED0    lua_SelectTradeSkill
005165A0    lua_SelectTrainerService
004A0920    lua_SendAddonMessage
004AD6D0    lua_SendChatMessage
004F4D10    lua_SendMail
006315F0    lua_SendWho
005666D0    lua_SetAbandonQuest
00532840    lua_SetAchievementComparisonUnit
00529B70    lua_SetActionBarToggles
0054E3C0    lua_SetActiveTalentGroup
004A0EA0    lua_SetActiveVoiceChannel
00793180    lua_SetActiveVoiceChannelBySessionID
0047F420    lua_SetAddonVersionCheck
00524CD0    lua_SetArenaTeamRosterSelection
00524F40    lua_SetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline
0055EBE0    lua_SetBagPortraitTexture
004B0730    lua_SetBaseMip
004D4BE0    lua_SetBattlefieldScoreFaction
004E1100    lua_SetBinding
004E1520    lua_SetBindingClick
004E12E0    lua_SetBindingItem
004E1400    lua_SetBindingMacro
004E11C0    lua_SetBindingSpell
0047F700    lua_SetCVar
004B4FE0    lua_SetCVar_0
0049EBD0    lua_SetChannelOwner
0049EAE0    lua_SetChannelPassword
0049FFF0    lua_SetChannelWatch
00482860    lua_SetCharCustomizeBackground
004827F0    lua_SetCharCustomizeFrame
00485D40    lua_SetCharSelectBackground
00484B70    lua_SetCharSelectModelFrame
00482D50    lua_SetCharacterCreateFacing
00484C40    lua_SetCharacterSelectFacing
0049F180    lua_SetChatColorNameByClass
0049CB80    lua_SetChatWindowAlpha
0049CA40    lua_SetChatWindowColor
0049CD30    lua_SetChatWindowDocked
0049CC30    lua_SetChatWindowLocked
0049C8F0    lua_SetChatWindowName
0049CDE0    lua_SetChatWindowShown
0049C9A0    lua_SetChatWindowSize
0049CCB0    lua_SetChatWindowUninteractable
0047FC40    lua_SetClearConfigData
004AFD50    lua_SetConsoleKey
005317B0    lua_SetCurrencyBackpack
00531740    lua_SetCurrencyUnused
00525D20    lua_SetCurrentGuildBankTab
0047E900    lua_SetCurrentScreen
004BB0E0    lua_SetCurrentTitle
004B0840    lua_SetCursor
004C5D00    lua_SetDungeonDifficulty
004D0900    lua_SetDungeonMapLevel
004B1090    lua_SetEuropeanNumbers
0055A230    lua_SetFactionActive
0055A1A0    lua_SetFactionInactive
004B05D0    lua_SetFarclip
006326A0    lua_SetFriendNotes
0047FB40    lua_SetGameAccount
004D7580    lua_SetGamma
005282F0    lua_SetGuildBankTabInfo
00553230    lua_SetGuildBankTabPermissions
00553520    lua_SetGuildBankTabWithdraw
00528A70    lua_SetGuildBankText
00553460    lua_SetGuildBankWithdrawLimit
00554890    lua_SetGuildInfoText
00553000    lua_SetGuildRosterSelection
00552680    lua_SetGuildRosterShowOffline
00570D60    lua_SetInventoryPortraitTexture
00546CB0    lua_SetLFGAutojoin
00548020    lua_SetLFGComment
00546D30    lua_SetLFGRoles
00548060    lua_SetLFMAutofill
00547FC0    lua_SetLFMType
004AFCD0    lua_SetLayoutMode
00547D20    lua_SetLookingForGroup
00547EC0    lua_SetLookingForMore
004F86D0    lua_SetLootMethod
0050EC60    lua_SetLootPortrait
004F8910    lua_SetLootThreshold
004E4BC0    lua_SetMacroItem
004E4E10    lua_SetMacroSpell
004CFA40    lua_SetMapByID
004D0990    lua_SetMapToCurrentZone
004CF7D0    lua_SetMapZoom
004DD790    lua_SetModifiedClick
00582970    lua_SetMouselookOverrideBinding
0052D180    lua_SetMultiCastSpell
004D8450    lua_SetMultisampleFormat
00539970    lua_SetNextBarberShopStyle
004F89F0    lua_SetOptOutOfLoot
004E1670    lua_SetOverrideBinding
004E1AF0    lua_SetOverrideBindingClick
004E1890    lua_SetOverrideBindingItem
004E19C0    lua_SetOverrideBindingMacro
004E1760    lua_SetOverrideBindingSpell
004B6980    lua_SetPVP
004F8CC0    lua_SetPartyAssignment
00522E90    lua_SetPetStablePaperdoll
005962D0    lua_SetPortraitTexture
004B6A40    lua_SetPortraitToTexture
00481890    lua_SetPreferredInfo
004C5E70    lua_SetRaidDifficulty
004F9810    lua_SetRaidRosterSelection
004FAC70    lua_SetRaidSubgroup
004FB260    lua_SetRaidTarget
004807E0    lua_SetRealmSplitState
0047E880    lua_SetSavedAccountList
0047E830    lua_SetSavedAccountName
004AE0B0    lua_SetSavedInstanceExtend
004D8030    lua_SetScreenResolution
0051E150    lua_SetSelectedAuctionItem
004D4610    lua_SetSelectedBattlefield
004838E0    lua_SetSelectedClass
004A5290    lua_SetSelectedDisplayChannel
00558C00    lua_SetSelectedFaction
0062EF50    lua_SetSelectedFriend
0062F3F0    lua_SetSelectedIgnore
0062F4A0    lua_SetSelectedMute
00484100    lua_SetSelectedRace
00483880    lua_SetSelectedSex
00555D90    lua_SetSelectedSkill
004F1A80    lua_SetSendMailCOD
004F4AC0    lua_SetSendMailMoney
004F19E0    lua_SetSendMailShowing
004B7610    lua_SetTaxiBenchmarkMode
00513870    lua_SetTaxiMap
004D7630    lua_SetTerrainMip
004B0680    lua_SetTexLodBias
00504C60    lua_SetTracking
0050C650    lua_SetTradeMoney
005647F0    lua_SetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter
00564650    lua_SetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter
00564630    lua_SetTradeSkillItemNameFilter
005646B0    lua_SetTradeSkillSubClassFilter
005180C0    lua_SetTrainerServiceTypeFilter
00518210    lua_SetTrainerSkillLineFilter
004BD480    lua_SetUIVisibility
00588D30    lua_SetView
005597C0    lua_SetWatchedFactionIndex
004B0570    lua_SetWaterDetail
0062E0E0    lua_SetWhoToUI
004D7870    lua_SetupFullscreenScale
004D6720    lua_ShowBattlefieldList
0050B670    lua_ShowBuybackSellCursor
0047F7C0    lua_ShowChangedOptionWarnings
004BBED0    lua_ShowCloak
00560B80    lua_ShowContainerSellCursor
00480040    lua_ShowContestNotice
004803E0    lua_ShowCursor
0047FEC0    lua_ShowEULANotice
0062F040    lua_ShowFriends
004BBE80    lua_ShowHelm
00570CE0    lua_ShowInventorySellCursor
0050B500    lua_ShowMerchantSellCursor
004CC410    lua_ShowMiniWorldMapArrowFrame
0050A890    lua_ShowRepairCursor
0047FFC0    lua_ShowScanningNotice
0047FE40    lua_ShowTOSNotice
0047FF40    lua_ShowTerminationWithoutNoticeNotice
004CC3B0    lua_ShowWorldMapArrowFrame
004BBE10    lua_ShowingCloak
004BBDA0    lua_ShowingHelm
00557670    lua_SignPetition
004F8470    lua_SilenceMember
004BAEA0    lua_SitStandOrDescendStart
00560AC0    lua_SocketContainerItem
00570A50    lua_SocketInventoryItem
00524DF0    lua_SortArenaTeamRoster
0051E3D0    lua_SortAuctionApplySort
0051CF10    lua_SortAuctionClearSort
0051FEB0    lua_SortAuctionItems
0051CFB0    lua_SortAuctionSetSort
004D69A0    lua_SortBattlefieldScoreData
005530C0    lua_SortGuildRoster
0054BB50    lua_SortLFG
00481910    lua_SortRealms
0062F9E0    lua_SortWho
00945A80    lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex
00945A50    lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumInputDrivers
00945B10    lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers
00945B40    lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex
00945C10    lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex
00945BE0    lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumInputDrivers
00945CA0    lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers
00945CD0    lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex
00945D60    lua_Sound_GameSystem_RestartSoundSystem
007B52B0    lua_SpellCanTargetGlyph
007B5260    lua_SpellCanTargetItem
007BAE30    lua_SpellCanTargetUnit
004EF2D0    lua_SpellHasRange
007B5220    lua_SpellIsTargeting
007C0BE0    lua_SpellStopCasting
007C0B70    lua_SpellStopTargeting
007B7E20    lua_SpellTargetItem
007C4800    lua_SpellTargetUnit
00560540    lua_SplitContainerItem
00527EF0    lua_SplitGuildBankItem
00523320    lua_StablePet
004C2A30    lua_StartAttack
0051EF40    lua_StartAuction
00557E80    lua_StartDuel
0047EE00    lua_StatusDialogClick
0047FC10    lua_StopAllSFX
004BD380    lua_StopAttack
004C45F0    lua_StopCinematic
0047EA30    lua_StopGlueAmbience
0047EAA0    lua_StopGlueMusic
004E2730    lua_StopMacro
00945A40    lua_StopMusic
005618B0    lua_StopTradeSkillRepeat
00581860    lua_StrafeLeftStart
005818B0    lua_StrafeLeftStop
005818F0    lua_StrafeRightStart
00581940    lua_StrafeRightStop
004B07B0    lua_Stuck
004C2C00    lua_SummonFriend
0047F530    lua_SurveyNotificationDone
004FADB0    lua_SwapRaidSubgroup
0047FE80    lua_TOSAccepted
004F55A0    lua_TakeInboxItem
004F3230    lua_TakeInboxMoney
004F3330    lua_TakeInboxTextItem
00513F10    lua_TakeTaxiNode
004C58E0    lua_TargetDirectionEnemy
004B5450    lua_TargetDirectionFinished
004C5980    lua_TargetDirectionFriend
004C5AA0    lua_TargetLastEnemy
004C5B00    lua_TargetLastFriend
004C5A20    lua_TargetLastTarget
004C5740    lua_TargetNearest
004C5780    lua_TargetNearestEnemy
004C57C0    lua_TargetNearestEnemyPlayer
004C5800    lua_TargetNearestFriend
004C5840    lua_TargetNearestFriendPlayer
004C5880    lua_TargetNearestPartyMember
004C58B0    lua_TargetNearestRaidMember
004C5FF0    lua_TargetTotem
004C56E0    lua_TargetUnit
00513B30    lua_TaxiGetDestX
00513BD0    lua_TaxiGetDestY
005139F0    lua_TaxiGetSrcX
00513A90    lua_TaxiGetSrcY
00513E70    lua_TaxiNodeCost
00513980    lua_TaxiNodeGetType
005134C0    lua_TaxiNodeName
005138C0    lua_TaxiNodePosition
005145D0    lua_TaxiNodeSetCurrent
0047FF80    lua_TerminationWithoutNoticeAccepted
005815B0    lua_ToggleAutoRun
004B6910    lua_TogglePVP
0055E150    lua_TogglePetAutocast
0057FF20    lua_ToggleRun
004BA680    lua_ToggleSheath
004EE8C0    lua_ToggleSpellAutocast
0047EDD0    lua_TokenEntered
005649A0    lua_TradeSkillOnlyShowMakeable
005649E0    lua_TradeSkillOnlyShowSkillUps
00524070    lua_TurnInArenaPetition
0051C410    lua_TurnInGuildCharter
00523FA0    lua_TurnInPetition
00581740    lua_TurnLeftStart
00581780    lua_TurnLeftStop
00581A70    lua_TurnOrActionStart
00581AE0    lua_TurnOrActionStop
005817D0    lua_TurnRightStart
00581810    lua_TurnRightStop
004CB850    lua_TutorialsEnabled
004F85A0    lua_UnSilenceMember
004BA720    lua_UninviteUnit
00594750    lua_UnitAffectingCombat
00595DB0    lua_UnitArmor
00595340    lua_UnitAttackBothHands
00595A50    lua_UnitAttackPower
005958F0    lua_UnitAttackSpeed
005999D0    lua_UnitAura
00599930    lua_UnitBuff
005925E0    lua_UnitCanAssist
00592680    lua_UnitCanAttack
00592480    lua_UnitCanCooperate
00596CE0    lua_UnitCastingInfo
00596F80    lua_UnitChannelInfo
00595EA0    lua_UnitCharacterPoints
00594DB0    lua_UnitClass
00594F30    lua_UnitClassBase
005928C0    lua_UnitClassification
00598460    lua_UnitControllingVehicle
00596710    lua_UnitCreatureFamily
00596670    lua_UnitCreatureType
00595750    lua_UnitDamage
00599980    lua_UnitDebuff
00595CD0    lua_UnitDefense
00598A30    lua_UnitDetailedThreatSituation
00591280    lua_UnitExists
00591FF0    lua_UnitFactionGroup
00593520    lua_UnitGUID
00596220    lua_UnitHasRelicSlot
00598630    lua_UnitHasVehicleUI
00593A50    lua_UnitHealth
00593B50    lua_UnitHealthMax
005919F0    lua_UnitInBattleground
00591870    lua_UnitInParty
00591970    lua_UnitInRaid
00597E00    lua_UnitInRange
005982C0    lua_UnitInVehicle
005985F0    lua_UnitInVehicleControlSeat
00591B80    lua_UnitIsAFK
00592720    lua_UnitIsCharmed
00594680    lua_UnitIsConnected
00598B80    lua_UnitIsControlling
005916D0    lua_UnitIsCorpse
00591CA0    lua_UnitIsDND
00594370    lua_UnitIsDead
00594570    lua_UnitIsDeadOrGhost
00592280    lua_UnitIsEnemy
005942C0    lua_UnitIsFeignDeath
00592320    lua_UnitIsFriend
00594470    lua_UnitIsGhost
00591530    lua_UnitIsInMyGuild
00591D70    lua_UnitIsPVP
00591F00    lua_UnitIsPVPFreeForAll
00591E70    lua_UnitIsPVPSanctuary
00591750    lua_UnitIsPartyLeader
00591490    lua_UnitIsPlayer
005927B0    lua_UnitIsPossessed
005917F0    lua_UnitIsRaidOfficer
00597560    lua_UnitIsSameServer
0049D100    lua_UnitIsSilenced
007968D0    lua_UnitIsTalking
00596020    lua_UnitIsTapped
00596120    lua_UnitIsTappedByAllThreatList
005960A0    lua_UnitIsTappedByPlayer
005961A0    lua_UnitIsTrivial
005913B0    lua_UnitIsUnit
00591330    lua_UnitIsVisible
005948D0    lua_UnitLevel
00593630    lua_UnitName
00594240    lua_UnitOnTaxi
00593890    lua_UnitPVPName
00596B30    lua_UnitPVPRank
00591AF0    lua_UnitPlayerControlled
005918F0    lua_UnitPlayerOrPetInParty
00591A70    lua_UnitPlayerOrPetInRaid
00593C30    lua_UnitPower
00593E30    lua_UnitPowerMax
00593FF0    lua_UnitPowerType
00594C30    lua_UnitRace
005956C0    lua_UnitRangedAttack
00595B90    lua_UnitRangedAttackPower
00595440    lua_UnitRangedDamage
005921D0    lua_UnitReaction
00595090    lua_UnitResistance
00592950    lua_UnitSelectionColor
005947D0    lua_UnitSex
005951F0    lua_UnitStat
005988A0    lua_UnitSwitchToVehicleSeat
00598670    lua_UnitTargetsVehicleInRaidUI
00598950    lua_UnitThreatSituation
00598390    lua_UnitUsingVehicle
00598720    lua_UnitVehicleSeatCount
005987B0    lua_UnitVehicleSeatInfo
005986C0    lua_UnitVehicleSkin
00593950    lua_UnitXP
005939D0    lua_UnitXPMax
00523420    lua_UnstablePet
004B18F0    lua_UpdateAddOnCPUUsage
004B17C0    lua_UpdateAddOnMemoryUsage
00484170    lua_UpdateCustomizationBackground
00482C60    lua_UpdateCustomizationScene
0052E010    lua_UpdateGMTicket
00570FB0    lua_UpdateInventoryAlertStatus
004CDF30    lua_UpdateMapHighlight
00484BE0    lua_UpdateSelectionCustomizationScene
004EBAE0    lua_UpdateSpells
004CEE00    lua_UpdateWorldMapArrowFrames
004B21E0    lua_UploadSettings
0052D8F0    lua_UseAction
005606A0    lua_UseContainerItem
00530110    lua_UseEquipmentSet
005709E0    lua_UseInventoryItem
004BCFD0    lua_UseItemByName
0056AE70    lua_UseQuestLogSpecialItem
004BAAB0    lua_UseSoulstone
00580BF0    lua_VehicleAimDecrement
00581D40    lua_VehicleAimDownStart
00581A20    lua_VehicleAimDownStop
0057F220    lua_VehicleAimGetAngle
0057F270    lua_VehicleAimGetNormAngle
0057E960    lua_VehicleAimGetNormPower
00580B90    lua_VehicleAimIncrement
00580C40    lua_VehicleAimRequestAngle
00580CE0    lua_VehicleAimRequestNormAngle
0057F320    lua_VehicleAimSetNormPower
00581990    lua_VehicleAimUpStart
005819D0    lua_VehicleAimUpStop
00586C20    lua_VehicleCameraZoomIn
00586C30    lua_VehicleCameraZoomOut
00580AA0    lua_VehicleExit
00580B40    lua_VehicleNextSeat
00580AF0    lua_VehiclePrevSeat
00945EC0    lua_VoiceChat_ActivatePrimaryCaptureCallback
00945E90    lua_VoiceChat_GetCurrentMicrophoneSignalLevel
00945E60    lua_VoiceChat_IsPlayingLoopbackSound
00945E30    lua_VoiceChat_IsRecordingLoopbackSound
00945E10    lua_VoiceChat_PlayLoopbackSound
00945D90    lua_VoiceChat_RecordLoopbackSound
00945F20    lua_VoiceChat_StartCapture
00945D80    lua_VoiceChat_StopCapture
00945E20    lua_VoiceChat_StopPlayingLoopbackSound
00945E00    lua_VoiceChat_StopRecordingLoopbackSound
00792B40    lua_VoiceEnumerateCaptureDevices
00792A80    lua_VoiceEnumerateOutputDevices
00792EE0    lua_VoiceGetCurrentCaptureDevice
00792E90    lua_VoiceGetCurrentOutputDevice
00794130    lua_VoiceIsDisabledByClient
004B1F70    lua_VoicePushToTalkStop
00792D40    lua_VoiceSelectCaptureDevice
00792BF0    lua_VoiceSelectOutputDevice
005277E0    lua_WithdrawGuildBankMoney
004CF880    lua_ZoomOut
```

----------


## Apoc

Statics don't seem to have changed.

----------


## Robske

Posting those not included in apoc's dump:

ClickTerrain: 0x006A35F0
CInputControl::SetFlags: 0x00581230
ClientDB_RegisterBase: 0x005B6E50
ClientDB_GetLocalizedRow: 0x00472B00

lua_ToString: 0x00803850

----------


## Apoc

Lol, I call them different things. But yes, you're right, the ClientDb_RegisterBase wasn't included, however, the GetLocalizedRow was. (lua_ToString wasn't included either, IDA refuses to update that for some weird reason)



```
0057F580    CGInputControl__SetControlBit
00581230    CGInputControl__ToggleControlBit <--
0057F890    CGInputControl__UnsetControlBit
```

Notice there's 3 functions. Set/Toggle/Unset. Toggle takes an extra param (1 or 0 for on/off).

----------


## Smarter

```
    public class MemoryLocation
    {
        //WoWObject
        public const uint GuidOffset = 0x30,
            NextObjectOffset = 0x3C,
            TypeOffset = 0x14,
            XPositionOffset = 0x798,
            YPositionOffset = 0x79C,
            ZPositionOffset = 0x7A0,
            RotationOffset = 0x7A8,
            DescriptorFieldsOffset = 0x8;

        //CreatureObject
        public const uint LevelOffset = 0x35 * 4,
           CurrentHealthOffset = 0x17 * 4,
           MaxHealthOffset = 0x1F * 4,
           CurrentManaOffset = 0x18 * 4,
           MaxManaOffset = 0x20 * 4,
           TargetGuidOffset = 0x12 * 4,
           BaseAttackTime = 0x3D * 4;

        //NpcObject
        public const uint SummonedByOffset = 0xE * 4,
           AttackingGuidOffset = 0x0A38;

        //PlayerObject
        public const uint CurrentRageOffset = 0x19 * 4,
           CurrentEnergyOffset = 0x1B * 4,
           MaxEnergyOffset = 0x23 * 4;

        //GameObject
        public const uint gameObject_XPosition = 0xE8,
           gameObject_YPosition = 0xEC,
           gameObject_ZPosition = 0xF0,
           displayId = 0x8 * 4;

        //DynamicObject
        public const uint dynamicObject_XPosition = 0xB * 4,
           dynamicObject_YPosition = 0xC * 4,
           dynamicObject_ZPosition = 0xD * 4;

        //CorpseObject
        public const uint corpseObject_XPosition = 0xB * 4,
           corpseObject_YPosition = 0xC * 4,
           corpseObject_ZPosition = 0xD * 4;

        //ObjectManager Stuff
        public const uint staticClientConnection = 0x1139F80, // client connection, same address every boot
           objectManagerOffset = 0x2C34,                                  // offset from the ClientConnection to the object manager
           LocalGuid = 0x1118100,                                             // offset from the object manager to the local guid
           firstObjectOffset = 0xAC,                                          // offset from the object manager to the first object
           nextObjectOffset = 0x3C;

        //ItemObject
        public const uint ItemObject_Owner = 0x6 * 4,
            ItemObject_StackCount = 0xE * 4,
            ITEM_FIELD_CONTAINED = 0x8 * 4;



        //Pather Stuff
        public const uint ContOffset = 0xD0;
```

I've been looking through, but haven't seen these, if anyone could be so kind?

----------


## Apoc

> ```
>     public class MemoryLocation
>     {
>         //WoWObject
>         public const uint GuidOffset = 0x30,
>             NextObjectOffset = 0x3C,
>             TypeOffset = 0x14,
>             XPositionOffset = 0x798,
>             YPositionOffset = 0x79C,
> ...


Sure, try using the DESCRIPTORS. All that info is already provided. -_-

----------


## Smarter

staticClientConnection = 0x1139F80
objectManagerOffset = 0x2C34
LocalGuid = 0x1118100

Am I blind? Didn't see them? That's what I was lookin for, not the descriptors sorry.

----------


## Smarter

public const uint staticClientConnection = 0x1139F80, // client connection, same address every boot
objectManagerOffset = 0x2C34, // offset from the ClientConnection to the object manager
LocalGuid = 0x1118100

Thx Apoc :-D

----------


## Robske

> public const uint staticClientConnection = 0x1139F80, // client connection, same address every boot
> objectManagerOffset = 0x2C34, // offset from the ClientConnection to the object manager
> LocalGuid = 0x1118100
> 
> Thx Apoc :-D



The localguid is also stored as a member of the objectmanager. 
[[0x1118100]+0x2C34]+*0xC0*] if my memory serves me right.

----------


## LegacyAX

Lua_DoString : 0x007CF6B0 *Changed 3.2.2.10505

----------


## Viano

Lua_GetLocalizedText at 0x0069A2B0? Rather a question because I am a noob.

----------


## peterwurst

Should be: 0x0069ABF0

----------


## Viano

> New patch already O.o
> Seems like statics didn't change
> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> SetTarget found at 0x4C4940
> ...
> ClickToMove found at 0x69F2D0
> ...


Those 2 seem to be wrong.

----------


## TheWolph

> public const uint staticClientConnection = 0x1139F80, // client connection, same address every boot
> objectManagerOffset = 0x2C34, // offset from the ClientConnection to the object manager
> LocalGuid = 0x1118100
> 
> Thx Apoc :-D


Why is the client connection at the address 0x1139F80 = 0 for me?
I found a grate tutorial on how to find the client connection and off set on here that I should have bookmarked now I forget how to do it and cant find it with search. Anyone have it bookmark?

----------


## Chinchy

> Why is the client connection at the address 0x1139F80 = 0 for me?
> I found a grate tutorial on how to find the client connection and off set on here that I should have bookmarked now I forget how to do it and cant find it with search. Anyone have it bookmark?


http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/917...tionandscu.jpg

That's how you find g_ClientConnection and the s_curMgr. curObj is s_curMgr + 0xAC.

----------


## guizmows

Aura updates



```
            
            AURA_COUNT_1 = 0xDD8, //3.2.0a 0x0DC8, //0xDB0, 3.1.3 old
            AURA_COUNT_2 = 0xc5c, //0xF4C, //3.2.0a 0xC4C, //0xC34,
            AURA_TABLE_1 = 0xC58, //3.2.0a 0xC48, //0xC30,
            AURA_TABLE_2 = 0xC60, //3.2.0a 0xC50, //0xC38,
            AURA_SIZE = 0x18,
            AURA_SPELL_ID = 0x8
```

CAn you confirm it plz.

----------


## berserk85

My little contrib



```
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x7CF6B0 -> Lua_Dostring
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x7CE460 -> Lua_Register
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x8049F0 -> Lua_Error
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x401A30 -> Lua_Reload
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x803340 -> lua_gettop
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x803360 -> lua_settop
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x8033C0 -> lua_remove
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x803430 -> lua_insert
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x8034E0 -> lua_replace
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x8035C0 -> lua_pushvalue
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x803620 -> lua_type
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x803640 -> lua_typename
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x803660 -> lua_iscfunction
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x803690 -> lua_isnumber
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x8036D0 -> lua_isstring
[11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x803700 -> lua_rawequal
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x803750 -> lua_equal
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x803960 -> lua_tothread
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x803930 -> lua_tocfunction
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x8038C0 -> lua_objlen
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x8037A0 -> lua_tonumber
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x8037E0 -> lua_tointeger
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x803850 -> lua_tostring
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x803980 -> lua_touserdata
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x803820 -> lua_toboolean
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x803A10 -> lua_pushnumber
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x803A40 -> lua_pushinteger
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x803A70 -> lua_pushstring
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x803C40 -> lua_pushboolean
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x803B70 -> lua_pushcclosure
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x8039F0 -> lua_pushnil
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x804070 -> lua_setfield
[11:17:46]: CFindPattern : 0x804B20 -> lua_getfield
```

Function prototype can be found there Lua: 3.7: Functions and Types

If somone know the address of lua_gettabble and lua_getglobal pls post it ^^ 

Tnx

----------


## MaiN

> Those 2 seem to be wrong.


They're not.
SetTarget is CGGameUI__Target (call it with a GUID)
ClickToMove is CGPlayer_C::ClickToMove
Signature for ClickToMove:


```
[UnmanagedFunctionPointer(CallingConvention.ThisCall)]
private delegate int ClickToMoveSignature(IntPtr baseAddress, ClickToMoveType clickType, [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.LPArray, SizeConst = 2)] uint[] guid, [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.LPArray, SizeConst = 3)] float[] clickPos, float precision);
```

----------


## ostapus

> My little contrib
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x7CF6B0 -> Lua_Dostring
> [11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x7CE460 -> Lua_Register
> [11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x8049F0 -> Lua_Error
> [11:17:45]: CFindPattern : 0x401A30 -> Lua_Reload
> ...


lua_getfield should be (for 3.2.2.10505) 0x803D00, yours one points to luaL_findtable.
lua_gettable - 0x00803CD0

lua_getglobal is defined as
#define lua_getglobal(L,s)	lua_getfield(L, LUA_GLOBALSINDEX, (s))

----------


## Mr.Zunz

> Why is the client connection at the address 0x1139F80 = 0 for me?
> I found a grate tutorial on how to find the client connection and off set on here that I should have bookmarked now I forget how to do it and cant find it with search. Anyone have it bookmark?


It's 0 for me aswell, something isnt right at my side or it's the wrong offset :X

----------


## grosfilsdepute

> It's 0 for me aswell, something isnt right at my side or it's the wrong offset :X


I'm using pClientConnection = ReadInt(0x12705B0); and pObjMgr = ReadInt(pClientConnection + 0x2d94);

It's perfectly fine.



PS: IDA is da shit  :Big Grin:

----------


## mnbvc

focus target guid = 0x0113D7C8

----------


## berserk85

> lua_getfield should be (for 3.2.2.10505) 0x803D00, yours one points to luaL_findtable.
> lua_gettable - 0x00803CD0
> 
> lua_getglobal is defined as
> #define lua_getglobal(L,s)	lua_getfield(L, LUA_GLOBALSINDEX, (s))


Grazie  :Big Grin:  ...

Do you know also the address of lua_settable,lua_rawgeti,lua_rawseti ??
I know that lua_rawgeti(L, t, key) is equivalent to the sequence

lua_pushnumber(L, key);
lua_rawget(L, t);

and lua_rawseti(L, t, key) is equivalent to

lua_pushnumber(L, key);
lua_insert(L, -2); 
lua_rawset(L, t);

but in lua.h they are defined as 
LUA_API void (lua_rawgeti) (lua_State *L, int idx, int n);
LUA_API void (lua_rawseti) (lua_State *L, int idx, int n);

Tnx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xeranor

hRotation: 0x7AC :P

----------


## amadmonk

Here are the offsets I use, with my handy RE'ing notes on em. Still need to set up good RE notes for the VMT indices.



```
    public enum Luas
    {
        Lua_FullState = 0x0133B99C, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_DoString[6th static]
        //Lua_DoString = 0x007CF6B0, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_RunScript[3rd call]
        Lua_GetTop = 0x00803340, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_GetSpellLink[2nd call]
        Lua_ToString = 0x00803850, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_EnableAllAddOns[1st call]
        Lua_PushString = 0x00803A70, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_GetChangedOptionWarning[3rd call]
        Lua_Type = 0x00803620, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_PINEntered[1st call]
        Lua_SetTop = 0x00803360, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_EnumerateFrames[4th call]
        Lua_LoadWrapper = 0x00804FD0, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_DoString[3rd call]
        Lua_PCall = 0x008043C0, // 3.2.2a (RE: call right after Lua_LoadWrapper in lua_DoString, above)
    }

    public enum GlobalOffsets
    {
        EnumVisibleObjects = 0x004778D0, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_SetUIVisibility[3rd call])
        ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer = 0x00476580, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_SendAddonMessage[1st call])
        GetObjectByGuid = 0x00477B50, // 3.2.2a -- aka ClntObjMgrObjectPtr (RE: lua_SendAddonMessage[2nd call])
        LastTargetGuid = 0x0113D7B0, // 3.2.2a (RE: SelectTarget[3rd static])
        FocusGuid = 0x0113D7C8, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_FocusUnit[3rd call]->(unnamed FN)[1st static])
        MouseOverGuid = 0x0113D798, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_InteractUnit, right after push string "mouseover" && call)
        SelectTarget = 0x004C4940, // 3.2.2a (RE: last call in lua_TargetLastEnemy)
        UnitGetThreat = 0x006AE120, // 3.2.2a (reverse from lua_UnitThreatSituation)
        CGWorldFrame__Intersect = 0x0073ACC0, // 3.2.2a (RE: search for sequence of bytes:  A9 FF 00 F3 40 (test eax, 40F300FFh), look for xref to containing function that is a jmp (short stub fn))
        CInputControl = 0x0121B50C, // 3.2.2a (first static in lua_IsMouseLooking)
        CInputControl__SetFlags = 0x00581230, // 3.2.2a (RE:  first call from lua_MouseLookStop->(unnamed fn), second xref to this fn (probably above lua_AscendStop)
        RaidTargetIndexCache = 0x01143B70 // 3.2.2a (RE: lua GetRaidTargetIndex[5th call]->first static  for this)
    }

    public enum ObjectOffsets
    {
        ObjectTypeOffset = 0x14 // 3.2.0
    }

    public enum VFTableIndex : int
    {
        GetFacing = 12, // 3.2.2a
        GetPosition = 10, // 3.2.2a
        InteractUnit = 41, // 3.2.2a
        GetName = 51 // 3.2.2a
    }
```

----------


## Apoc

> Here are the offsets I use, with my handy RE'ing notes on em. Still need to set up good RE notes for the VMT indices.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>     public enum Luas
>     {
>         Lua_FullState = 0x0133B99C, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_DoString[6th static]
>         //Lua_DoString = 0x007CF6B0, // 3.2.2a (RE: lua_RunScript[3rd call]
> ...


Just to add on to your list...  :Smile: 



```
    public enum VFTableIndex
    {
        GetBagPtr = 10,
        GetPosition = 11,
        GetFacing = 12,
        GetScale = 14,
        GetModel = 22,
        Interact = 41,
        GetName = 51,
    }
```

----------


## amadmonk

Do I need that Scale/Model crap to get intersect working "right"? 

Right now I'm just adding 1.0 or some crap to the Z and it's working okay-ish.

EDIT: I need to put together some kinda real pattern finding IDC. Hand-RE'ing all these every patch is annoying. Only takes 20 minutes or so, but it's still annoying.

----------


## Shutzler

> public const uint staticClientConnection = 0x1139F80, // client connection, same address every boot
> objectManagerOffset = 0x2C34, // offset from the ClientConnection to the object manager
> LocalGuid = 0x1118100
> 
> Thx Apoc :-D


Should there be any data at 0x113CBB4(0x1139F80+0x2C34)? CheatEngine only shows zeros at the location and far out when i view memory at that location.

----------


## lanman92

Lrn2Pointer? (filler)

----------


## Neverhaven

> Should there be any data at 0x113CBB4(0x1139F80+0x2C34)? CheatEngine only shows zeros at the location and far out when i view memory at that location.


You shouldn't just add the values together, the offset is an offset to what the clientconnection points to.
If you're using cheatengine, add a manual value, check pointer, type to 4bytes, write clientconnection in the base pointer, and offset in the offset field. That'll give you the pointer to the object manager.

----------


## Shutzler

> ...
> You shouldn't just add the values together, the offset is an offset to what the clientconnection points to.
> ...


OH! 

So if i got this right there is a pointer in 0x1139F80, so its the content of 0x1139F80 i need to add 0x2C34 to then?

----------


## ramey

> Do I need that Scale/Model crap to get intersect working "right"? 
> 
> Right now I'm just adding 1.0 or some crap to the Z and it's working okay-ish.
> 
> EDIT: I need to put together some kinda real pattern finding IDC. Hand-RE'ing all these every patch is annoying. Only takes 20 minutes or so, but it's still annoying.


Try 2.0, probably get better results.

----------


## Neverhaven

> OH! 
> 
> So if i got this right there is a pointer in 0x1139F80, so its the content of 0x1139F80 i need to add 0x2C34 to then?


Precisely.

----------


## ostapus

> Grazie  ...
> 
> Do you know also the address of lua_settable,lua_rawgeti,lua_rawseti ??
> I know that lua_rawgeti(L, t, key) is equivalent to the sequence
> 
> lua_pushnumber(L, key);
> lua_rawget(L, t);
> 
> and lua_rawseti(L, t, key) is equivalent to
> ...


lua_settable - 0x00804040
lua_rawgeti - 0x00803DE0
lua_rawseti - 0x00804170

----------


## berserk85

> lua_settable - 0x00804040
> lua_rawgeti - 0x00803DE0
> lua_rawseti - 0x00804170


Tnx 2 x +Rep

----------


## Shutzler

in post 5 apoc is kind enough to post nice descriptors (thanks to wraithZX too), but im having a little problem with 

/* offsets:[d:0x0012]:[b:0x0048] */	WGUID UNIT_FIELD_TARGET; 

its a WGUID, but how do i go forward to obtain stuff like target health++ from this value? do i need to search for an object with that GUID? why isnt this just a pointer to the target object (wouldnt it be easier??).

----------


## Apoc

> in post 5 apoc is kind enough to post nice descriptors (thanks to wraithZX too), but im having a little problem with 
> 
> /* offsets:[d:0x0012]:[b:0x0048] */ WGUID UNIT_FIELD_TARGET; 
> 
> its a WGUID, but how do i go forward to obtain stuff like target health++ from this value? do i need to search for an object with that GUID? why isnt this just a pointer to the target object (wouldnt it be easier??).


Pass that GUID to ClntObjMgrObjectPtr (GetObjectByGUID) to get your object pointer.

----------


## Shutzler

> Pass that GUID to ClntObjMgrObjectPtr (GetObjectByGUID) to get your object pointer.


Hmm.. i dont posses the knowledge to do that. ill have to inject some dll and call up, somehow, this GetObjectbyGUID and pass the GUI(again: somehow)??

----------


## FenixTX2

Does anyone know how to find the PlayerBase offset for Spectate? I have it for 3.0.9 as 0x1A60

Edit: 

Hrm it seems to be at
lvl1 = PB + 1010h 
lvl2 = lvl2 + 8h

----------


## qjlex

How I can know if my player in swimming?

----------


## Robske

> How I can know if my player in swimming?


There's a lua function IsSwimming().

----------


## Nesox

Ure sig is awesome Robske haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## qjlex

(How I can know if my player swiming) out of process memory?

----------


## MaiN

> (How I can know if my player swiming) out of process memory?


Reverse engineering. Robske already gave you a ****ing big hint.




> Ure sig is awesome Robske haha


*cough* I fix'd the start of path generation issue :P *cough*

----------


## Nesox

Nice, gonna try it tommorow then  :Smile:  gotta make the targeting a little better too  :Embarrassment:

----------


## berserk85

InputEvent = 0x81E3A0 //3.2.2a
GetTimeStamp = 0x820420 //3.2.2a

----------


## namreeb

Pretty sure this is missing:

CGUnit_C__GetAura = 0x0055D490
IsCurrentSpellBySpellId = 0x007BCBE0

----------


## qjlex

I can not Find what me need. Need Lua functions for send account name and password to textbox in WoW.

----------


## Cypher

> I can not Find what me need. Need Lua functions for send account name and password to textbox in WoW.


Stop asking stupid questions unless you want to get banned. This section is not here so you can request spoonfeeding.

----------


## flukes1

> I can not Find what me need. Need Lua functions for send account name and password to textbox in WoW.


In Soviet Russia, textbox send account name to you.

----------


## MaiN

> In Soviet Russia, textbox send account name to you.


I lol'd IRL.

----------


## Kryso

Keybindings:

List [0x0113F5E4]

Step [list + 0xb0]
First node [list + 0xb8]

Action name [current item + 0x28] (pointer to string)
Key [current item + 0x14] (pointer to string)
Next item [current item + step + 0x4]

Example:


```
IntPtr list = process.Read<IntPtr>( new IntPtr( 0x0113F5E4 ) );

int step = process.Read<int>( list.Offset( 0xb0 ) );
Console.WriteLine( "Step: " + step );

IntPtr currentItem = process.Read<IntPtr>( list.Offset( 0xb8 ) );
while ( currentItem != IntPtr.Zero && currentItem.IsEven() ) {
    Console.WriteLine( "Item: " + currentItem.ToHexString() );

    string name = process.Read<string>( currentItem.Offset( 0x28 ), 0 );
    string key = process.Read<string>( currentItem.Offset( 0x14 ), 0 );

    Console.WriteLine( " > name: " + name );
    Console.WriteLine( " > key1: " + key );

    currentItem = process.Read<IntPtr>( currentItem.Offset( step + 0x4 ) );
}
```

----------


## FenixTX2

Thats really nice. +rep

----------


## attn

> On login screen:
> 
> [ 0x010d7914 ] + 0x50 - username
> [ 0x010d7914 ] + 0xc8 - password
> 
> Note that if you change those values, it will not reflect in ui, however it will work when you click on login button.


Doesn't work for me. I think it depends of server announcement.

Anyone get info how to get error message during login ?

Also in character selection screen these 3 offsets reflect total # of characters on account

0x00010d8914
0x000E53E484
0x000E53E488

What difference between each atm I don't know.

Trying find how to detect character selection (to implement auto-login) but no luck atm.  :Frown:

----------


## Jadd

> Doesn't work for me. I think it depends of server announcement.
> 
> Anyone get info how to get error message during login ?
> 
> Also in character selection screen these 3 offsets reflect total # of characters on account
> 
> 0x00010d8914
> 0x000E53E484
> 0x000E53E488
> ...


Offsets? O.o

Also whats up with the 10 character addresses?

----------


## Kryso

> Doesn't work for me. I think it depends of server announcement.


http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1799304/accpass.png

However they doesn't work after logout. I've found them with memory scanning and didn't bother to test them properly, sorry about that.

----------


## attn

> Offsets? O.o


Ok, memory address if u wish. Don't be picky, it was 4 a.m post  :Smile:

----------


## Cypher

> Offsets? O.o
> 
> Also whats up with the 10 character addresses?


Technically it is an offset. As far as the processor is concerned it's an offset from the DS (which always has a base of zero in the memory model used by Windows).




> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1799304/accpass.png
> 
> However they doesn't work after logout. I've found them with memory scanning and didn't bother to test them properly, sorry about that.


If you just use Lua to set the text, press the buttons, etc you could have this done in about 10 minutes.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Party Member 1 GUID : 0x01143B10
Party Member 2 GUID : 0x01143B18
Party Member 3 GUID : 0x01143B20
Party Member 4 GUID : 0x01143B28
Party Leader GUID : 0x01143B30

----------


## mightypirate

thanks for this

----------


## nitrogrlie

> Just to add on to your list... 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>     public enum VFTableIndex
>     {
>         GetBagPtr = 10,
>         GetPosition = 11,
> ...


Haven't tested all these yet, but I can vouch for GetPosition and GetFacing being correct. However, I'm finding GetName to be 48, not 51, and I don't believe it works for your own name for some reason. Perhaps I'm doing something wrong?

----------


## _Mike

> Haven't tested all these yet, but I can vouch for GetPosition and GetFacing being correct. However, I'm finding GetName to be 48, not 51, and I don't believe it works for your own name for some reason. Perhaps I'm doing something wrong?


You are doing something wrong. It is 51, and it does work for the local player.

----------


## nitrogrlie

I see, I am going to have to check on something when i get home from work because I'm starting to think that what I refer to as the VFTable is different from what people here seem to mean. I call the VFTable the virtual function table that exists in each object that inherits virtual functions from a parent class and comprises the first (or more if inheriting from more than one class) DWORD(s) of that class.

For example, the pointer to the CPlayer class in WoW has a pointer to it's VFTable as its first entry. So if you call GetObjectByGUID() with your player's guid as the argument you get back a pointer where the first DWORD is a ptr to the VFTable for that class type. The 10th & 11th entry in that table point to the GetPosition() and GetOrientation() respectively. The 51st entry doesn't point to a function that is GetName() as far as my testing showed. Rather it is the 48th entry.

It seems to me that what people call the table here is with regards to some function lookup table (probably inline - aka fastcall). If that is not correct, can someone please explain because then I'm clearly confused.

----------


## Apoc

> I see, I am going to have to check on something when i get home from work because I'm starting to think that what I refer to as the VFTable is different from what people here seem to mean. I call the VFTable the virtual function table that exists in each object that inherits virtual functions from a parent class and comprises the first (or more if inheriting from more than one class) DWORD(s) of that class.
> 
> For example, the pointer to the CPlayer class in WoW has a pointer to it's VFTable as its first entry. So if you call GetObjectByGUID() with your player's guid as the argument you get back a pointer where the first DWORD is a ptr to the VFTable for that class type. The 10th & 11th entry in that table point to the GetPosition() and GetOrientation() respectively. The 51st entry doesn't point to a function that is GetName() as far as my testing showed. Rather it is the 48th entry.
> 
> It seems to me that what people call the table here is with regards to some function lookup table (probably inline - aka fastcall). If that is not correct, can someone please explain because then I'm clearly confused.


You're obviously reversing things wrong. (Hint: nullsubs ARE considered virtual funcs)

Here's some of the current CGPlayer_C vtable (some funcs un-named, etc... laziness ftw)



```
.rdata:009E6C70     off_9E6C70      dd offset CGPlayer_C__destructor
.rdata:009E6C74                     dd offset CGPlayer_C__Disable
.rdata:009E6C78                     dd offset sub_65DA10
.rdata:009E6C7C                     dd offset CGPlayer_C_virt0C
.rdata:009E6C80                     dd offset nullsub_5
.rdata:009E6C84                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt10
.rdata:009E6C88                     dd offset sub_68D1C0
.rdata:009E6C8C                     dd offset nullsub_5
.rdata:009E6C90                     dd offset sub_698530
.rdata:009E6C94                     dd offset sub_65ED20
.rdata:009E6C98                     dd offset CGUnit_C__GetPosition
.rdata:009E6C9C                     dd offset sub_65EC60
.rdata:009E6CA0                     dd offset sub_65EC90
.rdata:009E6CA4                     dd offset sub_65ECB0
.rdata:009E6CA8                     dd offset CGObject_C__GetScale
.rdata:009E6CAC                     dd offset sub_65ECC0
.rdata:009E6CB0                     dd offset CGObject_C_GetModel
.rdata:009E6CB4                     dd offset CGUnit_C__CanGossip
.rdata:009E6CB8                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt38
.rdata:009E6CBC                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt3C
.rdata:009E6CC0                     dd offset sub_6916C0
.rdata:009E6CC4                     dd offset sub_691770
.rdata:009E6CC8                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt40
.rdata:009E6CCC                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt48
.rdata:009E6CD0                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt4C
.rdata:009E6CD4                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt50
.rdata:009E6CD8                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt54
.rdata:009E6CDC                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt58
.rdata:009E6CE0                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt5C
.rdata:009E6CE4                     dd offset sub_694970
.rdata:009E6CE8                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt64
.rdata:009E6CEC                     dd offset CGPlayer_C__PreAnimate
.rdata:009E6CF0                     dd offset CGUnit_C__GetWorldMatrix
.rdata:009E6CF4                     dd offset CGPlayer_C__ShouldRender
.rdata:009E6CF8                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt74
.rdata:009E6CFC                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt78
.rdata:009E6D00                     dd offset CGObject_C_virt18
.rdata:009E6D04                     dd offset CGObject_C_virt54
.rdata:009E6D08                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt84
.rdata:009E6D0C                     dd offset sub_65EC10
.rdata:009E6D10                     dd offset lua_CloseGuildRoster
.rdata:009E6D14                     dd offset CGUnit_C__OnRightClick
.rdata:009E6D18                     dd offset sub_65EC20
.rdata:009E6D1C                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt98
.rdata:009E6D20                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virt9C
.rdata:009E6D24                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virtA0
.rdata:009E6D28                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virtA4
.rdata:009E6D2C                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virtB0
.rdata:009E6D30                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virtB4
.rdata:009E6D34                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virtB8
.rdata:009E6D38                     dd offset sub_65ECD0
.rdata:009E6D3C                     dd offset CGUnit_C__GetObjectName
.rdata:009E6D40                     dd offset CGObject_C_virt54
.rdata:009E6D44                     dd offset sub_6C2630
.rdata:009E6D48                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virtA8
.rdata:009E6D4C                     dd offset sub_68E080
.rdata:009E6D50                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virtCC
.rdata:009E6D54                     dd offset sub_684480
.rdata:009E6D58                     dd offset sub_6C2610
.rdata:009E6D5C                     dd offset CGUnit_C_virtE4
.rdata:009E6D60                     dd offset sub_6B4E50
.rdata:009E6D64                     dd offset sub_6B0FB0
.rdata:009E6D68                     dd offset sub_6A2F20
.rdata:009E6D6C                     dd offset CGPlayer_C__GetAFKText
.rdata:009E6D70                     dd offset CGPlayer_C__GetDNDText
.rdata:009E6D74                     dd offset CGPlayer_C__GetGMText
.rdata:009E6D78                     dd offset CGPlayer_C_virtF4
.rdata:009E6D7C                     dd offset CGPlayer_C_virtF8
.rdata:009E6D80                     dd offset CGPlayer_C_virtFC
.rdata:009E6D84                     dd offset CGPlayer_C_virt100
.rdata:009E6D88                     dd offset sub_653AE0
.rdata:009E6D8C                     dd offset CGPlayer_C_virt108
.rdata:009E6D90                     dd offset CGPlayer_C_virt10C
.rdata:009E6D94                     dd offset CGPlayer_C_virt110
.rdata:009E6D98                     dd offset sub_64F3C0
.rdata:009E6D9C                     dd offset CGPlayer_C_virt118
.rdata:009E6DA0                     dd offset sub_658460
.rdata:009E6DA4                     dd offset sub_65A730
.rdata:009E6DA8                     dd offset CGPlayer_C_virt124
.rdata:009E6DAC                     dd offset sub_65ED10
.rdata:009E6DB0                     dd offset sub_65ED20
```

Go ahead... count them... then come back and tell me you're still right.  :Smile:

----------


## Tanaris4

Anyone know the WoWCvarBaseMgr offset referenced here: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-me...9-c-cvars.html

I'd fire up 3.0.9 + run the pattern scan but I don't have a windows box (looking to find this on mac)

----------


## _Mike

Yes GetObjectByGUID() returns a c++ class pointer, and if you dereference that pointer you get the vmt address.
If the 51st entry isn't the right address for you then I guess you are either reading the vmt incorrectly or you're using a different wow version than the rest of us.

Here's how I read names.
Name is a property of the WoWObject class
GetObjectName is the function delegate for calling wow's getname function


```
internal readonly uint VMT_GETNAME = 51 * 4;
...
public string Name
{
	get
	{
		if(GetObjectName == null)
		{
			uint VMT = Utilities.ReadDWORD((IntPtr)this); // casting WoWObject to IntPtr returns the pointer from GetObjectByGUID()
			GetObjectName = Utilities.RegisterDelegate<GetObjectNameDelegate>((IntPtr)Utilities.ReadDWORD((IntPtr)(VMT + VMT_GETNAME)));
		}
		return GetObjectName(this);
	}
}
```

Edit: Meh, apoc was faster than me..

----------


## nitrogrlie

> You're obviously reversing things wrong. (Hint: nullsubs ARE considered virtual funcs)
> ...
> Go ahead... count them... then come back and tell me you're still right.


I'll check when I get home in 6 hrs. I'm not saying I'm right, by the way, just saying that things weren't working out for me. The day I stop making mistakes is the day I stop learning. And yes, your VFT dump looks similar to what I was seeing, but I wasn't getting any names from 51, as a matter of fact, I set a breakpoint on execution of that function and it wasn't getting hit. I'll double check everything and post my table.

----------


## nitrogrlie

All right, you were right. I was just getting caught up in the fact that that function looked really small and wasn't getting called when I put a breakpoint in there through Olly. It's the immediate function it calls that does all the work.

Here is my VFTable by the way:


```
	[00] - 0x00660c30
	[01] - 0x0065d8e0
	[02] - 0x0065da10
	[03] - 0x0065bc60
	[04] - 0x0085ecf0
	[05] - 0x006add30
	[06] - 0x0068d1c0
	[07] - 0x0085ecf0
	[08] - 0x00698530
	[09] - 0x0065ed20
	[10] - 0x0065ec40
	[11] - 0x0065ec60
	[12] - 0x0065ec90
	[13] - 0x0065ecb0
	[14] - 0x00478c90
	[15] - 0x0065ecc0
	[16] - 0x00478cb0
	[17] - 0x00691670
	[18] - 0x006a1c30
	[19] - 0x00691690
	[20] - 0x006916c0
	[21] - 0x00691770
	[22] - 0x0068fee0
	[23] - 0x0069d390
	[24] - 0x0069d3c0
	[25] - 0x006a1cf0
	[26] - 0x006a1f50
	[27] - 0x006a3700
	[28] - 0x00690e80
	[29] - 0x00694970
	[30] - 0x006b45d0
	[31] - 0x0064ee70
	[32] - 0x006983c0
	[33] - 0x0065a0d0
	[34] - 0x00691a10
	[35] - 0x006b15f0
	[36] - 0x00684f50
	[37] - 0x008879a0
	[38] - 0x00692760
	[39] - 0x0065ec10
	[40] - 0x004b0240
	[41] - 0x006a8e80
	[42] - 0x0065ec20
	[43] - 0x006b2a00
	[44] - 0x006996a0
	[45] - 0x0069ad70
	[46] - 0x0069b140
	[47] - 0x0068daa0
	[48] - 0x0065ecf0
	[49] - 0x006a1930
	[50] - 0x0065ecd0
	[51] - 0x0065ec30
	[52] - 0x008879a0
	[53] - 0x006c2630
	[54] - 0x0068eb60
	[55] - 0x0068e080
	[56] - 0x006c2600
	[57] - 0x00684480
	[58] - 0x006c2610
	[59] - 0x00478d80
	[60] - 0x006b4e50
	[61] - 0x006b0fb0
	[62] - 0x006a2f20
	[63] - 0x00656490
	[64] - 0x00656500
	[65] - 0x00656540
	[66] - 0x006d9930
	[67] - 0x006d9b90
	[68] - 0x006d9c90
	[69] - 0x0064ebb0
	[70] - 0x00653ae0
	[71] - 0x00659d60
	[72] - 0x00656360
	[73] - 0x00659e60
	[74] - 0x0064f3c0
	[75] - 0x00655f40
	[76] - 0x00658460
	[77] - 0x0065a730
	[78] - 0x0064f6a0
	[79] - 0x0065ed10
```

----------


## flo8464

I failed to find the DirectX GetCurrentDevicepointer function.

Can please someone give me a hint?  :Smile:

----------


## SKU

Non generic/version dependant way:

LPDIRECT3DDEVICE9 pDevice = [[0x1254928] + 0x397C] // 3.2.2.10505

----------


## Robske

> Non generic/version dependant way:
> 
> LPDIRECT3DDEVICE9 pDevice = [[0x1254928] + 0x397C] // 3.2.2.10505


Sig approved.

----------


## flo8464

Uhm, I was writing crap.  :Smile: 
I am looking for the function which creates the device and returns the pointer.

(Exactly what you posted here, tried to find it to create a pattern for easier updating)

----------


## ramey

> Uhm, I was writing crap. 
> I am looking for the function which creates the device and returns the pointer.
> 
> (Exactly what you posted here, tried to find it to create a pattern for easier updating)


Find somewhere where the code references that pointer, and then get a pattern to where it references it, and then simply do *reinterpret_cast<DWORD*>( 0xDEADBEAF ) and you'll have the pointer!

----------


## flo8464

> Find somewhere where the code references that pointer, and then get a pattern to where it references it, and then simply do *reinterpret_cast<DWORD*>( 0xDEADBEAF ) and you'll have the pointer!


Well, I know that. 
I was looking for the function which accesses the device pointer internally by [[0x1254928] + 0x397C]. I was looking myself by just going through the reference-to list for 0x1254928 but there were tons of results.

----------


## pituxu

I'm new in this fourm.
I'm trying this code but not working
Someone help me?
Thanks

autoit code:


```
#include <string.au3>

#include <NomadMemory.au3>
#include <EditConstants.au3>
#include <GUIConstantsEx.au3>
#include <WindowsConstants.au3>
#Region ### START GUI section ### Form=
$Form1 = GUICreate("Wowchatreader", 625, 445, 274, 278)
$Edit1 = GUICtrlCreateEdit("", 32, 24, 577, 273)
$affiche = GUICtrlCreateButton("READ!",32,400,50,25)
GuiSetState(@SW_SHOW)
#EndRegion ### END GUI section ###

SetPrivilege("SeDebugPrivilege", 1) ;p
testwow()
Global $process = _MEMORYOPEN($wowpid)
Global $offchat=0x10CCB58 ; 3.2.0 = 0x010CCB94
Global $nxtchat=0x17C0


While 1
    $nMsg = GUIGetMsg()
    Switch $nMsg
        Case $GUI_EVENT_CLOSE
            Exit
        Case $affiche
            GUICtrlSetData($Edit1,"")
            testwow()
            lischat()

    EndSwitch
WEnd

Func lischat()
    Local $debmess=$offchat
    Local $Canal
        for $x=0 to 59
            $next=$nxtchat*$x
            $mess = _MemoryRead($debmess + $next, $process, "char[1000]")
                                                if Not stringMid($mess, 1, 4) ="Type" then ExitLoop
            $Canal = _StringBetween($mess, "Type: [", "],")
            $Pseudo = _StringBetween($mess, "Name: [", "],")
            $Messag = _StringBetween($mess, "Text: [", "]")
            
            $chan=""
            Switch $Canal[0] ;if $Canal=17 then MsgBox(0,"","canal17")
                
                case 1
                    $chan="Say : "                
                Case 4
                    $chan="Guild : "
                Case 5
                    $chan="Guild-Officer : "
                Case 7
                    $chan="Whisper : "
                Case 9
                    $chan="To : "
                case 17
                    $chan="Public : "
            EndSwitch
                If $chan="" then $chan="Chat : "
                $lig=$x
                GUICtrlSetData($Edit1,$x & " :" & $chan & "[" & $Pseudo[0] & "] : " & $Messag[0] & @CRLF ,$lig+1)

        Next

EndFunc


Func testwow()
    Global $wowpid=ProcessExists("wow.exe")
    If $wowpid=0 Then
        MsgBox(0, "Infos", "World of warcraft is not running...")
        exit
    EndIf
EndFunc
```

----------


## Apoc

1) We're not here to debug your code.
2) This is the wrong thread to do so.
3) Read the rules for this section. (Enjoy your infractions)
4) If you don't understand what you're copy/pasting, don't bother posting here at all.

----------


## SKU

> Well, I know that. 
> I was looking for the function which accesses the device pointer internally by [[0x1254928] + 0x397C]. I was looking myself by just going through the reference-to list for 0x1254928 but there were tons of results.


d3d9 private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool

----------


## flo8464

Very nice, thank you SKU.

----------


## pituxu

> 1) We're not here to debug your code.
> 2) This is the wrong thread to do so.
> 3) Read the rules for this section. (Enjoy your infractions)
> 4) If you don't understand what you're copy/pasting, don't bother posting here at all.


hi
1) I dont wont to debug the code, only the offset for it

2) Where can i post it?

3) I cant create a new one. (im new in the forum)

4) I understand what have copy/pasting, need some help to know the offset, if possible please.

----------


## The-Guardian

Lol i wish you luck cause your going to get your face dislocated by Apoc

----------


## FenixTX2

BroadCastEvent = 0x007d1150

----------


## Nesox

> hi
> 
> 4) I understand what have copy/pasting, need some help to know the offset, if possible please.


WTS: Better grammar skills, you buy plx plx?

----------


## Robske

> hi
> 1) I dont wont to debug the code, only the offset for it


2. Requests;
 3. DO NOT REQUEST UPDATED OFFSETS!

----------


## pituxu

> WTS: Better grammar skills, you buy plx plx?


Sorry for my bad English. ok?

----------


## flo8464

Anyone knows if the bobbing offset has changed?
I tried to find the function which sets the bobbing byte, but [base + 0xBC] doesn't seem correct anymore.
I don't really know where to start finding that function, so a cheat engine scan "What accesses this address" sounded pretty good, but the byte stays at zero even when its bobbing.



Edit: I bruteforced it, 0xBC is still the correct offset.

----------


## Cromon

Hello!

Does anyone know where i find the renderflags to change? Im trying to hide mdx or wmo and the search told me that may be possible chaning the renderflags. are those a static offset or relative to somewhat (CWorldFrame?)?

Greetings
Cromon

----------


## aGor2k

May have been posted already (cba to look through the whole thread).



```
CTM_X 0x12979AC
CTM_Y 0x12979B0
CTM_Z 0x12979B4
CTM_ACTION 0x129793C
```

----------


## Flowerew

Hi, I'm very new to this whole topic, but thanks to all you great reversers out there (especially mmowned and gd). I hope this is nothing posted too often and helps here and there, since I didn't find this while crawling the forums. Here's what I found:



```
// Location: [unitbase+0x0d8]
// Version: 3.2.2 (10482)(Release)
// Tested on: live servers, trial account

struct MovementInfo {
	DWORD _filler_0[2];	// 0x000 - 8 bytes
	WGUID transport_guid;	// transport entity guid unit is standing on, credits to RoKFenris
	D3DXVECTOR3 position;	// position
	DWORD _filler_1;	// 0x01C - 4 bytes
	float yaw;		// horizontal rotation
	float pitch;		// vertical rotation
	DWORD _filler_3[4];	// 0x028 - 16 bytes
	D3DXVECTOR3 normal;	// ground normal under the unit, (0, 0, 1) in air
	DWORD flags;		// see MOVEMENTFLAGS
	DWORD _filler_4[6];	// 0x048 - 24 bytes
	DWORD continuity;	// counts (ms) as long as no movement change happens, zero while standing
	D3DXVECTOR2 direction;	// normalized direction vector, possible 3rd component with flying mounts
	DWORD _filler_5[5]; 	// 0x06C - 20 bytes
	DWORD fall_duration;	// fall duration
	float fell_from;	// height you fell from
	float fall_unknown;	// has something to do with falling though it's only set on very small distances like steps
	float current_speed;	// current speed, even if you're running against walls
	float walk_speed;	// walk speed, will change on speed modifiers like daze
	float run_speed;	// run speed, will change on speed modifiers like daze
	float unknown_speed;	// unknown speed
	float swim_speed;	// swim speed, will change on speed modifiers like daze
	DWORD _filler_6[4]; 	// 0x0A0 - 16 bytes
	float pi;		// seems to be PI :)
};
```

----------


## lanman92

I think you can still change movement state and use fly mode if you hook movement packets to stop ChangePitch packets and mod the flags to remove the flying flag from the packet.

----------


## Flowerew

> p.s.: these values are for reading only since changing them will most likely get you kicked from the server





> I think you can still change movement state and use fly mode if you hook movement packets to stop ChangePitch packets and mod the flags to remove the flying flag from the packet.


It's more of an advice to not change them without any preparation rather than a "rule" I wanted to establish. I removed the comment, thx for the hint lanman  :Smile:

----------


## RoKFenris

Thanks for the PlayerMovement structure, I was almost asking if someone had an upgraded version. There are, though, two details you seem to have missed:

- The second half (the 8 last bytes) of _filler_0 are the GUID of the transport the player/mob is standing upon (0 if it is not on a transport). You need that (plus the transport transformation matrix, which is at either [[mobBase + 0xf3c] + 0x10] or [objBase + 0x1a8] of the transport entity, and a bit of matrix math) if you want your project to be useful in a few circunstances (such as when either the player or his target are on a vehicle).

- This structure (or at least the position and transport GUID) is present, at least, for all players and mobs.

Also, as of the current WoW version, [playerBase + 0xd8] = playerBase + 0x788; you can use this if you want to make one less memory read.

----------


## Flowerew

Thanks for the info, RoKFenris (+Rep to you). Added your feedback to the structure with a credits comment to you.  :Smile:  I also renamed the structure to UnitMovement according to your feedback since I only tested it with the player. Regarding your suggestion using one less memory read: I started to reverse the structure by looking at some functions like CGUnit_C__GetWorldMatrix and wow uses [this + 0xd8] internally, that's why I kept it this way.

----------


## amadmonk

This is useful. I can snare the movement speed field for a better way to test "IsMoving," I think.

----------


## Flowerew

> This is useful. I can snare the movement speed field for a better way to test "IsMoving," I think.


For me the most useful thing is, that you can actually calculate what the expected travel time is from one point to another, and in my case I can thereby give my move commands an expiration time. Since current_speed is actually game units per second, you can do distance/current_speed + now = time of arrival.

----------


## MaiN

> For me the most useful thing is, that you can actually calculate what the expected travel time is from one point to another, and in my case I can thereby give my move commands an expiration time. Since current_speed is actually game units per second, you can do distance/current_speed + now = time of arrival.


Don't forget to mention that the speed is yards per second.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lanman92

Are the float units used in the addon functions the same 'scale' as the ones in actual memory?

----------


## RoKFenris

I was playing a little with the movement structure and found some other values for the movement flags. Here are just the changes:



```
enum MOVEMENT_FLAGS {
	MF_SWIMMING = 0x200000  // in the water
	MF_UP = 0x400000  // moving up (pressing jump) either on water or when flying
	MF_DOWN = 0x800000  // Moving down (pressing crouch)
	MF_FLIGHT_CAPABLE = 0x1000000  // It is set when you are on a flying mount. Seems to be valid for NPCs also, but I couldn't test with the druid's flight form
	MF_FLYING = 0x2000000  // flying
	MF_PERMANENT_FLAG = 0x80000000  // The value is the same, but I have seen this one vanish from me at least once; not sure what was the reason, but might be because I used a vehicle.
};
```

BTW, when on a vehicle you have to test the vehicle's flags (and quite possibly the rest of its movement structure), and not your own.
Also, the [[mobBase + 0xf3c] + 0x10] I posted earlier seems to be wrong; it might have changed in the 3.2 patch without me noticing.

----------


## Apoc

```
    [Flags]
    internal enum MovementFlags
    {
        Forward = 0x1,
        Backward = 0x2,
        StrafeLeft = 0x4,
        StrafeRight = 0x8,

        StrafeMask = StrafeLeft | StrafeRight,

        Left = 0x10,
        Right = 0x20,

        TurnMask = Left | Right,

        MoveMask = Forward | Backward | StrafeMask | TurnMask,

        PitchUp = 0x40,
        PitchDown = 0x80,
        Walk = 0x100,
        TimeValid = 0x200,
        Immobilized = 0x400,
        DontCollide = 0x800,
        // JUMPING
        Redirected = 0x1000,
        Rooted = 0x2000,
        Falling = 0x4000,
        FallenFar = 0x8000,
        PendingStop = 0x10000,
        Pendingunstrafe = 0x20000,
        Pendingfall = 0x40000,
        Pendingforward = 0x80000,
        PendingBackward = 0x100000,
        PendingStrafeLeft = 0x200000,
        PendingStrafeRght = 0x400000,
        PendMoveMask = 0x180000,
        PendStrafeMask = 0x600000,
        PendingMask = 0x7f0000,
        Moved = 0x800000,
        Sliding = 0x1000000,
        Swimming = 0x2000000,
        SplineMover = 0x4000000,
        SpeedDirty = 0x8000000,
        Halted = 0x10000000,
        Nudge = 0x20000000,

        FallMask = 0x100c000,
        Local = 0x500f400,
        PitchMask = 0xc0,
        MotionMask = 0xff,
        StoppedMask = 0x3100f,
    }
```

----------


## Flowerew

> Are the float units used in the addon functions the same 'scale' as the ones in actual memory?


Don't think so. If I remember correctly, coordinates on the map are always between 0-100 and since every map is of different size I doubt them to be the same...but then, I didn't really check what I just said because I have a hangover and I don't care if my statement is valid  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for the complete movement flags, Apoc. I didn't really check the constant data thread, my fault.  :Smile:

----------


## amadmonk

> Don't think so. If I remember correctly, coordinates on the map are always between 0-100 and since every map is of different size I doubt them to be the same...but then, I didn't really check what I just said because I have a hangover and I don't care if my statement is valid 
> 
> Thanks for the complete movement flags, Apoc. I didn't really check the constant data thread, my fault.


Adding to this, converting between addon coords (which are just a percentage of the current map's X/Y) to yards is a pain in the ass, IIRC.

----------


## namreeb

> Don't think so. If I remember correctly, coordinates on the map are always between 0-100 and since every map is of different size I doubt them to be the same...but then, I didn't really check what I just said because I have a hangover and I don't care if my statement is valid 
> 
> Thanks for the complete movement flags, Apoc. I didn't really check the constant data thread, my fault.


I think this is how UI mods display them, but I believe that your coordinates on the continent's system are also available to you.

----------


## audible83

I _thought_ you could find the edge real x,y of each area in the dbc files. ( Areatable.dbc/Map.dbc or something related.)
So you can probably use that to make your way. Problem will always be the lack of z value though..

----------


## amadmonk

> I _thought_ you could find the edge real x,y of each area in the dbc files. ( Areatable.dbc/Map.dbc or something related.)
> So you can probably use that to make your way. Problem will always be the lack of z value though..


QFT. I still swear that the Z limits must be in memory somewhere; I can't imagine that the game client has to go through all of the tortuous tile conversion stuff that you have to go through when RE'ing the db files.

----------

